# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] The Pirate Bay se moque de qui ?

## Grand_Maître_B

La première Dame de France et moi avons des points communs : nous n'avons pas couché avec Benjamin Biolay, nous ne dormons pas à l'Elysée et les pirates ne nous dérangent pas. Carla a même dit en mai 2004 qu'elle avait grand plaisir à être _"téléportée, copiée et piratée"_ et j'avoue que moi aussi, j'adorerais que Spock, ce grand fou, me fasse tout ça.

Mais, si les pirates ne me gênent pas en soi, le récent comportement du site The Pirate Bay pose des questions plus générales et je voudrais vous les soumettre.

Comme vous le savez, The Pirate Bay a perdu un procès (ici et ici) il y a quelque temps, puis a fait appel de cette décision, l'audience devant d'ailleurs se tenir d'ici la fin de l'année.

Mais les ayants droit ne sont pas très patients et ils ont multiplié les attaques.
 Partant du principe que le site n'a aucune chance d'être ouvert au public si son hébergeur lui coupe toute bande passante, ils l’ont menacé des pires amendes ce qui lui a fait jeter l'éponge.
 Mais cela n'a pas, pour autant, découragé nos pirates et depuis quelques mois, on assiste à un déplacement du site : quittant donc la Suède pour un hébergeur basé en Ukraine, également menacé, puis pour un hébergeur résidant au Pays-Bas, qui a également craqué sous la pression des ayants droit, il a fini par revenir au bercail pour être hébergé par....Le Parti politique pirate suédois.

Ce dernier a annoncé que s'il était menacé en tant qu'hébergeur du site, il ne se laisserait pas faire et irait volontiers défendre sa cause en Justice.
 Et le site Pirate Bay de se moquer ouvertement de la justice en envoyant un message écrit en langage Lolcat disant, en substance, que le site ne pourra jamais être stoppé et qu'il se marre de voir les tentatives, futiles, de contrôler internet.

Si la plupart des sites relayant l'information trouvent la chose amusante, cela pose tout de même un problème important. En effet, au delà de l'aspect politique de la question de savoir si le piratage est une bonne ou une mauvaise pratique, il est acquis qu'aujourd'hui, le site The Pirate Bay est considéré, par la justice, comme pratiquant une activité illégale : et, clairement, il est impossible de le faire fermer.

Alors, au-delà des interrogations sur le Bien et de Mal, faut-il vraiment se réjouir ? Il apparaît de plus en plus distinctement que la justice est impuissante face à des activités illégales pratiquées sur internet : mais est-ce vraiment bien ?
 Ne vous méprenez pas. Je sais parfaitement que c'est un état de fait, que les lois de style d'Hadopi sont totalement inefficaces et que le système de distribution des oeuvres de l'esprit est obsolète mais, quand même, lorsqu'on constate publiquement que la justice est inefficace, ça fait peur. Car aujourd'hui, il s'agit de piratage d’œuvres de l'esprit, mais à quoi s’attendre demain ? 

Je trouve également troublant qu'un parti politique puisse abriter une activité illégale au titre d'un combat politique. Dans ce cas, pourquoi un parti d'extrême gauche, souhaitant abolir la propriété privée, ne pourrait-il pas jouer publiquement le rôle de receleur ? Car, après tout, encourager le vol est une façon de lutter contre la propriété privée, non ? Pourquoi, dans les pays où l'avortement est illégal, un parti politique n'abriterait-il pas publiquement une clinique pratiquant des avortements illégaux ?

A nouveau, je ne parle pas de Bien ou de Mal, de vrai ou de faux ; je ne dis pas que le piratage, le vol ou l'avortement sont de bonnes ou de mauvaises choses : simplement, je dis que, dans une société démocratique, il y existe des lois et que ces lois s'appliquent et que si on veut les modifier, il y a des canaux politiques pour cela. Il sont souvent lents, souvent imparfaits, mais ils sont dans tous les cas préférables à un soutien politique et public d’actes illégaux, sous prétexte qu'ils sont impossibles à punir.

Mais vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JeP

Je me dis : est-ce que ça pourrait pas mener à développer des moyens légaux de contrer ce genre de pratique ? Ca me paraît trop "facile" comme échappatoire pour que ça reste impuni, en fait.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi un parti d'extrême gauche, souhaitant abolir la propriété privée, ne pourrait-il pas jouer publiquement le rôle de receleur ?


C'est pas déjà un peu ce que le NPA a fait avec L'Appel et la Pioche ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non c'est même tout l'opposé. Ce mouvement prétend respecter l'article 1587 du Code civil. Il revendique donc une légalité totale, à l'inverse du parti politique pirate et TPB, qui revendiquent, eux, leur illégalité.

----------


## NZL

GMB j'aime bien tes articles et je les lis souvent avec plaisir, mais là il faut arrêter de pousser mémé dans les orties.

Attaquons directement, ne nous arrêtons pas à l'avortement, et passons le point Godwin pour parler des nazis : si déporter les juifs est légal et que la loi l'oblige, tu déportes des juifs toi ? Voilà, ça c'est fait.

Plus sérieusement tu le sais bien la loi est écrite pour le peuple, par les représentants du peuple, qui est seul souverain. Et si en théorie le parlement respecte l'esprit du peuple, et en tout cas possède la légitimité du vote démocratique, tu sais très bien qu'en plusieurs occasions il a bafoué, au mieux trompé, les citoyens. Dura lex sed lex, mais quand on passe de "dure" à "débile" (dans tous les sens : faible, et stupide), il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'une partie du peuple entre en désobéissance civique. Ce fut le cas pour plein de sujets, graves et moins graves. Ici le sujet n'est pas trop grave, mais il est symbolique et symptomatique. 

Télécharger n'est pas voler. Et télécharger n'est pas pirater. Tous ceux qui disent le contraire, et s'appuient sur ces affirmations pour contrer des pratiques de contrefaçon par ailleurs illégales, sont dans le mensonge et la manipulation. A partir de là, même s'ils ont raison sur le fond, ils ont tort sur la forme, et il faut leur désobéir.

Edit : par contre je ne cautionne pas leur provoc' qui nuit globalement à ceux qui veulent être audibles...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

En fait ils font un "attrape moi si tu peux", c'est classe mais dérangeant.

Où va le monde ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hum, d'une manière générale, j'espère que vous serez tous assez intelligent pour vous exprimer sans violence ni agressivité, sous peine de vous voir prendre des points. Si vous êtes énerves à la lecture de la news, ne postez pas, c'est pas la peine.

Sinon, je ne pousse pas mémé dans les orties, je pose une question. Tu sais, le truc qui permet de réfléchir ? Voilà, c'est ça. Donc toi tu trouves super qu'on se moque de la justice et qu'un parti politique soutienne publiquement une activité illégale ? Très bien. La prochaine fois, dis le plus calmement.

Maintenant, je me sers de ta réflexion pour élargir le débat. Hormis ton point Goldwin, tu te rends compte que si chacun se met à considérer que "telle loi est crétine donc je ne la respecte pas", on ne va pas très loin ?

Qui et comment, hormis les cas les plus extrêmes goldwinesques, va dire il faut que je désobéisse à cette loi en particulier ?

----------


## fenrhir

Remarque intéressante que voilà. Même si le cas existe déjà depuis bien longtemps.
C'est le principe même de l'existence des comptes en banques anonymes (Suisse, Caiman, etc) :
 - Monsieur, pour détournement de fond, vous devez faire 10 ans de taule et rembourser les 43 miyons que vous avez détourné, avec une amende de 32 miyons au titre des dommages et intérêts.
 - Ha bah si vous voulez, j'ai que 500K€ sur mon compte, désolé j'ai tout claqué  ::siffle:: 

Exemple qui donne la réponse : ça a l'air fichtrement impossible à contrer.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pour la question que tu poses, en dehors de toute préoccupation subjective, c'est clairement contraire à la morale civique. Mais : la notion de morale/éthique peut-elle être institutionnalisée ? Tu es le premier à dire que la Justice (institutionnelle) n'est pas faite pour défendre le principe de Justice (morale) mais le respect des règles institutionnelles.

D'autant que les gens en face vont appeler à ce principe fondamental qui veut qu'il est de notre devoir de se rebeller contre l'autorité si celle-ci abuse de son droit et nous prive des nôtres (en l'occurrence, notre droit à la culture et à l'éducation).

Et d'ailleurs, cette question pose la question du bienfondé de la notion d'asile politique : un criminel en son état ne devrait-il pas lui être rendu pour que la justice puisse y être appliquée, surtout si cet état est reconnu par l'ONU ? Pourtant, on ne compte plus le nombre de personnes ayant fuit un pays pour éviter de se retrouver en taule pour activité illégale en leur pays (tel que : être instituteur et parler de l'Histoire, être journaliste indépendant, etc).

'tention aux questions que tu poses, GMB  ::): 
Même si elles sont pertinentes.

----------


## jenfilipe

En voilà un débat qu'il est intéressant.
Il me semble que devant l'égoïsme ambiant dont font preuve la plupart des décideurs, la seule chose efficace lorsqu'on est pas d'accord est de couper les ponts avec eux...

----------


## Ryu

C'est vrai qu'au delà de toutes ses histoires vidéoludiques, cinématographiques ou musicales entre les consommateurs et les éditeurs toujours plus prompt à entuber son prochaine... La question soulevée dans cette news est juste. A méditer, oui.

----------


## Caerbannog

Pourquoi activité illégale ? Comme précisé dans ton post, ils ont fait appel de la décision. Du coup, présomption d'innocence tout ça non ?
(Enfin je dis ça, il y a peut-être un épisode qui m'a échappé, du genre recours non suspensif ou assimilé)
D'autant que la ligne de défense est justement que l'activité du site est celle d'un moteur de recherche.
Donc je trouve qu'ils font bien. Le problème est que certaines lois sont obsolètes et/ou inadaptées. Un peu comme si, en France, on faisait des procès aux femmes qui portent des pantalons (je prends cette exemple car il me semble qu'il y a une loi dans le genre qui n'a pas été abrogée, mais n'est plus, pour des raisons évidentes, appliquée)

----------


## rigol@x

Je suis très friand de tes articles et ne cesse d'essayer de les partager avec ma femme, elle même avocate mais pas du tout gameuse.
Mais là, je dois avouer que l'intervention de NZL ne m'a paru ni hors contexte, ni agressive ..
Je me suis même fais la réflexion, en la lisant, de dire: " Ah ouais pas si bête".

En fait, il pose tout simplement les bases de la réflexion: Ou se trouve la frontière entre désobéissance civique et l'illégalité.

----------


## Ouhlala

Ce qui est intéressant avec ce jeu du chat et de la souris, c'est que Pirate Bay est en train de se faire passer pour des martyres, défenseurs de la liberté sur internet . Technique qui leur permettra de partir la "tête haute" en sortant un " c'est trop zinjuste" (caliméro style).

Le soucis avec internet, c'est qu'on en est qu'aux balbutiements des tentatives de lois . Pour le moment, aucun moyen semble efficace pour arreter un site illégal, sans qu'il renaisse de suite après sa fermeture, sous un autre nom . Limite, le soucis n'est plus de savoir si l'activité de tel site est illegale, mais bien de se demander s'il est possible de l'arreter. Ca me fait penser à un pecheur qui essayerait d'arreter l'eau d'une rivière avec un filet à poisson. Les lois restent inapplicable si la personne accusée ne se laisse pas intimider.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Cette histoire me rappelle le parti des pédophiles au Pays Bas, appelé PNVD (un truc genre amour, liberté et diversité) qui voulait baisser l'âge de la majorité sexuelle à 12 ans et légaliser les drogues et la zoophilie.

Je ne me souviens plus de la fin de l'histoire mais les Pays Bas avaient toutes les peines du monde à interdire leur campagne car refuser à un parti de se présenter aux élections est bien entendu anti-démocratique.

Donc comme dans le cas de The Pirate Bay, on sait que ce qu'ils font est illégal (ou au moins immoral pour le PNVD) mais toute action est rendue impossible par nos propres lois.

----------


## Akajouman

La direction que prend TPB est à la fois dérangeante et géniale.

En effet, le site nargue volontairement tout le monde en diffusant des messages trop lol mais d'un autre coté ça leur fait de la pub, beaucoup de site (dont CanardPC, la preuve) en parlent, et donc la popularité de la baie ne peut qu'augmenter.

Pour contrer tout ça, personne ne devrait en parler.

----------


## XWolverine

> Le soucis avec internet, c'est qu'on en est qu'aux balbutiements des tentatives de lois.


Ben non justement. La loi est la même qu'ailleurs. Ce sont les moyens de la faire respecter sur internet qui en est à ses balbutiements.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Alors, au-delà des interrogations sur le Bien et de Mal, faut-il vraiment se réjouir ? Il apparaît de plus en plus distinctement que la justice est impuissante face à des activités illégales pratiquées sur internet : mais est-ce vraiment bien ?


Rappelle-moi ton métier ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Oui, Hadopi n'est pas adapté.
Oui, il aurait fallu contrôler Internet, mais maintenant c'est trop tard.

----------


## XWolverine

> Oui, il aurait fallu contrôler Internet, mais maintenant c'est trop tard.


Non, il n'aurait pas fallu le laisser aux mains des vendeurs et des publicitaires.

----------


## tenshu

> Je trouve également troublant qu'un parti politique puisse abriter une activité illégale au titre d'un combat politique. Dans ce cas, pourquoi un parti d'extrême gauche, souhaitant abolir la propriété privée, ne pourrait-il pas jouer publiquement le rôle de receleur ?


C'est impossible car une œuvre numérisé et "piratée" n'est pas du vol. Personne n'est privé de sa copie originale.

Le fait de numériser rendant la copie et la duplication "inexpensive" on a ni plus ni moins une séparation stricte de l'essence de l'œuvre et de son support. Rendant de fait possible sa diffusion massive, que je considère comme une socialisation de la Culture bénéfique, saine et souhaitable.

Ce mouvement est impossible à stopper si l'on prend en compte ce fait. L'accession à la culture ne sera plus jamais une affaire de moyens. La seule solution c'est d'accepter la sortie de l'œuvre dématérialisée du marché et de développer des modèles alternatifs de financement de la création.

Stallman parle de mécénat global, il y a un peut de ça dans l'idée que je m'en fait mais avec un rôle central de l'État dans la distribution et production des œuvres.

----------


## Ouhlala

> Ben non justement. La loi est la même qu'ailleurs. Ce sont les moyens de la faire respecter sur internet qui en est à ses balbutiements.


nope : Les lois actuelles sont obsolètes ou mal adaptées,voir carrément inexistantes. Les Etats sont en train de les modifier, ou d'en créer , pour justement s'en servir comme outil contre le piratage.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ben non justement. La loi est la même qu'ailleurs. Ce sont les moyens de la faire respecter sur internet qui en est à ses balbutiements.


Je pense que c'est la méconnaissance d'Internet qui en fait un endroit ou la loi est difficilement applicable.

Les législateurs ayant un âge avancé ils n'ont pour la plupart aucune idée des possibilités et des réalités d'internet, donc comment légiférer un domaine dont on ne connait pas les limites ni le champ d'action ?

On arrive à des actions de type "coup d'épée dans l'eau" ou liberticide (Hadopi notamment).

Ça devrait s'arranger quand arriveront des législateurs qui sauront de quoi ils parlent en matière de "web 2.0".

----------


## _tibo_

Je pense pour ma part que la désobéissance à la Loi est un devoir citoyen dans les cas où ladite loi bafoue ouvertement la constitution ou les principes fondamentaux de notre société. Une révolution citoyenne, quoi.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas du tout persuadée que ça s'applique au cas de TPB... Mais cette "soupape" doit nécessairement exister pour les cas extrêmes où la démocratie ne fonctionne plus. Ou encore pour les cas où elle n'existe simplement pas, comme en France en 1789, par exemple.

----------


## Fante

Concernant l'idée qu'il est utile d'en passer par ce que l'on appelle la désobéissance civile pour manifester le besoin de changer la loi (celle que l'on transgresse donc), il me semble mais je peux me tromper qu'à l'heure actuelle les résultats sont plutôt médiocres : les sans-papiers sont toujours renvoyés chez eux en charter, les OGM ne sont pas interdits, etc.

Je crois qu'il est important de ne pas confondre ces actes avec ceux de résistance durant la guerre. Cacher un juif, c'était lui sauver la vie, saboter une usine, c'était ralentir la production de l'industrie de guerre, faire péter un pont, etc. En général on ne s'en vantait pas, tout ceci faisait partie de ce que l'on appelle la lutte clandestine. Au contraire l'acte du parti pirate suédois est totalement assumé et public. De même les arrachages d'ogm ont fait la réputation de José Bové, Emmanuelle Béart a connu de nombreuses apparitions médiatiques grâce à son soutient aux sans-papier. 

Et si la désobéissance civile ce n'était par surtout un bon moyen de faire parler de soi ? Il me semble que tout ceci ne fait qu'alimenter une illusion ou un spectacle de contestation, subterfuge utile au pouvoir pour rester en place, mais bon je peux me tromper, hein !

----------


## tenshu

Je rajouterais que la nature même du réseau internet rend le contrôle des pratiques impossible. Je dit bien impossible car le réseau est par nature même, dans sa conception, neutre.

Une information que ce soit un bout de fichier vidéo, d'image, de VOIP est égal devant les protocoles. Réduire l'usage d'une pratique c'est en fait limiter toutes les utilisations du réseau ou changer la nature du réseau tout entier.

D'où un combat permanent pour maintenir la neutralité des réseaux.

----------


## NZL

> Sinon, je ne pousse pas mémé dans les orties, je pose une question. Tu sais, le truc qui permet de réfléchir ? Voilà, c'est ça. Donc toi tu trouves super qu'on se moque de la justice et qu'un parti politique soutienne publiquement une activité illégale ? Très bien. La prochaine fois, dis le plus calmement.


Je regrette de devoir te contredire mais tu pousses mémé à chaque article, c'est même ce qui les rend croustillants. Tu ne peux pas à la fois jouer la carte des articles un peu provoc', et derrière te protéger avec ce genre d'arguments : "mon contradicteur est un énervé". Je ne suis pas énervé, je suis outré (pas par toi bien sûr), et je m'exprime par écrit, où la différence est sûrement dure à faire je te l'accorde.




> Maintenant, je me sers de ta réflexion pour élargir le débat. Hormis ton point Goldwin, tu te rends compte que si chacun se met à considérer que "telle loi est crétine donc je ne la respecte pas", on ne va pas très loin ?


Et réciproquement. Si tout le monde respecte une loi débile on fait pire qu'aller peu loin, on recule. C'est noble de ta part de défendre le droit. Le droit c'est bien sûr ce qui garantit qu'on ne se comporte pas n'importe comment. Mais quand celui qui fabrique la loi se comporte n'importe comment, encore une fois sur la forme, pas forcément sur le fond, à mon avis le droit est comme la pomme rongée par un ver : pourri, corrompu. Et à titre personnel je n'ai pas envie d'en manger parce qu'une élite me dit "mais si c'est bon, c'est pour ton bien".

Entre l'anarchie et la désobéissance civique et même ton point de vue légaliste il y a un continuum. Moi je ne suis pas anarchiste. Dire que mon point de vue implique, activement ou passivement, une forme d'anarchie c'est un argument que je trouve fallacieux. 




> Qui et comment, hormis les cas les plus extrêmes goldwinesques, va dire il faut que je désobéisse à cette loi en particulier ?


Je reprend ce que tu disais sur l'avortement. Toi, à titre personnel, aurais-tu condamné aux peines qui étaient prévues les médecins qui pratiquaient l'avortement en France avant qu'il soit déclaré légal ? Bien entendu je te parle de vrais avortements. Pas de boucheries à coup de cintres. Tu ne peux pas répondre sans aller sur le terrain de la morale... Alors pourquoi demander aux gens de répondre à propos de TPB sans parler de morale ? Sans morale, nous ne sommes plus des humains, juste des animaux.

----------


## GrandFather

Je n'y connais pas grand chose en droit (en plus c'est même pas du droit français), mais le fait d'avoir fait appel ne suspend pas le premier jugement rendu ?

----------


## NZL

> Concernant l'idée qu'il est utile d'en passer par ce que l'on appelle la désobéissance civile pour manifester le besoin de changer la loi (celle que l'on transgresse donc), il me semble mais je peux me tromper qu'à l'heure actuelle les résultats sont plutôt médiocres : les sans-papiers sont toujours renvoyés chez eux en charter, les OGM ne sont pas interdits, etc.


Pour tous ces cas, je pense sincèrement qu'il n'y aurait pas eu de prise de conscience sans les associations et les individus qui s'y sont attaqué. Est-ce suffisant pour renverser la vapeur, tu donnes la réponses : non. Nous sommes en démocratie et en république. Contester ne suffira jamais, et être dans l'opposition ça n'est pas gouverner. 




> Je crois qu'il est important de ne pas confondre ces actes avec ceux de résistance durant la guerre. Cacher un juif, c'était lui sauver la vie, saboter une usine, c'était ralentir la production de l'industrie de guerre, faire péter un pont, etc. En général on ne s'en vantait pas, tout ceci faisait partie de ce que l'on appelle la lutte clandestine.


Sans qu'il y ait confusion, il y a une gradation. Là c'est l'un des cas les plus extrêmes qu'on connaisse. En maths on appellerait ça une asymptote. Que ça soit à l'infini (ou presque) ça ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut rien en déduire.




> Au contraire l'acte du parti pirate suédois est totalement assumé et public. De même les arrachages d'ogm ont fait la réputation de José Bové, Emmanuelle Béart a connu de nombreuses apparitions médiatiques grâce à son soutient aux sans-papier. 
> 
> Et si la désobéissance civile ce n'était par surtout un bon moyen de faire parler de soi ? Il me semble que tout ceci ne fait qu'alimenter une illusion ou un spectacle de contestation, subterfuge utile au pouvoir pour rester en place, mais bon je peux me tromper, hein !


Dans une vie citoyenne et politique, la vie de la cité, tout est affaire d'individus. C'est de la naïveté ou un excès d'abstraction de croire qu'un débat, un vote, etc. ce n'est que le choix d'idées. La preuve, sans grands hommes, les grandes idées ne vont jamais très loin.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sans morale, nous ne sommes plus des humains, juste des animaux.


En incluant la morale, ce n'est plus du droit mais un avis personnel.

----------


## Nilsou

Je n'ai pas du tout lu le topic, mais :

GMB, tu compare des activité matériel illégale (comme l'avortement dans certain pays ect... ) a une activité "logiciel".

Qu'est ce qui te choque ? que ce soit un partie politique qui les hébergent ou qu'il soit impossible de fermer un site du point de vue pratique? 

Pour le premier point je suis d'accord, mais la justice n'est pas impuissante... elle peut attaquer le partie politique.

Pour le second... Ça fait bien longtemps que les pirates ont trouvé ce genre d'astuce de migration de site web...

Ils jouent sur le fait de passer d'un pays a un autres instantanément, par "téléportation", ce qui est impossible d'un point de vue matériel...


Il ne pourra donc jamais y avoir ce même genre de problème avec les comparaison que tu cite: receleur ect...( Et la justice pourra intervenir)

Si c'est possible sur le net, c'est uniquement dans le cas de recel d'information, de délit concernant des œuvre/idée/texte ect... 

Bref... du coup j'avoue ne pas comprendre ta comparaison.

----------


## Reizz

Tout d'abord que tpb joue au chat et à la souris ou qu'ils bouffent la poussière, ne m'intéresse pas. 

Le seuls délits possibles sur internet sont des délits en rapport avec l'esprit : jeu de hasard, propagande/diffamation, vidéos pédo, ventes d'objet nazis, filez, etc...

Dés qu'il y a réalisation matérielle (envoie des objets, transfert de pognon), il est plus facile de réussir à sanctionner.

Le seul moyen qu'aurait un tribunal d'interdire un site en amont sans avoir à toucher la neutralité des réseaux, serait une compétence mondiale pour l'instant difficilement envisageable malgré l'existence d'accords internationaux loins de couvrir l'ensemble des délits et des pays. ça devient diplomatique. Nous n'avons pas le même degrés de qualification d'un fait en délit en France et en Corée du Nord même si je pense que les trucs graves comme les vidéos pédo personne sur terre ne les autorise.

Et surtout la diplomatie de ces accords nécessiteraient souvent des contreparties par très glorieuses avec des pays peu fréquentables.

La justice mondiale n'est pas pour demain alors que le réseau mondial est déjà là.

TPB touchera le fond quand seul la Corée du Nord acceptera de l'héberger.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Je rajouterais que la nature même du réseau internet rend le contrôle des pratiques impossible.


En Chine ça marche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fante

> Sans qu'il y ait confusion, il y a une gradation. Là c'est l'un des cas les plus extrêmes qu'on connaisse. En maths on appellerait ça une asymptote. Que ça soit à l'infini (ou presque) ça ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut rien en déduire.


Pour la _gradatio_n je te suis (j'ai fait terminale L  :B): ), pour l'_asymptote_ moins (j'ai fait Terminale L  ::|: ). Cela dit il y a bien _antinomie_ entre une action médiatique et clandestine.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais moi rien ne me choque, je pose des questions, je fais appel à votre intelligence, je vous pose la question, je ne vous demande pas d'être d'accord ou pas avec moi, je vous demande de réfléchir et de me dire ce que vous pensez de ces 2 questions :

Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ? Aujourd'hui TPB dit clairement à la justice qu'elle est inutile. Peu importe que le jugement soit frappé d'appel, peu importe que les hébergeurs, même ukrainiens, préfèrent baisser pavillon car ils savent que sinon, ils vont en prendre plein les dents: le fait est que TPB sait qu'en étant ouvert au public il viole la loi, il sait qu'il devrait fermer, il le dit même plutôt clairement, mais il a les moyens de fuir et ça le fait marrer. Prenez en considération que si l'activité du site était avec certitude légale, les hébergeurs n'auraient pas coupé les robinets comme ils l'ont tous fait, les uns après les autres.

Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ? Le fait que le parti cherche à changer les lois, ça c'est normal. Le fait qu'il protège une situation illégale l'est moins. D'où ma comparaison: le fait qu'un parti d'extrême gauche cherche à faire disparaître la propriété privée, c'est normal, c'est le jeu de la démocratie, il y arrivera...ou pas, mais ça reste démocratique. Le fait qu'il devienne receleur parce que pour lui la propriété privée, c'est mal, est ce que ça l'est tout autant ?

EDIT: J'ajoute d'ailleurs que le discours de TPB est étrange. Au lieu de s'offusquer de ces attaques incessantes contre lui, ce qu'il devrait faire s'il pensait que son activité était légale, il préfère dire aujourd'hui que jamais il ne fermera, quelle que soit la décision de la justice. Mais c'est un autre débat.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Ben dans le cas d'une vrai justice égale pour tout les citoyens, je dirai ok, ce que fais the pirate bay est a chié, mais bon, comme on vit pas au pays des bisounours, et que si tu as l'argent, tu as la décision de justice ou la loi que tu veux (voir hadopi, basf avec les patates ogm etc etc), ben ma fois, ça m'emmerde pas plus que ça que the pirate bay les fassent tourner en bourique, ça laisse mm un peu d'espoir dans ce monde ou voler un fromage te fait aller en prison plus longtemps que si tu détournes 50 millions d'euros.
Apres, le parti pirate, c'est les hippies du 21eme siècle un peu nan? Dans 25/30 ans, quand ils seront rentrés dans le rang, avec une maison, une femme, une maitresse, des gosses, un chien, ils feront comme les autres, ils te pondront un hadopi-like, ou un CPE-like.

----------


## Nono

Personnellement je trouve Pirate Bay beaucoup moins ridicule que certaines lois qu'on fait passer en France à grand coups de burin. Mais j'arrête là, parce que là on quitte le côté juridique pour se retrouver dans la jungle politique. D'ailleurs les politiques ne sont pas des juristes qui ont ratés leurs études ? La preuve : pour les consoler, on les sacre avocats à la fin de leur carrière politique (cf. un billet de maitre Eolas sur Rachida Dati, il en a fait tellement que je ne retrouve pas l'URL)



> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ?


Je n'en sais rien, ça dépasse mon cadre de réflexion. A première vue, je dirais que ça dépend de la crédibilité d'une loi. Je ne vais pas me moquer de l'inefficacité de la justice, lorsqu'il celle-ci ne verbalise pas toutes les femmes qui portent un pantalon. Mais c'est une notion bien subjective. 

Par contre, faut-il considérer que la cible première de The Pirate Bay est la justice ? Ne veulent-ils pas se moquer des idiots qui ont créé des lois inapplicables ? La preuve : ils rejoignent le parti pirate. Au delà de l'éventuel appui juridique qu'ils pourraient en tirer, c'est surtout un symbole politique.

----------


## zabuza

Etonnant.. Pour ma part j'apprécie particulièrement le fait que The Pirate Bay se moque des règles, être tellement  culotté s'avère cocasse !
Après, le bien, le mal...

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'suis plutôt d'accord avec GMB.

Surtout sur le côté ouvertement illégal. On a l'impression que finalement ils passent plus de temps a jouer au chat et a la souris avec la justice plutôt que de faire quelque chose d'un peu plus intelligent (surtout pour la parti pirate vu que c'est sensé être son rôle).

Toutes façons c'est trop in d'être hors la loi  :B): . Regardez on fait plein de flims et de séries sur des bandits, brigands, malfaiteurs, malandrins du siècle dernier.

----------


## Odrade

Article fort intéressant,

Je comprends parfaitement le questionnement, mais je perçois également la volonté de croire dans le système établie.
Je pense que la différence fondamentale est la, ce qui inquiète à juste titre GMB c'est l'échec du système en place, une sorte d'écran bleu de la société.

Pour moi, ce genre de problème est la démonstration par l'exemple que notre société est en fin de cycle. Le canaux actuel sont à la fois bouché corrompu et incapable de répondre aux problèmes qui leur sont posé.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Pour ne pas parraitre pour un gros cynique, je vais citer mon exemple personnel.
Je suis délégué du personnel dans un groupe de 5000 salariés. Ce groupe est divisé en branche qui sont toutes complémentaire. Celle dans laquelle je travail est la 1er de toute, celle qui fourni la matiere premiere de base de toutes les autres, sans nous, les autres ne peuvent rien faire ou alors acheter la matiere premiere en dehors du groupe et surtout au prix du marché.
En disant tout ça, vous vous dites, waou, ils doivent avoir de super avantages, primes etc....
Que neni cheres coins coins, nous sommes les vilains petits canard, les moins bien payer, sans primes (alors que faut voir ce que se goinfre toutes autres branches), rien.
Alors vous allez me dire, ben qu'est ce que tu fous, tu fais mal ton taff de représantant du personnel. Là je reponds que c'est historique, que ma branche a toujours ete comme ça, mais que depuis 4 ans (les nouveaux représants, quelques soit leurs syndicats), ça change, ça bouge.
Maintenant que le tableau est dréssé, je vais expliqué ce que fais mon PDG.
On l'a racheté il y a 3/4 ans. Il est devenu PDG de la branche dans laquelle je suis.
Depuis ce jour, il a viré pas mal de monde dans la direction pour placer ses hommes (et surtout ses fils).
Ensuite, lors du rachat, il a gardé pour lui, une partie de son ancienne boite, la parti commercial export.
Elle est basé en belgique, qui sont evidement bien connu pour avoir des impots tellement plus dur que chez nous sur les sociétés ^^.
Et là, oh miracle, sa société belge, qui vivotait gentillement avec 1 millions d'euros de benef (oui c'est petit) est brutallement passé a 7 millions.
Vous vous dites, waou, super gestionnaire le gars. Ben en fait non, il se vends en belgique les productions que nous faisons, à un prix tres tres en dessous du marché, et fais 3/4 fois la timbale dessus. Et ça, c'est le plus sympa, parce que sinon, il achete le lundi et nous revends le mercredi 2 fois ce qu'on lui a vendu.
Il a pris comme décision de suprimer les accords sur le temps de travail dans l'entreprise, sans l'accord de qui que ça soit a part lui. 
Et dans tout ça, ou est la justice?
Nul part, elle ne fait absolument rien. Les démarches sont engagés, mais ce bon monsieur et ses avocats ne se présentent pas, ils ne repondent pas aux courriers, ni à rien d'ailleurs, ils agissent en toutes impunités, sans que madame la justice se disent un seul instant "Ouh là, mais y a abus de bien sociaux, évasions fiscales, non respect du code du travail etc etc etc".

Alors oui, the pirate bay, ça me fais marrer ce qu'il font, ils ont plus du bisounours que du grand méchant loup.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je réagis à chaud pour ne pas perdre le fil de ma pensée, donc désolé si je ne fais que répéter des propos déjà dits par d'autres.

Selon moi, le fait que TPB se moque des actions menées en justice contre lui (et comme vous le suggérez, maître, de la Justice en général) ne fait que refléter que la Justice, cette brave fille aveugle s'est laissé berner et abuser par de vils esprits aux noirs desseins. On ne compte plus le nombre d'actions en justice pratiquées par des puissants contre des plus faibles (ou contre des puissants) pour des motifs très douteux voire iniques.
Dès lors, comment ne pas se moquer de la Justice ? D'une vierge jeune fille que tout le monde admire, elle est devenue la Marie-couche-toi-là d'un monde corrompu. Et devient la justification pour des comportements cyniques.

On peut même aller plus loin et voir que la séparation des pouvoirs n'est qu'illusion. Si le législateur continue à farcir ses concitoyens de lois absurdes et inéquitables, quelle image va avoir la Justice ? La pauvre, elle ne peut que faire appliquer la Loi.

Et dans nos esprits, la distinction devient de plus en plus difficile entre le pouvoir législatif et judiciaire (et j'ajouterai le pouvoir exécutif pour notre charmante contrée).

----------


## LaVaBo

En reformulant avec un site neo-nazi ou pedophile qui serait dans la même situation d'évasion permanente, je pense que les réactions seraient totalement différentes.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un gloubiboulga hadopi/pirate bay/justice/Justice qui fait que personne ne parle exactement de la même chose.

----------


## Trebad

> Je n'y connais pas grand chose en droit (en plus c'est même pas du droit français), mais le fait d'avoir fait appel ne suspend pas le premier jugement rendu ?


Je n'ai pas relu la dernière décision TPB, mais il me semble que les Suédois ont une forme d'exécution provisoire de la peine qui permet au vainqueur d'exiger l'exécution de la condamnation et que l'appel n'est qu'en partie suspensif. 


Par ailleurs, le boulot de la justice est de dire le droit lorsqu'elle en est saisie. Elle a clairement condamné - même s'il y a appel - TBP. 

C'est dès lors à ceux qui ont mis cette justice en mouvement de faire exécuter la décision. 

C'est impossible? Pas de bol. Si c'est une major qui poursuit c'est dommage, si c'est l'état, ça devient réellement grave. Ca signifie qu'il y a des zones , i.e. Internet, sur lequel la justice des hommes n'a pas - ou peu - de prise. On ne peut que le regretter, mais peut être qu'il ne fallait pas poursuivre pour ne pas se ridiculiser, surtout sans avoir le soutien de Chuck Norris qui aurait déjà réglé le problème. 

Les procureurs ont en général dans nos pays la dure mission de mettre l'action publique en mouvement. Souvent, lorsqu'ils savent que ça ne sert à rien et que ça ne va que les ridiculiser, ils s'abstiennent. C'est malheureux, mais ça fait partie de la façon dont notre société s'auto-gère, avec l'acceptation de ce que Pierre Truche, l'ancien 1er Pdt de la Cour de Cass, appelle "l'illégal tolérable" pour le bien de la paix sociale. 

Je préfère, en bon légaliste, une justice qui s'abstient parfois à une justice qui montre son impuissance. Il n'y a pas pire pour déprimer le Monde.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ...


Il s'en moque parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas se faire chopper, pas parce que la justice "est devenue la Marie-couche-toi-là d'un monde corrompu"...

Si, dans un monde physique, ils envoyaient des DVD piratés à qui n'en veut, ils seraient déjà en taule.

C'est d'ailleurs tout le problème du monde virtuel : on ne contrôle rien.

Si tu envoies un kilo de coke par la Poste, tu as de grandes chances de te faire chopper, car les postiers, douaniers et autres, ont le droit d'ouvrir ton courrier.

En revanche, tu as la possibilité d'envoyer à des milliers de personnes  des vidéos pédophiles, sans laisser la moindre trace si tu n'es pas trop neuneu en informatique.

----------


## Wolfoot

Le problème n'est il pas également un manque de confiance envers lesdits canaux politiques et/ou judiciaires.

Que des gens blindé de pognons puissent faire des choses à tellement haut niveau décisionnaire que les petits n'ont plus qu'internet pour se rendre compte que d'autres partagent leur point de vue.

Les discutions pour hadopi qui se font sans les associations de consommateurs (ou a 10 contre 1), la carte jeune qui financent avec nos impôts les majors mais que très peu de jeunes "normaux" pourront s'acheter même à moitié prix.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@Jaragorn99: Ce que tu dis est très curieux. Si la justice est saisie, crois-moi, le fait que l'adversaire ne bouge pas n'est PAS une bonne stratégie. Mais pas du tout du tout du tout. C'est peut être long, mais crois moi d'expérience, ce genre de lascars finit par tomber et quand il tombe ça fait mal. Si vos avocats font leur boulot, ça va payer tôt ou tard.

Sinon, j'attends encore pour d'autres réactions et je ferais une synthèse de ce que j'y trouve. En tous les cas, tout le monde s'exprime correctement, intelligiblement et sans violence, c'est bien.

----------


## Corpuscule

(j'ai la flemme de lire tous les commentaires, j'espère ne rien répéter)

Ceci dit, rien n'assure au parti pirate qu'ils ne paieront pas cher ce choix. Une amende, une dissolution... Tout comme un parti pro-avortement ouvrant dans un pays où c'est illégal serait condamné.

Cela peut clairement apparaître comme un choix déraisonnable, mais le parti pirate ne se soustrait pas à la justice.

Tout le monde n'est pas comme Socrate, et eux ne semblent pas prêts à boire la ciguë  ::):

----------


## Guest14712

Je pense aussi que ce qui attire la sympathie du public d'une manière générale (ou en tout cas qui ne choque pas) c'est le fait que ce soit un sujet finalement peu grave. Car après tout les politiciens, la justice et les majors peuvent bien dire ce qu'ils veulent, aujourd'hui on télécharge en presque impunité si on abuse pas et ça n'a pas grande influence. Donc les gens soit s'en foutent, soit en rigolent. Rares sont les gens qui condamnent le piratage comme quelque chose d'extrêmement grave ou de criminel. Ce serait totalement différent bien entendu comme quelqu'un le disait plus haut si TPB était un site néo-nazi ou pédophile. Mais là au final ils ne font de mal à personne, pour ainsi dire, et donc ils s'attirent un regard bienveillant, voire approbateur du public avec leurs frasques.

----------


## NZL

> En incluant la morale, ce n'est plus du droit mais un avis personnel.


C'est pour ça que la justice est composée d'hommes, et même parfois d'un jury, et pas seulement d'ordinateurs (pour l'instant...). Quelle que soit la loi, l'état du droit, ou l'âge du capitaine, sans l'ingrédient "avis personnel d'un pair", qui représente la société, il n'y a rien.

----------


## Guest14712

> Ceci dit, rien n'assure au parti pirate qu'ils ne paieront pas cher ce choix. Une amende, une dissolution... Tout comme un parti pro-avortement ouvrant dans un pays où c'est illégal serait condamné.
> 
> Cela peut clairement apparaître comme un choix déraisonnable, mais le parti pirate ne se soustrait pas à la justice.


Certes, mais le truc c'est que dans ce cas il ne s'agit plus de s'attaquer à un site web, mais à un parti politique. Et qui plus est à un parti politique qui fait des scores raisonnables et qui a des élus au niveau national si je ne me trompe pas. Or s'attaquer à un parti politique soutenu par de nombreux citoyens dans une démocratie c'est, je pense, assez compliqué.

----------


## NZL

> Pour la _gradatio_n je te suis (j'ai fait terminale L ), pour l'_asymptote_ moins (j'ai fait Terminale L ). Cela dit il y a bien _antinomie_ entre une action médiatique et clandestine.


Si tu as fait L tu t'es rué sur un dictionnaire  ::): 
Sinon, une asymptote c'est une chose vers laquelle on tend à l'infini. Ici, à l'infini du sacrifice (ou presque, encore une fois l'histoire devrait être capable de nous prouver le contraire un de ces quatre), il y a les gens qui ont sauvé des juifs. Sans abaisser la noblesse de l'acte, on doit quand même pouvoir le comparer, l'utiliser comme base de réflexion et d'argumentation. Et ça sans tomber dans la bêtise d'un "tous des fascistes". 

Pour l'antinomie, c'est plutôt une complémentarité. Rares sont les clandestins qui sont médiatisés. Ou alors c'est en désespoir de cause (cf. les sans papiers, qui jouent un va-tout). En pratique il y a souvent un clandestin, et son complément, l'homme politique engagé / progressiste.

----------


## ERISS

> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ? Aujourd'hui TPB dit clairement à la justice qu'elle est inutile. : le fait est que TPB sait qu'en étant ouvert au public il viole la loi, il sait qu'il devrait fermer, il le dit même plutôt clairement, mais il a les moyens de fuir et ça le fait marrer.


TPB a complètement raison de se moquer de la justice:
La justice a jugé TPB sans avoir les moyens d'appliquer la peine. A quoi ça sert ce simulacre? La justice a merdé toute seule, elle s'est crue toute puissante, TPB en rigole.

Et, plus grave: La justice est impuissante face à des activités légales (et qui nous mènent au chaos, protégées par la loi).




> Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ? Le fait que le parti cherche à changer les lois, ça c'est normal. Le fait qu'il protège une situation illégale l'est moins.


Protéger ouvertement une activité illégale peut parfois être un acte honnête et courageux. C'est très rare de la part des partis, qui préfèrent d'habitude magouiller dans l'ombre. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre, ok.
Légaliser une activité peut contribuer à diminuer réellement la criminalité (pas juste en stats).

----------


## NZL

> (...) Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ? (...) Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ? (...)


Quand tu as de la fièvre tu fais quoi ? Tu casses le thermomètre qui te dit que ton corps a un problème ? Ou tu te pose la question de savoir si tu vas chez le médecin ?

----------


## henshin

Bon j'ai pas eu la patience et le temps pour lire tous les posts mais voici mon avis.

-La Loi est faite pour être respectée et tout manquement amène à des peines judiciaires. 
Pour moi c'est un fait, une base indispensable pour vivre en société. Sans ça, c'est le merdier. Je pose ce postulat pour la suite du raisonnement.

-La Loi est faite par des Hommes. 
Voici mon deuxième postulat de départ. Cela sous-entend que la loi est comme la nature humaine : imparfaite. On peut essayer de tendre vers une version des Lois plus juste mais on ne pourra jamais avoir la Loi idéale pour un état de droit.

-La démocratie est l'affaire de tous.
Dernier postulat, il pose le principe que tous les citoyen d'une démocratie sont impliqués dans le processus de gouvernement de la nation. Ils sont donc tous concernés dans la vie du pays et doivent tous veiller (chacun à son niveau) à ce qu'ils puissent jouir de leurs droits et respectent leurs devoirs. Ils peuvent également émettre une opinion sur le caractère injuste ou inapproprié d'une loi dans le but d'obtenir la révision de ladite loi (comme la Loi est imparfaite, ce processus permet de rectifier la Loi pour qu'elle soit plus en adéquation avec les valeurs des citoyen)

Bon maintenant posons la situation. Nous sommes en démocratie et le peuple est sensé gouverner (indirectement) le pays lui-même. Un groupe de personnes estime que la Loi est directectement écrite pour des groupes d'interêts autre que le peuple dans son ensemble. Ils estiment que ces groupes d'interêts nuisent à leurs droits de citoyen. Ils décident donc de ne pas respecter la loi afin d'interpeller la population dans son ensemble.

D'une part, je comprend et respecte pleinement leur mouvement pour un internet non-controlé par les majors. Il fait appel à mon troisième postulat
qui indique que chaque citoyen se doit d'agir quand il estime que ses droits sont bafoués ou que la Loi est injuste.

D'autre part, ils enfreignent délibérément la Loi ce qui ne peut être toléré.

Par conséquent, pour être en adéquation avec les postulats ci-dessus, ils doivent être jugé et accepter la peine judiciaire quitte à continuer leur désobéissance par la suite.
Je pense qu'il s'agit de la meilleure façon de faire pour continuer leur combat idéologique tout en respectant les postulats qui permettre de maintenir une démocratie vivante et qui tiens la route.
Si le public les soutiennent, ce n'est pas une décision judiciaire qui fera taire le mouvement.

----------


## Asphyxia

Juste une ptite précision: selon mes sources le parti politique n'héberge que le moteur de recherche et non les traqueurs et les torrents. D'ailleurs, ils se justifient par ces belles paroles:




> «_ The Pirate Bay est un moteur et, en tant que tel, n’est pas  responsable des résultats de recherche_ »


Je poste ma source si les gens veulent en savoir un peu plus: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/57...ent-moteur.htm

Donc pour eux, ils ne font rien d'illégal (au même titre que soulseek ou emule), ils ne peuvent pas être considérés comme coupables étant donnés qu'ils ne sont pas responsables  de l'utilisation que les gens en font.
C'est un peu le même débat d'ailleurs que les marchands d'armes: quelqu'un qui vends un flingue était-il coupable de l'utilisation que les gens vont en faire?

Voilà, voilà, je préfère pas mettre d'avis plus tranché pour le moment, je n'ai que trop entendu les conneries d'Hadopi aujourd'hui pour ne pas avoir une réaction épidermale qui serait certainement trop nerveuse et irréfléchie.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ben pour le flingue oui bien sur. C'est la raison pour laquelle les armes à feu ne sont pas en vente libre en France....

----------


## Reizz

Niveau image c'est quand même dur à porter de s'appeler parti pirate et pirate bay puis au tribunal convaincre qu'on défend la liberté.

Mais comme ERISS si on ne peut appliquer la peine on ne condamne pas. 
La justice n'a pas à jouer au chat et à la souris. Elle aurait pu se déclarer incompétente pour faire fermer un site web. C'est au boulot des politique de faire des lois applicables et de donner les moyens. Ce n'est pas de la justice qu'il faut rire mais bien des hommes politiques.

----------


## Vevster

> Mais comme ERISS si on ne peut appliquer la peine on ne condamne pas.


Voir Condamnation par Contumace pour contrer ton argument.


Perso, je préfère un José Bové, qui assume ses actes, va en taule en ronchonnant et en criant au martyr, à un groupe qui n'assume pas vraiment et nargue la justice effectivement.

Quand à comparer Hadopi ou les lois ayant amené TPB à être condamné à la déportation des Juifs & autres, un gros WTF.
Ce que fait TPB n'est pas de la désobéissance civile selon moi (ils ne gagnent pas de thunes grâce à la pub, d'ailleurs?)

L'initiative d'un parti pirate, OK, participons au débat démocratique. Mais participer au débat, c'est respecter un minimum les lois en vigueur. 

C'est quoi la suite? Des majors qui embauchent des hackers pour rendre TPB inaccessible? 

Et ensuite?

----------


## Pronoein

> il est acquis qu'aujourd'hui, le site The Pirate Bay est considéré, par la justice, comme pratiquant une activité illégale


Ah bon. Je suis surpris de vous voir aussi partisan.
Premièrement: il y a bien eu appel, non? Ce n'est donc pas acquis, concrètement. A moins que ce soit une anticipation de votre part. De plus il y a eu assez d'anomalies dans le procès pour qu'on en conteste au moins les formes et qu'on se pose des questions sur l'équité du système judiciaire suédois.

Deuxièmement: 
Les ayants-droits menacent les hebergeurs "des pires amendes", ce qui un exercice de pouvoir économique: "Tu t'écrases ou je t'écrase". Cette tentative de mise à l'index est sans doute légale mais elle n'est pas égalitaire. Or que vaut une justice dont le mécanisme joue en faveur des puissants ? 

Troisièmement:
Le panneau lolcat que vous reprenez ne se moque pas de la justice mais des ayants-droits et de leurs méthodes. Peut-être avez-vous plus d'informations pour justifier votre interprétation.





> au-delà des interrogations sur le Bien et de Mal


Je pense que c'est une mauvaise question que celle de la justice sans sa finalité et ses valeurs. Il faut réfléchir sérieusement à la possibilité déjà citée de la désobéissance civile, droit - voire devoir - omis de notre constitution de 1789 et ignoré dans celle de 1793, car sans elle, ce n'est plus qu'une apparence qui distingue une démocratie d'une dictature.

L'obéissance pour l'obéissance en elle-même soumet la liberté de pensée aux législateurs: un paradis pour dictateurs. Tout humain devrait avoir le droit de juger en son for le bon ou le mauvais de la justice de son pays. Le dialogue, l'esprit critique, l'unanimité (ou au moins une grosse majorité), voire une participation à la législation garantissent des lois comprises, désirées et obéies.

Critiquer ne veut pas dire leur désobéir. Cependant on peut douter de l'équité et la représentativité des "canaux politiques".

Tout ce débat peut se résumer à cette question de fond: quand le Droit n'exprime pas des valeurs universellement reconnues, faut-il plus se préoccuper de qui légifère ou bien de qui désobéit?





> lorsqu'on constate publiquement que la justice est inefficace, ça fait peur


TPB a l'indifférence ou la sympathie d'une immense majorité, à mon avis, ce qui rend irréductible cette affaire à une simple question technologique ou d'illégalité. Personnellement plus que de la peur je respire un peu d'oxygène: pour une fois, l'approche néanderthalienne d'interdire et de punir sans écouter la volonté du peuple (il me semble) échoue. 




> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ?


Desproges répondrait que oui, car si tout ce qui nous écrase et nous fait peur est en plus sacré, on n'a plus qu'à mourir. Depuis La Fontaine (et bien avant) rien n'a changé: selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable, les jugements de cour vous rendront blanc ou noir. Ne pas respecter ce qui est corrompu est un symptôme plutôt sain je trouve, cela veut dire que l'on sait distinguer. Ne rien respecter serait malsain, mais ce n'est pas le cas de TPB je pense: il faut sortir de cette dichotomie qui sacralise la justice actuelle et criminalise ceux qui voudraient la juger. Pour répondre à la question du Bien et du Mal qui fait fuir les gens comme un gros mot, il y a tout de même les valeurs universelles trop souvent piétinées par la propre justice sensée en être la gardienne. C'est une bonne base pour critiquer et juger...


NB: Je ne suis pas pour le piratage tel qu'il est: je suis pour une rétribution des artistes, évidemment. Pour clarifier ma position, je me range à celle de NZL: ni énervé, ni anarchiste, ni aveuglément soumis.

----------


## Reizz

> Voir Condamnation par Contumace pour contrer ton argument.


La contumace c'est juste quand l'accusé n'est pas présent au moment de sa condamnation. Ton contre-argument est invalide. J'avance de deux.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ?


Non.
D'abord parce que se foutre de la gueule des gens, il y a mieux comme manière de communiquer  ::|: 
Deuxièmement, j'ai peur qu'une fois la justice bien énervée, les décisions prises soient plus radicales que ce qu'elle aurait décidé au bout d'une discussion plus "détendue".
Il n'y à qu'à voir la solennité dont s'entoure la justice (les fringues par exemple) pour piger que ce n'est pas une institution qui a l'habitude de se laisser chambrer sans broncher.
Et je précise : une institution qui ne doit pas se laisser chambrer !




> Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ?


Non plus.
Quand je vote pour eux, je m'attends à un comportement exemplaire  ::(: 
De plus le message peut s'interpréter comme "Les partis politiques sont au-dessus des lois" ce qui leur est déjà assez souvent reproché comme ça...



> EDIT: J'ajoute d'ailleurs que le discours de TPB est étrange.


C'est vrai ça : c'est quoi le but ?!
En arriver à ce qu'ils se fassent massacrer pour se poser ensuite en victimes d'un système totalitaire, "marcheiste" et corrompu poil au hum...
Comme dit Grand Maitre B, la suite nous le dira  :tired:

----------


## Vevster

> La contumace c'est juste quand l'accusé n'est pas présent au moment de sa condamnation. Ton contre-argument est invalide. J'avance de deux.


Ce qui rend la peine inapplicable. Donc, selon toi, ne devrait pas être prononcée.
Tu recules de 4.

----------


## SAYA

NZL
A 


> si déporter les juifs est légal et que la loi l'oblige, tu déportes des juifs toi ?


Attends là je comprends pas bien la comparaison : tu parles d'un fait de guerre, sauf erreur.




> Plus sérieusement tu le sais bien la loi est écrite pour le peuple, par les représentants du peuple, qui est seul souverain. Et si en théorie le parlement respecte l'esprit du peuple, et en tout cas possède la légitimité du vote démocratique, tu sais très bien qu'en plusieurs occasions il a bafoué, au mieux trompé, les citoyens


. 


> il ne faut pas s'étonner qu'une partie du peuple entre en désobéissance civique. Ce fut le cas pour plein de sujets, graves et moins graves. Ici le sujet n'est pas trop grave, mais il est symbolique et symptomatique.


Je ne suis pas d'accord en aucun cas un parti politique, quel qu'il soit, ne devrait s'arroger le droit d'enfreindre sciemment la loi. C'est la porte ouverte à l'anarchie et celle là amène le chaos.

Que tu prennes le risque de te faire piquer parce que tu télécharges pour moult raisons est une chose mais de la à reconnaître qu'un parti légalise l'illégalité : NON !




> Télécharger n'est pas voler. Et télécharger n'est pas pirater.


 Si tu n'acquittes pas les droits c'est illégal, même si les _vilains pirates_- se trouvent les meilleures excuses sur le fond c'est une faute. C'est désobéir, certes, mais tu ne légalises par l'interdit. Tu prends tes risques un point c'est tout.

@TIBO



> Je pense pour ma part que la désobéissance à la Loi est un devoir citoyen dans les cas où ladite loi bafoue ouvertement la constitution ou les principes fondamentaux de notre société. Une révolution citoyenne, quoi.


Je ne comprends peut être pas bien : mais là il ne s'agit pas d'une désobéissance citoyen : c'est un parti politique, sensé représenter la Loi qui héberge un site illégal ; il me semble que ce n'est pas du tout la même chose ::huh::

----------


## Baal-84

J'aime bien les R3B3lZ des pays riches qui parle de liberté baffouée (faut voir le nombre de rafles et de bavures depuis que HADOPI a été votée !!!), continuez, je me marre !



@GMB franchement c'est beaucoup plus agréable à lire quand tu pars pas dans tous les sens !


@Pronoein je tue quelqu'un, je fais appel, donc tuer n'est pas encore illégal, CQFD ... 



@SAYA "même s'ils ont raison sur le fond, ils ont tort sur la forme, et il faut leur désobéir" là ecore c'est idiot. Si demain on puni la pédophilie en condamnant les enfants, parce que tu trouve la punition inadaptée tu va devenir pédophile ?



Sérieux, admettez le une bonne fois pour toute que vous piratez parce que ça vous arange, arrêtez les excuses bidons ...

----------


## Phoelox

Personellement, je pense que chacun doit faire ce qu'il crois juste, sans tenir compte de la loi.C'est d'ailleur ce que font la pluspart des gens, puisque peu ont jamais seulement lut un seul article de loi.
La pluspart du temps, cela releve de la logique, du bon sens,... Mais parfois, ca coince.
Prenons un exemple au hasard: hadopi.
Il n'y a que deux choses a faire, qui sont complementaires: Ignorer la loi.Faire ce que l'on croit juste.Eistein avait d'ailleur dit "Ne fait jamais rien contre ta conscience, meme si c'est l'etat qui te l'ordonne".Mais evidemment, cela seul, ca serait le bordel.Donc il faut aussi debattre, discuter, reflechir, jusqu'a arriver a un consensus et une nouvelle loi.

Je rajoute aussi que l'internet NE DOIT PAS etre controlé.Jamais.Quel qu'en sois le prix.
Internet est le dernier bastion de la liberté.Liberté de pensé, liberté d'expression, liberté de mode de vie...
-Les oeuvres sont piratés.Mais est-ce vraiment mal?Pourquoi sont elles piratés?Pourquoi sont elles piratables?(pourquoi sont elles payantes,etc...), alors que personnelement je n'ecoute que des artistes independants ou qui ont eux memes mis leur oeuvres a disposition gratuitement.Et pourtant ils vivent.Miracle,non?
-Les pedophiles s'envoient des videos pedophiles.La non plus, cela, en soi, ne me choque pas.Chacun doit pouvoir echanger, partager, ce qu'il veut, comme il veut, peu importe les gouts des autres.(Que ces videos soient tournés, par contre, ca c'est autre chose, qui me donne des envies de meurtre...)

Donc, pour moi, oui, TPB a raison de resister et defier la loi, et leur humour est peut etre beaucoup plus serieu qu'on ne le croi.
Le parti aussi a raison de l'heberger, puis-ce qu'il annonce vouloir changer la loi.Ils font ce qu'ils croient juste, en denoncant une faille.
(Ceci dit, je suis daccord, la forme n'y est peut etre pas...)
Et internet ne doit pas, jamais, quel qu'en sois le prix, etre controlé. Car internet, c'est avant tout, seulement et uniquement un moyen de communication.Le controler, ce serait de la censure.

A ceux qui ont lut, le les felicite et les remercie d'avoir passé les fautes d'orthographes qui parsement ce texte.
Et au sujet des accents: ^etre Oui, je sais, faut reconfigurer le bouzin, mais j'ai la flemme.

----------


## SAYA

> @SAYA "même s'ils ont raison sur le fond, ils ont tort sur la forme, et il faut leur désobéir" là encore c'est idiot. Si demain on puni la pédophilie en condamnant les enfants, parce que tu trouve la punition inadaptée tu va devenir pédophile ?


Attends : je rêve là ? Mais ça n'a strictement rien à voir ! Et d'abord dans ce cas précis je ne vois pas que ce les enfants soient à condamner 





> Sérieux, admettez le une bonne fois pour toute que vous piratez parce que ça vous arrange, arrêtez les excuses bidons ...


C'est exactement ce que je dis les pirates se trouvent des excuses et prennent leurs risques, c'est leur choix ; mais c'est pas pour autant qu'ils reconnaissent qu'un parti soit bien fondé à bafouer les lois.

----------


## SAYA

> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice


NON ! pour moi c'est très clair, car s'il n'y a pas de règles il n'y a pas de vie sociale possible. 




> Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ?


Certainement pas : son rôle réside à faire évoluer la loi pas  à cautionner les interdits.
Personnellement je trouve choquant que ce parti soit l'hébergeur de TPB et ça n'a rien à voir avec la démocratie.





> EDIT: J'ajoute d'ailleurs que le discours de TPB est étrange. Au lieu de s'offusquer de ces attaques incessantes contre lui, ce qu'il devrait faire s'il pensait que son activité était légale, il préfère dire aujourd'hui que jamais il ne fermera, quelle que soit la décision de la justice. Mais c'est un autre débat.


 très juste.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> @Jaragorn99: Ce que tu dis est très curieux. Si la justice est saisie, crois-moi, le fait que l'adversaire ne bouge pas n'est PAS une bonne stratégie. Mais pas du tout du tout du tout. C'est peut être long, mais crois moi d'expérience, ce genre de lascars finit par tomber et quand il tombe ça fait mal. Si vos avocats font leur boulot, ça va payer tôt ou tard.
> 
> Sinon, j'attends encore pour d'autres réactions et je ferais une synthèse de ce que j'y trouve. En tous les cas, tout le monde s'exprime correctement, intelligiblement et sans violence, c'est bien.


Ben ça fait 20 ans qu'il sévit le type quand mm, ça fait que 4 ans qu'il est mon patron, mais bon, je me suis un peu renseigner sur l'historique du bonhomme, et 20 ans qu'il gruge et entourloupe, sans jamais avoir ete inquiété. Il a mm mis sur la gueule d'un prefet et a ecopé d'une peine de sursit, alors que n'importe qui d'autre aurait pris 1 an ferme mini.
Dans son ancienne boite, il déclarait pas les accidents de travail et disait aux salariés de se mettre en maladie, tout benef pour lui et en plus le salarié etait perdant. Quand on a averti la sécu, ben, rien............. Juste il s'est mis a déclaré les AT, le temps qu'on le rachete, ça a duré 3/4 mois a tout cassé.

J'ai egalement eu l'occasion d'être juré, et je suis quand mm tomber sur le cul.
C'était une affaire de viol, donc déjà, c'était bien lourd comme truc.
Le gars avait violé 2 gamines, dont une de moins de 15 ans.
Sa défense: je savais pas qu'elles étaient mineures (un classique) et ma femme avait ses règles donc j'ai violé.
La plus jeune des 2, le jour du procès, elle avait a peine 15 ans, et mm a 15 ans, tout le monde lui donnait 12 ans maxi...................
Il avait pris en stop sa premiere victime entre sa commune et la mienne, distante de 10 km en allant s'acheter des clopes. Sauf que la gamine a été prise en stop a 30 bornes de chez moi, pas du tout sur le trajet sa commune/ma commune; près d'un centre de placement pour ados en difficultés. Préméditation touça touça quoi.
Ben une fois le moment des délibérations, on nous dis, vous pouvez lui mettre maxi 15 ans car 10 ans pour viol, et 5ans de plus car moins de 15 ans.
Donc, 5 jurés mettent 15ans.
On s'est fait engueuler par le juge car c'etait trop..............................
HEY DUCON, je sais pas si t'es au courant mais les 2 gosses là, c'est pour perpet qu'elles ont pris hein.

Alors oui, ma confiance en la justice en général est tres refroidi.
Je pense surement a tord qu'une bonne parti est corrompu d'une maniere ou d'une autre et que décidement, nous n'avons pas les mm valeurs ces gens là et moi.
J'ai 2 gosses, dont une fille, et crois moi, si un jour un mec lui fais le quart de la moitié, il aura pas le temps de passé au tribunal.

Alors ça peu parraitre extreme et surtout pas cohérent avec le fait que je trouve the pirate bay distrayant dans son action, mais bon, je fais une difference entre le matériel et l'etre humain.
Puis bon le discours, un truc téléchargé=un truc acheté en temps normal, c'est tellement bidon.............. que bon j'ai du mal a assimilé ça a du vol, mm si ça en est, je suis daccord. 

Enfin pour finir, les majors se sont tirés une balle dans le pied ya deja 10 ans sur ce sujet, ils ont tjrs pas compris que le net avait changer la donne, et plutot que de faire ce qu'il faut pour evoluer, ils se sont accochés à un systeme archaïque, malhonnete pour les artistes et les acheteurs.
Donc qu'ils disparaissent à long terme me gene pas plus que ça, les artistes se remettrons a faire des concerts et tournés, ça ecremera la merde de la génération star ac et on aura droit a des gens de talents, qui savent chanter, jouer et composer, des artistes quoi, pas des bozos ou des siliconés.
Mais tout ça est hors sujet j'en suis conscient.

J'aimerai vraiment avoir confiance en la justice hein, mais bon ce qui s'annonce avec la fin du juge d'instruction, et tout ce qu'a nainpoléon dans ses cartons (et je parle que pour la france hein), je crois que ça pas aller en s'arrangeant.

----------


## Baal-84

[QUOTE=SAYA;3216613]


> Attends : je rêve là ? Mais ça n'a strictement rien à voir ! Et d'abord dans ce cas précis je ne vois pas que ce les enfants soient à condamner


Oui, c'est idiot de condamner les enfants, donc parce que la forme est mauvaise, rien que pour le principe il faut faire ce qui est interdit ? C'est le raisonnement que tu soutiens. Soit c'est un raisonnement et il s'adapte à d'autres sujets, soit c'est une excuse de circonstance.

J'ajouterais que si les pirates font leur choix et ASSUMENT leurs conséquences, c'est que c'est dans l'ordre des choses qu'il y ait des conséquences. L'absence de conséquence serait anormale, c'est ce que dit GMB.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

Ce n'est certainement pas souhaitable que la justice soit absente, car on ne pourrait pas compter sur une "honnêteté naturelle"  de la part des autres.
Mais qu'est-ce qui se passerait si la loi était appliquée en toute circonstances? Si une autorité omnisciente relevait scrupuleusement toutes les infractions, même mineur, et appliquait une sanction?

Je suis sûr que la moitié du forum finirait en prison, la loi n'est supportable que si elle est partiellement inefficace, et doit donc ce concentrer sur les faits les plus graves.

----------


## Pronoein

> @Pronoein je tue quelqu'un, je fais appel, donc tuer n'est pas encore illégal, CQFD ...


Brillant. Bon, je prends la peine de te répondre.
Que je sache, le procès de TPB fera jurisprudence, c'est à dire que la situation est suffisamment nouvelle pour que la justice doive la découvrir, l'explorer, y réfléchir et, tout à la fin du processus, pondre une décision qui déterminera dans quelles conditions les agissements de TPB et autres cas futurs similaires seront considérés légaux ou non. L'illégalité est donc loin d'être prédéterminée.
Dans le cas du meurtre, les cas de figure sont plutôt connus et plutôt illégaux, (enfin, si on excepte la guerre, la légitime défense, et les décisions politiques qui négligent la santé et autres besoins indispensables), on te les a enseignés depuis tout petit et tu vois donc le meurtre comme d'une évidente illégalité. Pourtant, tu as le droit à un procès qui peut t'innocenter et donc déclarer ton action "légale", pour faire dans le manichéen.

----------


## Tetram

sergent degueulisulfurik, ce n'est pas qu'elle soit absente le problème. Le soucis, c'est qu'elle est inefficace. ça, ça craint quand même un petit peu.

Alors certes, on peut brandir la démocratie, la liberté, tout le toutim, mais les lois sont quand même faite pour une chose : organiser la société afin que les intérêt de tous soient respectés au mieux. 

Perso, j'ai du mal à ne pas faire le parallèle avec des réseaux bien cradingue qui peuvent exister sur le net : si TPB, qui ne nuit a priori qu'aux puissants (je dis bien "a priori" : viendrez pas pleurer avec les DRM à la con, la pauvreté du cinoche qui prend zero risque, etc...), si TPB, disais-je avant de m'auto-interrompre, peut ainsi éviter la fermeture en jonglant d'un hébergeur à l'autre avec une telle facilité, pourquoi un réseau pédophile ne pourrait-il pas en faire autant ? 

Pour TPB, on peut considérer que la sympathie générale leur donne ce pouvoir, mais quid d'une organisation genre scientologie, ou d'un groupe de rebelle/terroriste élevé à coup d'interprétation à la truelle de texte religieux et qui dispose d'une masse importante de partisans ?

Finalement, c'est plus le monstre protéiforme qu'est devenu Internet qui est inquiétant : si la justice n'arrive pas à arrêter un truc aussi anodin, quid des choses autrement plus inquiétante pour la société en générale ?

----------


## exarkun

> Mais vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


La Parti Pirate Suédois héberge un site de recherche de liens torrents dont certains sont des fichiers illégaux. Est ce si grave que cela? 

En ce moment Internet s'en prend plein la gueule, la derniére en date est un tentative pour obliger les blogueurs pro et non pro à indiquer leur identité directement non plus à l'hébergeur mais sur leur blog. Internet est devenu la bête incontrôlable des politiques qui ne savent plus quoi faire pour contrôler les médias et faire plaisirs à leur potes chefs d'entreprises. 

Le problème de fond je pense est le suivant: un parti politique a t il le droit de s'impliquer directement ou indirectement dans une action qui va à l'encontre des lois? Et si non qui pour les contrôler? En France on avait le juge d'instruction par exemple...

La vrai question en fait c'est : Les politiciens qui sont au dessus des lois doivent ils s'inquiéter d'une quelconque action en justice? La réponse est oui si ils ne sont pas au pouvoir sinon et bien que la fête continue...

----------


## Rabbitman

Le parti pirate est quand même loin d'être le seul parti à faire des actions dans l'illégalité, et contrairement à ceux qui tentent de maquiller leurs actes, ils se disent agir dans le cadre de la désobéissance civique, qu'on trouve leur acte justifié ou pas, il témoigne d'une congruence entre leurs discours et leurs actes, ce qui, d'un point de vue politique, est un bon point.
Pour ce qui est de la mouvance politique du parti, je ne suis pas franchement d'accord pour dire que c'est un parti d'extrême gauche, je trouve leur positionnement beaucoup plus ambigu que ça, anarchiste par certains points, libéral par d'autre et ils sont alliés au parlement européen avec un groupe plutôt centriste.

----------


## mogg

la loi ne représentent qu'un modèle de la société a un certain moment. aucune loi n'est inscrite dans le marbre et l'histoire de l'humanité.

*il n'y a pas si longtemps l'avortement était illégale,* le divorce l'a été aussi. la vote des femmes etc etc...
avant la loi était divine. qui y croit encore ici?

les lois ne cessent d'évoluer avec leurs sociétés.

que piratebay ou le parti pirate défende qqchose dit "d'illégal" actuellement ne me choque pas. ce qui me choque c'est que notre société néo féodale protégeant les dirigeants en place n'arrive plus a évoluer justement  ::(: 
(le principe du système féodal)

----------


## Draak

*Pour la Justice ineficace sur internet et le fait que des parties politiques heberges des activités illegals:*

Internet est incontrolable et il le sera encore longtemps, mais il ne faut pas croire que c'est le seul endroit, le monde reel l'est encore plus! Sinon on n'aurait plus de cambrioleurs, de mafia, de marché noir etc... Et combien de gens du gouvernement sont regulierement impliqué dans des actes illegaux avec des consequences parfois grave (les ventes d'armes aux ethnies n'est jamais dans un but de paix...). La seul difference ici c'est qu'ils le font au grand jour pour soutenir une cause qui leur semble juste... ou du moins qui le semble a suffisament d'electeurs pour les prochaines elections. Des hommes qui ont effectués des actes illegaux face aux lumieres de la presse pour les rendre legal ou authorisé en etant soutenu par le peuple, il y en a eu par le passé, et j'espere qu'il y'en aura d'autres.
Pour finir, les lobbys usent de methode tout aussi illegal tel que les pot de vins... de fait il faut finir par lutter a armes egales de mon opinion.

PS: la cause etant un partage culturelle pour tous avec une repartition equitable des benefices rapporté...

*Pour le cas de Thepiratebay:*
Il y a plusieurs siecle, il y avait la Dime... une taxe qui prelevait 10% d'un peu tout pour les faveurs de l'eglise, notament (et de maniere plus connu) sur les recoltes agricoles.  En cas de disette, l'eglise prelevait quand meme ses taxes et ce meme si ses greniers etaient plein a craquer, expliquant au peuple affamé qu'ils n'avaient qu'a prier avec plus de fois le seigneur bla bla bla... jusqu'au jour ou le peuple va se servir car c'est devenu un besoin vitale et c'est ça ou la mort.

Alors mon introduction est peut etre un peu capilotracté, mais notre société a evolué, nous ne pouvons pas nier que nous nous trouvons au plus fort d'une société de consomation, endoctriné par les media, aggressé dans la rue par des reclames en tous genre nous ventant les merites de tel voiture ou tel deodorant etc... Tout est fait pour nous donner envie de posseder tel ou tel chose, et ça devient pour certains un besoin vitale, et au vu du nombre de micro credit et dossier de surendetement en france et dans le monde, ça le devient tout autant que de se nourrir! Donc quand les finances manquent ou que le moyen de se procurer ce qu'on veut gratuitement sans avoir a en affronter les conscequence se presente, les gens le font et d'autres trouverons toujours le moyen de les y aider ( ou d'en tirer profit mais c'est une autre histoire). 

Ils nous ont appris a consommer avec exageration, ils commencent a en payer les frais aujourd'hui... et je suis pas sur que ce soit pret de s'arreter.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

> sergent degueulisulfurik, ce n'est pas qu'elle soit absente le problème. Le soucis, c'est qu'elle est inefficace. ça, ça craint quand même un petit peu.
> 
> Alors certes, on peut brandir la démocratie, la liberté, tout le toutim, mais les lois sont quand même faite pour une chose : organiser la société afin que les intérêt de tous soient respectés au mieux. 
> 
> Perso, j'ai du mal à ne pas faire le parallèle avec des réseaux bien cradingue qui peuvent exister sur le net : si TPB, qui ne nuit a priori qu'aux puissants (je dis bien "a priori" : viendrez pas pleurer avec les DRM à la con, la pauvreté du cinoche qui prend zero risque, etc...), si TPB, disais-je avant de m'auto-interrompre, peut ainsi éviter la fermeture en jonglant d'un hébergeur à l'autre avec une telle facilité, pourquoi un réseau pédophile ne pourrait-il pas en faire autant ? 
> 
> Pour TPB, on peut considérer que la sympathie générale leur donne ce pouvoir, mais quid d'une organisation genre scientologie, ou d'un groupe de rebelle/terroriste élevé à coup d'interprétation à la truelle de texte religieux et qui dispose d'une masse importante de partisans ?
> 
> Finalement, c'est plus le monstre protéiforme qu'est devenu Internet qui est inquiétant : si la justice n'arrive pas à arrêter un truc aussi anodin, quid des choses autrement plus inquiétante pour la société en générale ?


Les DRM à la con, ça sanctionne surtout ceux qui achètent une version légale, idem pour le clip débile "Vous ne voleriez pas une voiture" 
Sur les Divx on échappe à ça, sur les DVD légaux, on ne peut pas le zapper.
Si des sites comme Pirate Bay existent, et surtout bénéficient d'une certaine sympathie, c'est parce les gros acteurs du marché sont incapables de s'adapter à la demande.
Tout ça pour dire que L'avenir de Pirate Bay, je m'en fout un peu, et au lieu de perdre leur temps à faire tomber une tête qui de repoussera de toute façon, les "polices" du net feraient mieux de traquer le CP, les 419 et autres qui impliquent des crimes bien plus importants que l'hypothétique vente de DVD raté par Universal parce que K3V1N666 a téléchargé 4fast4furious, un film qui comme chacun le sait, encourage le respect des lois et du code de la route.

----------


## Jotunn

Le débat piratage vol ou pas ne m'intéresse pas dans ce cas précis.

Je voulais réagir sur trois choses:

*primo:*
Internet est un moyen de communication, un outil. Il peut être utilisé pour de bonnes raisons ou de mauvaises.
Des truands, des terroristes des banquiers ( ::rolleyes:: ) et que sais je encore peuvent s'en servir de la même manière qu'ils peuvent se servir d'une lettre, d'un téléphone, des signaux de fumée pour s'échanger des informations.

De ce fait bon courage pour interdire quoi que ce soit sur internet. Et si ça doit passer par la force bonjour la levée de boucliers. A ce moment là autant que la poste ouvre toutes les lettres qu'elle achemine.

*secundo:*
Mon dieu un parti politique commet des actions illégales  ::o: .
Laissez moi pouffer de rire, j'estime qu'il n'est même pas la peine d'argumenter, malheureusement... Même s'il est vrai qu'habituellement ce n'est pas à visage découvert.

*tertio:*
Attention polémique alors je désamorce tout de suite, dans ce que je vais écrire ne voyez pas la défense du piratage.

Pirate bay fait un gros pied de nez aux institutions, eh bien tant mieux!
Dans la société bien policée et lisse d'aujourd'hui, un élément subversif ne peut pas faire de mal. Et là où le bât blesse c'est que c'est une dérive directe du modèle de la course à la consommation. ->Epic fail  :^_^:

----------


## Djinn42

Je pense surtout que l'existence du parti politique en question doit être la vraie interrogation. En tout cas, preuve en est que quelles que soient les motivations des politiques ils ont toujours la facheuse tendance à s'affranchir des lois.

----------


## Baal-84

C'est vrai que la société a évolué, elle a évolué dans le confort. Conséquence : les gens considère que l'attrait de la nouveauté est comparable à la famine  :;):  Et ils estiment que leur situation est un dû sans contrepartie. Ou plutôt avec une contrepartie mais seulement à partir du moment où ils considèrent qu'elle est pas trop contraignante, ou qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement que de s'y soustraire. A croire qu'une obligation repose sur ... la bonne volonté ? Pourquoi les en excuser plutôt que de les responsabiliser ?

La société est lisse est policée, ben voyons. Là encore, toutes les excuses sont bonnes. Quand ça nous arrange les représentant/institutions sont l'incarnation du peuple, ils sont coincés, donc ça fait du bien de se décoincer. Mais quand ça nous arrange aussi les représentant/institutions ne sont pas l'incarnation du peuple et donc leurs décisions sont illégitimes. Moi ça me gène pas qu'on se fasse une idée un peu extrême, mais il faut s'y tenir. Un raisonnement, pas une excuse.

@Pronoein si un jour je suis acquitté quand bien même il est établi que j'ai tué quelqu'un ne veut pas dire que le meurtre n'est pas interdit. Faut pas confondre la règle et l'application d'une sanction. 

Bien entendu qu'il est interdit de promouvoir l'acquisition non autorisée d'une oeuvre protégée. A côté de la simple mise à disposition, y a clairement une incitation. C'est comme si un site de vente d'arme butez_votre_prof.com te proposait des flingues avec des photos pour expliquer comment ça marche, des liens vers les armes les plus efficaces, les tutos, etc ... et se défendait en prétendant que c'est pas lui qui appuie sur la gachette. 

Evidemment y a pas mort d'homme mais tout le problème est là. Une interdiction c'est un absolu. Y a pas plus interdit et moins interdit. Y a interdit, et c'est tout. Peu importe la gravité des conséquences (si tant est qu'on puisse réellement les appréhender, nul n'est omniscient). Celles ci n'interviennent que dans le choix qu'on fait de respecter les règles ou non. Et du pouvoir de faire ce choix découle la responsabilité d'en assumer les conséquences. Parlons en des conséquences. Se visionner des films, écouter de la musique, jouer à des jeux, sans contrepartie. Ou un risque tellement infime d'être pris qu'il en est inexistant. Je comprend qu'on ait pas envie que les choses changent  :;):  Mais c'est pas une raison !

Là thepiratebay se comporte comme un ado attardé (et bien évidemment, y aura toujours des fans). Dans un monde anarchiste, ou tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut, les majors les auraient buté. Je doute qu'ils trouvent l'idée séduisante  :;):

----------


## ERISS

> Dans un monde anarchiste, ou tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut, les majors les auraient buté.


Si les majors sont maîtres, alors tout le monde ne fait pas ce qu'il veut, et il n'y a ni anarchie.
L'anarchie est une construction, un but, ce n'est pas un 'laissez-faire' ni se laisser mettre. Les anarchies ratées s'affinent au fur des civilisations, nos 'démocraties' en font partie. "encore un effort", comme dit Sade.

----------


## Djinn42

ni... ?

En tout cas, j'ai pas l'impression que la position du parti politique en question rende service à la politique (mais on s'en fout un peu) ou aux personnes qu'elles représentent (on s'en fout moins).

Comme disait Peter Parker (dixit son oncle Ben) : "Un grand pouvoir implique de grandes responsabilités."

Pour le coup, le parti est à côté de ses pompes. J'attendais deux qu'ils fassent des propositions, prennent des positions mais pas ce genre d'action purement provoc'.

Décevant.

----------


## Draak

> Là thepiratebay se comporte comme un ado attardé (et bien évidemment, y aura toujours des fans). Dans un monde anarchiste, ou tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut, les majors les auraient buté. Je doute qu'ils trouvent l'idée séduisante


Je trouve ça un peu binaire, noir ou blanc, pas de gris. Hors si c'est peut etre effectivement le principe de la loi, c'est loin d'etre celui de la realité.

Des gens essaient de faire changer les choses en respectant les regles, mais d'aut res protegent leurs interet par tous les moyens possible, a coup de pression et de fric...et justement, le seul pouvoir qui peut etre plus puissant que l'argent c'est bien celui de la plebe! Et ils jouent leur avenir en prenant ces positions, aussi bien le partie que thepiratebay. Soit les gens vont se detourner de ce qu'ils font, aussi bien parceque les gens jugent qu'ils vont trop loin que par lassitude, soit ils vont encore gagné des partisans. De ce fait c'est le peuple (sous couvert des media et de leurs manipulation) qui les jugera face nanti qui controlent le milieu de l'INDUSTRIE musicale.

----------


## Pronoein

@Baal: je perçois de moins en moins la pertinence de l'analogie avec le meurtre. C'est, il me semble, à ton tour de confondre les intentions et les moyens. Tu dis que c'est une évidence que ce que fait TPB - c'est à dire servir de dépôt pour référencer des trackers - est illégal. Mais vu que tout internet est un réseau de lien et de référence, poser comme principe que tu es responsable - et coupable - du contenu que tu références alors que tu n'as pas de contrôle possible dessus revient à tout censurer et punir n'importe qui.
Quant aux intentions de TPB qui sont flagrantes, je ne partage pas ton interprétation: je pense qu'ils sont plus préoccupés de la liberté que de nuire aux majors. Si les majors changeaient de modèle et cessaient de prendre en otage artistes et clients, ils n'y verraient rien à redire (c'est mon interprétation de leur philosophie).

L'interdit absolu. Je n'y crois pas. Je pense que les valeurs changent et que toute morale dépend du contexte. Virtuellement tous les facteurs imaginables peuvent avoir une influence. Deux exemples: 1) en temps de guerre la loi c'est "tue la cible que l'on te désigne, tu seras récompensé". 2) Voici une argumentation solide[en] sur le facteur nombre montrant comment une loi bonne pour un petit nombre devient pernicieuse pour un grand et comment un système rigide peut s'emballer et mener à sa propre perte.

----------


## NZL

> J'aime bien les R3B3lZ des pays riches qui parle de liberté baffouée (faut voir le nombre de rafles et de bavures depuis que HADOPI a été votée !!!), continuez, je me marre !


Drôle de manière d'entrer dans un débat : "vous êtes tous de doux imbéciles de discuter, mais attendez, j'ai moi aussi un truc à dire". 




> @GMB franchement c'est beaucoup plus agréable à lire quand tu pars pas dans tous les sens !


Je suis d'accord. GMB se tire une balle dans le pied avec l'argument de l'avortement. Il saborde son propre argumentaire, qui aurait pu être plus percutant s'il avait été plus précis.

C'est la posture de TPB qui rend leur action désagréable. Et pas le fait que des personnes aient choisi de les soutenir. A cheval donné on ne regarde pas la denture : TPB symbolise le combat contre des lois idiotes et mal faites et une industrie qui vampirise les artistes. Est-ce que pour autant il faut les défendre jusqu'au bout alors qu'ils utilisent très mal le soutien qu'ils reçoivent ? Là il y a vraiment un débat.





> @Pronoein je tue quelqu'un, je fais appel, donc tuer n'est pas encore illégal, CQFD ...


Monsieur X dit que tu as tué quelqu'un. Tout prouve que tu l'as tué. Tu es condamné. Et pourtant on a fait exprès de cacher des preuves qui te disculpaient et tu vas demander que le jugement soit cassé. Pour l'instant tu n'es pas coupable. CQFD.




> @SAYA "même s'ils ont raison sur le fond, ils ont tort sur la forme, et il faut leur désobéir" là ecore c'est idiot. Si demain on puni la pédophilie en condamnant les enfants, parce que tu trouve la punition inadaptée tu va devenir pédophile ?


Si demain on punie les enfants quand il y a acte de pédophilie, et pas l'adulte, ça veut dire que cracher sur un pédophile et/ou dire à voix haute que c'est une pourriture sera interdit. Pourtant je le ferais.




> Sérieux, admettez le une bonne fois pour toute que vous piratez parce que ça vous arange, arrêtez les excuses bidons ...


Je n'ai jamais abordé un navire dans le but de me l'approprier. Je ne suis donc pas un pirate. Par contre je regrette amèrement de devoir attendre parfois des années pour une sortie en France (je lis/écoute/regarde pas mal de trucs un peu underground que personne ne veut distribuer sous nos latitudes). Je regrette amèrement de ne pas pouvoir regarder le premier épisode d'une série que je ne connais pas avant de devoir acheter l'intégralité. Je regrette aussi de ne pas pouvoir jouer à certains jeux vidéos dans la langue de mon choix. Je regrette tout plein de choses comme ça. Et je regrette surtout et avant tout que ces problèmes ne soient pas issus d'une impossibilité technique, ou d'un surcoût, mais d'une simple volonté de contrôler les consommateurs. Alors il m'arrive de prendre mes libertés.

----------


## redsensei

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'avis tranché sur la question que pose GMB.

Une seule chose me fait peur dans ce que fait TPB : C'est qu'ils servent d'alibi à de futures lois très dures qui musèleront Internet.

Il n'y a pas très longtemps des informations sont sorties de lobbies qui entendent utiliser la pédophilie pour imposer un filtrage.
Technique qui une fois mise en place serait détournée et appliqué aux problèmes de droits numériques.

TPB leur fourni de facto un très bon alibi.  :Emo:

----------


## Jotunn

> La société est lisse est policée, ben voyons. Là encore, toutes les excuses sont bonnes. Quand ça nous arrange les représentant/institutions sont l'incarnation du peuple, ils sont coincés, donc ça fait du bien de se décoincer. Mais quand ça nous arrange aussi les représentant/institutions ne sont pas l'incarnation du peuple et donc leurs décisions sont illégitimes. Moi ça me gène pas qu'on se fasse une idée un peu extrême, mais il faut s'y tenir. Un raisonnement, pas une excuse.


Pour ma part je considère effectivement que nos soit disant représentants ne sont plus l'incarnation du peuple depuis belle lurette.
A partir du moment où une fonction politique si petite soit elle n'est justement plus une fonction mais devient un métier, une carrière alors le système est biaisé. Et c'est le cas en France depuis fort longtemps et le système de partis n'arrange rien. Pour moi il ne devrait y avoir aucun avantage particulier à représenter ses semblables seulement des contraintes, là on trouverait les seules gens de bonne volonté. 

Ceci étant j'adhère avec toi il ne faut pas jouer à la girouette. Il doit y avoir une cohérence, ou bien ma foi il ne sert à rien de discuter de tout ça et c'est chacun pour sa poire, les cyniques utilisent le système tout en prétendant le défendre.



Tu me feras grâce de me laisser le bénéfice du doute quand pour ma part je dis me ranger du côté du raisonnement et pas de l'excuse.




> Une seule chose me fait peur dans ce que fait TPB : C'est qu'ils servent d'alibi à de futures lois très dures qui musèleront Internet.


Ils risquent de servir d'alibi effectivement. Que des lois sortent, probablement quant à ce qu'elles arrivent à museler internet ou toute forme de distribution/d'échange d'information ben on peut se taper le cul par terre longtemps. Surtout que le politique aujourd'hui a vendu son pouvoir au plus offrant, il ne lui reste que les yeux pour pleurer.

----------


## Pangloss

> Ils risquent de servir d'alibi effectivement. Que des lois sortent, probablement quant à ce qu'elles arrivent à museler internet ou toute forme de distribution/d'échange d'information ben on peut se taper le cul par terre longtemps. Surtout que le politique aujourd'hui a vendu son pouvoir au plus offrant, il ne lui reste que les yeux pour pleurer.


Alibi, alibi... Vite fait. Si eux ne servaient pas d'alibi, ça n'est pas les sites de torrent ou autres à pointer du doigt qui manque. Ils crient fort et attirent l'attention (De manière assez proche d'un gamin qui braille pour avoir son jouet finalement) donc ils en récoltent.
Et sur le plan "gros doigt à la justice", mouais c'est mal de critiquer les institution judiciaire. C'est surement pas bien de pointer des défauts qui font que ce ne sont pas les gros "méchants" qui iront en taule ou d'une machine législative qui s'emballe en multipliant les lois inapplicables, inefficaces ou dépassé (Qui à dit DADVSI?). Maintenant est ce qu'ils font grand chose d'autre que nos hommes politique (ou pas politiques) qui détournent des millions d'euros en échange d'une petite inégilibilité? Sachant qu'en plus je ne sais pas si ils gagnent de l'argent dessus.
Je sais bien qu'on ne justifie pas un méfait avec un autre, mais bon. On en parle parce qu'ils font du bruit, pas parce que ce sont les seuls ou les pires...

----------


## Phoelox

Une question, comme ca: Tout le monde denonce la societé, tout le monde propose des solutions, c'est bien... Ca sert a quoi?A part pour le plaisir de la discussion et du debat?(je ne suis pas ironique)
Parce que meme en admettant qu'on mette tout le monde daccord, ca ne debouchera sur aucun changement concret... Je me trompe peut etre.Mais je me posais la question.

----------


## Koda

Je n'ai pas lus les commentaires, déjà trop tard mais le texte ma fait tic. Tu répète tout le long que tu ne parle pas et ne veux pas parler du "bien et du mal" alors que toute ta question est essentiellement une question de bien ou de mal. Pourquoi est-ce que certaines lois sont enfreint ? Pourquoi est-ce que beaucoup de gens sont techniquement des "criminels" alors qu'ils ne sont un danger pour personne ? Tes exemple comme l'avortement ou vol sont de trés bon exemple de cela. Les gens ne vols pas pour faire du mal. Un avortement est censé être un choix. Quand une très grande partie de la population ne respecte pas une lois c'est censé être le moment où ont se pose la question pourquoi ? Parce que l'homme moyen ne cherche qu'a être heureux. La justice, les lois n'ont rien d'intrinsèque c'est un système mis en place basé sur des tradition, des valeurs...etc 
Quand beaucoup de lois encore valable aujourd'hui ont été mis en place ont n'avait aucune indice sur la réalité de la nature humaine. Parce que les "valeurs" sur lesquels toutes société est basé ne sont jamais exactement les mêmes d'un homme à un autres. Et si tes besoin, tes valeurs ne s'accorde pas à la société dans laquelle tu vis, tu ne peux pas "vivre" tu finis en prison, dans la rue...etc Et malheureusement personne ne choisit ses valeurs, personne ne choisit ses parents. 

Le piratage est l'exemple de ce que l'expansion de la culture et de la technologie à créé, parce que personne n'avait prévu ça. Les CDs, les jeux vidéo, le cinéma, c'est tout tellement récent que les premier a avoir conquis le marché ont imposé des règle dépendant de leurs valeurs, et aujourd'hui au lieu de s'adapter à l'avancé technologique il continue d'essayer de garder un systeme obsolète qui n'avait jamais pris en compte une expansion aussi grande de la culture. Faut des millier de musique pour remplir un Ipod, ya des milliers de milliers de films. Le système était raisonnable dans un ère où il était peu nombreux, privilégié mais aujourd'hui où le monde entier fait de la musique et que tout le monde peut l'écouter. Comment se privée d'une culture pratiquement gratuite uniquement pour respecter des standard mis en place pour une totale différente situation ?

Je suis d'accord que le parti pirate en tant que figure politique ne devrais pas enfreindre les règles. Surtout pas avec autant d'enthousiasme. Toute la question est de savoir est-ce que tu dois défendre une cause parce que elles est juste pour des millions de personnes et essayer de changer les choses prenant le risque de ne pas défendre la bonne cause, plutôt que prié que un jour quelqu'un qui partage nos valeurs soit au pouvoir ? Quand tu agit et défend ce en quoi tu crois au moins tu ne renie pas tes valeurs alors quand en plus tu te bat pour une cause qui est "juste" pour autant de gens... 

La seule règle c'est de faire le maximum pour rendre le maximum de gens heureux. Et quand on regarde longuement le façonnement du système ont se pose réellement la question de si il est encore fait pour ça.

----------


## tenshu

> En Chine ça marche.


T'a tronqué la fin, c'est pour ça que j'ai ajouté :




> Réduire l'usage d'une pratique c'est en fait limiter toutes les  utilisations du réseau ou changer la nature du réseau tout entier.




---------- Post ajouté à 00h40 ----------




> Une question, comme ca: Tout le monde denonce la societé, tout le monde propose des solutions, c'est bien... Ca sert a quoi?A part pour le plaisir de la discussion et du debat?(je ne suis pas ironique)
> Parce que meme en admettant qu'on mette tout le monde daccord, ca ne debouchera sur aucun changement concret... Je me trompe peut etre.Mais je me posais la question.


Tu débats, tu te forge une opinion, tu votes.

----------


## Gahudahu

> En Chine ça marche.


Oui, ca marche sauf qu'il y'a des moyens de contourner les blocages. GMB, trouverais tu mon attitude reprehensible (sur le fond hein) si je venais fanfaronner ici que j'ai pourri le Great Firewall Chinois et reussi a acceder a Youtube ou Dailymotion (pour ne pas tomber dans des comparaisons abused avec la pedophilie et autres nazis)? 

Pourtant on se trouve dans le meme cadre, a savoir respecter la Loi locale.

Par ailleurs, en quoi la Loi ne devrait elle pas etre moquee lorsqu'elle est impuissante, inefficace? Elle est faite par des hommes, et est donc faillible; elle  ne doit a mon sens pas revetir un quelconque caractere "sacre". 

Quelque part, la Loi devrait dire merci a TPB, puisque celui-ci lui permet de detecter un gros dysfonctionnement, par son attitude rebelz   :B): 

Arretez moi si je me trompe, mais je retire de l'article de GMB que les hebergeurs successifs de TPB l'ont lache suite aux pressions des ayants-droits, non via une action legale ayant aboutie. A partir de la, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la demarche du parti politique pirate serait reprehensible moralement. Ca a meme un petit cote david contre goliath sympatoche.

----------


## Pronoein

> J'aime bien les R3B3lZ des pays riches qui parle de liberté baffouée [...].
> Sérieux, admettez le une bonne fois pour toute que vous piratez parce que ça vous arange, arrêtez les excuses bidons ...
> [...] A croire qu'une obligation repose sur ... la bonne volonté ? 
> [...]Là encore, toutes les excuses sont bonnes. Quand ça nous arrange 
> [...]Une interdiction c'est un absolu. 
> [...]Là thepiratebay se comporte comme un ado attardé


L'humain réagit grosso modo en tant qu'enfant, parent ou adulte. Tu sembles dire ici que la loi est une relation parent-enfant: une autorité décide pour toi, et tout état d'âme n'est qu'un enfantillage. L'intimidation est d'ailleurs une technique infantilisante.
D'autres dans ce forum parlent plutôt d'une relation adulte-adulte: chacun est libre, mûr et responsable de ses choix, a le droit de penser différemment, et la loi est un consensus plus qu'une imposition unilatérale.




> Tout le monde denonce la societé, tout le monde propose des solutions, c'est bien... Ca sert a quoi?


Se poser des questions permet d'avoir des choix à faire. Avoir des choix augmente ton indépendance et ta liberté de pensée. Des actions possibles sont le vote politique, le vote économique (à qui tu donnes ton argent), le vote social (acceptes-tu d'être traité de telle ou telle manière), le vote d'opinion (influences-tu les discussions par tes idées), une révolution, etc. Réfléchir te prépare à repérer et saisir les opportunités lorsqu'elles passent à ta portée, et s'exprimer force autrui à prendre en compte tes intérêts en opposant une résistance aux leurs. Deux exemples d'actions potentiellement significatives: le boycott et le DARD.

----------


## Wobak

Je trouve cette discussion fort intéressante, j'y posterai mon avis surement bientôt, mais là tout de suite :

Le prochain qui parle de nazis ou de pédophile, il prend des points, ça m'énerve à la longue de lire ça.

----------


## Tetram

Sauf que quand on parle de l'impuissance de la justice face à Internet, j'ai du mal à voir comment on peut ne pas penser à des réseaux de pervers... 'fin bon, c'est sûr, c'est plus sympa de parler de bisounours et des pseudo robins des bois :-(

----------


## SAYA

@HENSIN
Je partage tes trois postulats,  et personnellement c'est dans une telle société que je veux vivre. Je suis la première à "hurler" contre l'HADOPI (entre autre) si je prenais le risque de la contourner je me battrais pour me défendre (par exemple, non pose de mouchard). Mais je respecte la Loi et pour les politiques si je ne veux pas les cautionner (idées ou agissements) les urnes sont là pour que je m'exprime. 
C'est pour ça aussi qu'il ne me paraît pas ici possible de parler de la Chine - qui elle musèle ses internautes (mais c'est un tout autre débat).

@DJINN42



> Je pense surtout que l'existence du parti politique en question doit être la vraie interrogation. En tout cas, preuve en est que quelles que soient les motivations des politiques ils ont toujours la fâcheuse tendance à s'affranchir des lois.


C'est pour cette raison qu'il n'est pas possible de se "réjouir" de voir la Justice devenir la risée et de voir des représentants de citoyens "s'affranchir des lois".

@ Wobak : ::wub::

----------


## raspyrateur

Le droit est à la ramasse dans plus en plus de domaine (ou va l'etre), les politiques s'occupent des questions éthiques 10 ans trop tard...

Si le but de la news c'est d'attirer l'attention sur "ho, regardez nos belles institution que les méchants barbares veulent violer"...

----------


## Asphyxia

> Donc pour eux, ils ne font rien d'illégal (au même titre que soulseek ou emule), ils ne peuvent pas être considérés comme coupables étant donnés qu'ils ne sont pas responsables  de l'utilisation que les gens en font.
> C'est un peu le même débat d'ailleurs que les marchands d'armes: quelqu'un qui vends un flingue était-il coupable de l'utilisation que les gens vont en faire?





> Ben pour le flingue oui bien sur. C'est la raison pour laquelle les armes à feu ne sont pas en vente libre en France....


Justement, tu soulèves un point important à mon humble avis d'anti-spécialiste: c'est interdit *en france*. Mais y'a plein d'autres pays (USA et co) où les règles ne sont pas les mêmes. Et encore même en france, même si les armes ne sont pas en vente libre, on peu positionner le débat au niveau des armuriers pour la chasse etc...

Le problème d'internet en règle général, c'est aussi qu'il n'existe pas de lois internationales, et chaque gouvernement y va de sa petite loi dans son coin. Et pour le coup, pas non plus de tribunal international pour juger et faire appliquer une sanction dans le cas de TPB. 

Dans un cas de figure comme ça, on se demande don quel intérêt de juger TPB. Par contre, ça se finira comme pour beaucoup d'autre sujet: au lieu de sanctionner le "dealer" ou le "mac", on finira à sanctionner l'utilisateur pour la simple et bonne raison que lui ne peut pas changer de pays (et donc de législation) aussi facilement. Et que donc pour lui, il existe une lois nationale le concernant.

Voilà, si j'ai dit des conneries n'hésitez pas à les soulever, comme je l'ai déjà dit je suis un anti-spécialiste en lois et co...

----------


## SAYA

[


> Et encore même en france, même si les armes ne sont pas en vente libre, on peu positionner le débat au niveau des armuriers pour la chasse etc...


Mais il faut reconnaître que contrairement à certains pays (notamment ceux que tu cites) en France l'achat et le port d'armes sont règlementés -hélas tu n'empêcheras pas celui qui le souhaite de s'en procurer "sous le manteau" : mais la loi existe et si tu la transgresses il y a sanction.




> Le problème d'internet en règle général, c'est aussi qu'il n'existe pas de lois internationales, et chaque gouvernement y va de sa petite loi dans son coin. Et pour le coup, pas non plus de tribunal international pour juger et faire appliquer une sanction dans le cas de TPB.


Il faut donner le temps à l'Europe de légiférer et de faire en sorte d'harmoniser les "petites lois dans son coin". Et ce n'est certainement pas en se moquant impunément de la Justice qu'on y parviendra.




> Dans un cas de figure comme ça, on se demande don quel intérêt de juger TPB. Par contre, ça se finira comme pour beaucoup d'autre sujet: au lieu de sanctionner le "dealer" ou le "mac", on finira à sanctionner l'utilisateur pour la simple et bonne raison que lui ne peut pas changer de pays (et donc de législation) aussi facilement. Et que donc pour lui, il existe une lois nationale le concernant.


Et c'est pour çà que je m'insurge contre le mouchard de l'Hadopi !




> Voilà, si j'ai dit des conneries n'hésitez pas à les soulever, comme je l'ai déjà dit je suis un anti-spécialiste en lois et co.


 Pourquoi en dirais-tu c'est ton avis et tu le défends, c'est _démocratique_

----------


## Koda

Wahou j'ai lu un peu les commentaires, des gens crois réellement que une interdiction et une obligation peu importe les état d'âme ? Ca voudrais dire que l'Homme est dirigé parce une conscience complètement libéré de sentiment et de valeurs. A peine 20% de notre cerveau sont la conscience. Les émotions, les valeurs toussa sont dans les 80 autre % que personne ne contrôle consciemment. Est-ce que tu peux réellement blamé des gens parce que il ont des sentiments diffèrent des tiens ? 

La sociopathie est le meilleur exemple. A cause d'un trauma pendant l'enfance, le sociopathe ressent le besoin pathologique de tuer. Il sait que c'est "interdit" il sait que il y a des conséquences mais c'est un besoin pathologique, si il ne tue , il ne peux pas vivre, et il se suicide. Et le sociopathe ne choisit pas se besoin, il choisit pas de ressentir ça. Après je comprend la nécessite de vouloir protégé sa famille, sa société ...etc Mais tu ne peux condamner coupable les gens juste parce que il n'ont pas les valeurs, émotions, éducations. 

La criminalité en elle mêmes c'est le même problèmes. Personne ne nait et choisit consciemment de devenir criminels, c'est toujours un série d'evenement, une éducation particulière, des forts traumatismes...etc

Mais c'est gens ne sont pas ne nécessairement méchant ou mauvais, le système n'est pas adapter pour eux c'est tout. Mais comme le système ne se base pas sur ce que la nature humaine est mais sur ce que les gens qui ont eu le pouvoir souhaiter quel soit, ont fait des système utopique ou la justice n'est pas une justice des hommes, elle est une justice manichéenne basé sur des valeurs et tradition d'une autre époque.
L'un des meilleurs exemple c'est l'alcool.

Et puis une société se doit d'avoir le moins de règle possible pour assuré le maximum de liberté. Chaque règle ne doit pas possédé une raison uniquement logique et rationnel, elle devrais possédé une raison par rapport la réel nature humaine et pas une idée par rapport a nos valeurs de se que l'on aimerai qu'elles soit. Parce là le système c'est quoi sa solution ? Tout les gens qui ne partage pas les valeurs donné au système finissent dans des cages. Ne peut on pas essayer de soigner ses gens, leur trouver un moyen d'intégré le système sans les moulé sur nos valeurs ? 

La plus grande force de l'humanité se sont nos différence, et chaque société essaye de nous moulé sur les même valeurs. Alors oui je trouve une hérésie de condamné des "drogué" et les mettre dans des cages alors que c'est un appel à l'aide. J'ai du mal à comprendre comment mettre des addict dans des cages, parce que ils ont vécu des chose tellement horrible qu'ils se doivent de compenser pour continuer à vivre. On aggrave le problème, la prison c'est plus de trauma, plus de trauma c'est plus de peur, plus de peur plus de violence...Etc 

Au fond le pecor moyen même celui qui finit dans la drogue veut être heureux. On condamne l'homme parce qu'il est humain. Justement parce qu'il est seulement humain. Et on vis dans une société où l'homme doit être beaucoup plus que juste humain.

----------


## Youri_Margarine

> blabla


Wahou. Elle a l'air vachement bonne. Fais gaffe à l' OD quand même  ::O: 


EDIT: waou, j'ai presque réussi à comprendre ce que tu voulais dire. Désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Manu

@Koda

Euh, c'est un petit peu risqué ton raisonnement là tout de même. 
Surtout le principe du "c'est pas ma faute j'ai eu une enfance malheureuse". Ca peut être vrai, mais c'est très facilement utilisé comme une bête excuse. Et est-ce que le libre arbitre de l'homme ne lui permet pas justement de prendre la décision de se soigner plutot que d'enfreindre les règles établies direct ?
Encore faut-il vouloir se soigner, ça marche pas à tous les coups et faut être conscient du problème. 

Ok ok, les soins sont pas toujours à portée de main non plus hein, mais y'a quelques raccourcis et mélanges dans ton message qui me chagrinent un peu. 

Je crois que ce qui coince le plus c'est "Personne ne naît et ne choisit consciemment de devenir criminel". Tu ne nais pas criminel effectivement mais de là à dire que personne ne le choisit consciemment ? 
A ce compte là on fonctionne tous comme des bactéries alors, on réagit à notre environnement, c'est tout. Sauf qu'au lieu de le faire "génétiquement" on le fait mentalement parce qu'on se reproduit pas assez vite.  ::ninja:: 



Allez, je reviens un peu plus vers le sujet d'origine tout de même. 
Je crois que l'attitude de TPB me fait l'effet d'un adolescent qui ricane parce qu'il prendra pas sa paire de claques. 
Je crois que je suis un peu triste aussi, comme Jaragorn, parce que ça fait un bon moment que je vois bien qu'il y a des tas d'autres domaines où la justice a du mal à faire son travail, souvent par manque de moyens (c'est dans les abus de bien sociaux aussi tiens, mais dans un aéroport). 

Au final je crois que ce qui me ferait plaisir c'est que la justice puisse faire son boulot déjà, y compris en amont au niveau des enquêtes (puisque dans mon exemple personnel les gens échappent au problème via un défaut du système d'inspection du travail et de la brigade financière au niveau de la branche aéronautique). 

J'ajouterai avec une pointe de mauvaise foi, "si la justice était moins impuissante IRL ce serait déjà pas mal" (là je suis dans le pseudo comique, ne frappez pas sur cette phrase s'il vous plaît [blague][/blague] toussa, je sais qu'en texte c'est pas évident)

Quant au parti politique qui héberge le site "illégal" (je mets les guillemets puisque j'ai bien compris que ce point était encore débattu chaudement, la faute à l'histoire Hadopi récente), je trouve pas ça "bien", mais là encore, je suis un peu amer en la matière et je trouve ça à peu près du même tonneau que les détournements de fonds (ni plus, ni moins). 

Je vous laisse décortiquer les bouts de phrases qui vous plaisent pas hors contexte, j'attends la réponse de GMB.  ::P: 


Ah j'avais oublié une question à tous ceux qui sont partis sur le raisonnement "c'est la faute à la société de consommation si télécharger est devenu un besoin vital" et de citer les affiches de pub envahissantes. 
Bien, bien. Mais alors pourquoi vous volez pas les voitures ou les vêtements ? Surtout les fringues tiens. La mode change tous les ans, c'est cher si tu veux prendre des trucs à la mode, pourquoi ne pas les prendre directement en magasin ? Parce que c'est plus risqué ? Plus de chance de se faire prendre ? Mais alors pourquoi critiquer les tentatives des ayant-droits de rapprocher les chances de se faire prendre pour un téléchargement de celles d'un magasin de fringues (oui là je fais un raccourci un peu exagéré je le reconnais, mais le principe se tient) ?
Même s'ils ont eu et ont encore une politique commerciale désastreuse pourquoi recourir au téléchargement ? 
Revenons sur les fringues. A peu près tout le monde sait où ils sont fabriqués, c'est même marqué dessus. Et on a une idée assez précise du salaire moyen dans le pays concerné, alors pourquoi respecter les règles pour les fringues et pas pour les oeuvres de l'esprit dématérialisées ? 
Parce qu'on peut (ou pouvait ou pensait pouvoir) se cacher derrière son écran pardi, mais ça pour le faire admettre, c'est pas évident.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Sauf que quand on parle de l'impuissance de la justice face à Internet, j'ai du mal à voir comment on peut ne pas penser à des réseaux de pervers... 'fin bon, c'est sûr, c'est plus sympa de parler de bisounours et des pseudo robins des bois :-(


"Penser c'est déjà désobéir."

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Wééé, j'ai tout lu ! 

Pas mal d'avis intéressant - je ne sais comment GMB va nous synthétiser tout cela, mais ça va être un moment d'anthologie.

Pour ma part, j'avais pensé partir en délire sur le fait que la loi est au service des gens qui peuvent se l'offrir (au sens être apte à promouvoir dans l'organe administratif le bien fondé de leur valeur - cfr les lois sur la propriété intellectuelle passée pour faire plaisir au société propriétaire de droit d'auteur et non pas aux artistes, non bénéficiaire de ces changements). Mais en y réfléchissant plus avant, je me dise que ça n'aurait pas sa place dans ce débat. C'est peut-être un élément qui provoque ce genre de réaction, mais la question ici n'est pas là - je pense que c'est plutôt sur la question de l'efficacité de la justice face à un nouveau paradigme que la question se pose.

Le changement brutal des modes de communication et de culture n'est clairement pas encore digéré. Je ne sais pas s'il peut l'être par nos états contemporain, leur modèle ne joue pas dans la même court, tout simplement - ils ne sont jamais globaux, contrairement au net. On peut voir tout les jours que même des séparations (frontières) telle que les firewall ne sont pas efficace (en ce compris en Chine). De plus il n'y a pas d'autorité possible de par l'architecture du réseaux - qui à été prévus pour justement pouvoir se passer de celle-ci, garantissant ainsi sa résilience, mais ouvrant ainsi cette boite de Pandore. Ce ne sont que deux éléments parmi d'autre, j'en ai bien conscience, mais ça permet déjà de saisir que nous en somme à deux niveaux totalement différent. Je crois que beaucoup l'ont souligné : nous ne pouvons pas gérer le net comme nous gérons un territoire physique. 

Peut-être même est-il impossible de le gérer. 

Est-ce problématique ? Oui et non. Oui parce que ça permet l'accès à des éléments qui sont potentiellement Mal (je définis le Mal comme étant contraire a ce qui l'ordre d'une société - c'est donc fluctuant d'une personne à l'autre et purement subjectif, à moins qu'il n'existe un absolu, question non résolue pour ma part). Je pense que nous serons cependant d'accord pour dire que dans le Mal tout ce qui porte atteinte à l'autre - pédophilie, meurtre, exploitation des avoirs d'une personne...
Ce n'est pas problématique par contre dans le fait que l'esprit peut/doit être libre. Tant que son action n'est pas une atteinte physique ou morale envers autrui, libre à lui d'imaginer ce qu'il veut, et j'ai parfois l'impression que le net peut être cet espace pour exprimer cela. Alors oui il y a des tas de choses négative (déjà citée précédemment), mais tout autant d'autre positive (l'expression de la rébellion en Iran par exemple, les fuites hors Chine de "nouvelles"...)

L'absence de pouvoir de la justice est donc une arme à double tranchant ici. Elle permet le meilleurs comme le pire. Ceci étant, des cas physique ou la loi n'arrive pas à être appliquée sont multiple aussi - et cela à largement été dit ici avec exemple à l'appui. 

Reste la problématique d'un groupe politique qui s'en enorgueillit. En dehors du côté enfantin, voire adolescent de TPB, est-ce vraiment un mal ? C'est aussi un moyen de démontrer par la pratique ces convictions, et ne pas juste en rester à un débat d'idée qui risque de rester stérile tant que la démonstration n'est pas faites de ce changement. Je ne dis pas que c'est l'objectif du parti pirate - je n'ai aucune de leur revendication - mais c'est en tout cas une possibilité. La loi n'est pas infaillible - le souligner n'est pas négatif, pour autant qu'on propose des solutions alternative. Ici la légalisation d'un comportement, mais d'autre parti pourrait proposer d'éventuelles solutions différentes, ce n'est pas interdit, avec le même constat.

----------


## zwzsg

> nainpoléon


C'est très mal placé comme comparaison, Napoléon a beaucoup fait pour le droit français.





> Pour TPB, on peut considérer que la sympathie générale leur donne ce pouvoir, mais quid d'une organisation genre scientologie


Très simple: La scientologie fait changer la loi en sa faveur. (sources)

----------


## Hoyan

Pour moi TPB n'a rien d'illégal car il n'héberge pas de fichiers contrefaits.

Ok il promeut l'acquisition alternative, mais en réalité il ne fait que mettre les gens devant leur responsabilité : pirater ou pas. 

Télécharger une copie d'un produit que l'on possède ou que l'on va peut être posséder c'est donner le pouvoir au consommateur. 
Vous avez dejà vu un 'satisfait ou remboursé' pour un jeu vidéo ou un DVD vous ?

Car oui je telecharge toujours un jeu 'gratuitement' pour voir s'il vaut coup que je l'achete. C'est la revanche du consommateur honnête, critique et désireux de ne pas se faire entuber.

Et désolé messieurs les journalistes, mais depuis + de 25 ans que je joue à des jeux vidéos et 20 ans où j'en lit les tests, je me dis que rien ne vaut l'idée que l'on se fait par soi même.

----------


## Batou_

Je rejoins l'avis de Hoyan sur la relative illégalité de ThePirateBay.

D'une, le site n'héberge aucuns fichiers contrefaits. De deux, les magnet links et la techno DHT rendent totalement inutile les fichiers .torrent (qui je pense disparaitront prochainement de l'indexation du moteur)

Finalement, ThePirateBay n'est qu'un outil. Mais il est devenu rapidement un outil politique de résistance face à l'industrie culturelle, aux lois liberticides et à la censure de certains Etats. Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on a vu de nombreux projets voir le jour comme Baywords (blog libre), IPREDator (VPN), Flattr (rémunération des artistes) et j'en passe.

De ce fait, j'ai des doutes sur cette notion d'illégalité. Google fait le même boulot que ThePirateBay mais on lui dit rien car il supprime des vidéos Youtube, censure les résultats de son moteur...Ce qui pose problème concernant ThePirateBay est plus son caractère politique. Il est rentré en résistance contre les majors que la plupart des gens conchie. D'ailleurs, qui, excepté TPB, est capable dans le monde de s'opposer aux majors ouvertement sans risquer le rouleau compresseur de la RIAA ?

Cette forme de résistance, comme le fait différemment WikiLeaks, donne simplement un grand bol d'air à cette démocratie, qui en a bien besoin...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Hoyan : j'aime beaucoup ton avis. Il redonne le pouvoir non pas à l'homme politique, mais à l'homme de la rue - être face à sa responsabilité. Personnellement, j'aime cette attitude (en tant qu'artiste), parce qu'elle permet de faire avancer le débat, plus avant qu'une simple question économique (et pourtant, je préfère bien sur gagner des tonnes d'argents sur votre dos, mais si ça ne signifie rien d'autre qu'un abus, très franchement, bof)

Pour donner un exemple : mes fichiers, audio ET (surtout) visuel sont hébergé sur divers service. Je suis content de pouvoir me créer une certaine notoriété, même si non fiscalement intéressante parce qu'a terme je peux obtenir des pistes financièrement intéressante. Que ce soit un concert ou la vente de l'original (j'ai la chance plastiquement de pouvoir vendre mes dessins, inimprimable), j'ai l'impression de pouvoir établir un contact avec mon public.  A terme que cela consiste à vendre aux end users (vous) ou à des utilisateurs dérivés (des groupes qui veulent créer leur image), pour moi ça n'a aucune importance.
J'avoue quand même que mon statut de plasticien me donne une place à part, parce que les originaux physique ont une valeur. En musique ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas... pour diverse raison (la reproduction en étant une)

----------


## phsept

> J'aime bien les R3B3lZ des pays riches qui parle de liberté baffouée (faut voir le nombre de rafles et de bavures depuis que HADOPI a été votée !!!), continuez, je me marre !
> 
> 
> 
> @GMB franchement c'est beaucoup plus agréable à lire quand tu pars pas dans tous les sens !
> 
> 
> @Pronoein je tue quelqu'un, je fais appel, donc tuer n'est pas encore illégal, CQFD ... 
> 
> ...


Rapide, clair, incisif, j'aime bien  ::):  Par contre, je crains ne pas pouvoir faire si court.

Bref, c'est bien la première fois que je trouve les commentaires sur les articles de la rubrique Jurigeek beaucoup plus intéressant que l'article en lui-même. Déjà, l'article, quand je l'ai lu, m'a donné tout de suite une impression de malaise (est-ce qu'il lance un troll ? C'est un test ou quoi ? Quand ça a la couleur et l'odeur du troll...).

Donc le plus intéressant pour moi c'était le 4e commentaire. 

1/ Il expose un argument choc : la désobéissance civile. En fait il existe des mécanismes juridiques inspirés de la désobéissance civile, ce qui est alors un paradoxe logique : est-ce que ça reste de la désobéissance si c'est autorisé ?  Sur l'argument, je suis pas d'accord, mais il a l'intérêt d'être raisonnable et raisonné.

2/ ensuite, il prend en exemple un point Goldwin. Alors, là, ça pose une autre question de science de la communication : un point Godwin autoproclamé et ironique cesse t-il d'être un point Godwin ? Comme l'a suite le montre, j'aurais tendance à dire que non, hélas... La référence aux Nazis, qui donne de la force à première vue, au principe de désobéissance civile, en réalité... Si on y réfléchit bien... Ca le détruit complètement ! 

Explications :
Que fait un utilisateur moyen avec TPB en un an ?

- il télécharge une saison de sa série préférée (ex. : lost). En VOD sur la télé chaque épisode couterait 2e. cout total : 30 euros.

- il télécharge les 4 grands blockbuster/patates qu'il ne voudrait pas aller voir au cinéma mais qu'il aurait quand même bien loué. cout total (location d'un DVD = 2.5 euros ) : 9 euros

- il télécharge le dernier CD de lady gaga, qu'il ne va jamais écouter en entier, mais bon, tout le monde l'a sur son ordi, y'a pas de raison. Cout total : 15 euros.

- il télécharge "pour essayer" 3 grandes sorties de l'année qui n'ont pas de mode multijoueur passionnant (car là il l'achèterait). Genre : Ass Creed 2, nap TW, civ V. 30 euros le jeu. Cout total : 90 euros

- il télécharge bien sûr office 2010, qui n'apporte rien, mais bon, c'est le plaisir de l'update et de se sentir "à la page". Cout total : 90 euros.

Résultat : 234 euros/ an, soit 19 euros par mois.

En reprenant avec d'autres termes les idées de ce commentaire et sous forme de question : est-ce que le fait de refuser de payer 19 euros par mois à des gens qui travaillent pour créer des objets de divertissement (je n'ose pas parler de culture en fait) s'apparente t-il à cacher des juifs dans son grenier ? Inversement alors, payer ces 19 euros c'est devenir collaborateur ? Et les sociétés de jeu vidéo, les magasins de location de DVD, les chaines de télé qui font de la VOD, microsoft (bon là j'ai un avis plus réservé  ::):   ), sont-ils par extension des nazis ?

CONCLUSION 

Le fait même d'utiliser le point Godwin montre que toute la théorie sur la désobéissance civile ne tient pas la route en fin de compte... (De manière générale, parler du nazisme et le comparer à un problème contemporain, ça n'a jamais fait avancer un débat, c'est le principe même du point Godwin et c'est soit très cynique soit incroyablement idiot de le citer en l'utilisant en même temps).

----------


## Lapinaute

Si vous n'aimez pas les pirates, lachez vos com' sur le skyblog du gouvernement. XD 
_http://www.skyrock.com/waka/_

Web 2.0 ouais gros bien tavu !  ::P: 
: pareban :

----------


## Phoelox

Une question en passant: en quoi exactement parler de nazi tue un argument?Parce que des qu'on se met a denoncer un peu trop fort, vlan, couché.

Imaginons que nos dirigeants petent un cable, et envoient toutes leur troupes en irak et en afghanistan "assurer la paix" et massacrent des milliers de civils musulmans, officiellement parce que ce sont de dangereux terroristes, en realité pour le petrole, avant d' "installer un nouveau gouvernement democratique en soutenant ledit gouvernement", en realité prendre le controle du pays et le soummetre a ses idées!

Cas totalement absurde et extremement exageré, j'en conviens.(Si on se dit que dans la realité nos dirigeants sont honnetes et que tout se passe comme on nous le dit)
N'empeche que chez les nazis ca a commencé comme ca.

Je ne parlerai meme pas de la censure, chaque fois qu'on essayait de contredire hadopi, on se prenait un godwin, et c'etait foutu.

----------


## HereZy

A ton questionnement sur un parti politique encourageant une activité illégale et l'abritant je dirai que ce n'est pas une grande nouvelle.

A la grande époque des radios pirates, le parti socialiste avait sa propre antenne complètement illégale qui diffusait depuis les locaux du parti. Et Radio Coeur d'Acier en Lorraine émettait depuis la Mairie.

Ces deux stations étaient presque intouchables car contrôlées par l'opposition au pouvoir et qu'une descente de flics dans les locaux du PS aurait été mal vu (mais ils l'ont quand même fait)

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

1 - Pourquoi (à mon humble avis) TPB se moque de la justice.
Ce n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une opération de com'. Bien sûr ils ne vendent rien, mais à notre époque, tout le monde veut être populaire et "briller" aux yeux d'un certain public. Leur public, composé, en partie, de R3B3LZ est probablement sensible à ce type de communication. Ceci explique cela. ::rolleyes:: 

2 - Est ce grave docteur ?
Oui et non. Tout d'abord, ce n'est pas le premier cas de personnes bafouant la justice et s'en sortant blancs comme neige. Dans le cas présent, TPB en rajoute en terme d'arrogance... Mais je pense que d'autres personnalités (publiques ou non), si elle le font de manière plus "subtile", se moquent aussi ouvertement de la justice et se vantent de leur immunité de fait. On n'assiste pas à un cas isolé ou une "première" liée à Internet et une soi-disant incapacité de la justice à suivre le mouvement, mais plus à une tendance généralisée. Il suffit de regarder d'autres types de délinquance comme les crimes en cols blancs, trafics d'influence etc.

3 - Pirate Bay se tire une balle dans le pied.
En changeant de posture avant même que l'appel n'ait été prononcé, TPB sera obligé à l'avenir de trouver une autre posture défensive en cour. Mais on leur fait confiance (tout en faisant confiance à la justice dans son incapacité de plus en plus flagrante à étudier la personnalité des prévenus dans l'élaboration de faisceaux de preuves menant à une condamnation ou une relaxe).

4 - Doublement...
Certains ont écrit que TPB a raison de faire ce qu'ils font parce que finalement la justice est stupide de condamner sans être capable d'appliquer la sanction. Ça reviens à dire que la seule force de la justice est l'éventuelle condamnation. Corollaire : quelqu'un d'autre à écrit ici qu'il préférait suivre ses propres règles que celles de la justice. En somme, on pourrait résumer en disant que la justice n'est plus qu'une sorte d'empêcheuse de tourner en rond et que finalement, hors de sa fonction de protection des individus par la menace d'une peine elle n'a aucun rôle. Socrate se retourne certainement dans sa tombe. Certes on ne peut pas donner tord à ce genre de raisonnement tant le droit est utilisé à tord et à travers par nos décideurs (et par conséquent par la population elle même) : loi HADOPI, loi sur le voile, etc... Bref, la justice prend de plus en plus l'image d'une institution chargée de policer la société plus que la protéger et de la servir. ::|: 

Pour résumer : ce que fait TPB n'est pas grave en tant que tel, juste un reflet de la tendance majoritaire actuelle du "pas vu pas pris", avec la dose d'arrogance qui va bien au gens auxquels il manque une éducation classique.  :B): 

Par contre, à terme, oui c'est grave... Parce que l'affaiblissement de l'autorité judiciaire n'a jamais eu le moindre précédent historique favorable à la majorité (non, on ne va pas vers une jolie révolution au pays des comtes défaits, plus vers un renforcement de la loi du plus fort).

Merci pour cet article GMB !

----------


## Mastah

Faire des lois qui agiraient sur l'"environement internet" n'est simplement pas possible. La raison ?
Une lois s'applique à un pays (en grande majorité). Hors internet c'est le monde, comment donc faire une série de lois mondiale qui contenteraient à la fois le peuple mondiale et les intérêt généraux (protection des biens et personnes) ?
C'est simplement impossible. Le libéralisme nous fait courir vers la globalisation, internet est la globalisation, que le libéralisme en tire les conclusions.

----------


## Ashran

Moi je me pose surtout une grosse question relative a cette phrase de notre juriste adoré:




> simplement, je dis que, dans une société démocratique, il y existe des  lois et que ces lois s'appliquent et que si on veut les modifier, il y a  des canaux politiques pour cela


Quels sont ces canaux, quand tout les niveaux de pouvoirs sont cadenassés comme a l'heure actuelle. Qui dans la population a été vraiment pour cet hadopi complètement ridicule. Quels sont les moyens, pour moi, simple citoyen de proposer une loi et d'espérer qu'elle soit perçue comme autre chose qu'un gros canular? 

La seule solution que je connaisse, c'est espérer que les prochaines élections mettent en place un nouveau courant plus favorable a mes idées personnelle et qui fera vraiment ce qu'il a promis. En France, je ne vois aucun parti ayant la solution (que je n'ai pas non plus, hein, même si je suis assez partisan d'une licence globale, tout comme il est légal d'enregistrer une émission de télévision ou de radio.)

Des vagues souvenirs que j'ai de mes cours de droit, il m'a toujours semblé que la loi était censée refléter les usages normaux et coutumier dans la société, dument constatés et encouragés. Le "piratage" est devenus un usage plus que coutumier pour une part énorme de la population mondiale. Plutot que d'essayer de trouver des moyens pour maintenir un vieux modèle économique obsolète,  il serait bien temps de chercher de nouvelles voies pour la renumération des ayants droit. Cela n'est pas en criminalisant une partie très large de la population que l'on va faire avancer les choses...

----------


## Gahudahu

> Faire des lois qui agiraient sur l'"environement internet" n'est simplement pas possible. La raison ?
> Une lois s'applique à un pays (en grande majorité). Hors internet c'est le monde, comment donc faire une série de lois mondiale qui contenteraient à la fois le peuple mondiale et les intérêt généraux (protection des biens et personnes) ?
> C'est simplement impossible. Le libéralisme nous fait courir vers la globalisation, internet est la globalisation, que le libéralisme en tire les conclusions.


Mmmh, pas d'accord Mastah, il existe des organismes qui regule les echanges entre nations. Regarde l'OMC par exemple. N'importe quel pays souhaitant faire du business a grande echelle doit y etre inscrit, et s'engage a se conformer a corpus de regles (c'est bien comme ca qu'on dit, les juristes?  :B): ), et par la meme occasion reconnait l'autorite de l'OMC en en la matiere (donc le pays souverain abandonne une partie de ses prerogatives). 

Combien de temps avant qu'on y arrive pour Internet, et la circulation des donnees? Parce que c'est quand meme un des vecteurs d'economie les plus appeles a croitre dans les decennies qui viennent, et y'a deja quelques brouzillions en jeu.

Par contre on trouvera sans doute toujours quelques "paradis digitaux" (les iles cyber-caymans) permettant quelques entourloupes.

Enfin, ca ne choque personne que les ayants-droits arrivent a faire peur aux hebergeurs successifs de TPB sur la seule base de menace; jusqu'a preuve du contraire, TPB est en appel, donc pas condamne?

----------


## Pronoein

R3B3LZ, bisounours, robins des bois... Ca revient constamment comme des  phrases toutes faites, aussi sûr qu'un point Godwin, dès qu'on parle d'anticonformisme. C'est lourd.
Si au moins il y avait des arguments ou du contenu derrière ce mépris.




> En somme, on pourrait résumer en disant que la justice n'est plus qu'une sorte d'empêcheuse de tourner en rond et que finalement, hors de sa fonction de protection des individus par la menace d'une peine elle n'a aucun rôle. Socrate se retourne certainement dans sa tombe.


C'est ironique que tu penses cela. Socrate était un vagabond anticonformiste qui dérangeait les nobles - qui faisaient les lois par la force - en corrompant leur jeunesse. Son idée de la justice était à l'opposé de la justice qu'exerçaient les politiques de son temps. S'il se retourne dans sa tombe, c'est peut être pour mieux applaudir TPB.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> C'est ironique que tu penses cela. Socrate était un vagabond anticonformiste qui dérangeait les nobles - qui faisaient les lois par la force - en corrompant leur jeunesse. Son idée de la justice était à l'opposé de la justice qu'exerçaient les politiques de son temps. S'il se retourne dans sa tombe, c'est peut être pour mieux applaudir TPB.


Donner de la voix à son avantage à un mort c'est pour le moins spécieux !

Même si tu as raison : les lois sont faites par ceux qui peuvent les influencer à leur bénéfice. Je rappelle encore la mise en place des lois inique sur le droit d'auteur actuelle (et je dis ça en tant qu'artiste - qui tente d'en vivre)

----------


## Draak

En france on est le pays ou la fraude est un sport national... on m'a toujours dit "ce qui est interdit, c'est de se faire prendre!". A partir de la... On comprend que la justice ne peux pas faire grand chose et ce quelque soit le domaine.

Si ils etaient capable de maintenir les lois a jours, les femmes auraient peut etre le droit de porter un pantalon de maniere legale. C'est certe con, mais ceux qui font la justice le font rarement pour le peuple mais plutot pour servirs leurs interet a plus ou moins grande echelle. "On va baisser les impots!" ah ok.. c'est chouette... mais moi j'en paie pas, je gagne pas assez, ah mais en contrepartie on va taxer plus tout un tas de produit, ok... donc je donnerais moins de cet argent que je donne pas, pour en contre partie voir le prix de la vie augmenter.

Peut etre que certains pensent que ça n'a rien a voir... mais si ça pirate, c'est bien parceque les gens peuvent pas payer 20€ pour un album qui vient de sortir.

Pour faire evoluer les choses il faut que certains mettent des coups de pieds dans la fourmiliere et ce au grand jour, quit a se sacrifier pour la communauté, et soyons clair, c'est un peu ce qu'ils risquent. Alors moi j'applaudi.

----------


## SAYA

> Si ils étaient capable de maintenir les lois a jours, les femmes auraient peut être le droit de porter un pantalon de manière légale.


Pardon pour le HS (quoique je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit HS -on parle de loi tout de même-) : je vois là un parallèle à une autre loi qui, elle, vient d'être votée... à la différence qu'en France, même si une loi n'est pas "maintenue à jour" la pratique habituelle rend le port du pantalon non hors la loi - il doit rester rare qu'une femme soit "obligée" par son homme de ne pas porter le pantalon.... euh ! Je pars sur la pointe des pieds. Mais ça ne pouvait pas rester un non dit pour moi. ::P:

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Les états et les compagnies des majors luttent contre le téléchargement illégal. Mais en rejoignant le projet d'hadopi, le problème dans cette lutte le moyen de diffusion de l'information c'est internet. L'outil de diffusion est inattaquable.

Placez une grosse pierre au milieu d'un ruisseau et l'eau la contournera.

Le seul pays qui s'en donnent les moyens pour réussir par ce biais, c'est la chine puisqu'ils ont pas trop de problèmes avec les systèmes liberticides.

La carte musique jeunes était une bonne idée mais la encore, tout ces projets sont confrontés à la liberté écrasante du net => c'est mieux ailleurs et gratuit.

Après le bien ou le mal... Ça a une signification culturelle en Occident mais c'est totalement subjectif. C'est autant des guignols chez TPB que chez les Majors. TPB luttent illégalement pour la prise en compte de la liberté d'internet dans un modèle économique 
Et les états, les majors, s'entêtent à conserver un modèle économique qui est inadapté à l'évolution du marché et de la société.

Ces personnes n'étant pas bêtes, elles feraient mieux de trouver une solution commune (la somme des intérêts individuels faisant l'intérêt collectif). 

Et les majors devraient commencer à se rendre compte que la baisse de leur CA ne vient pas du téléchargement internet illégal mais du téléchargement internet en lui même. Leur clientèle s'est divisée en 2 groupes distincts et leur Business modèle reste sur l'ancienne base (faute d'investir ailleurs que dans des boys band et dans la star-ac). 

Tout les labels indépendants ou les EURL d'artistes sont quasiment introuvables en torrent ou en téléchargement libre. Ils vendent sur leurs sites ou en e-store et ont revu leurs chiffres de ventes et méthodes de marketing. "The revolution will not be televised"

----------


## Jeckhyl

A la lecture de l'article, j'ai juste une interrogation : quelles sont réellement les chances du parti pirate pour défendre, dans une bataille de tribunaux, les couleurs de TPB sur une affaire déjà jugée ? Un parti politique n'est pas au-dessus des lois. Ils montrent beaucoup leurs biceps, mais tiendront-ils sur la durée ? Car s'ils fonctionnent au bluff, TPB est mal. Si le parti pirate se fait débouter légalement et se dégonfle, TPB perd sa ligne de défense.

----------


## Laduesp

Un cas similaire pour contredire ce qui a été dit. Le conflit de la dite médecine traditionnelle avec les formes de médecine dites de bien-etre (anti vieillissement). Cette dernière est considérée comme du charlatanisme et donc interdite en France (du moins la plupart)
Ce faisant , les biens pensants de la medecine occidentale maintiennent la censure ( et par conséquent le monopole) sur les autres formes de médecines. Pourtant il ya 500 ans , eux aussi étaient considéré par les bien pensants de l'époque comme des charlatans....
Bref, certes il y a des abus et des problèmes mais qui n'en a pas ?
Ce n'est pas une raison pour interdire quelque chose de nouveau.
C'est le même principe qui s'applique a l'informatique et le fond de ma pensée est que je suis heureux de voir un parti politique prendre a son compte la défense d'une minorité contre la majoritée bien pensante mais non moins stupide.
C'est cela aussi le progrès.

----------


## Lapinaute

> faire des lois qui agiraient sur l'"environement internet" n'est simplement pas possible. La raison ?
> Une lois s'applique à un pays (en grande majorité). Hors internet c'est le monde, comment donc faire une série de lois mondiale qui contenteraient à la fois le peuple mondiale et les intérêt généraux (protection des biens et personnes) ?
> C'est simplement impossible. Le libéralisme nous fait courir vers la globalisation, internet est la globalisation, que le libéralisme en tire les conclusions.


acta  ::|:

----------


## Phoelox

Mais pourquoi, pourquoi, POURQUOI controler un moyen de communication?
On ne controle ni la télé (non.) ni la radio (a part pour contrainte technique du genre "pas faire chier les militaires" ) ni le courrier, ni le telephone, ni ce que vous dites oralement dans la rue!

Qu'on empeche les reseaux pedophiles ok.Mais c'est pas en essayant d'intercepter qu'on y arrivera.C'est juste impossible.Faut frapper a la source.
Argument en carton donc.

Et le piratage...Le systeme actuel est juste depassé.Meme la chine toute puissante ne parvient pas a tout filtrer.Et elle a commencé a filtrer AVANT la popularisation d'internet.Mondialement, hadopi, les systemes DRM et anti-copie ont demontrés que les contres mesures etaient pretes avant meme que le systeme sois lancé.

L'idée d'une license globale est a creuser.Meme si il faut aussi regarder ailleurs.

----------


## Dithral

Il faut avouer que côté TPB, se moquer de la justice cadre tout à fait avec l'image qu'ils entretiennent. Ne serait ce que par leur nom. C'est sans surprise, et probablement apprécié par la majorité de leurs utilisateurs.

  Par contre, pour un parti politique ça me semble indéfendable. Mais ce n'est pas ce que je comprends de l'attitude du Parti politique pirate suédois qui semble être justement prêt à aller en justice pour défendre sa position. Une attitude qui correspond tout à fait aux actes de désobéissance civile qui peuvent être envisagés par un parti qui milite contre une loi qui lui semble injuste. Cela dit, en général, les militants qui sont prêts à risquer des poursuites pour leurs idées le font pour des sujets plus grave...

  Du coup, tout le monde me semble jouer son rôle.

----------


## [gik]

Moi si j’avais un truc a dire…  :tired:  genre j’en aurais quelque chose à foutre, ça donnerait:
La référence au *lolcats 4chan*esques (qui comme *The Pirate Bay*, subis des filtrages) et les termes "contrllings ours internets" montre bien qu'il ne s’agit pas de se soustraire à la loi mais de démontrer qu'on ne peut pas poser des scellés sur un site comme si c'était une boutique ayant pignon sur rue.

[blahblah]
La *copie illégale d'œuvres de l'esprit* à toujours existée (bien avant la téloche et la radio). Si les flics veulent faire cesser le *piratage* *pédonazi* ils n’ont qu’a se bouger les miches et leur passer les menottes. Hors *les Ayants Droits* (majuscules du respect, yenakizon mangés un procès pour moins que ça) font justice eux même et tentent d'atteindre à la *neutralité du nain ternet*…

CASSEZ PAS LE NAIN TERNET.  ::'(: 
Il n’y est pour rien c'est pas lui qui héberge la merde, lui il fait transiter.
B. Bayart dit: c'est comme demander à la poste d'ouvrir toute les lettres sous prétexte qu'on peut y envoyer de la *coke*. Moi j'irais plus loin, c'est comme donner les clefs de chez soi à un inconnu, *perquisitions* à volonté.

Les quelques zouaves qui parlent de droit à la *culture gratuite* m’ont fait rire. hoholololol
Si vous voulez de la culture, allez lire ce qui est tombé dans le *domaine publique*, parcourez wikipedia et les quelques blogs intéressants, c’est mieux que rien (et c’est même déjà pas mal). Mais bon je prêche pour ma paroisse… 

Pour résumé, *consommez* du *libre* ou du « *commerce équitable* » (j’parle des productions indépendantes) et vous collez pas devant les services trop centralisés avant que les FAIs commencent à investir des billes (ça commence un peu avec la VOD). Discours sur le* minitel 2.0* toussa.
Et fusillez les *jeunes*… les jeunes ça sert à rien, ça travaille pas. Ah et le *pauvres* aussi. 
[/blahblah]
Heil *Economie* (pour le pt godwin) et comme dirait un borg: Votre culture s’adaptera à nos besoins. Toute résistance sera futile.

(J’ai souligné des mots journalistiquement zssssensssssattttzionnnnelllls, comme ça c’est plus accrocheur)  :B):

----------


## kzoo

Qu'un partie politique se mêle de cette façon de ce qui doit être bien ou mal sur la toile, c'est tout ce qui ne fallait pas à mon avis.

A l'origine, si je ne m'abuse, internet était un lieu d'échange  et de partage. Puis on y a vu un moyen de faire encore et toujours plus d'argent.

Au début, arrêtez moi si je ne me trompe, ce qu'on pouvez trouver comme contenu pirate était souvent présenté comme une contestation des prix de ventes exorbitant, mais ça n'a rien fait...........

Ce qui est triste dans l'histoire c'est qu'au lieu de vouloir comprendre et intégré la mouvance d'internet, ils veulent la contrôler comme ils contrôlent déjà la télé, la radio, et limite ce qu'on bouffe.

Un artiste qui n'aime pas le piratage, c'est parce que les majors lui bouffe grave sur le chiffre, une major qui rale sur le pratage, c'est parce qu'au lieu de faire +30% de bénef en plus annuellement, elle n'est fait que +25% ou +20%

Des sites que je ne citerais pas ont, à mon sens, compris un peu plus ce qu'internet est avec le steaming "légal", on écoute ce qu'on veut, avec de la pub, ou on paye un abonnement. Perso j'y trouve mon compte.

Au lieu de vouloir nous créer des lois, ils feraient mieux de mettre en place des contenus. Au lieu de taxer des tickets restos, pourquoi ne pas taxer les connexions internet, genre tu paye 5€ de plus mais en contre partie tu as accès à un contenu vidéos et musical illimité et des plus large qui soit. Bizarrement, je pense que le piratage sera moins "virulent".

Après pour les jeux vidéos ou le cinéma, là, bah qu'on arrête de nous vendre des jeux à 60€ qu'on fini en 4h, ça c'est du vol, mais légal  ::P:  
Ou encore la place de cinéma, payer 7 à 8€ (oui dans ma région c'est ce prix là) pour aller au cinéma, ça coute un bras, et la 3D n'en parlons pas, 12€...


Bref !!!! 

Que TPB se cache derrière un partie politique qui prône la fin de la propriété privée, perso je suis contre, on va encore faire passer l'internaute lambda qui télécharge une fois dans sa vie pour un terroriste...

----------


## tenshu

Tient framablog a traduit un texte qui a 10 ans (putain 10).
Et toujours aussi percutant :  http://www.framablog.org/index.php/p...-is-law-lessig

Personellement je trouve la première partie brillante d'analyse, mais je suis en desacord sur la conclusion. Le marché est précisément l'essence de ce que nous combattons, c'est lui qui s'entend à toute les sphéres et dicte ce besoin de croiser le fer avec les peuples.

Mais bon l'auteur est etatsunien donc ça se comprend parfaitement.

----------


## Vevster

> une major qui rale sur le pratage, c'est parce qu'au lieu de faire +30% de bénef en plus annuellement, elle n'est fait que +25% ou +20%


Ou qu'elle perd de l'argent, pendant que des sites qui hébergent les produits qu'elle édite en gagnent....

----------


## tenshu

> Ou qu'elle perd de l'argent, pendant que des sites qui hébergent les produits qu'elle édite en gagnent....


Hum fake  ::rolleyes:: 
Ce que tu avances n'est prouvé par aucune étude. Limite j'ai envie d'ajouter au contraire.

----------


## Vevster

> Hum fake 
> Ce que tu avances n'est prouvé par aucune étude. Limite j'ai envie d'ajouter au contraire.


Pas besoin d'étude:

des éditeurs qui perdent de l'argent, il y en a (dans le JV par exemple).

Des sites torrent qui gagnent de l'argent, il y en a aussi, grâce à la pub. 

Pas fake du tout  ::rolleyes:: 

Je n'ai pas dit "les majors perdent de l'argent à cause du piratage", juste "perdent de l'argent", ceci pour contrer une affirmation sur "+20% de bénéfices" qui fait un peu systématique. 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Casse-c.. croûte

_ Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?_

Je pense que cet article est plutôt insignifiant, et que la réponse de l' auteur / administrateur au post n°4 (de NZL) n'est pas pertinente._ _ 

1- la détermination du caractère légal ou illégal du sujet de l' article est en cours d ' identification, justement. Elle n'est pas arrêtée. Certains disent "c'est pas illégal", d'autres disent "c'est illégal" ; et chacun fourbi ses armes et rameute ses clientèles.

Ce n' est pas parce que nos "élites" en cercles fermés ONT DIT QUE .. que ce qu' elles ont dit est légitime. Ca pourrait même être le contraire (en particulier, cf le déni de démocratie, référendum / constitution 2005, NON, contournement sous la forme "Lisbonne" par voie parmentaire), ce qu'elles ne s'emploient pourtant jamais à éclaircir.  (Je rappelle au passage qu'ils ne sont pas roi et que les sujets dont ils débattent ne sont pas domaines régaliens, donc que leur opinion ne vaut pas loi ; un état de fait que l'organisation actuelle de la loi leur permet pourtant d' imiter à la perfection).

2- L' exemple de NZL (post n°4) sur les jui fs est assez pertinent de ce point de vue : si "la loi" vous dit de monter sur le toit et de sauter, vous sautez, vous ??  Non, bien sûr ! Donc vous remettez la loi en question. Ou plutôt sa légitimité. 

Donc la bonne question est : si la loi vous dit de monter sur le toit et .. de pousser autrui dans le vide, vous le poussez, vous ? .. Hum. 

Et là, on voit qu' on n'est plus aussi "déterminé" dès lors que l' effet touche quelqu' un d'autre / un autre périmètre que soi-même, dès lors qu' on peut échapper aux conséquences, donc . Eh eh. Or, question,  est-il sain que l'égoïsme serve de guide au respect des lois ?!  ::|: 

3- La vraie nature de "la loi" est de valider et de formaliser des usages, des pratiques. Et non pas de les fabriquer et de les orienter (auquel cas ce n'est plus une loi mais une "autorité religieuse"). En termes plus simples :  dans le monde de la vraie loi et des gens, *la demande précède l' offre* (les biens à ranger existent ainsi que la demande d'ordre et on fabrique alors un coffre ou une étagère pour les ranger) ; or le système actuel fait tout le contraire : c'est l' offre qui voudrait bien fabriquer la demande, les usages ( : on a déjà le coffre et on va alors ramasser des trucs pour les mettre dedans et ainsi justifier son job).

-> La loi est au service de la _gens_, pas l' inverse ! 

-> Et il n'y a que les.. disons,  "forces de l'obéissance aux ordres" qui sont au service de la loi sous la forme des ordres qu'ils reçoivent. Cqfd. C'est pure logique : les citoyens sont-ils définitivement comme des fonctionnaires soumis à l'autorité de l'administration, ou des hommes libres dont on maintient artificiellement la mobilisation ?

*Problème :* 

Je cite NZL : "_la loi est écrite pour le peuple par ses représentants_." 

-> Ce qui revient à dire que les gens sont comme des illettrés, et les représentants des écrivains publics. 

Je cite l'auteur : «_dans une société démocratique, il y existe des lois et que ces lois s'appliquent et que si on veut les modifier, il y a des canaux politiques pour cela_.»

-> grosso modo, ça dit la même chose.

Or les gens, justement, ne sont pas analphabètes. Mais le système actuel est fondé sur 1789 et ses suites ; il a figé la situation de l' époque. Il EST la situation de l'époque. 

Or, à l' époque, l' assemblée constituante a certes rassemblé toutes les différentes lois (une jungle dense issue du moyen-âge!) qui parsemaient le pays  et en a fait un truc unique et cohérent ; puis Napoléon a fait ses différents Codes. C' était un progrès. 

Mais la structure est demeurée en l' état. Et on n' est *pas* revenu à la situation antérieure, où c' était les gens qui à nouveau "faisaient" les lois (et donc faisaient évoluer le _corpus_ réuni par les évènements du 18è siècle). Où ils alimentaient la loi par la pratique. 

Au contraire, on a continué à dire que les lois étaient désormais faites par .. les représentants du peuple. 

*Donc :* "le peuple", désormais, ne fait plus la loi du tout, nulle part et en rien. Et s' il se trouve qu' il la fait néanmoins, ça ne saurait être qu' une erreur, provisoire et vite corrigée. Si la loi allait dans le sens de la pratique des gens, ce serait only par coïncidence, parce qu' il se serait trouvé ce jour que les représentants auraient "condescendus" à aller dans le même sens qu' eux (par calcul ou par inadvertance). En réalité, les intermédiaires qui se sont substitués à la représentation du peuple et jouent son rôle sont désormais les lobbys, les "experts" et les sondages, qui ne sont pas élus. 

Bref, c' est devenu une "démocratie d' antichambre".

Ceci pour expliquer que "la loi" n'est plus légitime par nature, du point de vue de la société, de la _gens_. Depuis longtemps mais on ne le voit qu'aujourd'hui à travers certaines affaires (dont Hadopi 2). Et donc que l'article de grand maître etc est à côté de la plaque. Car il (l'article) nous dit  au contraire : _il a été déclaré que .. donc c'est la vérité, ne la discutons plus._ Et grand maître rajoute :_ "sinon je vous mets des points_".  ::P: 

Dès lors, l' illégalité ou pas de *The Pirate Bay* est en effet tout à fait discutable, mais d'un point de vue _en amont_ (et non pas en aval, comme dans l'article). Au même titre qu' un tas d'autres éléments tombés dans l'oubli, d'ailleurs. Et dont «The Pirate Bay» devient le symbole en soi. Et plus cette question se prolonge, plus elle éveille des échos, des questions. Selon moi, c'est davantage pour réduire le réveil de ces échos, que pour son illégalité posée, qu'on tente de faire taire absolument TPB. C'est pourquoi il n' est pas malsain que TPB survive encore, quiconque contribue à cela (y compris le "parti pirate suédois"). Voilà. 

La bataille n' oppose pas les "gentils" et les "méchants" mais ceux qui font la part des choses et ceux qui ne la font pas.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> *Donc :* "le peuple", désormais, ne fait plus la loi du tout, nulle part et en rien. Et s' il se trouve qu' il la fait néanmoins, ça ne saurait être qu' une erreur, provisoire et vite corrigée. Si la loi allait dans le sens de la pratique des gens, ce serait only par coïncidence, parce qu' il se serait trouvé ce jour que les représentants auraient "condescendus" à aller dans le même sens qu' eux (par calcul ou par inadvertance). En réalité, les intermédiaires qui se sont substitués à la représentation du peuple et jouent son rôle sont désormais les lobbys, les "experts" et les sondages, qui ne sont pas élus. 
> 
> Bref, c' est devenu une "démocratie d' antichambre".
> 
> Ceci pour expliquer que "la loi" n'est plus légitime par nature, du point de vue de la société, de la _gens_. Depuis longtemps mais on ne le voit qu'aujourd'hui à travers certaines affaires (dont Hadopi 2). Et donc que l'article de grand maître etc est à côté de la plaque. Car il (l'article) nous dit  au contraire : _il a été déclaré que .. donc c'est la vérité, ne la discutons plus._ Et grand maître rajoute :_ "sinon je vous mets des points_". 
> 
> Dès lors, l' illégalité ou pas de *The Pirate Bay* est en effet tout à fait discutable, mais d'un point de vue _en amont_ (et non pas en aval, comme dans l'article). Au même titre qu' un tas d'autres éléments tombés dans l'oubli, d'ailleurs. Et dont «The Pirate Bay» devient le symbole en soi. Et plus cette question se prolonge, plus elle éveille des échos, des questions. Selon moi, c'est davantage pour réduire le réveil de ces échos, que pour son illégalité posée, qu'on tente de faire taire absolument TPB. C'est pourquoi il n' est pas malsain que TPB survive encore, quiconque contribue à cela (y compris le "parti pirate suédois"). Voilà. 
> 
> La bataille n' oppose pas les "gentils" et les "méchants" mais ceux qui font la part des choses et ceux qui ne la font pas.



Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord sur vos propos quand à la population qui serait "analphabète" ou encore l'action de TPB.

Le code du commerce et du travail se font "par la demande" jusqu'à preuve du contraire et la jurisprudence bien que ne faisant pas office de loi, instaure une certaine évolution en "fonction de la demande" des différents codes de loi. Certes elle ne fait pas office de loi comme en Angleterre (c'est d'ailleurs la base de construction du droit anglais) mais elle fait bien évoluer la loi, les juges se devant de la reprendre quand une situation analogue se présente.

Je dirais que cet aspect figé de la structure de l'état français s'accorderait plus à la fiscalité (et ses 200 impôts différent, la france étant le seul pays au monde qui ne prélève pas l'impôt sur le revenu à la source: du coup 50% des français ne le paient pas mais payent bien plus ailleurs) ainsi qu'au système politique et notamment aux modalités de vote en général (donc le droit constitutionnel, politique et administratif: bref les juridictions de tribunaux administratifs).

TPB permet certes de soulever un problème de fond quand au fait que la liberté et la "gratuité" de l'internet doivent être préservées. Mais ils font beaucoup de dégâts. Leur "lutte" a figé tout dialogue ou possibilité de solutions communes entre les majors et les associations de consommateurs. Les majors perdaient de l'argent par l'évolution du marché mais se sont mis à en perdre beaucoup plus avec TPB et ses semblables. Au lieu de laisser le marché leur faire prendre conscience de leurs problèmes économiques, TPB les a fait monter sur leurs grands chevaux en voulant lutter contre leurs produits chers. 

Du coup ils mettent tout sur le dos du téléchargement illégal, ils se sont mis les politiques dans la poche (ces derniers ayant trouvé un sujet de démagogie politique juteux, qui au passage évite de parler d'autres problèmes) et ils ont trouvé une parade à des investissements massifs pour se moderniser et s'adapter à l'évolution de la société en figeant le marché (faire passer tout un business modèle à internet étant plus que compliqué/couteux).

C'est juste une question de temps avant que le marché les rattrapent et que la demande s'impose puisque la consommation et ses pratiques en elles même ont changé. Le problème plus vicieux est bien sur à propos de la liberté d'internet que le parti pirate défend. Mais quand internet sert à des actes moins louables (dixit la nature humaine, la pédophilie et la communication des terroristes ou que sais je): C'est bien la demande (j'entends l'ordre publique et la sécurité) qui fait loi. C'est bien beau de télécharger mais en élargissant le sujet, on ne paie des œuvres à but lucratif, on saborde des investissements potentiels en innovation et plein d'autres choses/projet/business.

L'action de TPB n'est pas mauvaise, elle est nuisible. Peu importe sa légalité. Sa cause politique par contre ainsi que celle du parti pirate quand à la défense de la liberté  et de la gratuité du net est bien plus louable puisqu'elle est l'un des rares contre pouvoir ou porteur d'opinions dans ce débat et la construction des différentes législations d'internet.

Mais bon, il s'y prenne très mal....

----------


## Lapinaute

Je ne veut pas médire, mais les majors ont bien mal commencées les négociations.  :Cigare: 

Pour moi le "our internet" de TBP n'est pas qu'ils s'approprient  Internet c'est justement qu'il est a tout le monde et pas au premier gros bill qui débarque à grand renfort de pognon.

----------


## Zeppo

> Tu débats, tu te forge une opinion, et tu *ne* votes *plus*.



Fixed.

----------


## Daedaal

Je soupçonne GMB d'avoir voulu ici réitérer l'exploit de son topic sur Second Life, mais avec à peine 5 pages en 4 jours... malgré un WE de 3 jours (pour ceusses qui ne soutiennent pas les vieux)...  ::P: 

Évacuons d'abord l'évidence :

Oui, c'est jouissif de voir TPB se foutre ouvertement de la gue*le des "majors". Franchement. Ça a un petit côté "David vs Goliath" / "petit village qui résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur"... Bref, de quoi permettre à chacun de s'identifier, et -par procuration- de jouir de ce pied de nez aux "puissants".Est-ce que le Parti Pirate a eu raison de les héberger? Oui, d'un point de vue marketing, c'est un élément qui conforte leur position auprès de leur électorat -et qui donc le fidélise-, qui améliore leur visibilité, et qui leur permettra même de gagner des voix si un nouveau procès à leur encontre se fait jour en les positionnant en défenseurs du "pôv' ch'tit ninternaute" contre les "multinationales ultracapitalistes qui font rien qu'à demander des millions de $ pour 30 chansons téléchargées par un chômeur trisomique consanguin prostitué et illettré".Est-ce que TPB a eu raison de se faire héberger par le Parti Pirate ? Oui, parce que ça leur permet de "dépayser" tout procès à leur encontre sur le champ politique au lieu du champ purement judiciaire. Ce *non-événement** devient donc de fait un outil intéressant en ce qu'il va potentiellement permettre de provoquer un échange, voire une discussion, voire même un débat, sur la notion de valorisation et de protection de la propriété intellectuelle dans le monde numérique en prenant en compte ses contraintes spécifiques.Est-ce que la Loi n'a pas pu être appliquée pleinement dans l'affaire TPB (sous réserve des recours éventuels, voir en cours)? Non. Un jugement a été prononcé. Son application a été mise en œuvre. Que cette mise en application se solde par un relatif échec ne remet pas en cause la Loi : Quand un mec vole une voiture, qu'il est arrêté et condamné mais qu'il en vole une autre après, sa récidive ne remet pas en cause la validité de la Loi qui édicte que le vol est répréhensible.
C'est sur cet échec relatif qu'il me paraît plus opportun de réagir, et ce, en revenant aux concepts. La Loi est là pour édicter les règles qui permettent à une communauté de vivre ensemble et de préserver au mieux les intérêts de chacun. Elle est -par essence- tyrannique car elle s'applique à *tous*. A ce titre, elle comporte deux caractéristiques importantes: d'une part, elle a une portée générale (c'est à dire qu'elle laisse la place à une certaine interprétation pour pouvoir être adaptée à chaque cas d'espèce); d'autre part, elle repose sur une temporalité longue. Elle doit être élaborée avec soin pour correspondre au mieux aux besoins de la communauté à laquelle elle s'applique et être acceptée par icelle. Ce qui prend du temps.

L'application de la Loi aux problématiques du monde numérique pose deux problèmes majeurs:

Le différentiel de temporalité entre ces deux mondes: le temps que la Loi prenne en compte les spécificités du monde numérique, ce dernier aura tellement évolué que les mesures prises seront inadaptés/caduques. Ce qui plaide pour un confinement de la Loi à des principes larges et non à des fait spécifiques.Le changement de paradigme induit par l'émergence du numérique, qui rend -de facto- certains principes légaux inapplicables (ce qui ne veux pas dire illégitimes) à son endroit. Par exemple, la notion de fongibilité est poussée à son paroxysme par le monde numérique, car il introduit un coût de reproduction nul. Sur ce point d'espèce, la Loi n'est pas encore adaptée notamment au niveau de la qualification de la copie numérique, de sa diffusion ou de la définition des droits d'auteur applicables.
Pour revenir plus directement au sujet originel, que TPB se fasse héberger par le Parti Pirate, ça me fait un peu penser à un voleur de voiture qui se ferait embaucher comme commercial par un vendeur d'antivols automobiles... Ils ont tous les deux à y gagner, et jusqu'à décision contraire... c'est légal.

@ Casse-c.. croûte : La Loi n'est pas là pour "formaliser des usages", sinon j'aurais le droit de tuer mon voisin parce qu'il fait du bruit après 22h ou de prendre la BMW 750 du dealer de mon quartier parce que j'en ai pas une aussi belle et qu'il ne se fait pas ch*er à l'usine pour l'avoir. Elle est initialement là pour définir les règles du "vivre ensemble", et n'est pervertie que par les intentions politiques qu'on lui prête ou qu'on lui adjoint. Intentions politiques dont je trouve ton post relativement farci, ce qui nuit malheureusement à la fois à sa pertinence et à la qualité de ton argumentation.

*** : Je vous rappelle tout de même que nous parlons ici d'un parti politique dont l'influence excède à peine celle du "parti de la loi naturelle", qui proposait de résoudre tous les problèmes de l’Europe -et du Monde- par la méditation et le "vol yoguique" pratiqué par ses adhérents.

 :^_^:

----------


## Phoelox

> Intentions politiques dont je trouve ton post relativement farci, ce qui nuit malheureusement à la fois à sa pertinence et à la qualité de ton argumentation.


Ses idées politiques rendent son argumentation a jeter? ::O: 

Et non, si la loi respectait la demande, tu n'aurait pas le droit de tuer ton voisin. Tuer son voisin n'est pas dans les besoins francais.

----------


## Daedaal

> Ses idées politiques rendent son argumentation a jeter?.../...


Où est-ce que j'ai dit ça ?

Tout ce que j'ai dit c'est que l'objectif primaire de la Loi (notez la majuscule), était perverti par les inférences politiques qui pouvaient être faites à son propos ou injectées en son sein. Et qu'en l’occurrence, le post de "Casse-c.. croûte" transpirait ce type d'inférences donc que ça nuisait à la qualité de son argumentaire et à sa pertinence. Nuire n'est pas rendre nul, que je sache...

Il y a des topics politiques sur ce forum, autant les utiliser. Là, on est dans les commentaires d'une news juridique.
Si on commence à rameuter les arguments sur l'injustice du TCE (ligne 8), le débat sur la limite des pouvoirs régaliens (ligne 10), un petit point godwin (ligne 13), etc... , on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge... par contre, on sera complètement sortis du sujet du topic avant d'avoir eu le temps de prononcer "burqa".




> .../...
> Et non, si la loi respectait la demande, tu n'aurait pas le droit de tuer ton voisin. Tuer son voisin n'est pas dans les besoins francais.


On voit bien que tu n'as jamais eu de voisin dont les valeurs de vie ne correspondaient pas aux tiennes...  :^_^: 

Et si on mettait à référendum le droit d'aller dérouiller un voisin "nuisible" à coups de fusil à pompe, je ne suis pas certain qu'on aurait pas un écart de l'ordre de 49.99 vs 50.01 - on est tous le voisin con et/ou le voisin emmerdé de quelqu'un... (en fait, non... je suis même persuadé qu'une écrasante majorité inscrirait ce principe dans la Loi  ::cry:: ) C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je parlais de portée "générale" de la Loi et de son objet primaire de régler les modalités du "vivre ensemble".

Pour illustrer par l'absurde, l'un des besoins majeurs des français étant de subvenir aux besoins de leurs familles, que penserais-tu d'une loi interdisant simplement de ne pas pouvoir subvenir aux besoins d'une famille ?

La Loi ne peut pas tout, ça se saurait (et GMB, au lieu d'être un demi-dieu de ce forum, serait un dieu à part entière...  :tired: ). C'est triste, mais la Loi ne fait que fixer des principes, qu'on respecte... ou pas...

Ceci dit, tu ne trouves pas qu'on s'éloigne *largement* du sujet de ce topic ?

----------


## Jotunn

> Mais pourquoi, pourquoi, POURQUOI controler un moyen de communication?


Exactement, c'est ce que j'ai dit il y a quelques jours.
C'est précisément ce que je trouve choquant à la limite dans toute cette histoire.




> La Loi ne peut pas tout, ça se saurait (et GMB, au lieu d'être un demi-dieu de ce forum, serait un dieu à part entière... ). C'est triste, mais la Loi ne fait que fixer des principes, qu'on respecte... ou pas...


Et c'est précisément parceque la loi ne fait que fixer des principes basés sur une certaine morale et donc arbitraire qu'elle est condamnée à ne pas être respectée en partie. Précisément en France où je trouve la loi pétrie de valeurs judéo-chrétiennes, ceci dit 1905 c'est assez récent dans l'histoire.

----------


## Phoelox

Dadeaal, on ne peut pas repondre a la question sans en faire le tour. Ca passe par la politique, la technique, la morale, et tout les trucs qui y touchent de pret ou de loin.

Et j'aime croire que non, personne ne tuerait son voisin si on l'y autorisait.Tuer les gens c'est MAL.Et stupide. ::(: 

Bon, ok, on a un paquet d'abrutits qui le ferait, mais a nous de les eduquer.

----------


## Daedaal

> .../...
> Et c'est précisément parceque la loi ne fait que fixer des principes basés sur une certaine morale et donc arbitraire qu'elle est condamnée à ne pas être respectée en partie. Précisément en France où je trouve la loi pétrie de valeurs judéo-chrétiennes, ceci dit 1905 c'est assez récent dans l'histoire.


Boarf... "tu ne tueras point...", c'est pas spécifiquement judéo-chrétien comme référence... Et ce n'est pas foncièrement opposé à une conception laïque des règles permettant d'assurer l'existence et le développement d'une communauté... Pour tirer le raisonnement un peu plus loin, il est tout à fait légal de tuer un être humain au cours d'une action de guerre (si tu es militaire, et lui aussi), alors que ce dernier ne t'a rien fait... mais il est illégal de tuer un membre de ta communauté alors qu'il t'a volé/cocufié/blessé/etc...

La Loi n'a pas à être "morale", ce n'est pas son objet. Elle doit "simplement" permettre à la communauté à laquelle elle s'applique de survivre, et éventuellement de prospérer.




> .../...
> Et j'aime croire que non, personne ne tuerait son voisin si on l'y autorisait.Tuer les gens c'est MAL.Et stupide.
> 
> *Bon, ok, on a un paquet d'abrutits qui le ferait*, mais a nous de les eduquer.


Ce qui me terrifie, en tant que misanthrope désabusé chronique, c'est qu'on puisse être d'accord sur ce point... 





Toujours est-il que là, on reste "un peu" HS...

----------


## Phoelox

Un texte en anglais un peu (beaucoup) HS qui pourrait apporter quelque chose sur "TBP doit il provoquer ceux qui tentent de le controler?"

Ne serait-ce que parce qu'avant de juger, il faut comprendre.

http://megacid.online.fr/ (c'est uniquement du texte, aucune excuse)

----------


## shivu

1) TPB a tout à fait le droit de se moquer de la justice. En l'espèce, cela relève ici simplement de la liberté d'expression. D'autres se sont moqués de la justice publiquement: Treiber avec ses courriers, Mesrine et bien d'autres. La justice a fini par les rattraper... Je pense que cela sera pareil pour TPB.

2) le souci vient de ce que les actions de la RIAA, MPAA et consorts s'apparentent  à une forme de justice privée.  Je ne dis pas que c'en est une, mais on a cette désagréable impression que les lois et la justice ne pouvant suivre le mouvement (sic), les sociétés privées prennent le relais. J'ai l'impression d'être dans un roman de Gibson.

3) La conséquence du comportement de TPB, c'est que les politiques, sous la pression lobbyiste des marchands qui est nettement plus importantes que celle des acteurs du web, tendent à pondre des lois qui ont pour conséquences d'arriver à limiter la liberté d'expression. On prend prétexte de la défense du droit d'auteur pour fourguer un nombre incalculable de texte qui empêchent le citoyen lambda de s'exprimer d'une manière qu'il n'a jamais pu avoir auparavant (cf le texte présenté par un sénateur UMP qui a eu beaucoup d'échos vendredi). L'impression, et je parle de ce qui se passe en France, qui se dégage est que nos politiques adoptent des lois pour une minorité au détriment de la majorité. Je suis contre le piratage mais je suis contre les atteintes à la liberté d'expression.

4) Est-ce qu'il est gênant qu'un parti politique vienne "couvrir" une activité "illégal" (je mets entre "" car je ne sais pas où en sont les suédois exactement) ? Dans ce cas, on serait tenté de dire oui, c'est gênant. Mais lorsque des politiques de gauche, des personnalités du showbiz viennent soutenir des sans-papiers qui occupent un logement de manière illégale, travaillent sans couverture sociale mais paient des impôts, est-ce gênant ? est-ce anormal ?  car après tout, soutenir ce type d'actions, n'est-ce pas encourager l'occupation illégale de la propriété d'autrui ? 

"simplement, je dis que, dans une société démocratique, il y existe des  lois et que ces lois s'appliquent et que si on veut les modifier, il y a  des canaux politiques pour cela. Il sont souvent lents, souvent  imparfaits, mais ils sont dans tous les cas préférables à un soutien  politique et public d’actes illégaux, sous prétexte qu'ils sont  impossibles à punir."

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ta conclusion GMB mais le soutien politique d'actes illégaux fait parfois également partie du jeu politique (cf ci-dessus), il ne faudrait pas l'oublier. Est-ce que la raison du soutien du Parti Pirate à TPB n'est pas à rechercher du côté du comportement des majors ?

----------


## Daedaal

> Un texte en anglais un peu (beaucoup) HS qui pourrait apporter quelque chose sur "TBP doit il provoquer ceux qui tentent de le controler?"
> 
> Ne serait-ce que parce qu'avant de juger, il faut comprendre.
> 
> http://megacid.online.fr/ (c'est uniquement du texte, aucune excuse)


Heuuuuuu... n'y vois aucune attaque personnelle, c'est juste qu'on est un peu les seuls à poster, là...

Mais... comment dire... bennnnn... je ne vois pas trop ce qu'un rant d'adolescent acnéique américain datant d'avant les années 2000 (sérieux... une référence à AOL... AOL, quoi !... même sur Bash on n'en parle plus depuis 10 ans...) peut apporter au débat.
Déjà dans ces années là (air connu), la notion de communauté était à l'interweb ce que la notion de cake est à Portal : un mensonge/une illusion. Autant dire qu'aujourd'hui, le gâteau est un peu rassi.

Cependant, qu'individuellement les membres de la législature soient relativement ignares des mécanismes et du fonctionnement de l'environnement numérique est relativement plausible.
Par contre, imaginer un seul instant que ce sont ces individualités qui prennent seuls -en leurs âmes et consciences- les décisions qui définissent l'une ou l'autre loi/décret, ça relève de la naïveté.
Or les gens en charge de leur fournir les informations nécessaires et de préparer leurs travaux sont -eux- parfaitement au fait de leur sujet, mais personne n'a dit que ces derniers posaient leurs pions sur le même échiquier que celui des "justiciables"...

----------


## Baal-84

Y a un truc que je comprend pas, c'est qu'on en soit au stade de dire "cette situation est inédite", alors que ça fait plus de 10 ans qu'on sait qu'un responsable de site et un hébergeur est responsable du contenu, si ce n'est automatiquement, au moins après mise en demeure, suite aux décisions relatives aux ventes d'objets nazis. Et cette jurisprudence est reconnue dans foultitude de pays puisque les décisions ont été prises un peu partout dans le monde, et les pays dont les juridictions ne se sont pas prononcées reconnaissent quand même ce principe (même si beaucoup le reconnaissent sans l'appliquer). L'hébergeur et le responsable doivent faire le nécessaire pour retirer tout contenu susceptible d'être illégal. TPB fait exactement l'inverse. C'est interdit, y a pas à tergiverser sur le "peut être que c'est pas complètement illégal ils ont fait appel".

----------


## Phoelox

> Mais... comment dire... bennnnn... je ne vois pas trop ce qu'un rant d'adolescent acnéique américain datant d'avant les années 2000 (sérieux... une référence à AOL... AOL, quoi !... même sur Bash on n'en parle plus depuis 10 ans...) peut apporter au débat.


...Ouai, franchement, jme relis, et jme demande vraiment pourquoi j'ai posté ca. :tired:  Je devais vraiment etre crevé.

Mais cette mentalité reste celle de TPB: 


> No one, ESPECIALLY YOU, will make any law  respecting an establishment of religion,
> or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of  speech, or of the press;
> or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the  government for a redress of grievances.


, 

Ils refusent tout controle.Et il est impossible de les controler.Imaginons que TPB perde, qu'ils se fassent ecraser, laminer, aneantir, et qu'il n'y ai plus rien pour les soutenir.Que le site ferme.
Combien de temps pour qu'il sois remplacé?
Combien de temps pour qu'il renaisse?
Et ensuite?Tracker decentralisés, cryptage = impossible a controler. 
Internet est binaire:Totalement libre, ou totalement censuré.Il est simplement impossible d'arriver a un compromis, car chaque compromis serait une faille immediatement exploité.Alors oui, TPB a raison de defier ouvertement la loi. Car la loi est stupide, autant sur la forme que sur le fond.
Et je pense que oui, le parti a raison de rester fidele a ses convictions, meme si c'est en defiant ouvertement la loi.

Et comme malheurement ceux qui savent ne sont que "4 gus dans un garage", les choses vont rester ainsi: Le gouvernement essaiera de se faire respecter en abreuvant le peuple de lois "internationales" et en utilisant open office comme pare feu contre le piratage, les administrateurs de TPB ouvriront sous un autre nom, Les pedophiles continueront a s'echanger leur videos, et nous on telechargera les albums a 30€ gratuitement.

----------


## Baal-84

Ouais et bientôt pirate bay va libérer le peuple oppressé et renverser la tyrannie  :;):  

Phoelox ce que tu dis est valable pour n'importe quel délit. Chacun trouvera que tel ou tel comportement n'est pas si grave en fait, et que de toutes façons il est impossible de contrôler tout le monde.

Après tous les petits thailandais faut bien qu'ils gagnent leur vie !

----------


## Phoelox

> Ouais et bientôt pirate bay va libérer le peuple oppressé et renverser la tyrannie


Les resistants et les nazis.(et le point godwin.) :^_^: 




> Chacun  trouvera que tel ou tel comportement n'est pas si grave en fait,


Et pourquoi tu crois que le debat existe? ::P: 




> et que  de toutes façons il est impossible de contrôler tout le monde.


Tu peut controler beaucoup de chose.Les meurtres, les excès de vitesse, les dealers de drogue, les pedophiles...Pas quelque chose qui n'est qu'informations dematerialisées.

----------


## ERISS

> _ Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous?_
> 
> Je pense que cet article est plutôt insignifiant, et que la réponse de l'auteur / administrateur au post n°4 (de NZL) n'est pas pertinente._ _ 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que nos "élites" en cercles fermés ONT DIT QUE.. que ce qu'elles ont dit est légitime. Ca pourrait même être le contraire (en particulier, cf le déni de démocratie, référendum / constitution 2005, NON, contournement sous la forme "Lisbonne" par voie parlementaire), ce qu'elles ne s'emploient pourtant jamais à éclaircir.  (Je rappelle au passage qu'ils ne sont pas roi et que les sujets dont ils débattent ne sont pas domaines régaliens, donc que leur opinion ne vaut pas loi; un état de fait que l'organisation actuelle de la loi leur permet pourtant d'imiter à la perfection).
> 
> 'on n'est plus aussi "déterminé" dès lors que l'effet touche quelqu'un d'autre / un autre périmètre que soi-même, dès lors qu'on peut échapper aux conséquences, donc. Eh eh. Or, question,  est-il sain que l'égoïsme serve de guide au respect des lois ?! 
> 
> 3- La vraie nature de "la loi" est de valider et de formaliser des usages, des pratiques. Et non pas de les fabriquer et de les orienter (auquel cas ce n'est plus une loi mais une "autorité religieuse"). En termes plus simples:  dans le monde de la vraie loi et des gens, *la demande précède l'offre* (les biens à ranger existent ainsi que la demande d'ordre et on fabrique alors un coffre ou une étagère pour les ranger); or le système actuel fait tout le contraire: c'est l'offre qui voudrait bien fabriquer la demande, les usages ( : on a déjà le coffre et on va alors ramasser des trucs pour les mettre dedans et ainsi justifier son job).
> ...


Très bien dit. Bravo.
Je dirai même que, ce n'est pas que la loi n'est plus légitime, mais qu'elle ne l'a jamais été. Et que le fait que les gens puissent mieux s'exprimer, se faire entendre par les autres, rends évident que la loi a été confisquée depuis le début. Depuis que la bourgeoisie a, très vite après la Révolution française, interdit le mandat impératif qui traduisait exactement les volontés populaires.
Ce que tu décris est à peu près le même système de confiscation qu'après la Révolution russe, où les bolcheviques ont réussi à faire leur propre parlement(!) en manipulant les soviets en les rassemblant avec des représentants, la représentation étant un principe contraire aux soviets et à la démocratie.

----------


## Phoelox

> après la Révolution russe, où les bolcheviques ont réussi à faire leur propre parlement(!) en manipulant les soviets en les rassemblant avec des représentants, la représentation étant un principe contraire aux soviets et à la démocratie.


Ca pue le godwin.Mais avant que notre ami arrive, tu etait ironique, ou prenait cet exemple au serieu?
Tant de gens pensent l'un ou l'autre... :tired:

----------


## ERISS

> Ca pue le godwin.Mais avant que notre ami arrive, tu etait ironique, ou prenait cet exemple au serieu?
> Tant de gens pensent l'un ou l'autre...


Sérieux, et ça n'a rien à voir avec le godwin. Je peux expliciter ce qui dérangerai, mais ça pourrait faire sans doute trop hors sujet. Tu peux m'envoyer message perso sinon. C'est vrai que je fait référence à des faits historiques pas très connus, ou peu analysés de la manière que je fais.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je vois quand même deux/trois tendances émerger que je vais tenter de synthétiser. Puis je vous donnerais mon point de vue juridique sur tout ça.

----------


## Bus

Ce genre de débat me fait toujours penser à l'histoire de l'Amérique: sa découverte par les Européens, sa conquête, ses guerres coloniales, la guerre d'indépendance... Dans cet espace nouveau qu'est internet, on voit clairement un "Empire" qui cherche à imposer ses règles, face à un "peuple" qui résiste et veut préserver son territoire, persuadé de pouvoir fonder une société nouvelle, avec des lois plus justes. Romantique, mais je trouve pas la comparaison si bête.

Sinon, de manière générale, après avoir fait 5 ans de droit (ok, seulement 4 avec de la réussite au bout :^_^: ), j'étais assez écoeuré par le côté "mécanique" de la chose justement. Ensuite, j'ai fait du journalisme, et en retournant dans les tribunaux, j'ai eu l'impression de prendre le droit par le bon bout, à savoir l'être humain. Tout ça pour dire qu'à mon avis, même s'il a la vertu d'organiser la société, le droit n'est qu'un moyen, et non une fin, pour la société d'humains qu'il encadre. On est bien d'accord, c'est des justiciables que doit venir la loi, et non la loi qui doit faire les justiciables. Sinon, il y a forcément un problème social.

Et justement, je trouve que l'affaire TPB est un bon exemple du malaise social ambiant. Pour moi, et sans vouloir entrer dans le débat politique, c'est une conséquence de notre société "toute marchande", consumériste à outrance, concurrencielle... bref, capitaliste (non, je ne veux pas faire de débat politique, je pense faire un simple constat là). Cette logique consumériste est stressante, frustrante, elle ne permet de s'épanouir qu'avec du pouvoir d'achat, que tout le monde n'a pas, et de toute façon jamais en quantité suffisante pour répondre à toutes les envies qui nous passent sous les yeux.

Dans ce contexte de stress/frustration, accentué par la crise du pouvoir d'achat depuis quelques années, internet et le téléchargement libre sont devenu une vraie soupape. Une "terre promise" (l'Amérique! l'Ouest!), dans laquelle, selon les points de vue, on satisfait ses pulsions de consomateur et/ou on s'affranchit des règles de cette société de consommation. 

C'est plutôt ironique d'ailleurs quand on y pense, puisque c'est la logique capitaliste (qui entraine aussi la course au progrès) qui a produit un objet capable de "saborder" une partie de son système économique (le mot est fort, on parle plutôt de la mouche du coche en fait). 

Mais au final, l'existence d'un certain activisme autour du monde d'internet, des valeurs alternatives qui y sont proposées, c'est pour moi un message donné aux dirigeants de ce monde. Et ce message, il dit que ça ne va plus, que le modèle actuel se mord la queue, que les contradictions deviennent de plus en plus évidentes. Qu'il faut changer le modèle, au moins le moderniser.

Du coup, quand la loi essaye de faire faire machine arrière, ça me parait normal qu'il y ait un blocus. Alors oui, le danger, c'est le "chaos", l'impuissance juridique. Je ne suis pas assez instruit pour trouver des exemples, mais je suis sûr qu'avec d'autres domaines, on trouve des cas similaires dans l'histoire de l'humanité, avec un "choc de cultures" entre le modèle en place et des avancées. Des clashs, il y a dû en avoir. Et heureusement, la société finit toujours par évoluer. Et au final, les lois, la jurisprudence, le droit tout entier finit par accompagner le mouvement.

D'ailleurs, le juge a souvent embrassé ce rôle: lancer des jurisprudences remettant en cause les textes de loi, pour forcer le législateur à se bouger le cul.

----------


## SAYA

@ Bus

En ce qui concerne le droit, je trouve personnellement qu'il n'est pas seulement "mécanique" et comme tu le dis toi même il faut savoir l'appliquer à "l'humain" et voir au delà de ce nécessaire "mécanisme"... C'est ce qui fait d'ailleurs le "bon" avocat. Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue.




> D'ailleurs, le juge a souvent embrassé ce rôle: lancer des jurisprudences remettant en cause les textes de loi, pour forcer le législateur à se bouger le cul.


Voilà pourquoi il me semble qu'il ne faut pas entrer en voie de "chaos". Pour vivre en société on ne peut le faire qu'avec des règles, les lois en font partie. Qu'il faille les améliorer ok, mais se "moquer" de la Justice ne mène jamais à rien de bien et dans ce cas s'applique la loi du plus fort !
Et pour la société "consumériste" là c'est l'être humain qu'il faudrait changer (vaste programme) je ne suis pas certaine que la course au toujours plus, toujours mieux que le voisin soit source de bonheur. Peut être sommes-nous aussi un peu responsables de notre mal être (attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas agir pour un pouvoir d'achat plus juste... rien à voir, juste qu'il faut raison garder)

----------


## jpjmarti

Je suppose que the pirate bay et le parti qui le soutient considèrent que cette décision de justice et les lois qui la sous-tendent sont injustes et ne doivent donc pas être respectées.

Il est vrai que la justice d'un pays donné, d'un temps donné voir de l'ensemble d'un groupe humain (aussi large qu'on puisse l'imaginer) n'est pas juste par essence.

En revanche, il est évident également que revendiquer cette injustice pour bafouer la décision exige d'avoir des arguments moraux et/ou politiques particulièrement costauds. C'est là que je ne connais pas assez l'argumentaire de pirate bay et de son parti pour aller plus loin.

Sur le côté mise en pratique d'une décision de justice, il me semble que les pays hébergeurs ne font pas tout à fait ce qu'ils pourraient faire. En Chine, on a plus de facilité à faire exécuter une décision de justice.

----------


## Le Concombre masque 630

A vous Bus et copains.
Je suis un peu intrigué par le choix des exemples, tel l'avortement pour appuyer son propos. J'avoue que je me demade si c'est de l'humour au xeme degré, ou "un dérapage", dans ce dernier cas je ferais partie de ceux qui désobéissent.
Quant à la formule choc sur l'Intolérance, elle me rappelle le "on va térroriser les terroristes".
En 68 c'était "il est interdit d'interdire"...
Dans cette société oû on vous culpabilise si vous n'êtes pas en faveur des réformes(!!?) il y a des groupes qui s'arc-boutent sur des positions et qui refusent de réformer le système qui leur permet de plumer le client. Les états sous la pression leur pondent même des lois sur mesure.
Alors que penser des actions de ceux qui les bousculent?
La socièté changent les "ayant droit" (on se demande bien de quel droit il s'agit) doivent évoluer.
Je serai donc en empathie avec TPB.

----------


## Zilief

De la part d'un systême qui vend Internet comme la pierre de taille de la démocratie, et qui chapeaute Alcatel quand ceux-ci vont vendre des moyens de contrôle à la Birmanie ou la Chine, on peut quand même se moquer quand il se noie dans son propre verre d'eau...

A part révéler le fait que les actionneurs politiques de la loi sont 1/complètement à l'ouest, et 2/soumis à l'influence de lobbyies puissants, les tentatives de contrôle des gouvernements ont frisé le ridicule. A croire que la bankabilité a remplacé la moralité dans le débat... 

Dur, dur, de vivre dans un monde ultralibéral, où le même discours moraliste sert à condamner en façade l'usage privé, tout en se plaçant discrètement dans le camp du plus riche (mais naaan, je pense pas à la légalisation du jeu en ligne !)

Si les législateurs ont été aussi lents dans l'histoire à réagir, alors j'en conclus d'après l'interdiction  d'afficher de juillet 1881 que les murs ont dû être inventés vers 1870, et que ces messieurs-dames ont mis 10 ans à se rendre compte que cette "mode" allait durer...

PS : quant à TPB, je continue à croire que ce qui devrait déranger Universal surtout, c'est de ne pas y avoir pensé plus tôt, et de ne pas avoir  ouvert un portail de téléchargement dématérialisé (même payant), alors que leurs équipes de prospect et développement grassement payées n'ont rien vu venir, et se sont faits coiffer au poteau par des putains de beatniks !

PPS : @Bus, si tu cherches des exemples d'allers-retours législatifs, l'histoire de la vie en société n'est faite que de ça : liberté de pensée, de culte, de la presse, avortement, prohibition, etc. La législation sur un sujet fait valser l'interdit et le légal avant de fixer une norme morale. Ce qui fait ricaner ici avec Internet, c'est que le discours médiatique qu'a généré ce média vend du "tout, tout de suite", et que la loi patine à s'y attaquer, rendant l'écart entre le discours intentionnel et les moyens énorme et trèèèès visible...

----------


## tenshu

> Je vois quand même deux/trois tendances émerger que je vais tenter de synthétiser. Puis je vous donnerais mon point de vue juridique sur tout ça.


Conservateurs - Libéraux - Radicaux ?

----------


## Baal-84

> Conservateurs - Libéraux - Radicaux ?


Je vois plutôt : pro piratages, anti contrôle, pragmatiques, conservateurs, anti piratages, puisque chacun a ses motivations.
Le pro piratage veut juste faire ce qu'il veut, en l'occurence pirater. Les raisons politiques ne sont souvent que des excuses. C'est essentiellement intéressé.
L'anti contrôle ne pirate pas forcément mais il est foncièrement anti contrôle. On pourrait le taxer autant de libéraliste que d'anarchiste, les motivations étant les mêmes, mais chacun prendrait l'autre qualificatif comme une insulte  :;):  Pour lui c'est essentiellement politique.
Le pragmatique peut être pro ou anti, voir les deux, mais il est convaincu qu'on doit forcément règlementer.
Le conservateur ne peut concevoir la chose qu'avec une règlementation stricte, pas tant contre le piratage, que contre "la chienlit". C'est essentiellement politique.
Enfin l'anti piratage est ... contre le piratage, parce que ça va contre ses intérêts. Là aussi c'est essentiellement intéressé.



Et encore une fois quelques précisions s'imposent. Le contrôle des communication C'EST un pouvoir régalien de l'état et la SEULE raison pour laquelle les états l'ont abandonné c'est qu'ils ont été matériellement dépassés (du coup c'est plus "c'est" mais "c'était", enfin j'me comprends). Certains persistent encore de nos jours, compensant leur retard par des sanctions disproportionnées, mais c'est clairement sur la voie de la disparition.

Mais faut savoir de quoi on parle quand on dit "contrôle". Est ce que c'est la capacité de pouvoir jeter un coup d'oeil par ci par là et de dire "ça c'est interdit, tu t'es fais prendre, tu es sanctionné" ? Ou un contrôle absolu, un flic ou un mouchard derrière chaque internaute ? Là il s'agit bien évidemment du premier cas, n'en déplaise aux complotistes, le second cas est totalement irréaliste (alors autant éviter de s'enflammer sur le sujet).

Je vois mal un juge, déjà overbooké, et qui le sera toujours plus (à chaque fois qu'on invoque un droit lors d'une réforme, à tort ou à raison, on ajoute un contrôle d'un juge), autoriser le contrôle de dizaines de millions de connexions. Quand bien même il en aurait envie !

Mais faut quand même un minimum de contrôle. En admettant qu vous soyez totalement désintéressé des enjeux du piratage, personne ne peut douter une seule seconde de l'intérêt général qu'il y a à contrôler certains groupes de personnes : pédophiles, extrémistes religieux et politiques, escrocs, etc ... Ou tout simplement l'intégrité de notre réseau contre des attaques massives étrangères. Et oui, il en va aussi de l'intérêt des internautes  :;):

----------


## phsept

Le pro-piratage étant l'immense majorité, je crois qu'il mérite une subdivision... 

Il y a d'un coté les cyniques, en effet, qui ne veulent pas raquer les 19e/mois pour leur série préférée, et qui utilisent à cette fin tous les grands principes dont ils ont connaissance.

De l'autre, je pense qu'il y a les idéalistes. Ce n'est pas tant qu'ils sont intéressés, mais plutôt qu'ils croient dur comme fer à la fin du système capitaliste et à la fraternité des peuples tous unis sur Internet et en chantant sur youtube pour faire bonne mesure... 


Parce que bon, c'est vrai que le capitalisme est un système complètement pourri, qu'il provoque souffrances, abus, iniquités. Mais c'est comme la démocratie pour paraphraser la formule célèbre : c'est nul, mais c'est le moins nul de tous les modèles qu'on a jamais inventé jusqu'à présent.
Ce serait intéressant de se demander un instant : Quel serait un monde sans droit d'auteur ?

Pour revenir à des considérations un peu plus juridiques, je pense que de toute façon les poursuites contre TPB appartiennent déjà au passé. il y a toute une histoire qui se dessine : 
A- les poursuites contre les logiciels
B- les poursuites contre les hébergeurs / les sites de torrent
C- les poursuites contre les utilisateurs

D ? Il y a une étude qui est sortie récemment et qui montre qu'en fait contrairement aux apparences, le peer to peer c'est le fait d'une infime minorité de personnes, le "seeder 0", qui alimentent à eux seuls 80% du trafic sur le réseau. Et la même étude montre qu'il est tout à fait possible de remonter à ces seeders. Poursuivre un site web, un hébergeur, c'est toujours aléatoire. Trouver le Seeder 0, c'est déjà beaucoup plus juste que de poursuivre l'utilisateur lamda (le "prendre 1 pour faire un exemple" c'est pas l'exemple type de la justice sociale, il faut le reconnaitre).  A mon avis là, c'est peut être l'avenir pour la protection du droit d'auteur contre le peer to peer.

----------


## Lapinaute

Question : n'y aurait il pas un moyen d'appliquer à l'Internet, la même chose qu'aux eaux internationales ?
Pour moi les deux sont très proches en principe.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haute_mer

----------


## perverpepere

> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la justice ?


Souhaitable je ne pense pas mais il faut reconnaitre que de tous temps, un minorité de la population l'a toujours fait.
Au moyen age une frange de la populace était au dessus de la justice donc s'en moquait, et maintenant nous avons:
des PDG expatriés qui se moquent ouvertement de la justice social 
des "Stars" qui sont bien au dessus des lois.
des politiciens qui clament haut et fort: "faite ce que j'dis pas ce que j'fais"
Donc ce que fait TPB m'as fois m'a l'air tout à fait logique.




> Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ?


Évidemment non, dans l'absolu nos représentants devraient être exant de tous reproches (donc pas humains :;): ).
Et je ne connais pas la façon de procéder des politiciens de ce pays, mais en France voire des politiciens déroger à la lois et être couvert par leurs amis c'est quand même plus que fréquent.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Et pour la société "consumériste" là c'est l'être humain qu'il faudrait changer (vaste programme) je ne suis pas certaine que la course au toujours plus, toujours mieux que le voisin soit source de bonheur. Peut être sommes-nous aussi un peu responsables de notre mal être (attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas agir pour un pouvoir d'achat plus juste... rien à voir, juste qu'il faut raison garder)


Je ne suis ni anthropologue ni philosophe, mais je ne pense pas que le consumérisme soit intimement lié à l'Humain, je serais plus d'avis que c'est une conséquence de la civilisation et/ou de certains types de sociétés.

----------


## SAYA

Je ne suis ni anthropologue ni philosophe, mais je ne pense pas que le consumérisme soit intimement lié à l'Humain, je serais plus d'avis que c'est une conséquence dE


> la civilisation et/ou de certains types de sociétés.


 :
Par conséquent relève, me semble-t-il, de l'être humain car c'est bien l'homme qui, par son évolution,  fait avancer la civilisation et crée les sociétés. Au "commencement" l'homme a découvert pour améliorer ses conditions de vie, puis au fur et à mesure il a découvert encore et encore, et de nos jours chacun n'a de cesse d'avoir toujours plus au risque de passer à côté de valeurs essentielles : je me trompe peut être, mais il me semble donc bien que le consumérisme soit lié  à l'humain. Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------


## Pronoein

Ce fil de discussion évite bien des écueuils depuis le début et a su élever le débat et répondre au défi de GMB. C'est un plaisir de voir qu'il y a des canards avec du répondant. 
Je ne sais pas si à force d'approfondir on est HS, mais pour répondre à SAYA:

Le consumérisme a beau s'appuyer sur des instincts, des émotions, et des traits génétiques intrinsèques à l'homme, ce n'est qu'un "software culturel". Il existe des centaines d'alternatives possibles et imaginables tout aussi viables qui exploitent le même hardware humain, mais différemment, et ne requièrent donc pas de changer la nature de l'homme mais "seulement" son contexte culturel pour le guider autrement. Ca reste vaste mais c'est faisable petit à petit, au moins.
Par exemple on peut concevoir des systèmes politiques qui ne soient pas des filtres à crocodiles, des systèmes économiques qui privilégient et récompensent l'intégration à l'écosystème social et naturel plutôt que la production/consommation linéaire (qui est une course à la transformation des ressources en déchets et des relations humaines en hiérarchies d'exploitation sociale).

Pour revenir au sujet: c'est parce que plusieurs modèles sont possibles que les lois ne sont pas une fin mais un moyen et que leur légitimité est fonction du modèle qu'elles servent. Pour reprendre la métaphore, les lois ne sont que les lignes de code du software. Alors, est-il bon de se moquer des bugs d'un logiciel? Oui, suffisamment pour voir plus large et juger le logiciel, mais pas trop quand même puisqu'il faut bien réparer les bugs. Finalement, notre système social c'est juste la version alpha des Sims 2100 dont le moteur, buggé ou pas, promet un gameplay intéressant ou dégueu.

Allusion-à-la-drogue proof & bisounours proof.  :B):

----------


## von_yaourt

J'aime beaucoup la façon dont certains voient le droit et l'état du droit dans la société actuelle, c'est aussi divertissant que surprenant. D'ailleurs je n'ajouterai rien à ce débat qui me paraît brasser du vent sur des phantasmes, mais je répondrai juste de façon lapidaire aux questions de GMB




> Est ce souhaitable de se moquer publiquement de l'inefficacité de la  justice ? Aujourd'hui TPB dit clairement à la justice qu'elle est  inutile.


Souhaitable je ne sais pas, compréhensible certainement. Les nouveautés d'internet sont que les échanges illégaux et autres pratiques tout aussi illégales sont facilités par l'immatérialité des données, et surtout l'anonymat ou la possibilité pour les plus doués de le conserver ; et c'est sans parler des possibilités de récidives infinies. La démocratisation d'internet est un phénomène très récent, il ne faut pas s'étonner que la justice mette du temps à légiférer, mais l'obstacle majeur qu'est le fait qu'internet est un phénomène mondial la ralentit d'autant, voire la rend tout simplement inefficace. Si j'avais une solution à ça je serais déjà riche, mais à mon avis on n'arrivera à rien si on essaye de limiter les activités illégales d'internet sans frapper un grand coup sur les responsables physiques (quand c'est possible, puisque l'anonymat est encore une fois possible) : grosses amendes, taule, bagne, et torture à base de Francis Lalanne me paraissent être les seules réponses appropriées à ce phénomène qui ne va que croissant.




> Est ce souhaitable pour un parti politique de protéger ouvertement une  activité qui se présente elle-même comme illégale ?


Quant au fait d'héberger un site qui commet des activités illégales ou  les facilite (puisque c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit), ça me paraît  être un acte hautement répréhensible, y compris venant d'un parti  politique qui joue avec l'effet d'annonce engendré. C'est un peu comme  si le siège d'un parti politique avait hébergé Colona parce qu'il  voulait légaliser le meurtre, pour faire une analogie avec l'actualité  récente - qu'importe la nature de l'acte illégal, le seul fait qu'il le  soit rend sa survenance répréhensible, je n'entends pas comparer le  téléchargement au meurtre d'un haut fonctionnaire de l'État, bien  entendu. 




> Question : n'y aurait il pas un moyen d'appliquer à l'Internet, la même  chose qu'aux eaux internationales ?
> Pour moi les deux sont très proches en principe.
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haute_mer


Ouh là, tu rentres dans un domaine du droit qui est tout autre. Si tu pouvais expliquer en quoi à tes yeux les deux phénomènes sont proches je - ou tout autre apprenti juriste tel que moi - pourrais peut être éclaircir ta lanterne. Et je dis ça d'autant plus que la haute mer est une zone  qui demeure à peu de choses près non règlementée par le droit international, et à laquelle en l'occurrence, on n'a pas appliqué grand chose... Et tu n'imagines même pas le merdier que ça a été pour créer le peu de choses en question.

Effectivement, internet est au même titre que la zone que l'on nomme la haute mer un objet du droit qui concerne toutes les nations. Il s'y pratique des activités illégales sans réel contrôle de la part de protagonistes du monde entier et donc en cela ton analogie est loin d'être bête. Mais il y a une différence majeure : qui l'utilise. Les droits relatifs à la haute mer ne sont pas des droits envers les particuliers (hormis bien sûr les droits d'assistance aux marins etc., mais là on peut difficilement faire une analogie avec internet) mais bien envers les États, et plus précisément ceux dont les navires présents dans la zone battent pavillon. Or on entre là dans le champs du droit international (et pour être plus précis du droit de la mer, dont j'ai étudié une infime partie cette année avec une des meilleures spécialistes françaises de la discipline), qui est un ordre juridique extrêmement différent de celui dont les profanes ont intuitivement connaissance, puisque les individus n'en sont pas les sujets (du moins, pas encore mais je simplifie tout à l'extrême). Internet est utilisé exclusivement par des particuliers et dans leur propre intérêt, donc tu imagines bien que leur appliquer des règles réservées aux États avec toutes les spécificités de l'ordre juridique international (qui pour faire court, n'a rien à voir ni avec le droit interne où les sujets sont liés par les lois et le règlement, ni avec le droit de l'Union européenne qui peut imposer des choses aux États membres). Donc analogie subtile, mais malheureusement les deux objets sont trop différents pour qu'on puisse les comparer valablement.

----------


## SAYA

> Ce fil de discussion évite bien des écueils depuis le début et a su élever le débat et répondre au défi de GMB. C'est un plaisir de voir qu'il y a des canards avec du répondant.


 absolument d'accord c'est non seulement instructif, intéressant et ça change tellement de l'agression pure et simple. Merci à G_M_B d'avoir lancé cet échange  ::wub:: 




> Je ne sais pas si à force d'approfondir on est HS, mais pour répondre à SAYA:
> 
> Le consumérisme a beau s'appuyer sur des instincts, des émotions, et des traits génétiques intrinsèques à l'homme, ce n'est qu'un "software culturel". Il existe des centaines d'alternatives possibles et imaginables tout aussi viables qui exploitent le même hardware humain, mais différemment, et ne requièrent donc pas de changer la nature de l'homme mais "seulement" son contexte culturel pour le guider autrement. Ca reste vaste mais c'est faisable petit à petit, au moins.
> Par exemple on peut concevoir des systèmes politiques qui ne soient pas des filtres à crocodiles, des systèmes économiques qui privilégient et récompensent l'intégration à l'écosystème social et naturel plutôt que la production/consommation linéaire (qui est une course à la transformation des ressources en déchets et des relations humaines en hiérarchies d'exploitation sociale).
> 
> Pour revenir au sujet: c'est parce que plusieurs modèles sont possibles que les lois ne sont pas une fin mais un moyen et que leur légitimité est fonction du modèle qu'elles servent. Pour reprendre la métaphore, les lois ne sont que les lignes de code du software. Alors, est-il bon de se moquer des bugs d'un logiciel? Oui, suffisamment pour voir plus large et juger le logiciel, mais pas trop quand même puisqu'il faut bien réparer les bugs. Finalement, notre système social c'est juste la version alpha des Sims 2100 dont le moteur, buggé ou pas, promet un gameplay intéressant ou dégueu.


 ::wub::  j'aime bien cette façon de répondre, mais vois tu c'est que, justement,  tu apportes là de l'eau à mon moulin car, à mon sens, c'est pour ça que le "hardware" que sont devenus les citoyens permet  à notre "software" de dirigeants de mieux exploiter (enfin   :B):   ) ce superbe "instrument" : la déshumanisation en quelque sorte ! Et perso, c'est tout ce que je veux éviter mais pas au mépris des lois. Plutôt que de virer à l'anarchie, pourquoi ne pas faire en sorte de les améliorer et ça va forcément arriver.. j'espère simplement que le prix n'en sera pas trop élevé. J'en veux pour encouragement ce qui se passe actuellement au Conseil Constitutionnel (sous réserve que ce ne soit pas une vaste médiatisation destinée à endormir notre vigilance : oui oui je suis toujours très méfiante ; mais c'est quand même un premier pas)


@von yaourt




> D'ailleurs je n'ajouterai rien à ce débat qui me paraît brasser du vent sur des phantasmes,


Sans polémique aucune, cette phrase est surprenante de la part d'un "apprenti juriste" ; il me semble qu'échanger n'est pas brasser du vent : je me trompe ?




> Effectivement, internet est au même titre que la zone que l'on nomme la haute mer un objet du droit qui concerne toutes les nations. Il s'y pratique des activités illégales sans réel contrôle de la part de protagonistes du monde entier et donc en cela ton analogie est loin d'être bête. Mais il y a une différence majeure : qui l'utilise. Les droits relatifs à la haute mer ne sont pas des droits envers les particuliers (hormis bien sûr les droits d'assistance aux marins etc., mais là on peut difficilement faire une analogie avec internet) mais bien envers les États, et plus précisément ceux dont les navires présents dans la zone battent pavillon. Or on entre là dans le champs du droit international (et pour être plus précis du droit de la mer, dont j'ai étudié une infime partie cette année avec une des meilleures spécialistes françaises de la discipline), qui est un ordre juridique extrêmement différent de celui dont les profanes ont intuitivement connaissance, puisque les individus n'en sont pas les sujets (du moins, pas encore mais je simplifie tout à l'extrême). Internet est utilisé exclusivement par des particuliers et dans leur propre intérêt, donc tu imagines bien que leur appliquer des règles réservées aux États avec toutes les spécificités de l'ordre juridique international (qui pour faire court, n'a rien à voir ni avec le droit interne où les sujets sont liés par les lois et le règlement, ni avec le droit de l'Union européenne qui peut imposer des choses aux États membres). Donc analogie subtile, mais malheureusement les deux objets sont trop différents pour qu'on puisse les comparer valablement.


Pardon, je ne suis pas d'accord : il me semble que l'État est également utilisateur d'internet (impôts, Urssaf ou autres organismes, sans oublier la Gendarmerie et les Renseignements etc.) partant comme peux tu dire : dans leur propre intérêt ? A partir de là la comparaison (mais attention je ne suis pas juriste) faite avec les eaux internationales dont le Droit concerne les États (et parfois aussi le citoyens lambda en détresse... dérive, piratage etc.) ne m'apparaît pas incongrue. J'aimerai bien avoir l'avis de notre G_M_ à tous comme j'ai lu plus haut ::P:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Ouh là, tu rentres dans un domaine du droit qui est tout autre. Si tu pouvais expliquer en quoi à tes yeux les deux phénomènes sont proches je - ou tout autre apprenti juriste tel que moi - pourrais peut être éclaircir ta lanterne. Et je dis ça d'autant plus que la haute mer est une zone  qui demeure à peu de choses près non règlementée par le droit international, et à laquelle en l'occurrence, on n'a pas appliqué grand chose... Et tu n'imagines même pas le merdier que ça a été pour créer le peu de choses en question.
> 
> Effectivement, internet est au même titre que la zone que l'on nomme la haute mer un objet du droit qui concerne toutes les nations. Il s'y pratique des activités illégales sans réel contrôle de la part de protagonistes du monde entier et donc en cela ton analogie est loin d'être bête. Mais il y a une différence majeure : qui l'utilise. Les droits relatifs à la haute mer ne sont pas des droits envers les particuliers (hormis bien sûr les droits d'assistance aux marins etc., mais là on peut difficilement faire une analogie avec internet) mais bien envers les États, et plus précisément ceux dont les navires présents dans la zone battent pavillon. Or on entre là dans le champs du droit international (et pour être plus précis du droit de la mer, dont j'ai étudié une infime partie cette année avec une des meilleures spécialistes françaises de la discipline), qui est un ordre juridique extrêmement différent de celui dont les profanes ont intuitivement connaissance, puisque les individus n'en sont pas les sujets (du moins, pas encore mais je simplifie tout à l'extrême). Internet est utilisé exclusivement par des particuliers et dans leur propre intérêt, donc tu imagines bien que leur appliquer des règles réservées aux États avec toutes les spécificités de l'ordre juridique international (qui pour faire court, n'a rien à voir ni avec le droit interne où les sujets sont liés par les lois et le règlement, ni avec le droit de l'Union européenne qui peut imposer des choses aux États membres). Donc analogie subtile, mais malheureusement les deux objets sont trop différents pour qu'on puisse les comparer valablement.


Rien n'empeche un particulier de s'aventurer en "haute mer", en revanche la règle fait que les états sont limités dans leurs actions lorqu'ils penetrent dans cette zone et ne peuvent agir en tant qu'état, ni revendiquer une quelconque propriété.

L'Internet tout comme la haute mer sont pour moi des « Biens publics mondiaux »

"Internet est utilisé exclusivement par des particuliers et dans leur propre intérêt"

La vulgarisation fait qu'il est utilisé par de plus en plus de particuliers mais pas uniquement, l'Arpanet est a l'origine militaire.

L'Internet est Tout sauf interne ou national.

De part sa nature "mondiale" Internet ne peut se conformer a la vision franco-française de ce qu'il devrait être. Le monde n'est pas rose et plein de bisous au contraire. L'Internet ne peut être autrement.

Les récentes interventions juridiques nuisent a l'outil mais pas aux maux humains, il y aura toujours des déviants.

Tout comme un néophyte qui s'aventure en mer sans connaitre les règles de barre et de route prend des risques, Mme Michu qui s'aventure sur l'Internet sans savoir ce qu'elle cherche en prend aussi.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Pardon, je ne suis pas d'accord : il me semble que l'État est également utilisateur d'internet (impôts, Urssaf ou autres organismes, sans oublier la Gendarmerie et les Renseignements etc.) partant comme peux tu dire : dans leur propre intérêt ? A partir de là la comparaison (mais attention je ne suis pas juriste) faite avec les eaux internationales dont le Droit concerne les États (et parfois aussi le citoyens lambda en détresse... dérive, piratage etc.) ne m'apparaît pas incongrue.


L'État a beau être un utilisateur d'internet, ça n'empêche pas que ce sont les particuliers qui commettent des actes illégaux en l'utilisant (à moins que le Costa Rica se soit mis à télécharger du Britney Spears, je vois mal le contraire se dérouler), donc on ne peut pas légiférer à direction des États sur ces questions. C'est éminemment différent de la haute mer, déjà par nature (qui l'utilise, à quoi elle sert) mais aussi parce que les destinataires du droit sont différents : si toi tu vas en haute mer, et si tu commets un acte illégal (et encore une fois, la législation en haute mer est tellement mince qui tu auras bien du mal à le faire), tu seras poursuivi par un État quelconque, et non pas par le droit international, dont tu n'es pas le sujet (destinataire, si tu préfères). 

Lapinaute, je te suis de moins en moins. Quand tu dis "il faudrait appliquer à Internet ce qu'on applique à la haute mer", je ne comprends pas sous quel angle tu l'entends. Certes la haute mer et internet sont des objets mondialisés qui ne sont pas susceptibles d'appropriation, mais ça c'est un état de fait : puisqu'il n'y a pas de frontières physiques à internet, on ne peut se l'approprier. Tout le reste, depuis l'utilisateur commun jusqu'à l'utiliation qu'on en fait, fait diverger la nature profonde de la haute mer et d'internet, donc rien de ce qu'on applique à l'un n'est transposable à l'autre.
Mais je ne saisis absolument rien de ce que tu souhaites faire me faire comprendre dans ton dernier post... ::O:

----------


## exarkun

Internet c'est comme la Lune, ça n'appartient à personne mais tout le monde veut sa part de territoire.

L'être humain à besoin de limite car il a besoin de contrôle, ce qu'il ne contrôle pas lui fait peur, comme le feu faisait peur à nos ancêtres, comme la bombe nucléaire fait peur aux pays qui n'ont pas et qui font tout pour l'avoir. 

Internet posera toujours problème aux gouvernements tant qu'ils n'auront pas la main mise dessus. TPB est un bateau pirate écumant les mers pour piller les marchands et couler leurs bateaux. Un jour où l'autre les pirate n'existeront plus et on passera à autre chose. 

Mais attention aux libertés, car si protéger les auteurs peut paraître une bonne chose en soi, il ne faut pas oublier que derrière, cela peut entraîner les pires lois anti démocratique qui soient, un député nous l'a bien montré récemment avec l'identité obligatoire sur les blogs.

Vous ne le voyez pas, mais il est tellement plus simple de brandir l'épee contre une poignée de pirate pour imposer son pouvoir, et là encore Bush et le 11 septembre en est le meilleur exemple: il avait fait passé les toutes lois qu'il voulait, il a fait la guerre à un pays sous un faux pretexte (avoué par la suite, il s'est excusé ...) pour prendre le contrôle du pétrole.

Méfions nous, car Internet ne doit pas devenir comme l'Irak, un terrain de jeu et de propagande pour les puissants de l'industrie et du commerce au détriment du consommateur.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Lapinaute, je te suis de moins en moins. Quand tu dis "il faudrait appliquer à Internet ce qu'on applique à la haute mer", je ne comprends pas sous quel angle tu l'entends. Certes la haute mer et internet sont des objets mondialisés qui ne sont pas susceptibles d'appropriation, mais ça c'est un état de fait : puisqu'il n'y a pas de frontières physiques à internet, on ne peut se l'approprier. Tout le reste, depuis l'utilisateur commun jusqu'à l'utiliation qu'on en fait, fait diverger la nature profonde de la haute mer et d'internet, donc rien de ce qu'on applique à l'un n'est transposable à l'autre.
> Mais je ne saisis absolument rien de ce que tu souhaites faire me faire comprendre dans ton dernier post...


Désolé j'ai du mal a mettre des mots sur des sentiments, ça doit être mon syndrome qui reprend le dessus, je pars du principe que tout le monde comprend à quoi je pense, sauf que ce n'est bien évidement pas le cas. :^_^: 

Pour faire simple les points communs sont nombreux, l'état de fait que tu cites n'est pas si clair que ça au vu des récentes réflexions politiques. (nationalisation, identifiant unique, droits d'auteurs, anonymat ...)

Il ne s'agit pas d'appliquer strictement le droit maritime, mais de protéger le fonctionnement du réseau.

----------


## SAYA

> L'État a beau être un utilisateur d'internet, ça n'empêche pas que ce sont les particuliers qui commettent des actes illégaux


Tiens tiens, pourtant il me semble me souvenir qu'il n'y a pas bien longtemps on reprochait, à un parti politique (ah ! Oui, bien sûr,  ce n'est pas l'État) d'avoir "piraté un clip vidéo"..
En ce qui concerne la mer, mais évidemment je suis prête à reconnaitre que je me trompe car je suis bien trop ignare dans ce domaine, il y a bien les "eaux internationales" qui ne sont sous la dépendance d'aucun État qui d'ailleurs n'aurait aucun droit à en revendiquer la souveraineté . Et si le droit qui s'applique est celui de l'État qui bat pavillon, ne faut-il pas encore se référer à une convention internationale ratifiée, notamment par les Nations-Unies : pourquoi, par extension, ne pourrait-il pas en être de même pour l'Internet ?

Suite à 'édit : comment ça marche pour les liaisons satellites : là non plus pas de frontières tangibles ?


@ exarkun




> Méfions nous, car Internet ne doit pas devenir comme l'Irak, un terrain de jeu et de propagande pour les puissants de l'industrie et du commerce au détriment du consommateur.


Oui tu as raison c'est pour ça qu'il faut établir une règlementation équitable, débattue légalement, seul moyen de lui conserver son objet essentiel d'ouverture sur le monde tout en préservant la liberté de chacun et en le plaçant face à sa responsabilité quant à à ses choix.

----------


## Saankan

La question est-la suivante: La loit doit-elle induire l'usage, ou l'usage doit-il induire la loi?

Cette question me touche particulièrement dans un tout autre domaine, celui de la bio éthique.

Pour faire un parallèle avec la bioéthique et rappeler qu'en France aussi l'usage induit - parfois - la loi, on peut citer la loi Veil du 17/01/1975, loi qui dépénalise l'IVG en France, et qui fait suite à une période pendant laquelle des praticiens ont conduit des activités illégales, activités cependant en accord avec leur éthique et leur morale. Est-ce une mauvaise chose?

Pour ma part, il est très certainnement bien des cas ou la loi se doit d'être modifiée/abrogée en fonction de l'usage, afin de suivre l'évolution des moeurs et des sociétés (On pourrait faire un autre parallèle sur l'évolution des "lois" de psychatrie, en particulier de l'évolution des _Paraphilies_ du DSM-IV, l'homosexualité notamment n'étant plus considérée comme une paraphilie depuis le DSM-III, soit les années 80, ce qui signifie qu'elle était - auparavant - considérée comme une "maladie mentale"! ).

Bref, fin de la parenthèse et de la parabole, bon débat à tout, ça fait plaisir de voir un échange d'idées et de réflexions.

----------


## perverpepere

> L'État a beau être un utilisateur d'internet, ça n'empêche pas que ce  sont les particuliers qui commettent des actes illégaux en l'utilisant


Il me semble, qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps on a accuser la Chine de lancer des attacks informatique via Internet. 

Pourquoi un etat ne pourrait il commettre du piratage informatique ?
On peut tres bien imaginer la France s'introduire dans les serveurs de banque Suisse, l'Iran infiltré les serveurs militaires étranger .....
(je n'ai rien contre ces nations ce ne sont que des exemples pris au hasards)

----------


## tenshu

> Je ne suis ni anthropologue ni philosophe, mais je ne pense pas que le consumérisme soit intimement lié à l'Humain, je serais plus d'avis que c'est une conséquence dE :
> Par conséquent relève, me semble-t-il, de l'être humain car c'est bien l'homme qui, par son évolution,  fait avancer la civilisation et crée les sociétés. Au "commencement" l'homme a découvert pour améliorer ses conditions de vie, puis au fur et à mesure il a découvert encore et encore, et de nos jours chacun n'a de cesse d'avoir toujours plus au risque de passer à côté de valeurs essentielles : je me trompe peut être, mais il me semble donc bien que le consumérisme soit lié  à l'humain. Qu'en penses-tu ?


Cette vision est fausse, le consumérisme et donc le productivisme est en fait extrêmement récent. Un siècle à peine, une goutte d'eau dans l'hstoire de l'humanité.

En fait les études anthropologique démontre que depuis l'age de bronze environ, l'évolution mentale des Hommes s'est fixé autour du "cycle du don". Et que l'évolution vers une société monétaire et de la consommation n'est absolument pas une tendance absolue. En fait les anthropologues n'ont pas observés cette tendance dans les tribus qu'ils ont put rencontrer.

A ce titre je pense que le dernier bouquin de J.Généreux synthétise tout ça très bien.

D'ailleurs on pourrait peut être faire un parallèle entre ce cycle du don et les mécanismes du P2P, le côté je télécharge mais également je met à disposition marche probablement par ce qu'il entre dans ce schéma. Les utilisateurs qui partagent sans y être contraint en tirent une sensation positive, une quasi fierté d'œuvrer à un partage non marchand. J'avais pas vu cet aspect mais c'est assez frappant en vérité.

----------


## Pronoein

Quelques citations à propos du légalisme vs illégalisme: « J'ai toujours prêché que la non-violence demande que les moyens que nous utilisons doivent être aussi purs que la fin que nous recherchons. J'ai essayé de rendre clair que c'est mal d'utiliser des moyens immoraux pour atteindre une juste fin. Mais je dois affirmer maintenant que c'est aussi mal, voir pire encore, d'utiliser des moyens moraux pour préserver une fin immorale. » Martin Luther King

« La véritable indépendance ne viendra pas de la prise du pouvoir par quelques-uns, mais du pouvoir que tous auront de s'opposer aux abus de l'autorité. »
« C'est une erreur de croire qu'il n'y ait pas de rapport entre la fin et les moyens, et cette erreur a entraîné des hommes considérés [de bonne foi] à commettre de terribles crimes. C'est comme si vous disiez qu'en plantant des mauvaises herbes on peut récolter des roses. »

Gandhi

----------


## b0b0

Intéressant comme débat, l'article aussi. J'avais pas encore vu les choses comme ça, cette impuissance de la justice sur internet m'intrigue.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Beaucoup de choses ont été dites, je suis bien content. J'écarte ceux qui débattent de la question de savoir si TPB/le piratage, c'est bien ou c'est mal, ça ne m'intéresse pas. J'écarte également le débat TPB commet des actes légaux/illégaux, dans la mesure où TPB lui-même aujourd'hui se place du côté hors la loi et se marre de voir l'impuissance de la loi avec leur lolcat. 

En revanche, je note plusieurs posts sur la question de la légitimité de ne pas respecter une loi, la désobéissance civile etc...

Je voudrais commencer sur ce point: Ce n'est qu'une analyse de juriste, ce n'est pas un jugement moral, mais voilà comment on peut juridiquement considérer les choses:

Une loi est une loi: que vous l'aimiez ou pas, elle s'impose à vous. Considérer que vous, tout seul, vous avez le pouvoir de décider que telle ou telle loi est bidon et donc que vous ne la respectez pas fait de vous simplement un délinquant qui ne s'assume pas. Si chacun s'arroge son petit pouvoir de décider quelle loi il n'aime pas et considère que du coup, en lui désobéissant, il est un robin des bois des temps modernes, c'est juste l'anarchie. Une molle anarchie déguisée sous des oripeaux de grands principes. Le corpus des règles de droit n'est pas un marché dans lequel vous choisissez ce qui s'impose à vous. Le droit, les lois, naissent par un processus démocratique qui les rendent légitimes, au sens positif du terme. Si vous ne les aimez pas, votez pour un changement. Si le vote ne vous apporte rien, et que la classe politique n'a personne qui reflète votre sensibilité ou les choix de société que vous aimeriez voir adopter, montez votre propre mouvement. Ou alors rappelez vous que la démocratie, c'est forcément la loi de la majorité des votants. C'est tout de même mieux et plus légitime que la loi d'un seul dictateur.

Les seuls cas de désobéissance à la loi qu'un juriste peut accepter sont les suivants: 

- Si la loi n'en est pas une. Par exemple, un texte qui se présente comme une loi mais sans être la résultante d'un processus légitime: un dictateur par exemple qui, suite à un coup d'état militaire viendrait prendre des "lois" . Ces textes ne sont pas des lois, ce sont des expressions de la volonté d'un dictateur. Ce sont des textes contraignants qu'il faut suivre sous peine de se prendre une balle dans la tête, mais ils ne sont pas légitimes. Mais qu'est ce qu'une loi légitime ? Cela varie au sein de chaque société, mais chaque société à sa définition du légitime. Chez nous, une loi légitime est une loi votée démocratiquement. Dans d'autres sociétés, cela sera la loi qui découle d'un conseil des sages, (les plus anciens par exemple). Dans d'autres encore, cela sera autre chose. Vous voyez que la question est complexe: Avec un dictateur qui arrive au pouvoir, c'est assez simple, on considérera généralement que ses "lois" n'en sont pas. mais quid d'un régime Théocratique qui existerait depuis des siècles de fous de dieu ? En tous les cas, dans notre société, un texte qui s'appelle "loi", est vraiment une loi, en ce qu'il est légitime selon la conception établie par notre constitution, c'est à dire résultant d'un processus démocratique.

- Si celui qui désobéit à une loi le fait pour combattre l'injustice et en risquant sa vie. Quant désobéir à une loi peut vous coûter la vie, le risque que vous prenez ce faisant légitime votre résistance. C'est une vraie désobéissance civile, de celle que l'on souhaite voir partout où des lois assassines doivent être combattues. C'est Robin des bois ou, en bcp moins drôle, les résistants de tous les régimes dictatoriaux. Si vous risquez pas grand chose à violer une loi, ce n'est pas un combat que vous menez. 

Mais le simple fait de risquer sa peau ne suffit pas. Par exemple, avant les années 1980, tuer un flic en France était punie de la peine de mort. Il est évident que ceux qui tuaient des flics au cours d'un braquage n'étaient pas des héros des temps modernes, mais des assassins purs et simples. Le truc c'est qu'ils ne pratiquaient pas la désobéissance civile, ils agissaient pour leur égoïsme propre. On ajoute donc une notion: Celui de combattre l'injustice.

Car, pour considérer d'un point de vue juridique, une vraie désobéissance civile, celui qui risque sa vie en désobéissant à une loi ne doit pas le faire pour son confort personnel ou pour ses petits plaisirs de la vie. Il le fait parce qu'il pense vraiment que respecter la loi est intolérable et il le fait en dépit des risques énormes qu'il prend.

Maintenant prenons les lois genre DADVSI contre le piratage :

Elles sont issues d'un processus légitime, tel qu'il est défini dans notre société. 

Elles ne créent pas une injustice intolérable, au point que l'on soit prêt à risquer sa vie pour y désobéir. Ceux qui violent ces lois ne le font que pour leur petit confort personnel. 

Et d'ailleurs, en violant lesdites lois, vous ne risquez ni la mort, ni la prison à vie.

Moralité, en ne respectant pas lesdites lois, vous êtes juste des délinquants. Ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur, c'est un constat juridique. Vous pouvez télécharger à fond tout ce que vous voulez, du moment que vous assumez le risque vous prenez. Mais ne transformez pas ça en un magnifique combat de désobéissance civile.

Maintenant voyons TPB: ils font un peu de l'argent avec la pub sur leur site, mais clairement, je pense que, sauf erreur, on ne puisse pas dire qu'ils s'enrichissent considérablement à proposer au public leur liste de torrents. Admettons donc qu'ils mènent une forme de combat pour changer la société, pour forcer le circuit de la distribution des oeuvres de l'esprit à se remettre en cause. En revanche, ils violent des lois légitimement prises, le combat qu'ils prétendent mener n'est pas non plus une lutte contre une injustice insupportable et ils ne risquent certainement pas leur vie ce faisant. 

Je dirais donc que, toujours du point de vue du juriste, ce ne sont pas des héros de la désobéissance civile. Juste des délinquants.

----------


## Pronoein

> Considérer que vous, *tout seul,* vous avez le pouvoir de décider que telle ou telle loi est bidon et donc que vous ne la respectez pas fait de vous simplement un délinquant


Est-ce que le nombre est significatif pour un juriste? Et si c'était 10 000 personnes? 10 millions? 40 millions?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bonne question: le nombre n'a pas forcément grande importance en théorie du droit. Si tu es seul à risquer ta vie pour combattre une injustice légalement instituée (par exemple, tu es seul à refuser de tuer les roux comme la loi t'oblige à le faire si tu en rencontres un sous peine de ta propre mort à toi), tu commets un acte de désobeissance civile. 

En fait, je cache les mots pour ne pas effrayer, mais on entre dans une histoire de droit positif et de droit naturel. Une loi peut être injuste bien sur, le fait que des millions de gens la refusent rend la résistance plus recevable. 

Mais qu'est ce que l'injustice ? Comme je le disais plus haut, pour qu'un juriste puisse accepter que la loi soit valablement violé (c'est à dire pour qu'on considère que celui qui viole la loi est autre chose qu'un délinquant) il faut que l'injustice soit dramatique. Et il faut que le résistant agisse non pas pour son intérêt matériel mais pour lutter contre son injustice. Et qu'il risque très gros.

Mais des millions de gens qui piratent des mp3 sont des millions de délinquants.

Après se pose une autre question qui fera l'objet d'un autre post dés que je peux: le fait qu'il y ait des millions de délinquants aux yeux d'une loi pose la question de l'intérêt d'une telle loi. N'est elle pas impuissante ? N'est elle pas inadaptée ?

C'est le thème de l'évolution législative de la société, que pose TPB en se moquant ouvertement de l'impuissance de la loi.

----------


## von_yaourt

J'aime cette vision positiviste GMB. Carré de Malberg vaincra !

----------


## Pronoein

> pour qu'un juriste puisse accepter que la loi soit valablement violé il faut que l'injustice soit *dramatique*


Que veut dire ce mot en langage juridique? Mis à part quelques évènements évidents, il me semble que le drame est une question de prise de conscience, d'attentes et de valeurs culturelles, trois choses que la mise en scène excelle à médiatiser...
Pour prendre un exemple l'accès ou la privation à la culture, à la liberté de pensée et à celle d'expression peuvent être perçus comme un luxe accessoire d'enfant gâté (un détail de l'histoire, donc) ou bien comme la condition la plus fondamentale pour développer un esprit digne (et le drame de nos vies, donc). 
De plus, le drame n'est-il pas multiplié si l'injustice s'applique à tous, constamment et depuis des générations?
Enfin, mis à part quelques situations purement physiques, le drame ne semble quelque chose de mental (dilemmes, émotions, privations de possibilités par exemple) qui compare la réalité *perçue* à une réalité *attendue*. 
Tout ceci me semble bien flou et malléable donc. Que dit le juriste là-dessus?




> Et qu'il risque très gros.


N'est-ce pas contradictoire avec une certaine logique de répression qui cherche à punir d'autant plus fort ce qu'elle ne veut pas reconnaître comme légitime?
Plus on punit fort parce qu'on ne veut pas reconnaître la légitimité du désobéissant, plus le juriste serait prédisposé à reconnaître le désobéissant comme légitime (si les autres critères  sont remplis) puisqu'il risque gros  ::wacko:: ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ce que je disais dans mon post, c'est que c'est pas facile d'être un vrai "résistant", même dans les cas d'écoles, on en trouve pas des centaines. Disons que, une chose est certaine: une loi qui déclare la contrefaçon des oeuvres de l'esprit illégale est peut être couillonne, elle est peut être inefficace, en tous les cas, elle ne crée pas une injustice équivalente à celle qui pourrait coûter la vie à des millions de gens. 

Quant à ta réflexion sur la logique de répression n'oublie pas qu'on parle par hypothèse d'une loi très gravement injuste: plus une loi injuste punit sévèrement, plus il peut être juridiquement acceptable de la refuser (et encore, à condition qu'on ne la refuse pas pour son intérêt personnel et qu'on risque gros en la refusant).

C'est à dire qu'une loi injuste et très sévère, bien que légitimement élaborée (votée par une démocratie par ex) s'éloigne du droit au sens naturaliste du terme; ce texte, bien que loi au sens positiviste, ne correspond pas à une loi naturelle (celle que la raison éclairée peut juger comme une loi souhaitable). 

La notion de raison éclairée est  évidemment subjective, c'est pour ça qu'on l'on ne s'accorde en général que sur les cas extrêmes.

----------


## Saankan

> La notion de raison éclairée est  évidemment subjective, c'est pour ça qu'on l'on ne s'accorde en général que sur les cas extrêmes.


Mis à part ce relativisme tout relatif, j'aimerais bien connaître le point de vue d'un juriste sur la question suivante:


La loi a-elle vocation d'induire l'usage?

Aka. la loi est-elle votée pour infléchir les mentalités, ou est-elle la pour les encadrer, et aussi, la loi est-elle uniquement destinée à être restrictive (ne faites pas ceci.) ou doit-elle aussi être permissive (Vous pouvez faire l'action suivante.)?


Si la loi est uniquement la pour induire puis encadrer les usages, alors elle est, de manière ontologique, par essence, un frein à l'évolution - bonne ou mauvaise, peu importe - des moeurs et par extension de la société, et donc d'une partie de l'espèce, et est donc incompatible avec toute idée d'évolution.

Tout facteur favorisant l'immobilisme est un facteur *nocif* pour l'espèce et doit donc être combattu.

Sur ce, j'ai conscience d'avoir, hormis mes questions, orienté le débat, mais cela me semble important à signifier.

----------


## NZL

> (...) J'écarte ceux qui débattent de la question de savoir si TPB/le piratage, c'est bien ou c'est mal, ça ne m'intéresse pas. (...)


C'est ton débat, et tu écartes ce que tu veux et qui tu veux, mais tu ne m'enlèveras pas de l'idée que la loi sans la morale, et donc la notion de bien et de mal, n'a aucun sens. Pour prendre un exemple qui revient encore une fois sur tes propres arguments, une partie non négligeable des catholiques de ce pays sont contre l'avortement en avançant un argument uniquement moral, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il te viendrait à l'esprit de les écarter d'un débat sur ce sujet j'espère...




> (...)
> En revanche, je note plusieurs posts sur la question de la légitimité de ne pas respecter une loi, la désobéissance civile etc... (...)


Pause culturelle : pas de points de suspension après un etc, juste un point. Ceci ne fera pas avancer le débat, et ne corrigera pas mes propres fautes  ::): 




> (...) Une loi est une loi: que vous l'aimiez ou pas, elle s'impose à vous. Considérer que vous, tout seul, vous avez le pouvoir de décider que telle ou telle loi est bidon et donc que vous ne la respectez pas fait de vous simplement un délinquant qui ne s'assume pas. (...)


Un délinquant peut-être. Mais laisse aux autres la liberté d'assumer ou pas. Je pense que la majorité assume complètement. 




> (...) Si chacun s'arroge son petit pouvoir de décider quelle loi il n'aime pas et considère que du coup, en lui désobéissant, il est un robin des bois des temps modernes, c'est juste l'anarchie. Une molle anarchie déguisée sous des oripeaux de grands principes. (...)


Non. L'anarchie c'est de refuser toutes les règles. En refuser une ou plusieurs, de manière exclusive, ce n'est pas de l'anarchie. Ou alors tu appelles tout et n'importe quoi anarchie, et en particulier le monde dans lequel on vit aujourd'hui. La France aujourd'hui est-elle une anarchie ? Non. Et pourtant bien des lois subissent le sort dont on parle, et ce quotidiennement. En particulier par ceux qui les fabriquent. Et même parfois par ceux qui s'en font un étendard.






> (...) Le corpus des règles de droit n'est pas un marché dans lequel vous choisissez ce qui s'impose à vous. Le droit, les lois, naissent par un processus démocratique qui les rendent légitimes, au sens positif du terme. Si vous ne les aimez pas, votez pour un changement. Si le vote ne vous apporte rien, et que la classe politique n'a personne qui reflète votre sensibilité ou les choix de société que vous aimeriez voir adopter, montez votre propre mouvement. Ou alors rappelez vous que la démocratie, c'est forcément la loi de la majorité des votants. C'est tout de même mieux et plus légitime que la loi d'un seul dictateur. (...)


La vie est plus simple que du noir ou du blanc GMB. Il y a des lois  mauvaises que l'on respecte, non pas parce qu'on a pas le choix, mais  parce qu'on consent à patienter qu'elles disparaissent, ou qu'elles  deviennent meilleures. Je me ferais bien un petit joint une fois de  temps en temps si c'était légal. Et pourtant je ne le fais pas. Pas par  peur du gendarme (il n'y aurait pas autant de fumeurs d'herbe sinon).  Mais juste parce que dans ce domaine j'ai beaucoup plus l'impression que  les choses avancent, et que personne, moi compris, n'est vraiment lésé  d'attendre. Si de ma vie je n'y goûte jamais en France, tant pis. 

Or, ce n'est pas vrai dans le cas qui nous occupe. Les règles qui se  fixent aujourd'hui pour Internet le seront pour très longtemps, et  seront totalement ancrées dans la façon de vivre pour probablement cent  ans, si ce n'est plus. Internet est une évolution de l'humanité que je  place au niveau de l'écriture ou de l'imprimerie : la troisième grande  étape dans la transmission et la pérennisation de l'information (donc de  la culture et des connaissances). J'adhère à l'April, c'est ma manière à moi de faire du lobbying. Mais c'est insuffisant. Les choses évoluent vite par la volonté des multinationales de verrouiller le débat avant qu'il tourne en leur défaveur. Dans la précipitation (soyons sympa n'appelons pas ça de la corruption) nos politiques font "amen" à tout. Et c'est véritablement une catastrophe.

Alors si à un certain niveau aussi petit et minable soit-il, en étant délinquant, certains d'entre nous leur mettent une épine dans le pied, à Dieu vat ! Un trublion ça va, dix millions bonjour les dégâts. Et sans aller jusqu'à dire qu'en toute occasion tous les moyens sont bons, ceux-ci je trouve qu'ils le sont.




> (...) Les seuls cas de désobéissance à la loi qu'un juriste peut accepter sont les suivants: (NZL : et la suite)


OK. Tu as sûrement raison, ce n'est pas de la désobéissance civile au sens strict. Mais tu dois au moins admettre que sur le principe, c'est une extension : combattre une injustice par un acte illégal. Une injustice à l'échelle de l'humanité en plus, sur notre joli globe politique mondialisé. Une dictature d'un nouveau genre. Une dictature qui se sert d'anciens outils, mais avec des effets de levier jamais connus : manipulation, corruption, dévoiement des idées, régression morale, mais puissance G20. A côté des brevets logiciels, du vote truqué de l'ISO des documents de MS Office, du viol de la vie privée, du flicage de masse, HADOPI et ses petites amies les lois "sur l'économie numérique" ne sont pas acceptables. 

Pour conclure, et pour reprendre l'analogie du système immunitaire, la loi c'est quand tout va bien. Quand la démocratie est saine. Chaque agent joue son rôle, et tout fonctionne sans heurt. Mais là notre démocratie a une fièvre parce que dans la société civile des anticorps se créent. Or un anticorps n'a pas pour but de détruire, mais de protéger. Encore une fois n'appelons pas ça désobéissance civile si ce n'est pas la bonne locution (je suis pour, je te reprends sur l'anarchie, ce n'est pas pour appeler un chat un chien deux minutes après). Allez, je vote pour "coup de gueule civil". Et un coup de gueule à plusieurs millions ça en fait du bruit... D'ailleurs ça en fait tellement qu'on a ce débat ;-)

----------


## Vevster

> Mis à part ce relativisme tout relatif, j'aimerais bien connaître le point de vue d'un juriste sur la question suivante:
> 
> 
> La loi a-elle vocation d'induire l'usage?
> 
> Aka. la loi est-elle votée pour infléchir les mentalités, ou est-elle la pour les encadrer, et aussi, la loi est-elle uniquement destinée à être restrictive (ne faites pas ceci.) ou doit-elle aussi être permissive (Vous pouvez faire l'action suivante.)?
> 
> 
> Si la loi est uniquement la pour induire puis encadrer les usages, alors elle est, de manière ontologique, par essence, un frein à l'évolution - bonne ou mauvaise, peu importe - des moeurs et par extension de la société, et donc d'une partie de l'espèce, et est donc incompatible avec toute idée d'évolution.
> ...


Des lois permissives, il y en a.

En revanche, si on poursuit ton raisonnement à l'extrême, toute loi restrictive (repressive) est un facteur d'immobilisme et doit donc être combattue.
Donc légalisons ce qui est interdit aujourd'hui. Tout ce qui est interdit...je te laisse imaginer. 

Sacré évolution...

A mon avis, c'est sur le "restrictive = immobilisme = nocif" que ton raisonnement pêche. Est-ce vraiment applicable à la louche à toutes les lois?

La loi suit l'évolution de la société, c'est la leçon de l'histoire. Ca ne veut pas dire que des lois anciennes ("tu ne tueras point") et restrictives sont  mauvaises (nocives) et doivent être combattues

----------


## Saankan

> Des lois permissives, il y en a.
> 
> En revanche, si on poursuit ton raisonnement à l'extrême, toute loi restrictive (repressive) est un facteur d'immobilisme et doit donc être combattue.
> Donc légalisons ce qui est interdit aujourd'hui. Tout ce qui est interdit...je te laisse imaginer. 
> 
> Sacré évolution...
> 
> A mon avis, c'est sur le "restrictive = immobilisme = nocif" que ton raisonnement pêche. Est-ce vraiment applicable à la louche à toutes les lois?
> 
> La loi suit l'évolution de la société, c'est la leçon de l'histoire. Ca ne veut pas dire que des lois anciennes ("tu ne tueras point") et restrictives sont  mauvaises (nocives) et doivent être combattues


Tu as loupé un mot dans ma phrase.




> Si la loi est *uniquement* la pour induire puis encadrer les usages[...]


Donc oui, je ne prone pas le combat contre les lois restrictives. Je prone uniquement le combat contre l'immobilisme, ce qui est le cas quand toutes les lois ont pour unique but d'induire l'usage. A savoir qu'à mon sens, il doit exister des lois qui régulent la vie en société (sans aller jusqu'aux lois sur l'homicide/les crimes, toutes les lois qui permettent à tout un chacun de vivre le plus librement/tranquillement possible), et certaines loi qui découlent d'une morale sociétale/étatique (Achtung, parfois une loi appartien aux deux catégories suscitées. Alors, on fait quoi?), comme les lois qui régulent la sexualité, l'expression personnelle, l'accès à la culture, etc.

Toujours à mon sens, les lois découlant de la morale sociétale doivent évoluer en même temps que ladite morale, voire meme, dans certains cas, influer sur les lois "immuables"/fondamentales qui régulent la vie/structure même de la société.

(Exemple, ou l'usage induit la modification de la loi: l'abrogation des _Sodomy laws_ aux US depuis la décision de la cour suprème des états unis d'amérique de 2003 _" Lawrence v. Texas"_, qui concerne notamment l'état du *Texas* ou les actes de "sodomie" entre deux adultes consentants du même sexe étaient punis d'une amende de 500$, exemple ou un changement de morale subséquent à une modification de la société conduit à une modification de la loi, désormais inadaptéé à la société qu'elle est censée réguler. )

----------


## Vevster

> Toujours à mon sens, les lois découlant de la morale sociétale doivent évoluer en même temps que ladite morale, voire meme, dans certains cas, influer sur les lois "immuables"/fondamentales qui régulent la vie/structure même de la société.


Qui définit la morale de la société dans son ensemble? 

Dans le cas qui nous concerne, tu parle derégulation de l'accès à la culture. 
Je comprends donc que le droit d'auteur semble être pour toi (au moins certaines lois faites pour le protéger) un élément de cette régulation.

Et là, je pense qu'on ne sera pas d'accord. 
L'accès à la culture, ce n'est pas forcément le tout gratuit, et je pense que la grande majorité de ceux qui piratent ne regardent pas vraiment les autres possibilités offertes (attendre un peu que les prix baisse, location etc...).

donc, on pourrait être d'accord sur le fait ne pas être d'accord, et c'est l'objet de ma question; qui définit la moreale sociétale? Toi ou moi? Les deux? La majorité?

Pour les Sodomy Laws aux Etats Unis, au moins une est considérée comme constitutionnelle (UCMJ).

L'expression personnelle est aussi limitée, au moins dans le sens qu'elle peut être condamnée. La liberté d'expression totale n'existe dans aucune démocratie à ma connaissance. Est-ce bien? Mal? Que dit notre morale sociétale là-dessus?

----------


## Saankan

Tout d'abord, permettez moi de rager. Je viens de perdre la réponse que j'avais faite au post de  Vevster suite au crash inopiné de mon navigateur, alors que cette réponse était fort longue et argumentée, et que je déteste taper des trucs que j'ai déjà retapé. Alors je rage  :tired: 




> Qui définit la morale de la société dans son ensemble?


Et bien, je dois dire que la morale de la société dans son ensemble doit être définie par l'ensemble de la société. Sauf que nous savons tous à quel point est utopique l'espoir d'arriver à un consensus au sujet d'une question aussi simple que «-est-ce que j'aime le fromage-» dès lors que l'on parle d'un groupe d'individus de plus de dix personnes. Alors je crois qu'un bon compromis est que la morale sociétale doit effectivement être définie par la majorité de la société.

Et afin de compliquer un peu l'équation, je crois aussi qu'il est bon de nuancer un peu la notion de «-morale-» sociétale, car, la morale découlant de l'instruction, de l'éducation, de la religion, du schéma parental, de la langue, de la culture, du milieu social etc., il est necessaire de distinguer au moins plusieurs morales sociétales, et ainsi de définir une *morale sociétale majoritaire* qui, en démocratie, doit représenter la société, à un instant t donné.

Donc, pour répondre à la question que tu poses ici, et un peu plus bas: A mon sens, la morale sociétale (si on parle de la morale majoritaire) doit être définie par l'intersection de l'ensemble des morales «-consensus-» des individus/groupes d'individus composant la majorité, et reflète de manière plus ou moins précise l'état des moeurs de la majorité, et ainsi, il existera *toujours* d'autres morales appartenant à des groupes minoritaires reflétant d'autres courants de pensées, qui s'estimeront lésés, etc.






> Dans le cas qui nous concerne, tu parle derégulation de l'accès à la culture. 
> Je comprends donc que le droit d'auteur semble être pour toi (au moins certaines lois faites pour le protéger) un élément de cette régulation.


Bon, euh, non.

En fait, je ne prenais pas de position, je me contentais de vouloir une réponse/réflexion sur la question suivante: «-L'usage doit-il induire la loi, ou est-ce l'inverse?-».

Et parce que je crois qu'il faut être un peu précis, je vais revenir sur un ou deux points de sémantique, et préciser ce que j'entends par «-culture-».

J'entends, par culture, la définition de l'UNESCO, qui est: «-_l'ensemble des traits distinctifs, spirituels et matériels, intellectuels et affectifs, qui caractérisent une société ou un groupe social_-». Donc la culture est, en quelque sorte, l'essence d'une société. Elle est- ce qui fait que la société est elle-même, et est donc ontologiquement intrinsèquement et inexorablement nécessaire, au maintien de la société, à la reproduction, l'élargissement et la progression d'une société, même à travers l'intégration de nouveaux individus à ladite société, qui permettent aussi d'enrichir le bagage culturel sociétal en y ajoutant leur propre charge culturelle.

Pour faire un parallèle avec la biologie cellulaire (Je suis un scientifique, on ne se refait pas...) et en faire une parabole, si l'individu est symbolisé par une cellule, la culture en est son ADN, elle est nécessaire à la vie, mais aussi à la reproduction de la cellule. Les différentes cellules sont organisées en tissus qui représentent des groupes sociaux, et les différents tissus en organes qui représentent une société. Les cellules/individus, au sein d'un même tissu/groupe social, peuvent être fondamentalement différentes, grâce à l'expressivité variable de leur propre ADN/culture.

La comparaison va s'arrêter la, elle est juste à but d'exemple, histoire d'illustrer mon propos.

Donc, tu me prêtais une prise de position.

Ce que je n'ai pas fait, voulant rester neutre histoire de ne pas trop orienter le débat, mais que je consens à faire maintenant tout de suite:

Oui, à mon sens, en ce qui concerne l'accès à la culture, et cette position est valable uniquement pour ce contexte bien précis, l'usage doit induire la loi et non pas l'inverse.

Et je m'explique.

Internet est un média de masse relativement nouveau (pas tant que ça à l'échelle de l'individu, mais à celui d'une société, c'est un petit noob.), dont la régulation n'est pas encore finalisée. Internet est entré dans notre société, et nous voilà maintenant bien embêtés. 

Notamment à cause de ce problème de «-droits d'auteur-», qui est un concept obsolète absolument pas adapté à internet: Cependant, il est crucial de préserver le droit à la propriété intellectuelle, et d'empêcher le vol d'idées et de concepts, même via le net.

On est d'accord.

Cependant, je pense que la législation sur internet ne peut pas être uniquement de nature restrictive et coercitive, et qu'elle doit reconnaître tout du moins une partie de l'usage qui est fait du net par la majorité de la population l'utilisant, l'encadrer, servir de garde-fous, et qu'on ne peut pas modifier l'usage que les gens font de ce média, seulement lui donner un cadre légal.

Et par cadre légal, je n'entends pas dire «-Ok les gars, les téléchargement c'est légal, foncez!-» ou «-Ok, t'as téléchargé une vidéo de Britney Spears, tu vas me payer 500 euros d'amende-», mais par exemple, je trouvais l'idée d'une redevance que l'on payerait sur l'abonnement une bonne idée (Enfin, quid de celle qu'on paye sur les périphériques de stockage?).


Donc. Légiférer, ouais, mais pas pour tout casser. Renforcer les fondations de ce qui se profile comme un outil révolutionnaire, pas les miner.




> Et là, je pense qu'on ne sera pas d'accord. 
> L'accès à la culture, ce n'est pas forcément le tout gratuit, et je pense que la grande majorité de ceux qui piratent ne regardent pas vraiment les autres possibilités offertes (attendre un peu que les prix baisse, location etc...).


Bah si, on est d'accord sur plusieurs points: Notamment, sur le fait que l'accès à la culture ne signifie pas le tout gratuit.

Pour moi, il y a une nécessite d'éducation (et non pas instruction.) des usagers du net. Ils doivent notamment apprendre à reconnaître les offres légales (qui ont quand même une visibilité relativement mauvaise), mais on doit aussi leur faire comprendre en quoi ils ont intérêt à les utiliser. Et, désolé, mais le manque de baisse du prix des CDs ces 15 dernières années, la paupérisation du packaging des-dits CDs (qu'on retrouve dans les jeux vidéos et même les DVDs), le faible intérêt pécuniaire de l'achat de musique en ligne,  et les cris de pucelle qu'on déflore totalement indécents des majors lorsqu'ils entendent le mot «-pirate-» n'aident pas à sensibiliser le piratin de base sur les problèmes moraux et légaux posés par le piratage.

Ensuite, si on veut tenter de comprendre pourquoi les petits piratins sont autant «-culturophages-», il serait peut-être bon de se pencher un peu sur nos sociétés. La consommation de masse est un pan indissociable de notre société, et on ne peut pas d'un côté dire à un gamin «-Tu dois consommer-», et de l'autre lui dire «-Ah ouais, consommer, oui, mais il faut payer-», car on ne fait que créer une frustration. Frustration qui se traduit par la transgression des lois/limites morales.

Le problème est qu'on se trouve confronté à une génération gâtée, désabusée, et constamment frustrée, en plus d'être profondément superficielle, égoïste, égo centrée et gloutonne, la génération Y (grosso modo, ma génération, celle des nés dans les années 80-95), pour l'instant sans gros moyen financier, mais avec des _besoins_ de possession qui découlent de la société en elle-même. Ainsi, «-être-» est devenu synonyme «-d'avoir-», et la consommation de produits culturels ne fait pas exception à la règle: Elle est compulsive, et souvent sert à combler un vide intérieur/manque de spiritualité (pas au sens de recherche de dieu, l'athée aigri que je suis préfère le laisser hors du débat, mais au sens manque de recherche du Soi, d'ouverture d'esprit, de désir de compréhension, etc.), en produisant des sensations/sentiments de manière rapide histoire de pallier à la sociopathie latente qui gangrène ma génération. Et je ne fais pas exception à la règle  :Bave: 





> donc, on pourrait être d'accord sur le fait ne pas être d'accord, et c'est l'objet de ma question; qui définit la moreale sociétale? Toi ou moi? Les deux? La majorité?
> 
> Pour les Sodomy Laws aux Etats Unis, au moins une est considérée comme constitutionnelle (UCMJ).


Certes, mais même à ce niveau la, il existe des actions en justice qui ont été intentées.




> L'expression personnelle est aussi limitée, au moins dans le sens qu'elle peut être condamnée. La liberté d'expression totale n'existe dans aucune démocratie à ma connaissance. Est-ce bien? Mal? Que dit notre morale sociétale là-dessus?


Désolé, mais la je manque de courage pour poursuivre, je suis crevé. J'espère ne pas trop avor dit de conneries, j'ai oublié de nombreux points lors de mon re-tapage du message, mais vraiment, je n'en peux plus. Ca sera pour une autre fois!  :;):

----------


## SAYA

@Saakan :



> Pour faire un parallèle avec la biologie cellulaire (Je suis un scientifique, on ne se refait pas...) et en faire une parabole, si l'individu est symbolisé par une cellule, la culture en est son ADN, elle est nécessaire à la vie, mais aussi à la reproduction de la cellule. Les différentes cellules sont organisées en tissus qui représentent des groupes sociaux, et les différents tissus en organes qui représentent une société. Les cellules/individus, au sein d'un même tissu/groupe social, peuvent être fondamentalement différentes, grâce à l'expressivité variable de leur propre ADN/culture.


A mon sens c'est un bel exemple pour "encadrer" les recherches sur les manipulations des cellules (pour éviter les clones et autres choix de sexe d'enfant etc.). Voilà une loi qui aura son importance. Idem pour celle qui inéluctablement va voir le jour quant à l'euthanasie. Oui oui et oui il faut encadrer les excès.




> Le problème est qu'on se trouve confronté à une génération gâtée, désabusée, et constamment frustrée, en plus d'être profondément superficielle, égoïste, égo centrée et gloutonne, la génération Y (grosso modo, ma génération, celle des nés dans les années 80-95), pour l'instant sans gros moyen financier, mais avec des besoins de possession qui découlent de la société en elle-même. Ainsi, «-être-» est devenu synonyme «-d'avoir-», et la consommation de produits culturels ne fait pas exception à la règle: Elle est compulsive, et souvent sert à combler un vide intérieur/manque de spiritualité (pas au sens de recherche de dieu, l'athée aigri que je suis préfère le laisser hors du débat, mais au sens manque de recherche du Soi, d'ouverture d'esprit, de désir de compréhension, etc.), en produisant des sensations/sentiments de manière rapide histoire de pallier à la sociopathie latente qui gangrène ma génération. Et je ne fais pas exception à la règle


Là aussi, c'est l'absence de "règles" en premier lieu au sein des familles, composées, décomposées re-re-composées qui jouent. Toutes sociétés qui s'organisent sans un minimum de règles ne peuvent que voir se réaliser de tels dérapages. Si les parents apprenaient à leurs enfants que le bien être apporté par l'argent doit être le fruit de son travail (à tous les niveaux, à l'école pour les jeunes, dans son métier ensuite) eh bien c'est sûr on s'imagine qu'il suffit de claquer des doigts. Moralité, les parents on démissionné, ils donnent à leurs enfants des goûts de luxe bien avant même qu'ils ne les imaginent, les politiques s'estiment au dessus des lois pour certains, quels repères les jeunes ont-il de la loi et de la morale ? Ça me ramène à dire que sans loi ni règle une société va à vau-l'eau.

----------


## perverpepere

> Le droit, les lois, naissent par un processus démocratique qui les rendent légitimes, au sens positif du terme.


Que pensez des lois qui sont voté par 10 personnes dans une hémicycle ? 
Sont elles aussi légitime que les lois voter dans une salle comble ?  

Et que pensez de lois voter certe par les represantant du peuple (élu démocratiquement) mais fortement poussez par les divers lobbies ?  
Je ne parles pas de corruption, mais par exemple d'un président qui dit clairement à sa majorité qu'il faut voter comme lui l'entend et non comme les élu en aurait la conviction.

----------


## Pronoein

@Saakaan: pour les crashs sur FF, il y a Lazarus.

Majorité vs unanimité:
Ta réflexion sur une morale sociétale majoritaire est intéressante. On peut se demander cependant si la loi des plus nombreux écrasant ou lésant les minorités est la seule issue démocratique possible. 
Je crois qu'il est possible de trouver des principes "universels" qu'il est bon de respecter puisqu'ils minimisent au long terme les mécontentements. 
Ce sont, en gros, les principes qui devraient figurer dans une constitution: liberté, égalité, fraternité, etc. 
C'est à dire que quels que soient l'usage et la norme actuelle, une certaine sagesse devrait tout de même guider la législation. Sagesse qui s'obtient et ne se découvre qu'à travers un processus de dialogue et de réflexion, et non pas par une immédiate somme de votes égocentriques. On ne peut donc pas réduire les lois à une simple validation des usages ni à la simple "légitimité" des législateurs ou du processus de fabrication: le contenu en lui-même de la loi doit respecter les principes universels. (et je pense que notre constitution actuelle ne les contient pas tous, malheureusement).
Pour donner un exemple concret d'une société qui légifère à coup de référendums précédés de dialogues eux-mêmes orientés par des principes universels, jetez un coup d'oeil aux coulisses de Wikipedia ou plutôt de la Wikimedia Foundation.

Principes universels vs lois:
Une précision sur le mot universel à une époque où l'on ne jure que par le tout-relatif...
"Tu ne tueras point", plus qu'une simple loi, est un principe moral, une valeur universelle. Ne pas faire le mal, ne pas faire aux autres ce qu'on n'aimerait pas qu'ils nous fassent, ne pas leur faire non plus ce qu'ils n'aimeraient pas qu'on leur fasse, respecter la liberté, la dignité de chacun, traiter les autres comme des égaux, ne pas obtenir des privilèges aux dépens d'autrui, sont des directions générales pour une société qui peuvent assez facilement remporter une quasi unanimité.
Les lois quant à elles sont simplement la meilleure règle que l'on trouve pour maintenir ces principes dans le contexte donné de la société.

Une analyse de notre société:
L'important d'une loi sur un medium de communication, c'est donc d'abord qu'elle protège des principes universels plutôt que des intérêts particuliers d'une minorité.
En apparence, avec le phénomène de piratage on a donc un conflit classique entre propriété (intellectuelle ici) et liberté d'expression et de pensée (tous trois principes universels de notre société). Mais je pense que c'est une erreur de ne pas comprendre que nous sommes entrés dans une société intensément culturelle: aujourd'hui, l'information est cruciale: c'est de la connaissance, du pouvoir, de l'argent, de la liberté de décision, de la nourriture spirituelle, du bien-être social, et de l'éducation. Et de plus en plus de gens y ont goûté, trop de gens en fait pour faire marche arrière et revenir aux préceptes saint-augustiniens d'avant-guerre issus du monde médiéval: "bienheureux les ignorants", c'est à dire "laissez le savoir à ceux qui savent, faites confiance aux décisionnaires, vivez une vie mécanique et animale, laissez-vous guider spirituellement, etc."

L'accès à cette information - et c'est, je pense, la thèse de TPB ou Wikimedia - est devenu principe universel. Il devient impensable - pour le peuple - de priver ou contrôler l'accès à l'information de l'humanité alors que les moyens technologiques permettent une diffusion et un partage totaux.
Ceux qui tiraient leur pouvoir ou richesse de l'ignorance de la masse, de leur position au sommet d'un réseau décisionnaire, ou de leur contrôle des biens culturels se sentent donc lésés ou paniqués.
Ceux pour qui un trait culturel ou un savoir est un bien avec valeur monétaire et source de prestige ou d'autorité ont un intérêt corporatiste à conserver l'exclusivité et la propriété de ces biens et à verrouiller tous les moyens de partage: c'est leur place qui est en jeu.

A mon sens, le conflit mis à jour par TPB et le piratage (mais aussi visible entre Wikimedia et les professions intellectuelles, je peux donner des détails pour ceux que cela intéresse) est donc un conflit entre une vision moyenâgeuse et une vision moderne de la société. Par moderne, j'entend "en accord avec les changement sociaux induits par la culture et la technologie".

Au niveau culturel, nous sommes en train de basculer d'un paradigme à un autre, et parmi ceux qui s'en rendent compte, il y a des pour et des contre.
Comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit ici, c'est ironique que la logique de production/consommation qui en quelque sorte réduit au maximum l'humain à sa partie machinale, en soit arrivée à produire et consommer de la culture qui au contraire l'émancipe.

----------


## Vevster

> Tout d'abord, permettez moi de rager. Je viens de perdre la réponse que j'avais faite au post de Vevster suite au crash inopiné de mon navigateur, alors que cette réponse était fort longue et argumentée, et que je déteste taper des trucs que j'ai déjà retapé. Alors je rage


Je te comprends.

Merci pour la réponse

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu, taf tout ça.

Et désolé de t'avoir attribué des pensées (c'était un raccourci, je n'étais pas sûr que ce soit réellement ton point de vue , mais c'était mieux pour poser le débat cela dit)

----------


## NZL

> (...) Je comprends donc que le droit d'auteur semble être pour toi (au moins certaines lois faites pour le protéger) un élément de cette régulation. (...)


Cette phrase ne s'adressait pas à moi mais j'aimerais souligner Vevster que le droit d'auteur n'est pas vraiment en question. C'est toute la chaîne, depuis la distribution jusqu'au mode de rémunération qui pose problème dans un passage au numérique.

Quand le droit d'auteur a été créé, il servait à protéger quelqu'un qui vivait du fruit assez aléatoire de son travail. Du 100% variable, sans SMIC, sans Assédic, etc. On a garanti à l'auteur la possibilité de vivre de sa capacité à créer. Mais comme toute chose soumise à des effets d'échelle, être un artiste avec un public limité (même la Comedia del Arte ne pouvait pas toucher plus que quelques dizaines de milliers de spectateurs), et être un artiste face à un bon milliard de spectateurs potentiels ce n'est pas la même chose.

Il s'agit du même problème que le salaire des grands patrons. Fin du 19ème, 100 fois le salaire de l'ouvrier de base pour le mieux payé des patrons, aujourd'hui plus de 1000 fois.

Il s'agit en partie aussi du même problème que celui des brevets. Le brevet est là à la base pour inciter au partage, et pour éviter qu'une invention soit gardée sous clef ad vitam eternam : l'inventeur, comme l'auteur d'une oeuvre finalement, se voit donner une contrepartie à l'obligation de partager. Dans un fonctionnement normal, plus l'artiste prend de risques plus il faut le protéger. Donc plus il faut lui laisser un droit. Mais aujourd'hui c'est le contraire. Le droit d'auteur voit sa durée s'allonger, loi après loi, alors que les revenus sont de plus importants et donc que le risque de ne plus pouvoir toucher les fruits de son travail diminue ! Et comme un artiste peu connu ne profitera pas vraiment beaucoup plus avec ces lois en valeur absolue, ce sont clairement des outils adressés à l'industrie du disque, aux majors. 

Et pour le coup, je suis délinquant numérique, mais j'achète un tas de bouquins, et je vais aux concerts, au cinéma, au théâtre (surtout pour l'impro mais bon...). Je pense par conséquent que ma façon de rémunérer les artistes est sûrement plus juste, et plus morale que si j'étais irréprochable et que je devais choisir entre une saison de Dr. House payée à 90% au distributeur, et un concert des Wampas où Didier doit tout claquer pour sa nouvelle guitare.

----------


## m@2

Passionnant ce débat. Vraiment. Je vais donc y participer, mais juste un tout petit peu.

Je laisse de coté mes convictions sur l'internet (à savoir : j'aimerais que ce soit un espace exempt de toute règle impérative, soumis au régime utopique de l'anarchie) pour me concentrer sur la question de la supposée désobéissance civile de ThePirateBay et du Parti Pirate. Mes lectures personnelles m'ont un jour amené à plonger mon nez dans les écrits de Thoreau, qui a pas mal contribué au débat sur ce sujet.
Une citation m'a marqué : "Quand la loi est injuste, la place de l'homme juste est en prison" (je cite de tête).

Voici les quelques réflexions qui me viennent au regard de cette phrase et de présent sujet de discussion :

Si j'ai bien compris les explications de GMB, la justice n'a pas vocation à être juste, mais je pense qu'une société doit chercher à l'être, elle. Si les structures émanant de cette société ne le sont pas (justes), il est du "devoir moral" du citoyen de s'y opposer.

Peu importe le degré de gravité de l'injustice, et celui de la sanction. Si la loi est modérément injuste, et la sanction modérément sévère, la désobéissance civile me semble être dans le fait d'accepter les conséquences de sa délinquance en en revendiquant le côté politique et non pas égoïste.

Bon, en me relisant je ne me trouve pas clair, alors je vais alourdir un peu ma prose par des exemples :
- "Albert trouve l'interdiction de stationner gratuitement injuste. il se gare donc sans payer son écot, non pas parce qu'il est fauché ou rapiat, mais parce qu'il trouve que se garer à l'œil est un droit dont il est injustement privé par la loi. Il ne cherche aucunement à échapper à la répression et accepte la petite sanction qui en découle en se présentant devant le tribunal, en exprimant son point de vue et en fin de compte en payant son amende." Il fait de la désobéissance civile.
- "Lucien n'a pas un flèch. Il se gare sans payer en espérant ne pas se faire gauler". Il ne fait pas de la désobéissance civile.
Albert et Lucien sont deux délinquants. Commettant le même délit (stationner sans raquer). Mais la nature de leurs actes n'est pas la même.
*EDIT :* "Si ça se trouve, c'est même pas un délit, juste une infraction, mais le principe reste le même."

Pour revenir (enfin) à ThePirateBay et son attitude, je trouve respectable de leur part de chercher à enfreindre cette loi qu'ils trouvent injuste pour des raisons éminemment morales, tout en le criant haut et fort pour tenter de faire entendre leur message et de convaincre une majorité de citoyens à y adhérer. Idem pour le Parti Pirate qui les y aide.
Par contre, je ne trouve pas admirable, loin de là, de se défendre autrement qu'en exposant inlassablement à toutes les tribunes, tribunaux y compris, les arguments moraux qui les motivent. (C'est moche ça "tribunes, tribunaux", mais je trouve pas de tournure qui me convainque.)

Bon, peut-être n'ai-je rien compris à Thoreau, peut-être aussi  mes convictions personnelles influencent-elles mon opinion sur ce cas, peut-être enfin ne suis-je qu'un foutu utopiste (ou Bisounours, comme vous voulez), mais j'ai lu à plusieurs reprises ce sujet en cherchant de quelle manière y contribuer.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non c'est très bien. Tu résumes la résistance civile à la seule violation de la loi pour un but autre qu'un avantage matériel. Le seul hic, c'est que dans ton exemple de refus de stationner, comment savoir si le "résistant" agit pour la "justice" ou par souci d'économie. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il a de l'argent qu'il n'agit pas dans son pur intérêt matériel: parce qu'il est rappiat par exemple, ou parce qu'au contraire c'est un sacré dépensier et que ça le gonfle de dépenser son argent de cette manière, il préfère le dépenser d'une autre. Du moment qu'il a un avantage direct à ne pas respecter la loi, ce n'est pas un résistant, c'est un délinquant. S'il risquait au moins la prison à vie ou la peine de mort en désobéissant à la règle, alors là on pourrait se dire que, ouais, quand même, s'il désobéit, c'est parce que pour lui, il mène un vrai combat contre l'injustice, par pour sa pomme.

Sinon, je n'ai pas dit que la justice n'était pas juste. J'ai dit que la loi légitime (issue d'un processus légitime reconnu comme tel par la société, genre, démocratique chez nous) peut être au contraire gravement injuste. Mais le fait que chacun, même pour les petites règles (genre, stationnement payant), puisse s'arroger le droit de dire, ça ne correspond pas à ma définition du juste, donc je transgresse la loi tel un héros des temps modernes, c'est très dangereux et c'est une molle anarchie, je le répète. C'est un peu simple de prétendre combattre l'injustice chaque fois qu'une loi à un impact négatif sur nous. 

Non parce que par ex, des gens qui pensent que les impôts c'est injuste, j'en connais et pas qu'un peu. Pourtant, s'ils ne payent pas le fisc, ce sont juste des délinquants, pas des héros. Pourquoi ? Parce que taxer des gens qui gagnent de l'argent n'a pas de conséquence dramatique sur eux, parce que ne pas payer ses impôts c'est avant tout pour profiter soi même du délit et qu'en refusant de le faire, on ne risque pas la mort non plus.

----------


## SAYA

> "Quand la loi est injuste, la place de l'homme juste est en prison" (je cite de tête).


Ne se battait-il pas contre un État qui cautionnait l'esclavage notamment, le tout sur fond de guerre au Mexique ? La condition des indiens aussi l'a beaucoup inspiré (La phrase que tu cites a d'ailleurs été dite, également par un Agent Indien qui refusait d'appliquer une loi inique qui faisait fi de leurs coutumes). C'est me semble-t-il un autre enjeu car il risquait la prison pour cette résistance au Gouvernement de l'époque. Rien à voir avec un enjeu purement économique.

Par tes exemples, tu soulignes que ceux qui sont en "infraction civile" prennent leurs risques : ils savent (sciemment) ce qu'ils encourent et décident d'en assumer l'éventuelle sanction s'ils se font prendre : c'est pareil pour le "pirate"... il ne faut pas chercher à se donner bonne conscience ; on est pas d'accord avec les profits des majors, on pirate, ok mais il faut en assumer les responsabilités et comme dans ton premier exemple, tu acceptes la condamnation. Mais (si tu ne l'as pas fait dans une optique uniquement égoïste) tu pourras toujours dire que tu as fait de la résistance... elle sera économique pas civile. ::rolleyes::

----------


## NZL

> Non parce que par ex, des gens qui pensent que les impôts c'est injuste, j'en connais et pas qu'un peu. Pourtant, s'ils ne payent pas le fisc, ce sont juste des délinquants, pas des héros. Pourquoi ? Parce que taxer des gens qui gagnent de l'argent n'a pas de conséquence dramatique sur eux, parce que ne pas payer ses impôts c'est avant tout pour profiter soi même du délit et qu'en refusant de le faire, on ne risque pas la mort non plus.


On est d'accord sur un point. Il est impossible que 100% des pirates soient des citoyens conscients de l'impact de leurs actes. Il est plus probable que 90% n'ont que leur intérêt en tête. Tout comme 99,9% des gens qui refusent de payer leurs impôts. Par conséquent, ce qui est irresponsable ce n'est pas d'enfreindre la loi. C'est de l'enfreindre pour les mauvaises raison.

Encore une fois donc c'est à chacun en son for intérieur d'assumer sa cause, ce que tu as volontairement écarté dans ta conclusion en excluant la morale de notre débat. Et aux autres, et donc à toi qui malheureusement fait dans un post précédent, de ne pas mettre tous les délinquants dans le même sac. Ceux qui agissent en conscience font tout sauf propager une anarchie.

----------


## m@2

> [...] comment savoir si le "résistant" agit pour la "justice" ou par souci d'économie. [...]


Selon moi, déjà parce que l'un des deux va _a priori_ chercher à éviter de se faire prendre. Et celui-là n'est certainement pas le militant.
Ensuite parce que le "désobéissant" va clamer l'aspect politique de son geste, alors que l'autre va râler pour son fric.
Encore une fois, je suis assez naïf sur le coup, car bien sûr j'envisage chacun comme étant de bonne foi.




> [...] ce sont juste des délinquants, pas des héros.[...]


Ah oui, mais non ! Ou plutôt, question : "Seuls les héros sont-ils des résistants ?" Mieux : "La désobéissance civile fait-elle un résistant ou juste un désobéissant civil ?"
Ma réponse transparait je crois dans mon post précédent.

En gros je dirais que par ce geste de désobéissance à la loi, TPB et le Parti Pirate ne deviennent pas des héros. Par contre ils posent un geste non seulement symbolique et militant, mais également un geste qui contrarie fortement un système de pensée contre lequel ils sont en opposition. C'est en cela que je trouve leur action citoyenne.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Par tes exemples, tu soulignes que ceux qui sont en "infraction civile" prennent leurs risques : ils savent (sciemment) ce qu'ils encourent et décident d'en assumer l'éventuelle sanction s'ils se font prendre : c'est pareil pour le "pirate"... il ne faut pas chercher à se donner bonne conscience ; on est pas d'accord avec les profits des majors, on pirate, ok mais il faut en assumer les responsabilités et comme dans ton premier exemple, tu acceptes la condamnation. Mais (si tu ne l'as pas fait dans une optique uniquement égoïste) tu pourras toujours dire que tu as fait de la résistance... elle sera économique pas civile.


Et d'autres pensent que le partage n'est pas un délit et ne le sera jamais. Qu'on le nomme piratage ou cannibalisme.

----------


## m@2

> Et d'autres pensent que le partage n'est pas un délit et ne le sera jamais. Qu'on le nomme piratage ou cannibalisme.


Là, il y a un problème de l'ordre du langage.
Je m'explique :
Une loi, adoptée par la majorité d'un parlement élu par le peuple, interdit ce type de partage. S'y adonner est donc de manière indubitable un délit... légal.
Par contre d'après les "autres" que tu évoques, ce partage n'est pas un délit... moral. Et ce point de vue est acceptable. Discutable, comme tout point de vue, mais acceptable.

Le désaccord vient des deux nuances dans le sens sonné au mot délit.
Et bien sûr aussi de la divergence de point de vue moral.

----------


## Pronoein

Donc, si demain les parlementaires votent une nouvelle taxe obligatoire et immédiate afin d'augmenter leur salaire, ceux qui ne paient pas sont des délinquants parce que 1/ leur vie n'est pas en jeu, 2/ la loi n'est pas dramatique et 3/ il y a un avantage à désobéir. Je plus, il est nécessaire d'obéir à cette loi légitime afin de ne pas sombrer dans l'anarchie molle qui est dangereuse. Le fait que les gens soient d'accord ou non n'a aucune pertinence. WTF?!

J'avoue être secoué par l'indifférence avec laquelle tu nous dis ça, GMB. Permets donc que je fasse une digression philosoco-politico-machino-truc.

A mon avis, tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de désobéir et d'être jugé selon ses raisons de l'avoir fait: si ensuite la société lui donne tort, il assume, bien sûr, mais qu'il ait le droit de défendre son point de vue. Or je n'arrive pas à croire que les critères juridiques et le raisonnement de nos législateurs et juristes sur la désobéissance civile soient aussi superficiels et absurdes, à moins de les mettre sur le dos de la mauvaise foi, de l'indifférence, de la lâcheté ou de la bêtise. Ce qui semble le plus frivole c'est d'exiger de risquer très gros pour prouver le bien fondé de sa désobéissance, on se croirait revenu au temps de l'ordalie.

En fait, si je comprends bien la tendance de la nouvelle logique du système judiciaire, et excusez l'innocence de mon regard, la loi doit avant toute autre chose être respectée, point. Peu importe ce qu'en pensent les gens, dont on veut réduire le rôle, en fin de compte, à suivre les décisions des chefs qu'ils sont autorisés à voter de temps en temps.
Actuellement, un procès ne cherche donc pas à savoir si la loi est bonne ou mauvaise à appliquer, si elle est absurde, contre-productive, déséquilibrée, inhumaine, injuste ou malsaine; il cherche à savoir simplement, entre la situation complexe et le fouillis légal de plus en plus volumineux, quelles sont les lois qui s'appliquent et les punitions correspondantes; processus mécanique escamotant dangereusement toute considération morale, humaniste et sociétale. On voit de moins en moins large.
Le système français semble donc dépourvu de préoccupation pour s'assurer des législateurs guidant vers une société meilleure: il permet des décisionnaires préoccupés par des intérêts particuliers et immédiats. Il n'y a aucune sécurité, aucune garantie, aucun mécanisme de contrôle pour empêcher cette corruption naturelle. Au contraire, on peut même alléguer que le système pyramidal politique est un excellent filtre à crocodiles.
De même l'humanisme et la sagesse des acteurs judiciaires passent à la trappe: la justice n'est qu'un QCM, des cases à cocher dans des grilles de valeurs toutes faites.  On remplace la réflexion sociale par la mémorisation des lois et le tri.

Il semblerait qu'il y ait une invasion de la logique exécutive au sein du législatif et du judiciaire apparemment. L'exécution du pouvoir compte plus que la direction prise.
Que plus  personne ne se pose de question de fond. Que chacun fasse le travail pour lequel il est payé. Faites confiance à l'oligarchie pour le reste. J'ai un doute sur l'avenir de la France si l'on reste sur ce brouillage des priorités.


GMB, tu parles à plusieurs reprises des dangers de l'"anarchie molle" découlant du refus majoritaire d'obéir à certaines lois, mais qu'imagines-tu exactement? 
Si un peuple refuse massivement un modèle imposé, est-ce vraiment qu'il est imbécile et doit être recadré? S'il ne fait pas confiance à ses législateurs, leurs lois doivent-elles être imposées? Quel est ce danger dont tu parles d'une population qui refuserait de payer les stationnements, par exemple? (je le demande sincèrement, je ne connais pas tes présupposés).
Est-ce que cela mène au chaos, aux accidents, à la violence? Ou juste à des municipalités qui ne peuvent plus collecter de fonds par des moyens inacceptés?
Ou peut-être crains-tu une désacralisation de l'autorité? Et où est le problème de décisions qui seraient désormais discutables et devraient être justifiées au lieu d'imposées? N'est-ce pas la conséquence inexorable, de toutes façons, d'une société patriarcale devenue égalitaire? (les enfants et la mère ayant le droit à la parole comme le père?) De plus, ne possède-t-on pas la technologie pour une forme de démocratie plus participative?

NB:
Je ne crois pas à l'absence de lois. Les normes sont utiles, les limites indispensables, les punitions (malheureusement) inévitables. Les conflits doivent être résolus, il faut des médiations et des juges. Je ne suis pas du tout en faveur de l'anarchie sauvage, d'autant plus que je suis convaincu que c'est le terreau des mafias.
Mais je ne suis pas non plus en faveur d'un légalisme intransigeant, répressif, étant une fin en soi, et aux mains d'une élite. En effet, la loi DOIT être criticable par le peuple sans qu'il craigne de le faire, sinon la pluralité et l'évolution idéologiques de la société se retrouvent écrasées.

Petit rappel du totalitarisme:
   1. une idéologie imposée à tous ;
   2. un parti unique contrôlant l'appareil d'État ;
   3. un appareil policier recourant à la terreur ;
   4. une direction centrale de l'économie ;
   5. un monopole des moyens de communication de masse ;

Je ne dis pas que nous sommes dans un régime totalitaire, loin s'en faut. Je dis seulement qu'il existe une ligne continue entre la démocratie et le totalitarisme, qu'un glissement est possible, que la vigilance n'est jamais de trop, et qu'une volonté démocratique authentique et solide met le maximum de distance avec ces cinq conditions. Le principe que chacun puisse juger par lui-même ce qu'il en est actuellement et qu'il puisse décider s'il veut réaffirmer sa participation au système ou bien refuser les nouvelles lois est non pas de la délinquance ipso facto mais l'exercice sain de la démocratie. Je parle d'un refus civil sans violence bien entendu. 
Obéir sans se poser de question évite certes l'anarchie molle mais ne permet PAS DU TOUT d'infléchir la trajectoire d'une démocratie qui sombrerait: au contraire, cela l'accélère.
Une loi n'est pas automatiquement au service de la démocratie ou de la société, la priorité number one n'est donc pas d'y obéir mais de la CRITIQUER. 
Les canards du forum ne s'y sont pas trompés en refusant de laisser de côté le Bien et le Mal pour discuter de l'affaire TPB. Le problème ne peut pas être réduit à l'aspect juridique cette fois-ci, cher Maître, même si ton apport est intéressant et révélateur.
Merci à ceux qui ont eu la patience de me lire.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est marrant comme invariablement un débat sociétal orienté sur le plan du droit tourne vite au fantasme paranoïaque sur la réalité du parlementarisme et de l'utilité des lois en France.




> Donc, si demain les parlementaires votent une nouvelle taxe obligatoire et immédiate afin d'augmenter leur salaire, ceux qui ne paient pas sont des délinquants parce que 1/ leur vie n'est pas en jeu, 2/ la loi n'est pas dramatique et 3/ il y a un avantage à désobéir. Je plus, il est nécessaire d'obéir à cette loi légitime afin de ne pas sombrer dans l'anarchie molle qui est dangereuse. Le fait que les gens soient d'accord ou non n'a aucune pertinence. WTF?!


En imaginant qu'une loi aussi idiote puisse être votée lors du bouclage du budget, et en admettant qu'elle passe tous les gardes fous législatifs (ce qui ne serait pas le cas, une taxe ne peut pas avoir n'importe quelle destination) et organiques (pour rebondir sur ma dernière parenthèse, ça ne passerait pas la barrière du Conseil Constit.), alors oui, n'importe quel contrevenant serait considéré comme coupable par n'importe quel juriste censé, parce que effectivement, la loi en question ne présente pas un caractère d'injustice flagrant. 
Tu sais, les parlementaires ne sont pas des pantins malfaisants, eux ils ont une morale, et ils la transposent dans les lois qu'ils votent ou non. et figure toi que ces mêmes parlementaires sont élus directement par les citoyens, c'est-à-dire toi et moi : c'est le premier garde fou envers l'injustice législative. Ensuite, il faut rappeler que l'édiction lois est soumise à des règles strictes, que je ne détaillerai pas ici parce qu'on est pas dans un cours de droit, et que ces mêmes lois doivent respcter un texte magnifique que l'on appelle la Constitution, ce que le Conseil précédemment évoqué se charge de vérifier par saisine parlementaire ou désormais citoyenne.




> A mon avis, tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de désobéir et d'être jugé selon ses raisons de l'avoir fait: si ensuite la société lui donne tort, il assume, bien sûr, mais qu'il ait le droit de défendre son point de vue. Or je n'arrive pas à croire que les critères juridiques et le raisonnement de nos législateurs et juristes sur la désobéissance civile soient aussi superficiels et absurdes, à moins de les mettre sur le dos de la mauvaise foi, de l'indifférence, de la lâcheté ou de la bêtise. Ce qui semble le plus frivole c'est d'exiger de risquer très gros pour prouver le bien fondé de sa désobéissance, on se croirait revenu au temps de l'ordalie.


Tu n'as pas le droit de désobéir à une loi, tu en as la possibilité. Et quand tu es jugé tu peux te défendre et émettre ton point de vue, voire désormais contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi en la renvoyant devant le CC. Mais si tu veux défendre ton point de vue, vote pour le politique qui le représente ou engage toi en politique, ce sera la majorité qui décidera, c'est ainsi que les choses fonctionnent en démocratie. 




> En fait, si je comprends bien la tendance de la nouvelle logique du système judiciaire, et excusez l'innocence de mon regard, la loi doit avant toute autre chose être respectée, point. Peu importe ce qu'en pensent les gens, dont on veut réduire le rôle, en fin de compte, à suivre les décisions des chefs qu'ils sont autorisés à voter de temps en temps.
> Actuellement, un procès ne cherche donc pas à savoir si la loi est bonne ou mauvaise à appliquer, si elle est absurde, contre-productive, déséquilibrée, inhumaine, injuste ou malsaine; il cherche à savoir simplement, entre la situation complexe et le fouillis légal de plus en plus volumineux, quelles sont les lois qui s'appliquent et les punitions correspondantes; processus mécanique escamotant dangereusement toute considération morale, humaniste et sociétale. On voit de moins en moins large.


Tu as parfaitement raison, parce qu'une loi est en soi profondément juste, et découle de la morale sociétale. Cite moi un seul exemple de loi qui créé une injustice flagrante à l'égard de l'ensemble de ses destinataires, et tu auras mon respect. 




> Le système français semble donc dépourvu de préoccupation pour s'assurer des législateurs guidant vers une société meilleure: il permet des décisionnaires préoccupés par des intérêts particuliers et immédiats. Il n'y a aucune sécurité, aucune garantie, aucun mécanisme de contrôle pour empêcher cette corruption naturelle. Au contraire, on peut même alléguer que le système pyramidal politique est un excellent filtre à crocodiles.
> De même l'humanisme et la sagesse des acteurs judiciaires passent à la trappe: la justice n'est qu'un QCM, des cases à cocher dans des grilles de valeurs toutes faites.  On remplace la réflexion sociale par la mémorisation des lois et le tri.


Là encore, tu as une vision fantasmée. Les contrôles existent, les juges pas plus que les législateurs ne sont des robots dépourvus de raison ou de morale. et si tu n'es pas d'accord avec la majorité parlementaire, vote pour l'opposition.




> Petit rappel du totalitarisme:
>    1. une idéologie imposée à tous ;
>    2. un parti unique contrôlant l'appareil d'État ;
>    3. un appareil policier recourant à la terreur ;
>    4. une direction centrale de l'économie ;
>    5. un monopole des moyens de communication de masse ;
> 
> Je ne dis pas que nous sommes dans un régime totalitaire, loin s'en faut. Je dis seulement qu'il existe une ligne continue entre la démocratie et le totalitarisme, qu'un glissement est possible, que la vigilance n'est jamais de trop, et qu'une volonté démocratique authentique et solide met le maximum de distance avec ces cinq conditions. Le principe que chacun puisse juger par lui-même ce qu'il en est actuellement et qu'il puisse décider s'il veut réaffirmer sa participation au système ou bien refuser les nouvelles lois est non pas de la délinquance ipso facto mais l'exercice sain de la démocratie. Je parle d'un refus civil sans violence bien entendu. 
> Obéir sans se poser de question évite certes l'anarchie molle mais ne permet PAS DU TOUT d'infléchir la trajectoire d'une démocratie qui sombrerait: au contraire, cela l'accélère.
> Une loi n'est pas automatiquement au service de la démocratie ou de la société, la priorité number one n'est donc pas d'y obéir mais de la CRITIQUER.


Avant de citer Raymond Aron, il serait bon d'en maîtriser les véritables cinq points qu'il a dégagé. Le phénomène totalitaire est incarné, initié et dirigé par un égocrate (dictateur si tu préfères) qui impose sa seule et unique vision des choses sans s'embarrasser de barrières. Et il met en place ce qu'on appelle la terreur pour la faire respecter : l'omniprésence de la force dans la société et la suppression physique pure et simple des opposants. Excuse moi de croire que la Ve République malgré ses imperfections en est encore loin. 

La beauté du système démocratique c'est que la majorité peut changer les choses tant qu'elle le souhaite, le tout dans le souci omniprésent de l'intérêt général (et non pas de l'intérêt particulier, même quand c'est le nôtre, mais ça certains ont encore du mal à le comprendre). La contrepartie c'est que la minorité doit respecter l'avis de la majorité...

----------


## SAYA

> Envoyé par Lapinaute  Voir le message
> Et d'autres pensent que le partage n'est pas un délit et ne le sera jamais. Qu'on le nomme piratage ou cannibalisme.


 Tu pourrais bien un jour te rendre compte que le "partage" n'est pas toujours équitable et que les lois seraient alors les bienvenues.

@von yaourt




> Tu n'as pas le droit de désobéir à une loi, tu en as la possibilité


Voilà tout à fait.




> La beauté du système démocratique c'est que la majorité peut changer les choses tant qu'elle le souhaite, le tout dans le souci omniprésent de l'intérêt général (et non pas de l'intérêt particulier, même quand c'est le nôtre, mais ça certains ont encore du mal à le comprendre). La contrepartie c'est que la minorité doit respecter l'avis de la majorité...


Bien sûr qu'il y a, en France, beaucoup de choses à améliorer ou à changer, qu'il faut rester vigilants sur nos droits (et nos devoirs) mais faisons le d'une façon démocratique, par chacun de notre côté, sinon que vous le vouliez ou non, ce sera l'anarchie. Les urnes sont là pour nous exprimer  (que vous alliez voter ou non : mais dans ce dernier cas on aura des élus non représentatifs)

@Pronoein




> Actuellement, un procès ne cherche donc pas à savoir si la loi est bonne ou mauvaise à appliquer, si elle est absurde, contre-productive, déséquilibrée, inhumaine, injuste ou malsaine; il cherche à savoir simplement, entre la situation complexe et le fouillis légal de plus en plus volumineux, quelles sont les lois qui s'appliquent et les punitions correspondantes; processus mécanique escamotant dangereusement toute considération morale, humaniste et sociétale. On voit de moins en moins large.





> De même l'humanisme et la sagesse des acteurs judiciaires passent à la trappe: la justice n'est qu'un QCM, des cases à cocher dans des grilles de valeurs toutes faites. On remplace la réflexion sociale par la mémorisation des lois et le tri.



Alors un conseil si tel est ton regard (ce qui est parfaitement ton droit) sur la Justice, lorsque tu auras un problème (du style de ceux que l'on peut lire dans la rubrique adéquate réservée aux questions sur la Justice) paie et tais toi, puisque de toute façon rien d'autre, selon toi, n'entre en jeu dans la décision d'une Juridiction qu'un mécanisme qui appliquerait bêtement la Loi (après avoir fait le tri). Ce me semble vraiment léger comme raisonnement. De contrats entrent en jeu, la façon dont les faits se déroulent, et bien d'autres documents qui apportent la preuve de ce que tu avances (tiens par exemple les LRAR si chères à G_M_B ). Un Magistrat épluche ses dossiers, demande/défense, et applique la Loi qui s'impose.. et si on n'est pas d'accord avec la décision des premiers Juges, on fait appel, puis on peut encore avoir recours à la Cour Suprême et la Cour de renvoi... si après tous ces recours tu as encore tort alors c'est que ton histoire était bien perdue d'avance. Ne me dis pas que tous ces degrés de juridiction sont mécaniques et ne jugent qu'avoir avoir fait  le tri des lois !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Je partage totalement l'avis de Von_Yaourt j'allais répondre la même chose. J'ajoute, ou plutôt je répète, que si chacun peut se faire sa propre idée de la morale, cette idée ne peut pas prévaloir sur la loi lorsque cette dernière est légitime. Je ne suis pas indifférent en disant cela. Je suis réaliste. Si chacun s'amuse à considérer que telle loi viole sa petite définition de la loi, ça devient surréaliste. Vivre dans notre société, c'est accepter que l'on nous impose une définition commune de ce qui permis ou interdit de faire. On vote si on veut que ça change, on agit dans des associations, on milite, on se bouge. Mais si on viole la loi, on est un délinquant point barre, pas un héros qui défend La Morale.

----------


## Lapinaute

La copie numérique n'est pas du vol, ca tient plus de la multiplication des pains version JC que du vol à l'étalage. Une manne que les industries veulent nous faire payer, je ne leur en veut pas, faire du fric est leur raison de vivre. Je trouve juste dégueulasse d'aller dans leurs sens en faisant des lois irréfléchies ou des traités en douce comme c'est le cas en ce moment.

Edit du soir : Je comprends ton point de vue de juriste GMB. "La loi c'est la Loi."  Mais l'homme sous la cape il en pense quoi ?

Pour ce qui est de voter pour changer les choses, on reproche beaucoup de chose à Frêche mais ses cours de politique ont le mérite d'être francs.

----------


## Wobak

Et si tu violes la loi en étant mineur, et que donc tu n'as pas possibilité de la modifier en votant, c'est plus légitime ? *lance un pavé dans la mare*

----------


## Pronoein

> C'est marrant comme invariablement un débat sociétal orienté sur le plan du droit tourne vite au fantasme paranoïaque sur la réalité du parlementarisme et de l'utilité des lois en France.


j'ai du mal à comprendre l'utilité de ton étiquetage psy. Tu me prends à la légère et préjuges d'une absence de temps et d'intelligence passé à étudier la société, à enquêter avec un esprit critique, à faire l'effort de mettre de côté mes préjugés - autrefois similaires aux tiens. Si d'entrée tu fais de mes pensées une caricature, il est peu probable que tu y réfléchisses. Je pourrais te renvoyer la balle en parlant de déni, d'ignorance et de naïveté, mais je préfère, pour ma part, te respecter et faire l'effort de comprendre tes références et ta vision.
Je pense que la différence entre votre vision à toi et à GMB, que j'appellerai légaliste pour résumer, et la mienne est une question de priorité. La société est-elle plus importante que l'individu, et si oui, à quelles conditions? Il semble que pour vous ce soit inconditionnel. Pour ma part, la vie humaine est une aventure dont nul ne peut imposer le but ni le sens; idéalement, faire partie d'un système est un choix, pas une obligation. Dans les faits, il faut bien se plier ou vivre en prison, oui. Mais à chaque opportunité de changement, à chaque discussion, à chaque vote, il faut savoir vers quel idéal on veut tendre. Le mien n'est pas d'imposer mes lois aux autres, mais de les réduire (les lois!) au minimum indispensable pour assurer une bonne entente. Or quand je vois que les nouvelles lois servent des intérêts particuliers aux détriments des autres, je n'arrive pas à valider cette orientation récente, qui pour moi est une déviation.
Pourtant au final je veux un système légal comme vous, et pas par n'importe quel moyen. 
Mais comprenez qu'il n'est pas automatiquement faisable de lutter contre une classe dirigeante corrompue selon des mécanismes qu'ils contrôlent: il faut au moins en juger. 
Le conseil d'écouter les promesses des candidats et de renouveler ma confiance au système par le vote n'est pas convainquant: lorsqu'un délégué a un conflit d'intérêt entre son mandat et le pouvoir qu'il en tire, c'est le mécanisme qui est faussé, et le remplacer par d'autres délégués ne changera rien à la situation. Le système nous force à une confiance aveugle, ce qui favorise les stratégies et les personnalités de promesses racoleuses, de discours en langue de bois, des actions démagogiques: la démocratie non participative couplée au mandat non impératif _produit_ des politiciens menteurs, à la longue, par un simple mécanisme darwinien.
Je m'intéresse donc aux alternatives (non-violentes) parce que je ne veux pas m'investir inutilement dans des impasses. Vous vous accrochez à une foi qui me semble obsolète.
Il y a un clivage entre puissants et démunis, pour ne pas dire une guerre des classes, et ce sont les riches qui sont en train de gagner, pour paraphraser Warren Buffet. Le déséquilibre _existe_, au sein de la démocratie, et l'injustice s'accroît. Internet et le p2p a permis une faille exceptionnelle dans la mécanique autrement bien huilée du siphonnage de la base de la pyramide par son sommet. L'affaire TPB ne fait que révéler un symptôme. Est-ce que, légalistes ou pas, vous le percevez comme tel? Est-ce que l'essentiel du problème est le respect du règlement? Les enjeux derrière, qui définiront le millénaire pour nos descendants, n'ont ils pas plus d'importance?





> [..]ces mêmes parlementaires sont élus directement par les citoyens, c'est-à-dire toi et moi : c'est le premier garde fou envers l'injustice législative.


Je ne cherche pas à pinailler en te signalant que le sénat n'est justement pas élu directement. La différence est importante puisqu'il représente les interêts d'un sous-groupe de la population (les Grands Electeurs) qui partage certaines caractéristiques dont par exemple l'ambition carriériste, l'attrait et l'exercice du pouvoir, etc. Je crois être réaliste en disant cela. Décrire le Sénat comme faisant partie d'un garde fou envers l'injustice alors qu'il est à la base même d'un mécanisme protégeant les intérêts particuliers d'une certaine classe de la société me semble l'une des illusions sur lesquelles vous vous basez pour croire que l'injustice au sein même de la démocratie est un fantasme. A supposer qu'"injustice" et "démocratie" aient le même sens pour nous trois. 





> Tu n'as pas le droit de désobéir à une loi, tu en as la possibilité. Et quand tu es jugé tu peux te défendre et émettre ton point de vue, voire désormais contester la constitutionnalité d'une loi en la renvoyant devant le CC. Mais si tu veux défendre ton point de vue, vote pour le politique qui le représente ou engage toi en politique, ce sera la majorité qui décidera, c'est ainsi que les choses fonctionnent en démocratie.


Sur l'obéissance, j'aimerais élargir votre vision en vous proposant cet article sur la nécessité de l'organisation sociale (les articles sur Milgram sont également très intéressants).
Je ne nie pas cet état de fait comme vous semblez le croire. Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la tendance évolutive du système et je souhaite apporter mon grain pour la changer. 
Parlons un moment en termes abstraits. Le problème des moyens qu'offre tout système politique pour être modifié est essentiel et délicat à la fois. Cela peut signifier le talon d'achille du système et permettre sa destruction. D'un autre côté si un système ne donne pas l'opportunité à chacun de ses adhérents de le changer avec une égalité des chances, on glisse vers un clivage dirigeants/dirigés. Si tel clivage vous semble compatible avec les notions de justice et de démocratie, alors nous menons un dialogue de sourds depuis le début. Si cela ne vous semble pas désirable, alors j'en déduis que vous ne pensez pas que ce clivage existe en France.
Revenons au concret. Vous avez foi dans le système des partis politiques et la moralité universelle des législateurs (par opposition à une moralité au service d'intérêts particuliers). Une approche théorique (et donc fantasmée...) de la démocratie peut permettre cette lecture, mais les faits me suggèrent plutôt une corruption, ou plutôt l'exploitation instinctive d'un défaut caché, sans même avoir à parler de complots. Si certains points névralgiques des institutions sont détournables au profits d'intérêts de sous groupes, il n'y a aucune raison qu'avec le temps ces sous-groupes n'en explorent les opportunités. Le copinage, le pouvoir économique influençant la justice, et l'abus de pouvoir politique sont trois exemples d'injustice qui sont de plus en plus généralisés à tous les étages, d'après mes observations. 
A ceux qui ne perçoivent pas cette réalité il me serait très long d'en transmettre suffisamment pour les inciter à une réflexion, surtout s'ils sont dans une logique de gagner l'argument/caricaturiser les visions différentes des leurs/ne pas bouger de leurs positions/éviter le débat.





> Tu as parfaitement raison, parce qu'une loi est en soi profondément juste, et découle de la morale sociétale. Cite moi un seul exemple de loi qui créé une injustice flagrante à l'égard de l'ensemble de ses destinataires, et tu auras mon respect.


Si tu es vraiment intéressé et ouvert à la possibilité de percevoir l'injustice ou la vision que j'en ai, oui je le ferai. (Sur ta page perso afin de ne pas accaparer la discussion de cet article). Mais ne me fais pas perdre de temps si tu sens qu'au fond, quoique je dise, tu n'as pas envie d'entendre, ni d'assimiler des choses nouvelles ou trop différentes de tes croyances actuelles. 
J'esquisse néanmoins un exemple qui synthétise ce qui vient d'être dit sur le "bon fonctionnement" du vote, du Sénat et des lois. Par loi, les votes blancs ou nuls sont ignorés, faussant les statistiques et méreprésentant les votants. (injustice donc), sans parler des abstentions qui vont croissantes (35.5% puis 40% aux législatives de 2002 et 2007 respectivement), symptôme d'un manque de confiance et de représentativité d'après les propres analyses du  conseil constitutionnel (rapport dicrètement retiré de l'espace public en 2008 d'ailleurs). 
Face à cette situation, l'assemblée propose une loi, suite à 17 propositions de lois déposées par des citoyens (autre signe de dysfonctionnement), les sondages montre que 60% des citoyens sont favorables à cette loi (ce qui est une majorité absolue). Lorsque le projet de loi arrive au Sénat (dont j'ai évoqué les intérêt divergents plus haut), la loi, tout simplement, n'est même pas discutée (anomalie? ou mécanisme routinal permettant que le Sénat enterre tout projet menaçant les prochaines campagnes politiques de ses membres? le conflit d'intérêt entre le Sénat et 60% de la population n'est-il pas évident?) 
Mention spéciale pour le référendum sur l'Europe de 2005 où une majorité de Non est tout simplement ignorée par la classe dirigeante: c'est aussi ça la démocratie actuelle, ne t'en déplaise. 
Et ce n'est pas que j'ai une passion particulière pour les votes blancs ni de connaissance préalable à ce sujet. Quiconque enquête par lui-même sur le fonctionnement de notre démocratie trouve en quelques minutes un faisceau d'indices inquiétant sur n'importe quel sujet.




> Avant de citer Raymond Aron, il serait bon d'en maîtriser les véritables cinq points qu'il a dégagé. Le phénomène totalitaire est incarné, initié et dirigé par un égocrate (dictateur si tu préfères) qui impose sa seule et unique vision des choses sans s'embarrasser de barrières. Et il met en place ce qu'on appelle la terreur pour la faire respecter : l'omniprésence de la force dans la société et la suppression physique pure et simple des opposants. Excuse moi de croire que la Ve République malgré ses imperfections en est encore loin.


Oui, bien sûr, je ne dis pas le contraire. Cocorico et tout ça. C'est le glissement dans une mauvaise direction qui me préoccupe et ce sont les nouvelles tendances que je critique tout au long de ce fil. Ne crois pas que je suis aveugle à ce qui marche (encore) bien en France. J'ai la chance de pouvoir comparer avec des démocraties tiers-mondistes, et s'il faut reconnaître que la Vème est l'une des meilleures formes de gouvernement actuelles, il faut aussi reconnaître les domaines où elle regresse, la perte de vitesse générale des démocraties, la domination de la politique de plus en plus décomplexée par des puissances financières, banquières et économiques, l'impossibilité d'un avenir radieux pour la logique actuelle du capitalisme, productiviste et consumériste, l'inertie de l'Europe dûe à son organisation, la bureaucratie de plus en plus étouffante, les états de plus en plus sécuritaires, l'absence de volonté politique pour régler chômage, santé, faim, pollution, bref toutes ces évolutions en cours qui font qu'il faut sortir le nez de ses bouquins et voir plus large que le microcosme de sa profession: ce n'est pas le moment de s'endormir sur ses lauriers et de faire simplement confiance au système. Notre sociéte a besoin de s'adapter et il faut se poser des questions de fond, qu'elles soient légales ou pas. 
Or ce que j'observe, c'est que depuis 20-30 ans des collusions, des repressions, des abus, des clubs de dirigeants, des monopoles ou pressions médiatiques se multiplient avec la complicité d'une classe dirigeante de plus en plus décomplexée. C'est une liste sans fin que je ne peux pas citer ici sans faire dix pages. J'observe sans préjugé, malgré les apparences, et j'ignore par exemple ce qu'il faut penser de l'argent-dette (pas encore enquêté). Y a-t-il des arrangements entre puissants dans le monde pour gagner plus d'argent et asseoir leur pouvoir? Sans doute, penser le contraire me semble bien ingénu. Qui est coupable de quoi? Cela me semble tout de suite plus flou. Certains indices pourtant... bref.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je ne préjuge de rien, je constate seulement ton discours soutenant que nos dirigeants sont tous malhonnêtes, corrompus et ne dirigent que dans leur intérêt particulier. Je dis néanmoins que ce propos, rappelant fort la bien connue théorie du complot, relève dans la simplicité avec laquelle tu l'as énoncé d'une forme de paranoïa ou, effectivement de méconnaissance des réalités de notre société.
Mais, rassure-toi, je nuancerai mon propos à la lecture de ce dernier message - même en restant en profond désaccord avec toi sur le fond. 




> Or quand je vois que les nouvelles lois servent des intérêts particuliers aux détriments des autres, je n'arrive pas à valider cette orientation récente, qui pour moi est une déviation.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Si tu es vraiment intéressé et ouvert à la possibilité de percevoir  l'injustice ou la vision que j'en ai, oui je le ferai. (Sur ta page  perso afin de ne pas accaparer la discussion de cet article). Mais ne me  fais pas perdre de temps si tu sens qu'au fond, quoique je dise, tu  n'as pas envie d'entendre, ni d'assimiler des choses nouvelles ou trop  différentes de tes croyances actuelles.


Je serais ravi qu'effectivement, tu puisses appuyer tes thèses par des exemples concrets, car ta vision des choses m'intéresse, à défaut de la partager - et ça ne risque pas de changer, le débat ne sert pas à convaincre les belligérants mais à faire en sorte qu'ils se comprennent réellement. Quand tu dis que les lois servent des intérêts particuliers au détriment  des autres, je me demande à quoi tu penses réellement... Même en faisant un effort imaginatif conséquent, je n'arrive pas à voir quelles lois récentes peuvent effectivement favoriser une classe au détriment des autres sans que l'intérêt général soit respecté. Je te prierais donc d'exemplifier ton propos.




> Mais comprenez qu'il n'est pas automatiquement faisable de lutter contre une classe dirigeante corrompue selon des mécanismes qu'ils contrôlent: il faut au moins en juger.


Et si, figure toi qu'en démocratie si la majorité pensait comme toi, tu pourrais parfaitement lutter avec les armes actuelles... Nul besoin de désobéissance civile pour cela ! 




> Le conseil d'écouter les promesses des candidats et de renouveler ma confiance au système par le vote n'est pas convainquant: lorsqu'un délégué a un conflit d'intérêt entre son mandat et le pouvoir qu'il en tire, c'est le mécanisme qui est faussé, et le remplacer par d'autres délégués ne changera rien à la situation. Le système nous force à une confiance aveugle, ce qui favorise les stratégies et les personnalités de promesses racoleuses, de discours en langue de bois, des actions démagogiques: la démocratie non participative couplée au mandat non impératif _produit_ des politiciens menteurs, à la longue, par un simple mécanisme darwinien.


La démocratie conduit à la démagogie, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit c'est Aristote, c'est dire à quel point ça fait longtemps qu'on le sait. Le simple fait d'être élu conduit au mensonge et à la duperie pour soit être élu soit essayer de conserver le pouvoir. Jusque là je te suis, tout le monde est au courant. 
Mais justement, le fait d'être élu, même sans mandat impératif contraint l'homme politique à gouverner tel que son électorat voudrait qu'il le fasse, non pas par gratitude mais seulement pour conserver ce pouvoir. Si les injustices que tu sembles voir au détour de toutes les lois étaient aussi flagrantes, l'électeur moyen que nous sommes aurait vite fait de ne pas rempiler pour un deuxième tour.
Quant à la démocratie participative, que beaucoup voient comme un saint graal, là encore elle ne change rien au tableau : l'électeur moyen se contrefiche de la majorité des problèmes de sociétés contemporains. Il n'y a qu'à voir les taux de participation aux référendums en France ou bien en Suisse, qui est pourtant un modèle du genre, pour comprendre que l'homme politique quoiqu'il advienne restera par nature un animal démagogue.
Et si tu penses que le système représentatif a fait son temps et qu'il faudrait le remplacer par une démocratie de masse, qui voterait pour les textes via les moyens de communication actuels tel qu'internet (c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai cru comprendre), alors tu te fourvoies sur le sens de l'intérêt général. Par exemple, quand le Parlement vote l'augmentation d'impôts quelconques, la majorité des gens est contre, et c'est bien normal, parce que l'intérêt particulier de chacun est atteint (ni toi ni moi n'apprécions de payer plus d'impôts j'imagine). Or cette mesure se fait dans l'intérêt général puisqu'un prélèvement doit avoir une destination définie dans un secteur publique, ce qui aura un effet bénéfique sur l'ensemble de ses utilisateurs. L'IG est un concept central dans tout système de droit, que la majorité a du mal à comprendre, et qui ne serait pas à même de perdurer si l'ensemble des administrés d'une société avaient une emprise directe sur le processus décisionnel. 




> Il y a un clivage entre puissants et démunis, pour ne pas dire une guerre des classes, et ce sont les riches qui sont en train de gagner, pour paraphraser Warren Buffet. Le déséquilibre _existe_, au sein de la démocratie, et l'injustice s'accroît. Internet et le p2p a permis une faille exceptionnelle dans la mécanique autrement bien huilée du siphonnage de la base de la pyramide par son sommet. L'affaire TPB ne fait que révéler un symptôme. Est-ce que, légalistes ou pas, vous le percevez comme tel? Est-ce que l'essentiel du problème est le respect du règlement? Les enjeux derrière, qui définiront le millénaire pour nos descendants, n'ont ils pas plus d'importance?


Là je ne te suis pas, je ne vois pas où il y a une lutte des classes dans notre société (mais je te rappelle que les utopies marxistes ont vraiment débouché sur une des deux seules sociétés totalitaires de l'histoire, pour le coup). Si tu penses que le fait de rémunérer l'auteur d'une œuvre de l'esprit pour l'utiliser est symptomatique d'une lutte des classes et doit être combattu, alors oui, nous avons une vision éminemment différente d'une société idéale. 





> Je ne cherche pas à pinailler en te signalant que le sénat n'est justement pas élu directement. La différence est importante puisqu'il représente les interêts d'un sous-groupe de la population (les Grands Electeurs) qui partage certaines caractéristiques dont par exemple l'ambition carriériste, l'attrait et l'exercice du pouvoir, etc. Je crois être réaliste en disant cela. Décrire le Sénat comme faisant partie d'un garde fou envers l'injustice alors qu'il est à la base même d'un mécanisme protégeant les intérêts particuliers d'une certaine classe de la société me semble l'une des illusions sur lesquelles vous vous basez pour croire que l'injustice au sein même de la démocratie est un fantasme. A supposer qu'"injustice" et "démocratie" aient le même sens pour nous trois.


Le Sénat n'est pas élu au suffrage universel direct en effet, mais ça ne l'empêche pas d'être élu et soumis au système de contrepouvoirs classique, ainsi que d'être mis sur un plan inférieur à l'assemblée Nationale, je te le rappelle. Maintenant si tu penses effectivement que les sénateurs luttent contre les intérêts des électeurs de la majorité parlementaire, je ne peux pas grand chose pour te faire changer de point de vue. L'absence d'exemple d'injustice dans les lois de ta part (pour le moment) tend à me faire croire que ce n'est pas le cas.




> Parlons un moment en termes abstraits. Le problème des moyens qu'offre tout système politique pour être modifié est essentiel et délicat à la fois. Cela peut signifier le talon d'achille du système et permettre sa destruction. D'un autre côté si un système ne donne pas l'opportunité à chacun de ses adhérents de le changer avec une égalité des chances, on glisse vers un clivage dirigeants/dirigés. Si tel clivage vous semble compatible avec les notions de justice et de démocratie, alors nous menons un dialogue de sourds depuis le début. Si cela ne vous semble pas désirable, alors j'en déduis que vous ne pensez pas que ce clivage existe en France.


La Ve République n'est pas immuable, et l'on peut très bien imaginer demain que le peuple souhaite changer la forme de gouvernement de la France en changeant de Constitution (le projet étant soumis à référendum, je le rappelle). On pourrait même imaginer une révolution, en allant chercher loin. Mais si notre forme de gouvernement actuelle est toujours d'actualité c'est qu'elle est stable, pérenne, et convient à la majorité de la population. 
Évidemment il y a un clivage dirigeants/dirigés dans toute forme de gouvernement politique, mais il n'est pas aussi dramatique et injuste aujourd'hui que tu sembles le penser, et surtout, il est indispensable quelque soit la forme de gouvernement en question, même la plus démocratique. 




> Revenons au concret. Vous avez foi dans le système des partis politiques et la moralité universelle des législateurs (par opposition à une moralité au service d'intérêts particuliers). Une approche théorique (et donc fantasmée...) de la démocratie peut permettre cette lecture, mais les faits me suggèrent plutôt une corruption, ou plutôt l'exploitation instinctive d'un défaut caché, sans même avoir à parler de complots. Si certains points névralgiques des institutions sont détournables au profits d'intérêts de sous groupes, il n'y a aucune raison qu'avec le temps ces sous-groupes n'en explorent les opportunités. Le copinage, le pouvoir économique influençant la justice, et l'abus de pouvoir politique sont trois exemples d'injustice qui sont de plus en plus généralisés à tous les étages, d'après mes observations. 
> A ceux qui ne perçoivent pas cette réalité il me serait très long d'en transmettre suffisamment pour les inciter à une réflexion, surtout s'ils sont dans une logique de gagner l'argument/caricaturiser les visions différentes des leurs/ne pas bouger de leurs positions/éviter le débat.


Je perçois d'autant moins cette réalité que je n'en ai pas d'exemples sous les yeux, et que tu ne fais qu'émettre une théorie sans apporter d'eau à ta moulin pour le faire tourner. Tu t'entêtes à nous dire que les dirigeants détournent le pouvoir au profit de sous-groupes, ce qui d'un point de vue d'expert du droit (que je ne suis pas encore totalement, contrairement à GMB.), paraît illusoire. On peut certes trouver des tas de défauts au système politique actuel, mais l'application du droit aujourd'hui n'est absolument pas sujet à des querelles d'intérêts dans sa globalité. Et si les dérives peuvent effectivement exister (car nul n'est parfait), là encore, le système judiciaire est suffisamment bien pensé pour qu'on puisse y remédier.




> Mention spéciale pour le référendum sur l'Europe de 2005 où une majorité de Non est tout simplement ignorée par la classe dirigeante: c'est aussi ça la démocratie actuelle, ne t'en déplaise.


Et oui, il ne faut pas s'étonner que dans un système représentatif sans mandat impératif nos dirigeants prennent les décisions qui correspondent à leurs convictions, on les a élu pour ça. Remarque ils n'ont pas ignoré ce référendum, puisque le texte n'a pas été ratifié : c'est un autre texte reprenant à peu de choses près l'ancien qui l'a été, comme tu le sais. Mais là encore, le peuple n'est pas forcément apte à se diriger le mieux lui même, et si la France avait raté le train du traité de Lisbonne, la situation actuelle serait peut être encore plus abracadabrantesque. Et je dis ça en étant plutôt contre l'édifice juridique européen qui est une putain de saloperie incompréhensible que seuls une poignée d'illuminés arrivent à maîtriser. 





> Oui, bien sûr, 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Qui est coupable de quoi? Cela me semble tout de suite plus flou. Certains indices pourtant... bref.


Ah voilà, là je te comprends mieux, et je ne suis pas loin de partager ton avis, sauf bien entendu sur le fait que nos dirigeants sont délaissent l'intérêt général au profit d'intérêts de castes.

Je ne suis pas un fou idéaliste, et je me range globalement du côté de  l'anacyclose d'Aristote sur la dégénérescence progressive de toute forme  de gouvernement (même si je ne pense pas qu'elle soit arrêtable,  contrairement à lui). Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas en tant qu'homme un  fervent partisan de la démocratie, qui est bourrée de défauts. Mais en  tant qu'apprenti juriste, et sous l'angle de la justice dans tous les  sens du terme, il est évident que nous sommes très proches d'un système  parfait, permettant de protéger au mieux les intérêts de chacun et de  contrôler efficacement l'édiction des règles que prennent nos dirigeants  (qu'encore une fois, on a choisi en connaissance de cause).

----------


## phsept

Voilà, c'est clair, le verdict est tombé :  le téléchargement sur un réseau p2p ne peut pas être assimilé à une désobéissance civile !

Ce qui est dommage, juste un peu, c'est que le raisonnement fait l'impasse sur l'injustice ou non du droit d'auteur. Réfléchir même à la possibilité d'une désobéissance civile présuppose l'évidence de l'injustice de ce droit, point sur lequel il faut débattre !

Le droit d'auteur possède deux justifications théoriques :

- le théorie de la propriété naturelle (Locke). Je suis propriétaire de mon corps et du fruit de mon labeur, donc de mon esprit, donc de toutes idées créatives que je pourrais avoir.

- la théorie de la récompense (E de chicago). L'auteur créé un investissement à risque en créant. L'objet qu'il créé est un bien culturel possédant une grande valeur pour la société mais aussi un bien public que tout le monde peut utiliser librement. Il faut donc créer un monopole temporaire sur l'exploitation du bien pour protéger l'investissement afin que l'auteur soit prêt à garantir le risque.

Maintenant, que voit-on de nos jours ? Les profits passent de l'auteur à l'éditeur... c'est une évolution regrettable, mais est-ce que du coup le droit d'auteur perdrait alors sa justification ? Non, si on songe au risque. Désormais, le risque est sur le dos de l'éditeur. Lorsqu'une jeune boite se lance dans la création d'un jeu à 10 millions, le risque pour elle c'est celui de vie ou de mort : une mauvaise vente et c'est la boite qui coule. Et vu que c'est la boite qui choisit graphistes, programmateurs, scénaristes, leur donne le concept, les guide, qui finalement est le "cerveau" selon la première théorie ? L'éditeur. 
Le droit d'auteur n'est pas injuste parce qu'une part des bénéfices va à l'éditeur, c'est toute notre société qui marche comme ça ! Faut-il arrêter d'acheter du pain à la boulangerie parce que le boulanger exploite honteusement l'idée de la baguette ?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Faut-il arrêter d'acheter du pain à la boulangerie parce que le boulanger exploite honteusement l'idée de la baguette ?


Te poserais-tu la meme question si la baguette apparaissait directement dans ta boite a pain tous les matins, sans pour autant empêcher le boulanger d'en fabriquer ? Le boulanger s'interrogera un instant, arrivant a la conclusion "mince je me suis fait doubler par une boite a pain" se tournera vers une autre formation. Et il n'y aura pas de Loi anti-boite à pain enfin j'espère.

Dans ma comparaison, le boulanger est l'exploitant, le pain l'artiste et la boite à pain l'internet. OK ca devient vite ridicule ce type de comparaison mais l'idée est là...

----------


## Baal-84

Et bien y en a des choses de dites, et ce qui est bien c'est qu'on a fini par dépasser les affirmations de bases pour arriver à la réflexion.




> Est-ce que le nombre est significatif pour un juriste? Et si c'était 10 000 personnes? 10 millions? 40 millions?


Et combien de voleurs, tueurs, pédophiles dans le monde ? Le nombre de délinquants ne suffit pas pour rendre leur "combat" (puisque c'est le mot à la mode) légitime, encore faut il que ledit "combat" soit reconnu comme légitime, pas seulement par ceux qui y ont intérêt (ou alors qu'ils se rassemblent et fassent voter une loi dans ce sens), mais aussi dans la tradition juridique. S'attribuer frauduleusement le bien d'autrui c'est du vol lorsque ce bien est matériel. Et si on suit la tradition juridique, on peut pas juste dire "c'est immatériel donc c'est pas du vol donc c'est pas interdit". Jusqu'à récemment l'inceste n'était pas pénalisé. Est ce que pour autant on aurait reconnu la légitimité d'un grand nombre de personne la pratiquant ?




> La loi a-elle vocation d'induire l'usage?


C'est bizarre comme question. Quand on connait la différence entre la loi et l'usage, on ne peut pas ignorer qu'une loi peut être incitative.




> parce qu'il est rappiat par exemple, ou parce qu'au contraire c'est un sacré dépensier et que ça le gonfle de dépenser son argent de cette manière, il préfère le dépenser d'une autre.


Ou simplement parce que c'est un crét... heu quelqu'un qui considère que la société est un acquis et qu'il peut s'autoriser à faire comme bon lui chante, peu importe de bafouer les règles élémentaires de ladite société, peu importe l'effort incommensurable que lui nécessiterait la réflexion pourtant simple : "est ce que je souhaite que tout le monde fasse pareil", et si non "est ce que je souhaite revenir sur les fondement de l'égalité dans une société de droit" ? 




> Ce qui semble le plus frivole c'est d'exiger de risquer très gros pour prouver le bien fondé de sa désobéissance, on se croirait revenu au temps de l'ordalie.


Tu débat on te dit que non. Tu agit tu es condamné. A un moment faudrait te remettre en question au lieu de te plaindre.




> En fait, si je comprends bien la tendance de la nouvelle logique du système judiciaire, et excusez l'innocence de mon regard, la loi doit avant toute autre chose être respectée, point. Peu importe ce qu'en pensent les gens, dont on veut réduire le rôle, en fin de compte, à suivre les décisions des chefs qu'ils sont autorisés à voter de temps en temps.


Comme l'a dit GMB ce serait le cas dans une dictature. Or on est pas dans une dictature, on est dans une démocratie. Les "chefs" sont non seulement élus, mais c'est leur boulot, et ils ont des commissions et autres experts pour peser les pour et les contres. Contrairement aux gens qui n'arrêtent pas de râler sur ce qui aurait dû être fait, alors qu'au final, qu'est ce qu'ils en savent ? Je ne dis pas que toutes les prises de décisions sont justes et parfaites, je dis que je fais plus confiance dans ces décisions que dans celles de n'importe qui qui s'en plaindrait en n'invoquant que le fait que les décideurs soient des chefs, et que par conséquents, leur décision soit présumée mauvaise.




> De même l'humanisme et la sagesse des acteurs judiciaires passent à la trappe


Je crois pas que "les humanistes" et les "acteurs judiciaires" soient unanimement favorable au piratage. D'ailleurs tu parle de qui exactement ? Dans le lot des gens dont l'avis est considéré comme ayant plus d'importance que le fonctionnement social de la société, d'un mec qui sera d'accord avec toi ? Il y aura toujours une personne en désaccord avec les autres. C'est le principe du débat, de la raison, etc ... Et il se trouve que ce débat a lieu à l'assemblée. Une fois qu'il a eu lieu (et après tous les gardes fous déjà évoqués), la loi c'est la loi.




> Ou peut-être crains-tu une désacralisation de l'autorité?


Pour ironiser je dirais que je crains que certains aient l'idée de voler  :;):  
Ca fait belle lurette qu'on vit dans une société sans ennemi, et que le seul qu'il nous reste c'est l'état (ou le mec qui a eu l'outrecuidance de faire quelque chose qui nous déplait au volant). Non seulement la contestation systématique de l'état est logique, mais c'est une réalité.




> N'est-ce pas la conséquence inexorable, de toutes façons, d'une société patriarcale devenue égalitaire? (les enfants et la mère ayant le droit à la parole comme le père?) De plus, ne possède-t-on pas la technologie pour une forme de démocratie plus participative?


Faut revenir aux fondamentaux. Prendre une décision c'est pas seulement émettre son avis dans la masse. Encore faut il avoir des connaissances. C'est comme si tu achetais une maison. A qui tu demande ? A n'importe qui ? Ou à des banquiers, des agents immobiliers, des maçons ? Et à des gens qui sont tous de ton avis ? Ou à un échantillon représentatif ? Pour les lois c'est pareil. Y a des gens dont c'est le métier, qui se tapent des heures entières de commission, de rapports, etc ... Je dis pas qu'ils font tous du bon boulot, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'un néophyte ferait mieux qu'eux.





> Te poserais-tu la meme question si la baguette apparaissait directement dans ta boite a pain tous les matins, sans pour autant empêcher le boulanger d'en fabriquer ? Le boulanger s'interrogera un instant, arrivant a la conclusion "mince je me suis fait doubler par une boite a pain" se tournera vers une autre formation. Et il n'y aura pas de Loi anti-boite à pain enfin j'espère.
> 
> Dans ma comparaison, le boulanger est l'exploitant, le pain l'artiste et la boite à pain l'internet. OK ca devient vite ridicule ce type de comparaison mais l'idée est là...


Heu, oui, c'est ridicule. Pas sur le fond de la réflexion ça j'y reviendrai après. Mais sur la comparaison entre un fichier téléchargé et un aliment considéré comme de première nécessité. 
Mais c'est bien que tu en parle parce que c'est un aspect intéressant du débat. On utilise beaucoup de mots dans ce débat. Combat. Dictature. Droits fondamentaux. Mais au delà des belles paroles, concrètement, il s'agit de quoi ? De pouvoir télécharger sa petite série TV sans attendre qu'elle passe "gratuitement" (redevance, tout ça) à la TV ??
Il ne s'agit pas d'un combat, de dictature, de pain pour vivre, etc ... Il s'agit d'une lubie, d'une loi démocratique jusqu'à preuve du contraire, et ... d'un paquet de chips au bacon pour ses petites envies de salé.

Maintenant le fond. Ta baguette n'apparaît pas toute seule par magie dans ta boite à pain. C'est ton boulanger qui l'a produit (qui y a investi du temps et de l'argent). Et pas "une baguette", non, la baguette à suspens utlime, en VOSTFR. Seulement toi tu l'as copié, volontairement, par magie si tu veux. Et pas parce que tu en as besoin, simplement parce que tu en as envie.
Conséquence :
- 1 tu n'achètera pas la baguette ultime en VOSTFR chez ton boulanger, alors qu'il y aurait eu 10% de chance que tu le fasse (et 50% qu'on te l'offre) si tu n'avais pas pu la copier. On peut dire le contraire tant qu'on veut, c'est incontestablement un manque à gagner.
- 2 tu as violé la loi pour des raisons futiles (un paquet de chips au bacon pour les envies de salé, et non pas le pain pour subsister)
- 3 tu as violé le droit d'auteur du créateur de la baguette ultime VOSTFR, baguette dont la recette requiert des tas de gens compétents, payés en conséquence, des droits divers, taxes, etc ... et la juste rémunération de son auteur. Tu consomme le bien d'autrui sans payer, je vois pas où est la difficulté.
Malheureusement ce n'est pas de la magie, il y a des conséquences, même si on ne veut pas les admettre. Et même si elles ne sont pas aussi graves que ceux qui en pâtissent, ça c'est évident. Il n'empêche que ces conséquences existent, et que le fait de les nier en bloc ne fait que décrédibiliser les intervenants.

Et qu'on arrête de parler de déviance de la société, de consumérisme, de capitalisme. Le capitalisme c'est de baser la société sur l'argent et de ce qu'on  peut ou non consommer avec l'argent. Le consumérisme c'est la sur-consommation. Le pirate sur-consomme. C'est juste qu'il ne paye pas. En fait il veut tous ces aspects du capitalisme et du consumérisme, c'est juste qu'il ne veut pas en assumer les conséquences.

Maintenant on ne pourra pas faire disparaître le piratage. C'est clair. Mais :
1- c'est pas une raison pour ne pas lutter contre (parce que le vol et l'homicide ne disparaîtront jamais non plus et c'est pas une raison pour laisser faire). 
2- je pense qu'un petit piratage limité est positif (pour tester les fonctions d'un logiciel 3D hors de prix par exemple, voir pour l'utiliser et monter sa boite, quitte à payer la licence quand on en a les moyens). Mais l'ennemi de ce piratage limité, raisonné, c'est la facilité, et le piratage de masse. 
La preuve, jusqu'au piratage de masse, les moyens anti piratage étaient extrêmement réduits. Ce n'est pas le gouvernement qu'on doit blâmer si les gens se sont mis à faire n'importe quoi et si les décideurs essayent de se sortir de ce bourbier !
En fait si on avait instauré une lutte plus efficace contre le piratage de masse, dès le début, on aurait pu éviter d'en arriver trop loin (taxes, avertissements abusifs sur les supports légaux -le must-, tolérance envers le piratage "acceptable"). Les usagers sont allés trop loin, les réponses sont donc radicales (ou essayent de l'être).

----------


## Pronoein

> Je serais ravi qu'effectivement, tu puisses appuyer tes thèses par des exemples concrets[...]


Je t'enverrai quelques exemples sur ta page de profil.




> Et si, figure toi qu'en démocratie si la majorité pensait comme toi, tu pourrais parfaitement lutter avec les armes actuelles... Nul besoin de désobéissance civile pour cela !


Non, puisque concrètement, ce n'est pas la majorité du peuple qui décide, mais celle du parlement. Tu fais l'assomption que le mandat représentatif est une projection non déformante, ce que je conteste: ce n'est pas la même chose. Considérons ce problème comme une boîte noire placée entre l'input (la volonté du peuple) et l'output (la législation): nous pouvons y placer ta naïveté et ma paranoïa tout aussi bien: nous ne résoudrons pas notre divergence sans une étude approfondie de la réalité de ces mécanismes, en considérant tous les aspects, ce que je nous incite à faire. Mais cela dépasse le cadre de ce fil. Si mener une enquête t'intéresse, quoi que nous y trouvions au bout, nous pouvons poursuivre cette discussion en privé. Sache que cela demande du temps et suffisamment d'ouverture d'esprit pour ne pas nier ce que nous verrons.




> Mais justement, le fait d'être élu, même sans mandat impératif contraint l'homme politique à gouverner tel que son électorat voudrait qu'il le fasse, non pas par gratitude mais seulement pour conserver ce pouvoir.


Il me semble que tu avoues là qu'il y a un conflit d'intérêt, pour toute classe dirigeante, entre leur pouvoir (le conserver et l'accroître) et leur mission (le mettre au service des dirigés). Ce qui est la base même de l'injustice: le pouvoir au service d'intérêts particuliers, ici, la classe dirigeante.




> Si les injustices que tu sembles voir au détour de toutes les lois étaient aussi flagrantes, l'électeur moyen que nous sommes aurait vite fait de ne pas rempiler pour un deuxième tour.


Premièrement, la flagrance de l'injustice n'est pas le bon critère pour raisonner.
Deuxièmement, depuis la 2ème guerre mondiale, les techniques de manipulation (psychologie, propagande, mass médias, discours, etc.) ont explosé. Tu ne peux pas prétendre que les défenses instinctives d'un l'électeur moyen sont à armes égales avec 70 ans accumulés de sciences sur l'influence et de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes travaillant à cette influence. 
Or cet équilibrage "naturel" ne serait possible que si les citoyens avaient accès à une éducation de plus en plus critique, analytique et synthétique à la fois (elle est au contraire de plus en plus parcellaire et médiocre pour la sphère du public) pour que la flagrance soit détectée. Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu penses par exemple du langage de bois: le perçois-tu? le trouves-tu normal et innocent? Justifié peut-être? Pour ma part, c'est la flagrance de la volonté de mentir et de cacher. Or cela marche, cela génère de la confiance et du vote, parce que si l'on maintient ou convainc les gens dans ou de leur ignorance, il n'autre pas d'autre choix que de faire confiance à ceux qui savent. C'est donc une injustice fondamentale que nos délégués soient autorisés à nous manipuler, puisque cela leur permet de rester au pouvoir: il n'y a pas de correction naturelle comme tu le crois, sauf pour les plus maladroits d'entre eux.




> [...]l'électeur moyen se contrefiche de la majorité des problèmes de sociétés contemporains.


Ou bien il n'y comprend rien ou bien il n'a pas accès aux options de vote qui lui plaisent, pour ne citer que deux autres alternatives à ton interprétation...
Là où tu sembles dire que la solution est donc de décider pour lui et c'est tout, je pense qu'il vaut mieux le rendre (petit à petit) plus responsable et moins dépendant: éducation, esprit critique, transparence, information, choix, temps libre pour la réflexion, plus d'autonomie de survie sont des conditions de bases pour assurer une citoyenneté participative volontaire.




> L'IG est un concept central dans tout système de droit, que la majorité a du mal à comprendre, et qui ne serait pas à même de perdurer si l'ensemble des administrés d'une société avaient une emprise directe sur le processus décisionnel.


Si le bienfondé d'un mécanisme est si indirect et si obscur que plus personne ne le comprend sauf des experts, on est soumis à une prêtrise (ici, technocrate). Mais c'est encore un autre débat.
Je ne crois pas que la majorité ne perçoive pas l'utilité (théorique) des impôts,   mais qu'elle est contre une augmentation servant des buts incertains. Je crois que la perception d'une mauvaise gestion (par incompétence, par détournements, par une mauvaise prioritarisation, complotée ou spontanée, etc.) n'y est pas étrangère. 
En tout cas, nos positions opposées semblent mettre à jour une méfiance réciproque entre le haut fonctionnaire et le peuple.




> Si tu penses que le fait de rémunérer l'auteur d'une œuvre de l'esprit pour l'utiliser est symptomatique d'une lutte des classes et doit être combattu [...]


Je ne pense ni l'un ni l'autre. Tout créateur, toute personne rendant un service ou effectuant un travail mérite rémunération. Ce que je pense c'est que les oeuvres de l'esprit ne doivent pas:
- être accessibles au compte goutte: parce qu'en notre époque, l'accès à la culture est vital pour maintenir sa liberté de pensée, sa capacité de comprendre le monde et sa conjoncture, et maintenir une égalité des chances vis à vis des opportunités de travail dans les professions intellectuelles. Je m'oppose d'ailleurs à la vision de Baal-84 qui réduit la culture à du pop-corn.
- dépendre trop fortement du porte-monnaie, surtout s'il existe des solutions de diffusions à bas coût. Peut-être faudrait-il appliquer un contrôle des prix et des marges. On voit d'ailleurs avec cette idée le conflit d'intérêt entre ceux qui lucrent sur les oeuvres de l'esprit et ceux qui les consomment: producteurs et distributeurs contre la masse. Les auteurs sont majoritairement ignorés dans ce débat, puisque de toutes façons il ne touchent pas grand chose de leur création, il me semble.
- rester propriété exclusive trop longtemps (par exemple, pas plus de 10 ans): si les inventions ne tombent pas dans le domaine public rapidement, l'évolution scientifique, culturelle et technologique est freinée. Imaginez si les brevets avaient existé au temps ou le feu, la roue ou l'eau chaude furent inventés et que les propriétaires, ayant un monopole, décidaient des prix... Selon moi, la culture est devenu un produit indispensable au même titre que l'eau ou l'électrécité. Tout le monde doit y avoir accès et je souhaite certes que cela soit en payant le prix, mais un prix raisonnable.
Or puisque la technologie existe pour pratiquer un accès bon marché mais que les lois préfèrent protéger des politiques de prix gonflés qui préservent les profits mirifiques de millionnaires aux dépends des pauvres, alors je pense que le phénomène du piratage est un bon... pavé dans la mare pour dénoncer cette injustice artificielle.

Réflexion qui va me valoir tous les noms:
Internet multiplie et téléporte gratuitement les oeuvres de l'esprit, on ne peut donc pas justifier d'y vendre la culture au même prix que les supports physiques. Si les livres, jeux et films étaient vendus un ou deux euros, les milliards de téléchargement illégaux deviendraient des téléchargements payés (c'est un exemple de prix, hein). 
Il faudrait savoir le pouvoir d'achat moyen de ceux qui téléchargent, leur argent de poche pour la consommation culturelle: moi, avec 50 euros par mois (ne vous moquez pas, je suis un privilégié), je m'achète deux bons bouquins ou 3 bons dvd ou 1 jeu. Si les prix baissaient à un euro, je lirais quatre fois plus de livres, verrais 31 films par mois, découvrirais 15 albums pour le même budget. Est-ce qu'il y a un manque à gagner quelque part pour quelqu'un? Non. Je dépenserais autant. Ils vendraient 10 fois plus à 10 fois moins cher leurs copies virtuelles.
Mais je deviendrais un consommateur hautement culturel au lieu d'un pauvre condamné au boulot-métro-dodo. Or tout cerveau ayant accès à beaucoup d'idées et de culture est en situation de s'éduquer selon ses choix, n'étant plus limité par sa bourse. Ce n'est pas forcé mais cela devient une possibilité, qui _peut_ mener, entre autres, à des humains de moins en moins faciles à traiter par l'ignorance et la mauvaise qualité, qui _risquent_ d'être plus exigents et sélectifs envers les produits culturels, et de réclamer plus d'explications, et de participation aux processus décisionnaires: deux mécanismes qui ont d'ailleurs tendance à s'autorenforcer. 
En conséquence il deviendrait plus difficile de capter l'argent et le vote d'une _fraction_ de la population via des méthodes traditionnelles "méprisantes" (recettes blockbuster toutes faites, discours hypocrites par exemple). 
J'insiste bien sur le caractère minoritaire de cet effet: je ne prétends pas que l'accès à la culture mène à tous les coups à une population éduquée. Cela mène à la _possibilité_ de la faire réfléchir. Certains films, pour autant divertissants qu'ils soient, sont subversifs, réalistes, dénonciateurs ou critiques. Plus on a de références culturelles, plus on trace de parallèles avec la réalité. Plus on a vécu de scénarios différents, et plus on est équipé pour comprendre, imaginer et gérer les situations passées, présentes, futures et alternatives. La culture _peut_ être une mémoire et un puits de savoir. Des films comme Starwars 4-5-6, mine de rien, donnent un référent universel à deux ou trois concepts mystiques. V comme Vendetta transmettent des idées qui font réfléchir (ne serait-ce que pour les rejeter). Etc.
La culture libère l'esprit, elle décuple sa puissance. Pour moi toute cette affaire du droit d'auteur, plus qu'un problème légal, concerne surtout la liberté de pensée et le contrôle culturel. Voilà les enjeux que défendent TPB, à mon avis. Aucun dirigeant ne veut entendre parler de modèles alternatifs pour cette raison que cela diminuerait leur pouvoir démagogique, ce qui est un conflit d'intérêt.

Réfléchissez, vous qui avez la chance d'avoir un GMB qui vous a décortiqué la suite Hadopi depuis deux ans. Depuis le temps que l'on entend parler de ce fameux manque à gagner, aucune étude sérieuse et précise n'est disponible. Pas une personne à qui j'ai demandé n'a su me citer une étude au delà de tout soupçon évident. Au contraire en deux trois clicks on voit des chiffres créés de toutes pièces pour la cause, des experts partiels qui sont des amis du parti politique commanditaire, des sondages concernant exclusivement les acteurs industriels qui réclament la loi, des arguments bidons et ignorants, des conclusions de mauvaise foi. (j'ai déjà mentionné des liens par le passé, j'en envoie d'autres en réponse à Baal). Au lieu de me professer cette confiance aveugle due aux dirigeants et notre supposée ignorance, avez-vous lu quelques uns des rapports? Ils ne tiennent pas la route. En revanche tous les rapports de source neutre que j'ai lus sont soient inconcluants soient trouvent même un lien positif entre piratage et consommation accrue. Donc, au lieu de me parler de la loi qui se fait dans la légitimité et basta, demandez vous si vous êtes capable de voir une manipulation quand elle se produit. Plutôt que de vous féliciter de l'intervention du Conseil d'Etat, ultime rempart, demandez-vous s'il est normal que le parlement produise des lois anticonstitutionnelles. J'aimerais avoir votre avis non pas a priori de la démocratie, mais précisément sur ce qui est en train de se passer.
Parce que, si jamais ce n'est pas moi qui délire, si jamais c'est vous qui dormez sur l'oreillez douillet d'une illusion démocratique, alors vous laissez passer des lois sécuritaires qui cumulent censure, monitorage et réduction du flux des idées culturelles. Si jamais c'est vous qui avez tort en ne voyant dans la consommation culturelle qu'un bête divertissement, c'est votre liberté que vous pariez passivement. Et qu'il faudra des années à reconquérir, à supposer que les tendances actuelles perdent du terrain.
C'est une question de seuil et de déclic, je pense, ou peut-être que j'ai vraiment tort (je n'ai pas de tendances paranoïaques dans la vie quotidienne, mais ma formation scientifique m'a laissé beaucoup de rigueur épistémologique); mais peut-être que si vous observiez, enquêtiez un minimum, appliquiez votre esprit critique, vous seriez surpris.




> Remarque ils n'ont pas ignoré ce référendum, puisque le texte n'a pas été ratifié : c'est un autre texte reprenant à peu de choses près l'ancien qui l'a été, comme tu le sais.


Médaille de bronze Busiris!  :;): 




> Mais là encore, le peuple n'est pas forcément apte à se diriger le mieux lui même[...]


En bref, les lois sont faites par le peuple, sauf que non, mais si quand même, bon enfin même si c'est non c'est pour son bien parce qu'il ne sait pas ce qui est bon pour lui.




> l'édifice juridique européen qui est une putain de saloperie incompréhensible que seuls une poignée d'illuminés arrivent à maîtriser.


Illuminés qui de plus n'ont aucun compte à rendre au peuple puisque bon nombre sont là par des procédés non démocratiques. (oui, oui, je chercherai des références pour justifier ça aussi, si nécessaire: nos politiques ont soumis notre démocratie à des décideurs non-démocratiques.)




> Ah voilà, là je te comprends mieux, et je ne suis pas loin de partager ton avis, sauf bien entendu sur le fait que nos dirigeants sont délaissent l'intérêt général au profit d'intérêts de castes.


Là c'est moi qui ne te suis plus. Pour moi, ça sent le copinage, le détournement de fond aux relents ploutocratiques et oligarchiques, sur le dos des contribuables. Qu'y vois-tu pour ne pas y voir des intérêts particuliers aux dépens de l'intérêt général?




> Je ne suis pas un fou idéaliste, et je me range globalement du côté de  l'anacyclose d'Aristote sur la dégénérescence progressive de toute forme  de gouvernement


Un fil intéressant à ce sujet.
L'anacyclose est une théorie intéressante mais il faut se méfier des réflexions via les "cases" qui sont des approximations, et des prédictions basées sur le passé qui oublient la possibilité d'une innovation, et puis surtout... et puis surtout notre ère technologique permet bien plus d'extrêmes. Des démocraties directes à grande échelle sont peut-être possibles, mais aussi des tyrannies multinationales ou des cataclysmes nucléaire, écologique ou climatique. Le monde change et n'est pas un éternel recommencement. Il y a du nouveau qu'il faut reconnaître et juger. La technologie a multiplié nos avenirs possibles, or certains débouchent sur des impasses!




> Il est évident que nous sommes très proches d'un système  parfait, permettant de protéger au mieux les intérêts de chacun et de  contrôler efficacement l'édiction des règles que prennent nos dirigeants  (qu'encore une fois, on a choisi en connaissance de cause).


Cette "évidence" me semble une absence d'observation, de sens critique et d'imagination puisque je perçois différemment. Mais moi aussi quand j'ai lu les textes sur la démocratie je me suis dit "c'est génial!". Sauf que l'on peut accéder au pouvoir, mentir, faire semblant de respecter l'esprit démocratique, cultiver la passivité des citoyens, verrouiller leur accès aux informations et à leur choix, creuser le fossé entre l'élite et le peuple, etc. On peut instrumentaliser la démocratie pour des intérêts étrangers à ceux du peuple. La première question à se poser ce n'est pas de savoir si c'est le cas pour la France, mais si c'est possible. C'est le début du questionnement sur la réalité.

----------


## Pronoein

> Le droit d'auteur possède deux justifications théoriques :
> - le théorie de la propriété naturelle (Locke). [...]
> - la théorie de la récompense (E de chicago). [...]


On peut y opposer, non pour détruire ces théories, mais pour trouver un meilleur compromis:
- la théorie que toute invention est le produit d'un contexte culturel, et qu'elle doit l'opportunité de son existence à la société qui a transmis son savoir et ses acquis. Il y a donc une obligation de rétribution et de partage.
- la théorie que la culture et le savoir sont un patrimoine de l'humanité qui ne devrait pas être approprié exclusivement. Que se passerait-il si une invention de l'importance de l'alphabet venait a être possédée et contrôlée jusqu'à la fin des temps par des particuliers?





> Et combien de voleurs, tueurs, pédophiles dans le monde ?


Tu passes à côté de l'argument je pense, qui est à propos de la représentativité. Pour raisonner par l'absurde, une loi qui imposerait à une nation majoritairement voleuse de ne plus l'être ne serait pas démocratique.




> C'est bizarre comme question. Quand on connait la différence entre la loi et l'usage, on ne peut pas ignorer qu'une loi peut être incitative.


La question n'est pas si la loi peut mais si elle doit imposer un usage contraire à l'actuel.





> Ou simplement parce que c'est un crét... heu quelqu'un qui considère que la société est un acquis et qu'il peut s'autoriser à faire comme bon lui chante, peu importe de bafouer les règles élémentaires de ladite société, peu importe l'effort incommensurable que lui nécessiterait la réflexion pourtant simple : "est ce que je souhaite que tout le monde fasse pareil"[...]


La réflexion par la caricature ne sera jamais suffisante. Est-il envisageable pour toi que quelqu'un se pose la question "est ce que je souhaite que tout le monde fasse pareil?" et trouve des arguments différents des tiens, voire opposés? 





> Tu débat on te dit que non. Tu agit tu es condamné. A un moment faudrait te remettre en question au lieu de te plaindre.


Joli.





> Les "chefs" sont non seulement élus, mais c'est leur boulot, et ils ont des commissions et autres experts pour peser les pour et les contres.


C'est une vision plutôt confiante. Dans la pratique, les dirigeants choisissent les rapports  qui les intéressent et ignorent les autres, en fonction de leur agenda.





> je fais plus confiance dans ces décisions que dans celles de n'importe qui qui s'en plaindrait en n'invoquant que le fait que les décideurs soient des chefs, et que par conséquents, leur décision soit présumée mauvaise.


Ce serait un bon argument si la seule alternative aux chefs était des râleurs. En fait, il existe d'autres manières de prendre des décisions, par exemple le consensus de la masse (et je ne parle pas d'un référendum oui/non). Il y a je pense, des millions de personnes en France qui sont prêtes à réfléchir, et il existe des technologies pour permettre à cette foule de construire du savoir, des débats, des propositions, sans qu'il soit question de chefs ou de râleurs à ce niveau. Par exemple Wikipedia tend de mieux en mieux vers ce genre d'organisation.





> [...]Et il se trouve que ce débat a lieu à l'assemblée.


Prenons un exemple que nous connaissons bien.
Les débats sur la série Hadopi me semblent illustrer à la fois l'ignorance des décideurs et à la fois la non représentativité des intérêts en jeu. Les auteurs ont plutôt été laissés de côté, les consommateurs et pirates ont été traités comme des objets lointains, seuls les intérêts économiques de l'industrie ont été développés, et avec malhonnêteté. De plus, ça s'est déroulé à coup d'absentéisme, de commando-ninja et de forcing.
Autant tes opinions peuvent rejoindre la conclusion des parlementaires, autant je ne vois pas comment tu peux citer le débat des parlementaires comme un modèle méritant notre confiance.
Mais j'ai l'impression que toute critique du système t'est insupportable ou affolante parce qu'elle te met en face d'alternatives que tu imagines forcément pires. Il faudrait qu'en même temps je fasse la critique de ce qui ne va pas et en même temps que je propose des solutions viables pour que tu écoutes, ce qui est bien trop volumineux comme débat. Je préfère faire en deux étapes:
- critiquer ce qui marche bien et ce qui ne marche pas bien
- ensuite seulement, chercher des solutions.

Baal, tu réponds souvent - et corrige moi si je trahis ta pensée - : "tout marche comme prévu, obéis, tais-toi. Ceux qui parlent contre le système sont des râleurs ou des crétins. Seuls les chefs sont habilités à réfléchir, s'exprimer et décider. Ton rôle à toi, c'est de choisir les noms de ceux qui te tiendront lieu de cerveau."
J'ai du mal à ne pas interpréter ainsi tes paroles, mais du coup tu sembles me proposer de débrancher mon cerveau (en fait, à moi et à tout le monde). Seule l'élite devrait l'utiliser. Bon. Il va falloir être très convaincant.





> Prendre une décision c'est pas seulement émettre son avis dans la masse. Encore faut il avoir des connaissances. C'est comme si tu achetais une maison. A qui tu demande ? A n'importe qui ? Ou à des banquiers, des agents immobiliers, des maçons ? Et à des gens qui sont tous de ton avis ? Ou à un échantillon représentatif ?


Et bien cela m'est arrivé et j'ai parlé avec tous ces gens là, oui, mais j'ai aussi réfléchi par moi-même, longuement. Je n'ai pas donné tout mon argent à quelqu'un en lui disant: décide pour moi, je reviens dans 6 ans pour le prochain versement. Et personne ne m'a dit: "écoute, dans la construction, c'est comme ça, tu donnes tout ton pouvoir de décision et ton argent à quelqu'un, et tu espères qu'il tiendra ses promesses. Il n'y a pas de contrat, il jugera par lui même ce qui doit être fait, mais tu as le droit de changer d'homme de confiance tous les 6 ans. Alors oui, ils sont tous menteurs, mais c'est normal, c'est pour obtenir ton pouvoir et ton argent, parce que tu es un crétin de toutes façons. Mais tu n'as qu'à faire comme eux si t'es pas d'accord."
Mais non, c'est pas ça. Il faut réfléchir les gars, et changer ce qui ne va pas.

Bon, désolé pour la longueur. Je ne veux pas étouffer le débat par le volume mais je ne sais pas m'exprimer concisément. Enfin, à se stade, je crois qu'il n'y a plus que les intéressés qui lisent.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Malheureusement ce n'est pas de la magie, il y a des conséquences, même si on ne veut pas les admettre. Et même si elles ne sont pas aussi graves que ceux qui en pâtissent, ça c'est évident. Il n'empêche que ces conséquences existent, et que le fait de les nier en bloc ne fait que décrédibiliser les intervenants.


Pour la comparaison, je ne vais pas développer sinon vas y avoir des croissants et des tartes... =)

Concrètement il s'agit du libre accès a la culture et de changement de mode de consommation.

La copie numérique n'empêche pas la diffusion de l'original bien au contraire.

Après si cet original est moisi, sa durée de vie sera moindre et les consommateurs dorénavant mieux informés ont une possibilité de choix que n'offrait pas le système du "devines ce que tu vas acheter". Les diffuseurs se doivent de modifier leur marketing se basant sur le principe que le consommateur est un mouton.

Ca ne touches pas uniquement les produits "copiables", le consommateur à accès a des infos qui lui étaient jusque là masquées par les médias classiques.

Tu parles d'assumer comme si le partage était quelque chose de honteux, pour être responsable il faut de l'éducation chose que le tout répressif n'éfleure pas.

On parles souvent de vol lorsqu'on aborde le partage, est ce vraiment un vol d'avoir un bien qu'on n'aurait pas acheter autrement ? Dans ce cas aucune conséquence sur les revenus de la maison ou de l'artiste et pourtant un "bien etre" non négligeable.

J'ai enchainé pendant 15 ans des contrats de merde (jeunes, stage, cae ...) avec des salaires qui permettent juste de mettre des pates dans l'assiette. L'Internet m'a beaucoup apporter tant en distractions qu'en connaissances (conférences, bouquins, tutos, auto formation...) maintenant j'ai un salaire "correct" et ce qui me plait je peux me le payer et ne m'en prive pas. Une pile de cd gravés faisant moins classe qu'une Xthèque.

Pour ce qui est du partage de masse pour l'instant à ma connaissance aucune étude sérieuse n'a prouver d'effet néfaste sur la consommation. Très sincèrement je doute qu'il y en est.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Il me semble que tu avoues là qu'il y a un conflit d'intérêt, pour toute classe dirigeante, entre leur pouvoir (le conserver et l'accroître) et leur mission (le mettre au service des dirigés). Ce qui est la base même de l'injustice: le pouvoir au service d'intérêts particuliers, ici, la classe dirigeante.


Non, il n'y a pas de conflit d'intérêts, il y a un conflit d'objectifs, mais les intérêts convergent. L'électeur veut que le gouvernant gouverne dans son intérêt à lui, le gouvernant veut arriver au pouvoir et le conserver. Or pour conserver le pouvoir, le gouvernant doit gouverner dans l'intérêt de l'électeur, ou alors il est suicidaire, puisque l'électeur ne revoterait pas pour lui, dans le cas contraire. 
Évidemment, c'est sur le papier, et je ne dis pas que tout ce que font les gouvernants est parfait ou qu'il ne se passe des choses en sous-main, je pense juste que les luttes de pouvoir et les conflits se font sur la scène politique sans avoir de retombées réellement négatives sur l'électeur. Et il faut rappeler que les mauvaises lois prises par les dirigeants sont soumises à contradiction par l'entremise du pouvoir judiciaire (tu me sembles nier la séparation du pouvoir judiciaire des pouvoirs exécutif et législatif, et là pour le coup quand on étudie le sujet on ne peut pas nier qu'elle existe, même si tout n'est pas parfait). 




> Premièrement, la flagrance de l'injustice n'est pas le bon critère pour raisonner.
> Deuxièmement, depuis la 2ème guerre mondiale, les techniques de manipulation (psychologie, propagande, mass médias, discours, etc.) ont explosé. Tu ne peux pas prétendre que les défenses instinctives d'un l'électeur moyen sont à armes égales avec 70 ans accumulés de sciences sur l'influence et de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes travaillant à cette influence. 
> Or cet équilibrage "naturel" ne serait possible que si les citoyens avaient accès à une éducation de plus en plus critique, analytique et synthétique à la fois (elle est au contraire de plus en plus parcellaire et médiocre pour la sphère du public) pour que la flagrance soit détectée. Je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu penses par exemple du langage de bois: le perçois-tu? le trouves-tu normal et innocent? Justifié peut-être? Pour ma part, c'est la flagrance de la volonté de mentir et de cacher. Or cela marche, cela génère de la confiance et du vote, parce que si l'on maintient ou convainc les gens dans ou de leur ignorance, il n'autre pas d'autre choix que de faire confiance à ceux qui savent. C'est donc une injustice fondamentale que nos délégués soient autorisés à nous manipuler, puisque cela leur permet de rester au pouvoir: il n'y a pas de correction naturelle comme tu le crois, sauf pour les plus maladroits d'entre eux.


Je suis fondamentalement en désaccord avec ce que tu énonces. L'accès à l'éducation est justement un phénomène qui va croissant, et qui s'ouvre de plus en plus à toutes les franges de la population grâce à la gratuité de l'enseignement, l'enrichissement des ménages (bon, on va éviter d'embrayer sur la crise hein, mais globalement sur les 70 dernières années pour reprendre ton échèle, la population s'est enrichie) qui assure untrès large accès à la culture dont internet est l'exemple flagrant, les bourses universitaires, etc. Quoique tu en penses, le nombre de personnes à même de comprendre les enjeux de la politique a grandement augmenté ces dernières années, et le nombre "d'électeurs éclairés" pour reprendre une notion bien connue en sciences politiques n'a fait que croître également. Crois-tu que nous aurions les connaissances que nous avons actuellement si nous étions l'un et l'autre nés un siècle plus tôt, que nous pourrions être en train de tenir cette conversation ? De mon côté, je suis sincèrement convaincu que non.

Quant à l'influence de la communication politique, ce n'est pas un phénomène nouveau, et ces 70 dernières années si elles ont certes permis d'étudier le phénomène ne sont pas allées sans le freiner. Sans remonter jusqu'à Aristote qui l'avait déjà anticipé, Machiavel l'avait énoncé clairement : l'important pour le gouvernant n'est pas d'être capable mais de convaincre qu'il l'est. Or les ficelles démagogiques de la communication politiques ne sont plus à même de lier l'électeur lambda autant qu'avant, vu qu'il est bien plus éclairé aujourd'hui. La preuve, quand on entend un homme politique pratiquer la langue de bois, on le repère tout de suite quand on connaît un peu le sujet (ce qui est quasiment toujours le cas, les politiques communiquent de façon à ce que même les idiots comprennent), ou bien les journalistes/bloggeurs/piliers de comptoir la mettent en évidence pour nous. Et n'ose pas me rétorquer que l'accès à l'information a chuté ces dernières années, ce serait un peu gros. 





> Ou bien il n'y comprend rien ou bien il n'a pas accès aux options de vote qui lui plaisent, pour ne citer que deux autres alternatives à ton interprétation...
> Là où tu sembles dire que la solution est donc de décider pour lui et c'est tout, je pense qu'il vaut mieux le rendre (petit à petit) plus responsable et moins dépendant: éducation, esprit critique, transparence, information, choix, temps libre pour la réflexion, plus d'autonomie de survie sont des conditions de bases pour assurer une citoyenneté participative volontaire.


Ta vision des choses serait sûrement viable et bien plus saine que la situation actuelle si seulement tous les électeurs étaient dotés des moyens d'entreprendre cette démarche intellectuelle. Or, ce que tu sembles oublier un peu vite c'est que nous ne sommes pas tous égaux devant la nature : il y a des idiots, des génies et des gens normaux, et malheureusement pas à proportions égales. L'accès à l'information, à l'éducation et globalement à la culture, tout le monde ou presque (à un degré insignifiant) l'a dans les mêmes proportions, seulement tous ne font pas la démarche de s'intéresser à la chose politique, au droit ou à la philosophie politique. La preuve, il y a des gens qui au lieu de devenirs avocats, ministres ou prix nobels deviennent éboueurs ou techniciens de surface, et ce n'est sûrement pas par choix ou par inégalité des chances mais parce qu'ils y ont été condamnés par leurs capacités. Tu penses réellement que cette proportion non négligeable de la population serait à même de gouverner efficacement si elle avait un poids décisionnel proportionnel à sa place dans la société ? 

Si tu veux mon opinion profonde je serais pour une sorte de "gouvernement des philosophes" pour reprendre un concept existant mais à un échelon massif : l'aptitude au vote en fonction des capacités intellectuelles, avec un fonctionnement en forme de démocratie directe (qui effectivement, est techniquement possible aujourd'hui). Mais je suis conscient que ce n'est qu'une utopie par définition irréalisable, c'est pourquoi je préfère largement que chacun ait le droit d'élire des représentants qui soient contrôlés plutôt que chacun ait une emprise décisionnelle et gouverne là, pour le coup, totalement dans son propre intérêt, consciemment ou non. 




> Si le bienfondé d'un mécanisme est si indirect et si obscur que plus personne ne le comprend sauf des experts, on est soumis à une prêtrise (ici, technocrate). Mais c'est encore un autre débat.


Bah oui, mais dans une société évoluée et progressiste je ne crois pas que ce soit un mal. Je ne m'offusque pas que des experts en politique ou en droit tiennent les rennes d'un secteur aussi important pas plus que je ne m'offusque de ne pas comprendre le fonctionnement de mon PC ou de mon lecteur mp3 en détails. 




> En tout cas, nos positions opposées semblent mettre à jour une méfiance réciproque entre le haut fonctionnaire et le peuple.


Je suis sincèrement convaincu que chacun fonctionne selon ses propres intérêts, mais je le suis également que l'intérêt du haut fonctionnaire dans son travail rejoint l'intérêt du peuple, malgré les moyens parfois "déviants" qui peuvent être employés. 




> - rester propriété exclusive trop longtemps (par exemple, pas plus de 10 ans): si les inventions ne tombent pas dans le domaine public rapidement, l'évolution scientifique, culturelle et technologique est freinée. Imaginez si les brevets avaient existé au temps ou le feu, la roue ou l'eau chaude furent inventés et que les propriétaires, ayant un monopole, décidaient des prix...


Tu trouves que l'accès à la technologie ou la culture ne s'est pas démocratisée dernièrement ? C'est étonnant ! Les brevets sont la propriété d'entreprises qui par recherche constante du profit ont intérêt à faire évoluer leur produit... Là encore, les intérêts du consommateur et du fabriquant se rejoignent, même si la balance est souvent déséquilibrée. Et si je ne m'abuse, ce n'est pas le fabriquant qui décide réellement du prix des produits, c'est le marché (offre et demande, etc. Quoique l'exemple d'abrutis  achetant un truc aussi inutile qu'IPad à prix d'or tend à démontrer l'inverse récemment...).




> Or puisque la technologie existe pour pratiquer un accès bon marché mais que les lois préfèrent protéger des politiques de prix gonflés qui préservent les profits mirifiques de millionnaires aux dépends des pauvres, alors je pense que le phénomène du piratage est un bon... pavé dans la mare pour dénoncer cette injustice artificielle.


Ah nous y voilà, je savais bien qu'il y avait une vision anti-capitaliste sous ton discours. Je ne critique pas fondamentalement hein, chacun développe les  idées qu'il souhaite, mais encore une fois si ce sentiment d'injustice était partagé par la majorité, la situation aurait déjà changé.




> Il faudrait savoir le pouvoir d'achat moyen de ceux qui téléchargent, leur argent de poche pour la consommation culturelle: moi, avec 50 euros par mois (ne vous moquez pas, je suis un privilégié), je m'achète deux bons bouquins ou 3 bons dvd ou 1 jeu. Si les prix baissaient à un euro, je lirais quatre fois plus de livres, verrais 31 films par mois, découvrirais 15 albums pour le même budget. Est-ce qu'il y a un manque à gagner quelque part pour quelqu'un? Non. Je dépenserais autant. Ils vendraient 10 fois plus à 10 fois moins cher leurs copies virtuelles.


Là encore, tu me parais bien utopiste. En admettant que les prix baissent par dix, la demande elle, ne serait pas multipliée par dix : tu n'aurais pas le temps de consommer dix fois plus de produits culturels. De même, tous les produits n'intéressent pas tous les consommateurs (moi par exemple, je n'achèterai pas le prochain jeu de foot, à 50€ comme à 1), donc il n'y aura pas dix fois plus d'acheteurs : mathématiquement, l'entreprise n'aura pas les mêmes recettes pour des coûts de développement similaires à aujourd'hui. 




> La culture libère l'esprit, elle décuple sa puissance. Pour moi toute cette affaire du droit d'auteur, plus qu'un problème légal, concerne surtout la liberté de pensée et le contrôle culturel. Voilà les enjeux que défendent TPB, à mon avis. Aucun dirigeant ne veut entendre parler de modèles alternatifs pour cette raison que cela diminuerait leur pouvoir démagogique, ce qui est un conflit d'intérêt.


Et dis-moi, avec tes moyens tu n'as pas l'impression d'être déjà un électeur éclairé ? Penses-tu réellement que l'accès à la culture et à l'éducation soit fonction des richesses de chacun ? Personnellement je suis étudiant, et à chaque fin de mois où j'ai mon loyer à payer je suis en déficit en n'ayant pourtant mangé que des pâtes et des yaourts nature. Et malgré ça, grâce à internet, à la radio (et dans une moindre mesure la télé), et surtout grâce à la bibliothèque du coin je n'ai pas l'impression que mon accès à la culture soit bridé. Bon c'est sûr, je n'achète pas trois tonnes de DVDs par semaine, mais je ne crois pas que le dernier Sam Raimi soit un point fondamental dans ma compréhension du fonctionnement des arcanes de la société. C'est un point fondamental dans l'évolution de notre société, et ce n'est sûrement pas en train d'aller dans le mauvais sens. 




> Réfléchissez, vous qui avez la chance d'avoir un GMB qui vous a décortiqué la suite Hadopi depuis deux ans. Depuis le temps que l'on entend parler de ce fameux manque à gagner, aucune étude sérieuse et précise n'est disponible. Pas une personne à qui j'ai demandé n'a su me citer une étude au delà de tout soupçon évident. Au contraire en deux trois clicks on voit des chiffres créés de toutes pièces pour la cause, des experts partiels qui sont des amis du parti politique commanditaire, des sondages concernant exclusivement les acteurs industriels qui réclament la loi, des arguments bidons et ignorants, des conclusions de mauvaise foi. (j'ai déjà mentionné des liens par le passé, j'en envoie d'autres en réponse à Baal). Au lieu de me professer cette confiance aveugle due aux dirigeants et notre supposée ignorance, avez-vous lu quelques uns des rapports? Ils ne tiennent pas la route.


Mais je n'ai pas dit que les parlementaires ne faisaient que du bon travail. Je dis juste que le peuple n'aurait certainement pas fait mieux, et que de toute façon, le mauvais travail se heurte soit à des gardes fous réels qui tiennent de la mécanique juridique, soit à la dure réalité des choses (en l'occurrence, Hadopi est inapplicable). 




> En revanche tous les rapports de source neutre que j'ai lus sont soient inconcluants soient trouvent même un lien positif entre piratage et consommation accrue. Donc, au lieu de me parler de la loi qui se fait dans la légitimité et basta, demandez vous si vous êtes capable de voir une manipulation quand elle se produit. Plutôt que de vous féliciter de l'intervention du Conseil d'Etat, ultime rempart, demandez-vous s'il est normal que le parlement produise des lois anticonstitutionnelles. J'aimerais avoir votre avis non pas a priori de la démocratie, mais précisément sur ce qui est en train de se passer.


Je pense que l'on peut se lancer l'argument de la bataille d'experts très longtemps vu qu'il est parfaitement réversible. Tu penses que le piratage pousse à la consommation ? mon expérience sensible me prouve le contraire : j'ai des tas de potes qui n'écoutent de la musique qu'en la téléchargeant, ne visionnent que des films/séries piratés sans jamais acheter un DVD, et j'ai également un grand frère qui sans jamais télécharger possède plus de 1100 cds et une cinquantaine de DVDs musicaux, pas loin de 200 films en DVD, et il a tout payé de sa poche. A côté de ça je connais aussi des gens qui téléchargent avant d'acheter et ne conservent pas les fichiers, mais ça ne concerne que les gens passionnés dans un domaine. Le consommateur moyen qui écoute le dernier truc qui passe à la radio, celui qui intéresse vraiment l'industrie du disque donc, lui s'il peut ne pas payer le dernier single de Katie Perry, il le fera. Et c'est là qu'il faut que la loi intervienne et lutter contre le piratage (qui n'est pas du vol mais de la contrefaçon, rappelons-le), parce que cet état de fait créé un déséquilibre entre l'entreprise et le consommateur au profit de ce dernier. 





> Médaille de bronze Busiris!


C'est le constat d'une réalité, je n'ai pas dit que c'était démocratiquement sain (même si ça l'est sûrement politiquement).




> En bref, les lois sont faites par le peuple, sauf que non, mais si quand même, bon enfin même si c'est non c'est pour son bien parce qu'il ne sait pas ce qui est bon pour lui.


Les lois sont faites dans l'intérêt du peuple par les représentants qu'ils ont élu. On ne peut pas faire plus simple, même si effectivement, la proportion d'idiots que j'évoquais plus haut ne sait certainement pas ce qui est bien pour elle (et à vrai dire, d'après les études, elle s'en fout).




> Illuminés qui de plus n'ont aucun compte à rendre au peuple puisque bon nombre sont là par des procédés non démocratiques. (oui, oui, je chercherai des références pour justifier ça aussi, si nécessaire: nos politiques ont soumis notre démocratie à des décideurs non-démocratiques.)


Et c'est là la beauté de notre système plaçant l'exécutif au sommet des enjeux électoraux : quand on remonte au sommet, celui qui tient les rennes est soumis à un processus démocratique, lui. 




> Là c'est moi qui ne te suis plus. Pour moi, ça sent le copinage, le détournement de fond aux relents ploutocratiques et oligarchiques, sur le dos des contribuables. Qu'y vois-tu pour ne pas y voir des intérêts particuliers aux dépens de l'intérêt général?


Bah pour l'instant, je n'ai pas constaté de loi qui nuise à l'intérêt général. Ensuite que les politiques soient corrompus, jouent de leur statut et pratiquent le copinage, c'est une réalité que je ne peux pas nier bien qu'on puisse discuter des proportions (et oui, il y a aussi des politiques honnêtes). Seulement ça me gêne que tu dises que cet état de fait transparaisse dans les textes de loi (et encore mieux, dans leur application), et que le citoyen en soit la victime directe. Ça me gêne d'autant plus d'ailleurs que quand c'est le cas, la justice existe.




> L'anacyclose est une théorie intéressante mais il faut se méfier des réflexions via les "cases" qui sont des approximations, et des prédictions basées sur le passé qui oublient la possibilité d'une innovation, et puis surtout... et puis surtout notre ère technologique permet bien plus d'extrêmes. Des démocraties directes à grande échelle sont peut-être possibles, mais aussi des tyrannies multinationales ou des cataclysmes nucléaire, écologique ou climatique. Le monde change et n'est pas un éternel recommencement. Il y a du nouveau qu'il faut reconnaître et juger. La technologie a multiplié nos avenirs possibles, or certains débouchent sur des impasses!


L'anacyclose c'est loin d'être une simple théorie de cases ! Le nœud de la chose c'est que le régime est en perpétuelle évolution et glisse progressivement d'un état à l'autre. Bien entendu, je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas de première fraîcheur mais tout cela reste globalement et en le transposant à la société actuelle très vrai. 

D'ailleurs là encore je diverge avec une de tes analyses : il me semble évident que dans la société occidentale actuelle les régimes extrêmes tendent à devenir irréalisables, alors qu'ils étaient facilement concrétisables auparavant ! La tyrannie n'est possible que par la désinformation et l'absence d'éducation et de sens critique du peuple. Autant de points qui tendent à disparaître. Là encore, je te renvoie aux travaux de Raymond Aron, de Hannah Arendt ou de Claude Lefort pour n'en citer que quelques uns, et tu te rendras compte que le terreau des régimes extrêmes s'amenuise de jour en jour...





> Mais moi aussi quand j'ai lu les textes sur la démocratie je me suis dit "c'est génial!". Sauf que l'on peut accéder au pouvoir, mentir, faire semblant de respecter l'esprit démocratique, cultiver la passivité des citoyens, verrouiller leur accès aux informations et à leur choix, creuser le fossé entre l'élite et le peuple, etc. On peut instrumentaliser la démocratie pour des intérêts étrangers à ceux du peuple.


Là encore, je ne dis pas que la démocratie est un régime parfait, mais je dis que tous les points qui provoquent ta colère sont justement ceux qui se sont les plus amenuisés avec l'avènement de ce système. Peux-tu juste me citer un pays où il y a moins de démagogie, de passivité citoyenne, de verrouillage de l'information et de fossé entre les élites et le peuple (à quel niveau d'ailleurs ?) que la France en ayant un système différent ? Ne crois-tu pas que si un meilleur système était réalisable on l'aurait déjà mis en place ? Je cite Churchill un peu facilement : la démocratie est le plus mauvais des régimes à l'exception de tous les autres. Et quand on parle de respect des droits des citoyens, c'est effectivement le cas.

Je pense que la différence profonde entre toi et moi est que tu es pour ta part un utopiste - ce qui n'est pas un défaut en soi, c'est bien de vouloir tendre vers quelque chose de mieux que ce qu'on a - du fait de ta formation scientifique qui pousse toujours à améliorer et à aller au delà des possibilités existantes. Pour ma part, étant en pleine formation juridique je suis en prise constante avec la réalité, je suis un réaliste convaincu et je sais, pour m'intéresser énormément à la sociologie politique, que l'idéal n'existe pas dans ce domaine. Maintenant notre "débat" qui est plutôt un échange de points de vue rejoint par endroits des sujets qui ne sont même pas tranchés, notamment sur la perception des discours politiques et les comportements électoraux. Et comme tu as du lire un peu sur le sujet tout comme  moi, tu dois savoir que nous rentrons sur un terrain idéologique sans réelle vérité, nous pouvons sûrement épargner ça aux trois courageux qui ont lu ces messages en entier.

----------


## NZL

> (...) *L'électeur veut que le gouvernant gouverne dans son intérêt à lui*, le gouvernant veut arriver au pouvoir et le conserver. *Or pour conserver le pouvoir,* *le gouvernant doit gouverner dans l'intérêt de l'électeur*, ou alors il est suicidaire, puisque l'électeur ne revoterait pas pour lui, dans le cas contraire. (...)


Les deux parties en gras sont fausses.

L'électeur veut que le gouvernant exerce le pouvoir dans ce qu'il croit être son intérêt.

Le gouvernant, pour garder le pouvoir, doit l'exercer dans ce qu'il pense être l'idée que l'électeur se fait de son intérêt.

L'électeur éclairé pense que le gouvernant doit exercer le pouvoir dans l'intérêt général, et le gouvernant éclairé doit être capable d'accepter de perdre le pouvoir pour agir dans un intérêt qu'il estime supérieur à sa réélection. Malheureusement les uns et les autres sont rares, ou ne sont pas toujours facilement repérables.

----------


## Vevster

> Tu parles d'assumer comme si le partage était quelque chose de honteux, pour être responsable il faut de l'éducation chose que le tout répressif n'éfleure pas.
> 
> On parles souvent de vol lorsqu'on aborde le partage, est ce vraiment un vol d'avoir un bien qu'on n'aurait pas acheter autrement ? Dans ce cas aucune conséquence sur les revenus de la maison ou de l'artiste et pourtant un "bien etre" non négligeable.
> 
> (...) 
> Pour ce qui est du partage de masse pour l'instant à ma connaissance aucune étude sérieuse n'a prouver d'effet néfaste sur la consommation. Très sincèrement je doute qu'il y en est.


Tu pars du principe que tous les pirates ne le font que par "nécessité" ("j'ai pas les moyens m'sieur").
Cool, on peut faire ça pour tout alors?  Non? Pourquoi?
Sii je viens squatter ta maison pendant tes vacances sans rien casser, ça ne te gênerait pas je suppose?  Pas de perte pour toi.
Tu me files les clés?

Plein de Canards ici on dit qu'ils ont été pirates et qu'ils ont acheté ensuite en ayant les moyens. C'est donc que s'ils avaient eu les moyens ou s'ils savaient faire des choix...., ils auraient acheté au lieu de pirater. 

En gros, s'ils attribuaient mieux les moyens à leur priorités, ils achèteraient (moins de jeux qu'ils n'en consomment en piratant), et certains éditeurs/auteurs toucheraient quelque chose (d'autres non)

C'est clair que le piratage n'a pas d'effet néfaste sur la consommation. Le pirate consomme.
En revanche, il en a un sur le revenu des éditeurs/auteurs.

L'effondrement du marché de la DS, c'est pas dû à une baisse brutale de qualité des jeux ou du parc installé de machines, hein? 

C'est quand même à rapprocher à l'incapacité de Nintendo d'éradiquer les Linker.

Les jeux sont chers? Soit. Peut être trop. Mais il est illusoire de croire que des jeux pas chers ne seraient pas piratés. D'ailleurs, des jeux pas chers sont piratés. Et là, on va demander les stats, et on va retomber dans les vieux débats (donc cf autre topic)

Le prix des jeux baisse globalement assez rapidement, mais ce qui intéresse la majorité des pirates, c'est de l'avoir *tout de suite*. Pas d'attendre une baisse de prix. 

Et les excuses sur l'accès à la culture de Pronoein, c'est assez bidon aussi.
Les pirates fréquentent-ils en majorité les bibliothèques ?
Il y a plein de gens qui piratent alors qu'ils ont les moyens de payer. Ils piratent parce qu'ils peuvent. Cf les mêmes témoignages de Canards. 


Un jeu vidéo, c'est culturel? Pour moi, c'est de la consomation de loisirs. L'excuse culturelle de tient pas. Mais bon, chacun son avis là dessus.


Juste un truc: le jour où le piratage atteindra sur console de salon le niveau de ce qu'on a sur PC ou DS, on pourra dire adieu aux jeux tel qu'on les connait aujourd'hui. On aura que des MMO et/ou des jeux truffés de DRM ou autre moyen de protéger (un peu) les ventesetc.
Là, on verrait assez rapidement l'effet du piratage sur la "consommation"

Le cinéma a l'avantage d'avoir l'exploitation en salle (plein de gens préfèrent un ciné à un DVD) + les passages télé (rémunérés).

Le JV n'a que ses propres ventes et un peu de produits dérivés. A moins que vous ne vouliez retourner à l'équivalent des salles d'arcades avec en plus des petits jeux online et quelques gros jeux idem.

----------


## Lapinaute

Je ne fais pas de généralité, simplement sans éducation il ne faut pas s'étonner d'avoir des comportements irresponsables.

N'en faites pas une en pensant que tout les telechargeurs/uploaders sont de vils pirates anarchistes anticapitalistes qui f*** le système et manges du croutibat. Ceux qui partagent sont des gens comme tout le monde, jeunes, vieux, beaux, moches, bons, mauvais, pauvres, riches... 

Si tu fais une copie de ma maison sans me piquer une seule brique et sans que ca te coutes un sou, je serais content pour toi.

Brider cet aspect "libre" d'internet c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied.

Parlons des jeux nintendo si tu veux, grand fan de gb, snes... je me suis payé une WII pour jouer avec ma dame. Question ludique à part l'aspect "wiimote"  la plupart des jeux sont très pauvres, multitude de jeux mal recyclés. Question achat j'ai l'impression de m'etre fait enfler. Une chute des ventes ne m'étonnerais pas plus que ca. Je suppose qu'il en est de même pour la DS, avoir une belle licence ne suffit plus.

"Un jeu vidéo, c'est culturel?" Oui.

Les vieilles consoles ont eu leurs lots de copies. La plupart se trouvant aujourd'hui sous la forme de ROM. Sans lesquelles on n'aurait plus accès aux perles d'antant. Disparues... sauf pour une élite de collectionneurs.

----------


## Baal-84

> On peut y opposer, non pour détruire ces théories, mais pour trouver un meilleur compromis:
> - la théorie que toute invention est le produit d'un contexte culturel, et qu'elle doit l'opportunité de son existence à la société qui a transmis son savoir et ses acquis. Il y a donc une obligation de rétribution et de partage.


Je vois pas où tu veux en venir donc je zappe.




> - la théorie que la culture et le savoir sont un patrimoine de l'humanité qui ne devrait pas être approprié exclusivement. Que se passerait-il si une invention de l'importance de l'alphabet venait a être possédée et contrôlée jusqu'à la fin des temps par des particuliers?


Parce que tu crois que la dernière saison de lost c'est comparable à l'alphabet ? 
C'est quoi le patrimoine de l'humanité ? C'est une grosse étiquette qui sert à y placer ce qu'on veut ? Il parait que le partage de l'eau en fait partie, pourquoi payer une redevance ? Le partage des ressources fondamentales aussi, est ce une raison de prendre la nourriture dans le supermarché sans la payer ? 





> Tu passes à côté de l'argument je pense, qui est à propos de la représentativité. Pour raisonner par l'absurde, une loi qui imposerait à une nation majoritairement voleuse de ne plus l'être ne serait pas démocratique.


Et tu trouve pas bizarre qu'aucune nation ne reconnaisse le vol ? Et tu trouve pas bizarre qu'aucune nation ne reconnaisse la légitimité du piratage ? Les raisons tu les as, elles ont été énumérées plusieurs fois je vois pas pourquoi on continue d'en parler.





> La question n'est pas si la loi peut mais si elle doit imposer un usage contraire à l'actuel.


Pareil, tu as déjà tous les éléments, ça sert à rien de reformuler la question. De toutes façons cette question est un non sens, si une pratique n'est pas considérée comme hors la loi la loi n'a pas à intervenir. La loi ne dit pas il faut inspirer, expirer, et continuer jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive  :;): 





> La réflexion par la caricature ne sera jamais suffisante. Est-il envisageable pour toi que quelqu'un se pose la question "est ce que je souhaite que tout le monde fasse pareil?" et trouve des arguments différents des tiens, voire opposés?


Bien sûr que c'est envisageable. Je vois très bien quelqu'un qui se gare mal souhaiter sortir de sa banlieue et laisser sa voiture sur le bas côté alors qu'il se rend au centre ville parce que les voies sont bloquées par les stationnements en triple file. Je vois bien quelqu'un que ça ne dérange pas de jeter ses papiers par terre accepter de marcher au milieu de tas de détritus. Je vois bien quelqu'un que ça ne dérange pas de cracher par terre mettre des bottes en plastiques pour marcher dans les glaviaux jusqu'aux genoux  :;): 
Soyons réalistes, dans l'exemple qui avait été donné, les gens se permettent des choses interdites parce qu'ils sont rares à se les permettre, sinon la situation serait impossible. C'est le concept du fonctionnement de la société, pour qu'elle continue à tourner correctement il faut que les manquements aux règles soit les plus réduits possibles.





> Joli.


Pardon. Tu as raison. C'est mieux ?  :;): 





> C'est une vision plutôt confiante. Dans la pratique, les dirigeants choisissent les rapports  qui les intéressent et ignorent les autres, en fonction de leur agenda.


Les dirigeants ont leurs propres positions et s'y tiennent ? Si ça se trouve ils sont même humains  :;): 
En réalité dans la pratique les dirigeants ont un staff qui leur rédige des notes de synthèse. 
Pourquoi, tu as lu tout ce qui se faisait en la matière pour te faire ta propre opinion ?





> Ce serait un bon argument si la seule alternative aux chefs était des râleurs. En fait, il existe d'autres manières de prendre des décisions, par exemple le consensus de la masse (et je ne parle pas d'un référendum oui/non). Il y a je pense, des millions de personnes en France qui sont prêtes à réfléchir, et il existe des technologies pour permettre à cette foule de construire du savoir, des débats, des propositions, sans qu'il soit question de chefs ou de râleurs à ce niveau. Par exemple Wikipedia tend de mieux en mieux vers ce genre d'organisation.


Si tu propose aux gens un smic à 3000€ et une retraite à 45 ans, t'auras ton consensus. Est ce que c'est une bonne loi pour autant ?





> Prenons un exemple que nous connaissons bien.
> Les débats sur la série Hadopi me semblent illustrer à la fois l'ignorance des décideurs et à la fois la non représentativité des intérêts en jeu. Les auteurs ont plutôt été laissés de côté, les consommateurs et pirates ont été traités comme des objets lointains, seuls les intérêts économiques de l'industrie ont été développés, et avec malhonnêteté. De plus, ça s'est déroulé à coup d'absentéisme, de commando-ninja et de forcing.


En réalité personne n'a voulu s'attaquer au piratage, parce que ça sous entend s'attaquer à l'électorat. Maintenant il fallait le faire, autant le faire efficacement. Ca a été dit maintes et maintes fois, internet c'est particulier. Pour être efficace ils sont allé loin, trop loin, le conseil constitutionnel est intervenu. Mais tu sais l'intervention du conseil constitutionnel n'est pas si exceptionnelle que ça, et il intervient dans tous les domaines.





> Autant tes opinions peuvent rejoindre la conclusion des parlementaires, autant je ne vois pas comment tu peux citer le débat des parlementaires comme un modèle méritant notre confiance.


Et tu propose quoi ? Chacun fait ce qu'il veut ? Une mauvaise règle vaut mieux que pas de règle du tout. Si tu veux améliorer ce qui existe, fonde ton parti  :;): 





> Mais j'ai l'impression que toute critique du système t'est insupportable ou affolante parce qu'elle te met en face d'alternatives que tu imagines forcément pires. Il faudrait qu'en même temps je fasse la critique de ce qui ne va pas et en même temps que je propose des solutions viables pour que tu écoutes, ce qui est bien trop volumineux comme débat. Je préfère faire en deux étapes:
> - critiquer ce qui marche bien et ce qui ne marche pas bien
> - ensuite seulement, chercher des solutions.


Non ce qui m'énerve c'est l'affirmation "c'est nul" sur la simple base de quelques infos glanées ici et là, et sur quelques convictions personnelles, le tout étant forcément très subjetif (pour schématiser une personne se documente avec des médias qui lui sont proches politiquement). Personne n'a tous les tenants et les aboutissants. Et c'est normal, on a autre chose à faire. Y a des gens dont c'est le boulot, pas seulement les hommes politiques, mais aussi les lobbysites, pro ou anti.





> Baal, tu réponds souvent - et corrige moi si je trahis ta pensée - : "tout marche comme prévu, obéis, tais-toi. Ceux qui parlent contre le système sont des râleurs ou des crétins. Seuls les chefs sont habilités à réfléchir, s'exprimer et décider. Ton rôle à toi, c'est de choisir les noms de ceux qui te tiendront lieu de cerveau."
> J'ai du mal à ne pas interpréter ainsi tes paroles, mais du coup tu sembles me proposer de débrancher mon cerveau (en fait, à moi et à tout le monde). Seule l'élite devrait l'utiliser. Bon. Il va falloir être très convaincant.


Imagine une entreprise. T'as une direction, des gestionnaires, des ouvriers, des comptables, des commerciaux et des techniciens. Peut être que t'en as quelques uns qui sont nuls (ou perçus comme tel par des gens dont ce n'est pas le métier), mais cette organisation est nécessaire, et c'est pas parce qu'une de ces personne fait un mauvais boulot, du moins aux yeux de certains qui le critiquent, que d'un part c'est vrai, et que d'autre part on va envoyer les techniciens chercher des contrats et on va envoyer les dirigeants faire de l'entretien technique. C'est la pire chose à faire. Corriger le tir, oui. Révolutionner ... Si le dirigeant est d'accord, soit, c'est son entreprise. Avec un pays ça marche pas comme ça. Fonde ton parti, propose une révision de la constitution, fais ce que tu veux, mais y a des garde-fous qui sont là pour éviter d'aller dans le mur.





> Et bien cela m'est arrivé et j'ai parlé avec tous ces gens là, oui, mais j'ai aussi réfléchi par moi-même, longuement. Je n'ai pas donné tout mon argent à quelqu'un en lui disant: décide pour moi, je reviens dans 6 ans pour le prochain versement. Et personne ne m'a dit: "écoute, dans la construction, c'est comme ça, tu donnes tout ton pouvoir de décision et ton argent à quelqu'un, et tu espères qu'il tiendra ses promesses. Il n'y a pas de contrat, il jugera par lui même ce qui doit être fait, mais tu as le droit de changer d'homme de confiance tous les 6 ans. Alors oui, ils sont tous menteurs, mais c'est normal, c'est pour obtenir ton pouvoir et ton argent, parce que tu es un crétin de toutes façons. Mais tu n'as qu'à faire comme eux si t'es pas d'accord."
> Mais non, c'est pas ça. Il faut réfléchir les gars, et changer ce qui ne va pas.


On est d'accord. Parmi "les autres" il y a des incompétents, des cupides, etc ... Partant de ce postulat je veux pas que la "révolution" soit à la portée de tout le monde. Le pouvoir en place a ses inconvénients, mais au moins il est stable et comporte tout un lot de sécurité pour éviter les déviances. Contrairement au bordel "chacun fait ce qu'il veut".





> Bon, désolé pour la longueur. Je ne veux pas étouffer le débat par le volume mais je ne sais pas m'exprimer concisément. Enfin, à se stade, je crois qu'il n'y a plus que les intéressés qui lisent.


On peut difficilement faire argumenté et court !  :;): 





> Pour la comparaison, je ne vais pas développer sinon vas y avoir des croissants et des tartes... =)
> 
> Concrètement il s'agit du libre accès a la culture et de changement de mode de consommation.


Ouais enfin c'est bien pratique d'éviter de parler du cas concret pour n'utiliser que des concepts théoriques. Parce que le "libre accès à la culture" tu l'as en regardant la TV, la seule différence c'est que tu devra attendre 6 mois. C'est au nom de l'impatience que tu passe outre le droit à la propriété intellectuelle ?





> La copie numérique n'empêche pas la diffusion de l'original bien au contraire.


Encore une fois, c'est de la théorie. En pratique si tu propose quelque chose de gratuit et d'anonyme, qui va payer ?





> Après si cet original est moisi, sa durée de vie sera moindre et les consommateurs dorénavant mieux informés ont une possibilité de choix que n'offrait pas le système du "devines ce que tu vas acheter". Les diffuseurs se doivent de modifier leur marketing se basant sur le principe que le consommateur est un mouton.


MERCI de me donner raison (j'y reviendrais plus tard).

Le système "actuel" :
- Y a des médias "excellents"
- Y a des médias "moyens"
- Y a des médias "mauvais"
Je mets les guillemets parce que bien entendu c'est subjectif.
Chacun a sa rémunération. Bien entendu un média mauvais aura une petite rémunération. Franchement, aujourd'hui, avec les avis sur internet, les bandes annonces, etc ... qui, à part ce fameux mouton, peut se faire avoir ?

Ce que tu propose : le téléchargeur consomme ce qu'il veut, sans payer, et, s'il est honnête ET s'il a vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment aimé, il va acheter ?
Tu crois que c'est viable comme système ? Tu imagine un employeur ne payer son salarié que s'il est honnête ET s'il a vraiment vraiment vraiment vraiment aimé son travail ?

Partant du constat que tout le monde n'est pas honnête, tu veux abandonner un système qui a fait ses preuves contre un système qui repose sur le bon vouloir des gens ?





> Ca ne touches pas uniquement les produits "copiables", le consommateur à accès a des infos qui lui étaient jusque là masquées par les médias classiques.
> 
> Tu parles d'assumer comme si le partage était quelque chose de honteux, pour être responsable il faut de l'éducation chose que le tout répressif n'éfleure pas.
> 
> On parles souvent de vol lorsqu'on aborde le partage, est ce vraiment un vol d'avoir un bien qu'on n'aurait pas acheter autrement ? Dans ce cas aucune conséquence sur les revenus de la maison ou de l'artiste et pourtant un "bien etre" non négligeable.


Il ne s'agit pas de vol parce que le vol ne peut pas concerner ce qui est immatériel. Mais il y a bien un manque à gagner. Tu l'admet toi même, les gens se font avoir par la pub. Ca implique qu'avec le piratage ils ne consomment plus les mauvais films, donc manque à gagner.

Pour le reste du contenu, je te signale quand même que le piratage existe depuis belle lurette, et que le ras le bol n'est intervenu qu'avec la généralisation des piratages de musiques et de films. Ce sont ces abus qui ont fait qu'aujourd'hui tout le système et sa tolérance passée sont remis en cause.

Et pour continuer sur ce fameux contenu inaccessible, c'était vrai il y a longtemps, ça l'est beaucoup moins aujourd'hui. Aujourd'hui tous les logiciels ont leur alter ego open source, il y a des tutoriels gratuits, etc ... Ceux qui sont payants sont en général particulièrement soignés. C'est normal de rémunérer ceux qui ont accompli ce travail (ils mangent eux aussi).
Quant aux médias étrangers les sites de vente les proposent désormais. Moi aussi j'ai téléchargé, à une époque des musiques introuvables. Comment faire autrement ? Aujourd'hui je ne le ferais plus, l'excuse ne vaut plus  :;):  





> J'ai enchainé pendant 15 ans des contrats de merde (jeunes, stage, cae ...) avec des salaires qui permettent juste de mettre des pates dans l'assiette. L'Internet m'a beaucoup apporter tant en distractions qu'en connaissances (conférences, bouquins, tutos, auto formation...) maintenant j'ai un salaire "correct" et ce qui me plait je peux me le payer et ne m'en prive pas. Une pile de cd gravés faisant moins classe qu'une Xthèque.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du partage de masse pour l'instant à ma connaissance aucune étude sérieuse n'a prouver d'effet néfaste sur la consommation. Très sincèrement je doute qu'il y en est.


Pour les médias autres que les films, voir ci-dessus.
Pour le reste, notamment l'impact sur la consommation, tu viens de démontrer toi même qu'il y en a un. A moins que tu considère qu'il n'y a pas d'impact que sur les block busters que tous les gens honnêtes (et que ça sera suffisant) auront dans leur dvd/B-raythèque et que seuls ceux qui interviennent dans leur élaboration méritent rétribution ?  :;): 
Le plus amusant c'est qu'en y réfléchissant ça ne peut qu'accentuer ce que dénonce le pirate : il y a trop de bouses et peu de films qui en valent la peine. Sachant qu'à part les films exceptionnels, les autres ne seront pas rémunérés à leur juste valeur, c'est pas étonnant qu'ils se foulent pas et que le phénomène n'aille qu'en s'amplifiant, qu'est ce que tu en pense ?

----------


## Wobak

Et les solutions type abonnement pour jouer à volonté sans posséder vraiment le jeu, ou offres du type 30€ par mois tu vois ce que tu veux, ça serait pas la solution ?

----------


## Lapinaute

> Ouais enfin c'est bien pratique d'éviter de parler du cas concret pour n'utiliser que des concepts théoriques.


Ce n'était pas pour éviter la discution mais pour ne pas paumer de lecteur avec des comparaisons douteuses. ( Ça commençais a être bizarre avec les chips tout ca =) )

L'association "TV" et "accès libre a la culture" m'effraie un peu.

Les motivations des téléchargeurs sont aussi variées que les fichiers téléchargés. 

Tu as l'air de fixer sur l'image du "pirate" boutonneux 13 ans et demi qui télécharge le dernier twillight avant sa sortie pour avoir l'air cool devant ses copains, eux aussi boutonneux et jaloux de son don pour l'informatique. 

Ce que j'essayais d'expliqué c'est que ca nous concerne tous, comme tu l'as dis toi même "tu l'as fait"  ::o:  damned. As tu l'impression d'avoir violé le système comme un voleur ? Dépouillé l'artiste au plus profond de son frigo ? As tu arrêté de consommer du jour au lendemain ? Un retour a envisager des hippies ?

Ça peut te paraitre bizarre mais j'achète également des articles en creative common.

Je ne propose rien a part d'arrêter d'imposer n'importe quoi pour d'obscures raisons économiques/politiques.




> Pour le reste du contenu, je te signale quand même que le piratage existe depuis belle lurette, et que le ras le bol n'est intervenu qu'avec la généralisation des piratages de musiques et de films. Ce sont ces abus qui ont fait qu'aujourd'hui tout le système et sa tolérance passée sont remis en cause.


Le ras le bol dont tu parles est intervenu à chaque "évolution" dont l'imprimerie. 

C'est bien tu as arrêter de téléchargé des produits copyrightés, as-tu pensé a vider ton cache ? il y a certainement quelques pièces à conviction qui trainent... Je dis ca comme ca, des fois que tu installerais un certain programme destiné a prouver ta bonne conduite.

Après ta dernière citation tu indiques que j'aurais prouver l'influence négative du partage sur la consommation, dis moi ce que tu n'a pas compris dans cette citation ?

----------


## shlagevuk

tl;dr

Mais!

Pour le post de réponse de GMB, il dit que le non-respect d'une loi peut être justifié si c'est un cas de désobéissance civile, ce qui d'après mon survol des posts est difficile à valider, ou si la loi n'est pas issu d'un processus acceptable (cf: exemple des lois dictatoriale).

Or, autant le point de la désobéissance civile est difficile à soutenir, autant le processus du vote de la loi peut être soulevé, ayant suivi un peu le déroulement des votes des différentes lois dadvsi/hadopi1/hadopi2 on pourrais se poser des questions quand aux processus démocratiques qui les ont conduites à être votées (pression des ayants droit, volonté présidentiel, assemblées vides, informations partiales dans les média, ect...).

Mais bon, il est vrai que ça rejoins un peu trop le débat sur le droit naturel ce qui fait qu'il est difficile de trancher.

----------


## Baal-84

> autant le processus du vote de la loi peut être soulevé, ayant suivi un peu le déroulement des votes des différentes lois dadvsi/hadopi1/hadopi2 on pourrais se poser des questions quand aux processus démocratiques qui les ont conduites à être votées (pression des ayants droit, volonté présidentiel, assemblées vides, informations partiales dans les média, ect...).


Dans ce cas toutes les lois sont contestables.
L'exécutif propose les lois, en général ça lui est soufflé par des ayants droits (qui sont aussi, quand même, des justiciables).
Les assemblées sont vides, j'ai envie de dire "comme d'habitude".
Quant à la partialité de l'information ...

Ce qui est considéré comme une grave atteinte injustifiée à internet c'est juste le processus normal, et c'est bien souvent pareil dans d'autres domaines  :;): 





> Ce n'était pas pour éviter la discution mais pour ne pas paumer de lecteur avec des comparaisons douteuses. ( Ça commençais a être bizarre avec les chips tout ca =) )
> L'association "TV" et "accès libre a la culture" m'effraie un peu.
> Les motivations des téléchargeurs sont aussi variées que les fichiers téléchargés. 
> Tu as l'air de fixer sur l'image du "pirate" boutonneux 13 ans et demi qui télécharge le dernier twillight avant sa sortie pour avoir l'air cool devant ses copains, eux aussi boutonneux et jaloux de son don pour l'informatique.


A chaque fois que je suis allé sur un métamoteur de recherche, les mots les plus recherchés c'était des titres de séries et de films. Tous les gens que je connais qui piratent piratent essentiellement des films et des séries. Je l'ai pas inventé, je parle pas de théorie.
Maintenant le mec qui pirate à au moins 95% des films et séries télécharge peut aussi télécharger des trucs rares, ou autres téléchargement qu'on pourrait considérer comme justifié, ça ne change rien au problème. C'est comme si tu disais "je me gare mal, mais des fois aussi je me gare bien"  :;): 

Et ceux qui ne piratent que des trucs rares et inaccessibles, franchement, ça représente quel pourcentage ? Personnellement je n'en connais aucun et je crois pas que ça coure les rues !





> Ce que j'essayais d'expliqué c'est que ca nous concerne tous, comme tu l'as dis toi même "tu l'as fait"  damned. As tu l'impression d'avoir violé le système comme un voleur ? Dépouillé l'artiste au plus profond de son frigo ? As tu arrêté de consommer du jour au lendemain ? Un retour a envisager des hippies ?


Comment t'expliquer. C'est un peu comme tricher dans sa déclaration d'impot. Je te donne un exemple. Si t'es avec ta chérie et que la TV est à ta copine. Tu déclare ne pas avoir de TV, histoire de pas devoir payer 2 fois la redevance. Techniquement tu ment aux impots, est ce que pour autant tu tombe dans l'abus ? Est ce que techniquement tu te met en dehors de l'esprit de la loi ? Non, c'est juste que t'es dans un flou, et que tu coche ce qu'en principe tu devrais pas cocher parce que c'est plus simple, et qu'en faisant ça tu obtient un résultat conforme à ce que la société exige.
Contrairement à mes potes je me vante pas d'avoir des centaines de films  sur les DD dont une bonne partie qui n'est même pas encore sortie au  cinéma. Elle est là la différence. Et j'ai une ligne de conduite quand je télécharge un film ou une série : uniquement ce qui est déjà passé à la TV gratuite. En général c'est quand j'ai lancé un enregistrement et que la bobox était pleine  :tired: . 
Les gens disent "les médias sont trop chers". C'est faux. Les médias sont chers à leur sortie. Ils n'ont juste pas envie d'attendre qu'ils soient distribués gratuitement. Partant de là le libre accès à la culture il a bon dos  :;): 
Pour le reste, tutoriels, logiciels, on en a déjà parlé. Mais pour l'exemple je me suis mis à la modélisation 3D, j'aurais pu installer 3DSMAX et le cracker. Au lieu de ça j'ai téléchargé blender. J'ai cherché des tutoriels. Y avait apparemment de supers tutotiels vidéos. C'était payant. C'est normal, les mecs se sont donnés du mal. Et bien j'ai pas acheté, j'aurais pas acheté de toutes façons, mais ... j'ai suivi des tutoriels photos gratuits. Où est le problème ? Au nom de quoi je prendrais gratuitement ce qui est payant ? Parce que c'est plus facile ?





> Je ne propose rien a part d'arrêter d'imposer n'importe quoi pour d'obscures raisons économiques/politiques.


Le respect des droits d'auteurs c'est pas n'importe quoi et c'est une question de justice. 
On est pas en train de parler d'hadopi, de mouchards et d'accès à internet, on parle de TPB dont la raison d'être, et ils sont les premiers à l'admettre, est le piratage de masse de médias protégés.
C'est ce qui me gène, en soit c'est une quête tout à fait normale, je vois pas pourquoi on parle tant de "libre accès à la culture", comme si le mec qui a créé un produit et qui ne reçoit aucune rémunération alors que tout le monde en a profité devrait en avoir honte .





> Le ras le bol dont tu parles est intervenu à chaque "évolution" dont l'imprimerie.


D'ailleurs y a un débat avec google book. Etrangement les défenseurs du libre accès à la culture sont pas (tous) parti en croisade  :;): 





> C'est bien tu as arrêter de téléchargé des produits copyrightés, as-tu pensé a vider ton cache ? il y a certainement quelques pièces à conviction qui trainent... Je dis ca comme ca, des fois que tu installerais un certain programme destiné a prouver ta bonne conduite.


J'installe rien du tout, de toutes façons ça fait belle lurette que j'ai plus mon PC de l'époque où je téléchargeais. 
C'est comme l'exemple que je t'ai donné pour les impôts. Ca m'est arrivé, je sais que j'ai rien à me reprocher (je me suis renseigné quand même). Pour autant je vais pas aller m'en vanter à l'administration fiscale avec le risque de tomber sur un blaireau qui me fasse perdre mon temps !





> Après ta dernière citation tu indiques que j'aurais prouver l'influence négative du partage sur la consommation, dis moi ce que tu n'a pas compris dans cette citation ?


J'ai très bien compris, tu dis qu'on n'achète ce qui le mérite, a contrario tu n'achète pas ce qui ne le mérite pas, à tes yeux, mais que t'as consommé (jusqu'à la fin la plupart du temps, avoue). Ne pas acheter = manque à gagner. Relis mon post.

----------


## Lapinaute

> A chaque fois que je suis allé sur un métamoteur de recherche, les mots les plus recherchés c'était des titres de séries et de films. Tous les gens que je connais qui piratent piratent essentiellement des films et des séries. Je l'ai pas inventé, je parle pas de théorie.
> Maintenant le mec qui pirate à au moins 95% des films et séries télécharge peut aussi télécharger des trucs rares, ou autres téléchargement qu'on pourrait considérer comme justifié, ça ne change rien au problème. C'est comme si tu disais "je me gare mal, mais des fois aussi je me gare bien" 
> 
> Et ceux qui ne piratent que des trucs rares et inaccessibles, franchement, ça représente quel pourcentage ? Personnellement je n'en connais aucun et je crois pas que ça coure les rues !


Ils n'achètent rien de rien ?  :^_^:  Rhan les fourbes. 
D'autres téléchargent à tour de bras et possèdent des pans de mur de DVD de ces mêmes majors qui crient famine.
"Pirate" je trouve ce mot inapproprié mais c'est faire la fine bouche tant ce mot s'est vulgarisé, on pirate de tout de nos jours.

"Quand on aime on ne compte pas" ca fonctionne aussi pour les auteurs. L'offre et la demande ont de beaux jours devant eux. 

Si tu ne vois pas de lien entre le chapelet de lois que tu cites...  :B): 

Pour Google Book, Google reste une entreprise et pas la moindre, bien que pour l'instant elle peut se vanter de bonnes intentions sa stratégie commerciale est menaçante.

En surfant sur Internet tu consultes forcement du contenu copyrighté à un moment ou à un autre (image, texte ou autre) les navigateurs par défaut "copient" pour permettre un affichage plus rapide par exemple. Jusque là je ne t'apprends rien tu comprends donc qu'une minorité de personne peut faire patte blanche.

Ça reste bien du domaine du partage donc TPB n'est pas HS.

----------


## Pronoein

> tu me sembles nier la séparation du pouvoir judiciaire des pouvoirs exécutif et législatif, et là pour le coup quand on étudie le sujet on ne peut pas nier qu'elle existe, même si tout n'est pas parfait


La séparation des pouvoirs existe et me semble essentielle. En revanche, elle n'est pas parfaite dès la base et surtout les frontières deviennent de plus en plus floues: l'exécutif déborde de plus en plus (les billets d'Eolas en dénoncent des aspects). Enfin il faut considérer le 4ème pouvoir, le médiatique, dont l'indépendance devrait être assurée constitutionnellement, et qui non seulement ne l'est pas mais montre des signes de plus en plus fréquents de monopoles, de pression ou de collusion.





> Crois-tu que nous aurions les connaissances que nous avons actuellement si nous étions l'un et l'autre nés un siècle plus tôt, que nous pourrions être en train de tenir cette conversation ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi et cela montre bien l'importance de l'accès LIBRE à l'éducation et la culture, c'est à dire ni censuré ni contrôlé par des intérêts économiques ou partisans. Or j'observe: une volonté politique de plus en plus forte et fréquente de vérrouiller l'information (médias traditionnels et internet) et de négliger l'éducation (baisse de budget, nivellement par le bas des programmes). La formation du ministre de l'Education actuel illustre à la perfection cet état de fait.




> nous ne sommes pas tous égaux devant la nature


Tout ce que j'ai appris et observé (en particulier, j'ai une formation biologique et je fais de la recherche en conscience artificielle) m'amènent à croire que tu surestimes l'importance de la combinaison des gènes qui nous échoit: à part pour les handicapés mentaux, le cerveau à une telle capacité plastique qu'il s'adapte et compense pour toute les situations. C'est plutôt les 2 ou 3 décades de conditionnement que nous subissons qui déterminent le potentiel que nous exprimerons.
Regarde par exemple ces chiffres: invoques-tu l'hypothèse d'un gène très commun prédisposant trois fois plus les nouveaux nés le possédant que ceux ne le possédant pas à ne pas suivre d'études supérieures? Cela mène directement à des castes génétiques naturelles, est-ce ta vision? Il me semble personnellement que les inégalités intellectuelles percevables dans notre société sont presque entièrement dûes au milieu socio-économique. 
Pour reprendre celui qui est devenu éboueur: élevé dans un autre milieu, et à moins de graves handicap mentaux, il aurait été placé par exemple dans une école d'élite, aurait voyagé dans plusieurs pays, reçu des leçons particulières autant que nécessaire, aurait eu accès à une bibliothèque privée à 10 m de sa chambre, n'aurait pas eu à travailler pour payer ses études, aurait eu une alimentation riche, un environnement calme et sans promiscuité favorisant l'intellection, et aurait pu payer une université d'élite dont il sort un pourcentage très infime d'éboueurs. Je ne discute pas ici de si cette réalité doit ou peut être changée. C'est juste qu'elle existe: les réalités socio-économiques font une énorme différence et creusent des écarts. Plus on s'élève et moins on en souffre. Les enfants de cadre supérieurs ont un peu plus de trois fois plus de chance de faire des études supérieures que les enfants d'ouvriers.




> Tu penses réellement que cette proportion non négligeable de la population serait à même de gouverner efficacement si elle avait un poids décisionnel proportionnel à sa place dans la société ?


Telle qu'elle, aujourd'hui, non. Mais plus elle aura l'accès à l'information, à l'éducation, plus son esprit critique sera développé, plus elle sera engagée dans des processus décisionnels, et plus cette proportion deviendra responsable. De plus je te signale qu'il existe déjà une proportion de gens suffisamment éclairés pour avoir de réelles idées à apporter, et que la caste dirigeante, actuellement préfère ignorer ou faire taire plutôt que d'ouvrir le système décisionnaire à une participation accrue de la part du peuple (allez, encore des sources à te chercher... je le ferai si tu es intéressé).





> le nombre "d'électeurs éclairés" pour reprendre une notion bien connue en sciences politiques n'a fait que croître


J'aimerais avoir tes sources et des chiffres plus précis, afin de savoir de quoi et de combien on parle. D'autant plus que ton affirmation n'est pas incompatible avec un nombre d'électeurs "obsurcis" en croissance aussi: quand on est bombardé d'informations, soit on devient critique, soit on devient confiant: le choix est forcé, on y reste difficilement imperméable puisqu'on ne pourra éviter de baser nos raisonnements dessus.




> "gouvernement des philosophes" pour reprendre un concept existant mais à un échelon massif : l'aptitude au vote en fonction des capacités intellectuelles, avec un fonctionnement en forme de démocratie directe (qui effectivement, est techniquement possible aujourd'hui). Mais je suis conscient que ce n'est qu'une utopie par définition irréalisable


Bien, je profite de ton utopie pour m'expliquer un peu mieux sur ma vision d'un changement possible.
L'utopie n'existe nulle part par définition, mais c'est un glissement de sens que de l'équivaler à "impossibilité", à moins d'une utopie physiquement impossible. 
J'ignore s'il existe un chemin depuis notre présent vers un futur où ton gouvernement idéal serait; je pense que oui. Je pense que socialement, toutes les expériences sont possibles. Maintenant, ton but est-il souhaitable, juste, et à l'abri du dévoiement? Cela demanderait des milliers de cerveaux pour répondre à ces questions, autant pour définir le fonctionnement du système que pour tracer le chemin y menant: or internet rend faisable cette communauté de cerveaux.
Pour dégrossir, plusieurs chemins sont connus: réformes (lent, difficile, plein de compromis), révolution (dangereuse et sanglante), parti politique (verrouillé, ceux qui sont en place ne laisseront jamais accéder des ennemis de la classe dirigeante actuelle qui préfère pouvoir et argent à la sagesse), lobby (limité), etc. Ou bien convainc quelques milliers de personnes et achètez-vous une île ou une ville, ou créez une communauté virtuelle.
 La seule impossibilité que je vois à ton idée, est due au manque d'imagination, de connaissances, de désirabilité et de courage, ce qui est corrigeable. Aussi grand que te semble un obstacle, la décision d'en être vaincu ou vainqueur ne dépend pas de lui mais de toi. Si tu gardes ce but en tête et t'efforces d'en repérer les premiers sentiers, tu ne passeras plus à côté des opportunités quotidiennes de changer le monde, et avec la technologie actuelle tu peux fédérer tes âmes-soeurs en quelques années. Perçois-tu la non-fixité du monde ou es-tu déjà trop avancé dans tes études de droit?  ::): 




> Je ne m'offusque pas que des experts en politique ou en droit tiennent les rennes d'un secteur aussi important pas plus que je ne m'offusque de ne pas comprendre le fonctionnement de mon PC ou de mon lecteur mp3 en détails.


Un monopole du savoir ou de la technologique, et surtout si c'est par une caste ou corporation, crée de fait une dépendance exclusive, source de pouvoir non-contrebalancé, menant, en l'absence de contrôles extérieurs effectifs, à des abus, des ententes, et une gestion de ce pouvoir non plus pour le mettre au service de la communauté mais afin d'en tirer le maximum de profit tout en le conservant. Aussi il est à l'avantage de ces prêtre d'obfusquer, d'obstruer, de retarder l'accès à ce savoir. Exemple d'"expertise" obscurantiste: le rapport Hadopi, c'est 70 pages fumeuses (chiffres soit sans liens avec le piratage soit biaisés) et 3 pages de conclusion tout autant catégoriques qu'injustifiées. (et à ce propos, Baal, bien sûr que je lis ce que je référence). C'est du bruit cherchant à noyer le vrai signal.




> les brevets sont la propriété d'entreprises qui par recherche constante du profit ont intérêt à faire évoluer leur produit...


Tu mélanges les effets de concurrence, profit et brevet. Les brevets _permettent_ un monopole technologique qui: 
- empêche la concurrence
- oblige chaque entreprise à rechercher et développer sa solution propriétaire, ce qui retarde et augmente les coûts de la technologie
- empêche les pauvres et les pays pauvres d'accéder à cette technologie
- permettent de gérer la disponibilité technologique au compte-goutte et de maintenir des prix élevés.
- empêche les technologies d'être prolongées ou améliorées à moins d'en payer la licence
- incite à accaparer les brevets et spéculer dessus, siphonant les efforts vers le figisme plutôt que le progrès.
- empêche les clients acheteurs d'être propriétaires et connaisseurs de leur produit, les plaçant en situation d'otage.
- place l'intérêt économique au-dessus de l'intérêt moral
- place l'intérêt individuel au-dessus de l'intérêt social
- fomente une course à l'exclusivité, ce qui veut dire un gagnant et beaucoup de perdants
Une fois de plus, je fais juste un constat. Que nous trouvions cela bien ou mal n'a rien à voir.
La littérature est abondante à ce sujet.




> je savais bien qu'il y avait une vision anti-capitaliste sous ton discours.


Comme tu aimes réduire à des étiquettes! Je suis en faveur du capital et je n'imagine pas actuellement une société juste et agréable sans lui. Je suis pour une régulation du capital pour les produits de nécessité, dont la culture et l'information font partie. Et oui! Nous sommes au XXIème siècle! Si tu n'as pas accès à la culture, tu es out. Si tu es out, tu dégringoles très vite en bas de l'échelle sociale et économique.




> si ce sentiment d'injustice était partagé par la majorité, la situation aurait déjà changé.


c'est simpliste! Du partage confus d'un malaise à la lucidité des causes à la vision commune d'une solution alternative à la législation à l'implémentation il y a une certaine distance. Mais je suis d'accord qu'un sentiment partagé est à la base d'un changement potentiel.




> En admettant que les prix baissent par dix, la demande elle, ne serait pas multipliée par dix[..]


"dix" est juste un exemple. Puisqu'il y a bien du téléchargement illégal, c'est bien qu'il y a une demande. Au lieu de vendre cher et ne répondre qu'à un faible pourcentage de cette demande, je parle de vendre moins cher mais de satisfaire toute la demande: au final tout l'argent disponible pour la consommation reste bien dépensé, mais par contre toute la consommation est satisfaite, de surcroît par des moyens légaux.




> Penses-tu réellement que l'accès à la culture et à l'éducation soit fonction des richesses de chacun ?


Tout à fait. Internet et le téléchargement illégal réduisent cette inégalité. Un peu comme toi, j'ai la chance d'avoir un frère fanatique du cinéma qui s'est constitué légalement une cinémathèque, un père féru de SF qui a fait de même pour les livres: c'est exceptionnel. J'ai vécu dans une famille de biologistes ce qui nous a permis de partager nos manuels (la littérature scientifique est très chère). Je séjourne régulièrement en Amérique du Sud où la seule culture existante est piratée (un dvd original coutant deux semaines de salaire). Donc oui je suis privilégié, et mon accès à la culture n'est certainement pas dû à la volonté actuelle des législateurs. Si j'avais respecté la loi (pas de partage, pas de copie, pas de visionnage de contrefaçon lors de mes séjours là bas), je saurais beaucoup moins de choses. 
Or le monde est non seulement complexe, mais si on ajoute la désinformation et la manipulation, il devient essentiel de développer une vision interdisciplinaire pour y voir goutte. La technologie du 21ème siècle permettrait de forger un nouvel Homo Modernicus, bien plus éclairés; les choix sociaux, politiques et économiques, par contre, optent pour un figisme moyen-âgeux: chacun à sa place, le savoir géré par une élite propriétaire.





> Mais je n'ai pas dit que les parlementaires ne faisaient que du bon travail. Je dis juste que le peuple n'aurait certainement pas fait mieux


Tu te trompes: 70 millions de cerveaux contiennent certainement plus d'intelligence qu'une poignée de parlementaires. C'est une question d'organisation, de dialogues critiques et de construction participative des idées. Ce qui est désormais possible technologiquement. Le wiki n'est qu'un exemple embryonnaire des nouvelles possibilités. Certes, la masse sera sans doute décevante et indifférente, mais cela laisse encore des centaines de milliers de personnes capables d'apporter quelque chose au débat. Et non plus d'une manière chaotique qui s'autoneutralise, mais _constructivement_.




> de toute façon, le mauvais travail se heurte soit à des gardes fous réels qui tiennent de la mécanique juridique, soit à la dure réalité des choses (en l'occurrence, Hadopi est inapplicable).


Que l'implémentation d'Hadopi soit inapplicable est indépendant des arguments ou intèrêts qui ont présidé à son orientation politique. Un jour les moyens technologiques seront trouvés pour l'appliquer: le "mauvais travail" n'est pas la garantie de l'inapplicabilité d'une loi, mais de son absurdité ou injustice.
Quand aux garde-fous, je les comprends comme une mesure in extremis qui ne devrait pas être invoquée dans un fonctionnement sain de la démocratie. Le fait que le parlement produise des lois inconstitutionnelles doit être perçu comme un signal d'alarme. Quand le Conseil d'Etat suivra le même chemin, quelles actions nous restera-t-il pour assainir le système?
Si tu heurtes le garde-fou en conduisant sur l'autoroute, tu es bien content d'avoir la vie sauve. Mais tu te poses des questions sur pourquoi ça s'est produit et comment éviter que ça se reproduise.




> Je pense que l'on peut se lancer l'argument de la bataille d'experts très longtemps vu qu'il est parfaitement réversible.


Ah, on croirait entendre une conversation créationniste vs. évolutionniste. Tout n'est qu'opinion, toute vérité est relative, la réalité n'est qu'une affaire de croyance! Je ne cite pas l'_autorité_ d'un expert, mais le contenu, jugeable et criticable, de leurs rapports. Je te propose de juger par toi même les rapports au lieu de faire confiance aux trois lignes de conclusion. Je ne te dis pas de choisir les experts dont les conclusions confirment tes vues politiques, mais d'examiner leurs chiffres et arguments. La différence est notable, même pour un profane, entre les rapports commandités par les pro-Hadopis, et les rapports indépendants.




> Tu penses que le piratage pousse à la consommation ?


Non, je ne le "pense" pas: ce sont les rapports les plus sérieux d'entre tous ceux que j'ai épluchés qui indiquent ce lien de cause à effet, sans que l'importance de ce lien soit bien claire. De plus, au risque de me répéter, je te signale qu'il est tout simplement possible que le pirate, dépensant de toutes façons tous ses sous dans des produits culturels similaires à ceux qu'il télécharge, ne dépenserait pas plus, quelle que soit la loi et son application. Considère au moins cette hypothèse.




> mon expérience sensible me prouve le contraire


Mon expérience sensible à moi me dit que je suis certain de me tromper si je généralise mon échantillon de relations sociales à la population française.




> Et c'est là la beauté de notre système plaçant l'exécutif au sommet des enjeux électoraux : quand on remonte au sommet, celui qui tient les rennes est soumis à un processus démocratique, lui.


Ce n'est pas vrai pour l'Europe.




> Bah pour l'instant, je n'ai pas constaté de loi qui nuise à l'intérêt général.


Soit, c'est une "décision gouvernementale". Mais dilapider (pour rester neutre) 300 millions d'euros sur le dos des contribuable nuit à l'intérêt général, à mon sens. Or c'est avec de nombreuses complicités que cela se passe, dont le parlement. 




> Ça me gêne d'autant plus d'ailleurs que quand c'est le cas, la justice existe.


Je suis sceptique mais je t'écoute. Dans ce cas là, qu'a fait la justice?
Que je sache, voilà la réaction du parlement:
"Dénonçant «un gâchis de deniers publics», le groupe communiste au Sénat a demandé début juillet la création d’une commission d’enquête parlementaire «chargée d’examiner les conséquences des transactions concernant les anciens bâtiments de l’Imprimerie nationale». Commission refusée."
Fin de la justice. Seuls de rares journaux indépendants ont enquêté, recueillant des "no comment" et des "clauses de confidentialité" de la part des responsables.




> il me semble évident que dans la société occidentale actuelle les régimes extrêmes tendent à devenir irréalisables, alors qu'ils étaient facilement concrétisables auparavant !


La manipulation, la répression et l'espionnage des citoyens deviennent de mieux en mieux réalisables technologiquement. Les anciens modèles totalitaires sont peut-être obsolètes, les nouveaux sont terrifiants d'efficacité.
Tu es au courant pour les drones, Frenchelon, le fichage à tout va, le taser, les couvre-feu, la garde à vue? (désolé je fatigue et je ne trouve que des liens vers des sites partisans, mais l'information, dépouillée des commentaires, reste véridique)




> La tyrannie n'est possible que par la désinformation et l'absence d'éducation et de sens critique du peuple.


Nous sommes d'accord. C'est pourquoi je vois d'un mauvais oeil la volonté de désinformer, de réduire l'éducation et manipuler le peuple puisque chaque action en ce sens rapproche d'un pas de la tyrannie. Combien faut-il de pas pour qu'une démocratie bascule? cent? mille? combien ont déjà été effectués? Voilà des questions qui méritent une vigilance permanente.




> Peux-tu juste me citer un pays où il y a moins de démagogie, de passivité citoyenne, de verrouillage de l'information et de fossé entre les élites et le peuple (à quel niveau d'ailleurs ?) que la France en ayant un système différent ?


Ne te méprends pas. Je pense que le régime Français reste l'un des meilleurs pays du monde, et c'est pourquoi je suis sidéré que ses habitants ne voient pas sa dégradation. Lors que l'on a ce genre d'acquis démocratique, on reste vigilant. Or j'entends de plus en plus de gens qui ne réagissent pas, ne regardent pas, ou bien disent: "y a rien à faire", ou bien: "tais-toi et obéis", ou encore: "fais confiance, tu n'as pas à juger". Ce genre d'attitude est à la fois le produit et le moteur d'un cercle vicieux qui laisse la santé démocratique aux mains de crocodiles qui ne demandent que ça.




> Ne crois-tu pas que si un meilleur système était réalisable on l'aurait déjà mis en place ?


Plus de pouvoir au peuple signifie moins pour les gouvernants. Donc non je ne crois pas qu'"on" l'aurait mis en place. Comme tu l'as dit, il faudrait une prise de conscience critique massive premièrement, or actuellement les débats de fond sont... fuits, et une action populaire massive, or les manifestations actuelles ne mènent à aucun dialogue avec les gouvernants, et sont même réprimées (à part mon propre témoignage occulaire et ceux d'amis, voir ici, là et là).




> Je pense que la différence profonde entre toi et moi est que tu es pour ta part un utopiste


Vu que ta définition d'utopie semble être "ce qui est impossible à atteindre", non.




> du fait de ta formation scientifique qui pousse toujours à améliorer et à aller au delà des possibilités existantes


C'est surtout qu'elle me pousse à observer indépendamment de mes préjugés et de mon conditionnement. De plus, je crois que l'évolution est un fait, et toute croyance à l'immobilisme est une hallucination à double tranchant: structurante et aveuglante.
La réalité sociale, à ce propos, n'est pas la réalité fondamentale, mais un consensus artificiel. Elle ne permet pas de dire ce qui est physiquement ou humainement possible, elle décrit ce qui est socialement cru. La description sociologique se prend dangereusement pour une norme absolue et perd de vue qu'elle n'est qu'une appréciation _extérieure_ d'un état et non du potentiel humain.
D'ailleurs, quel juriste, avant 90, pouvait prévoir l'évolution immédiate de la société dans les deux décades suivantes en se basant sur sa "connaissance sociale"? Combien de législateurs comprennent la réalité sociale, culturelle et psychologique des internautes?
J'exprime mal ma critique sur cette connaissance sociale. Je reformule. L'activité juridique détecte et juge des déviances par rapport à une grille normative. Elle n'appréhende donc pas la réalité humaine (tout fait psychologique ne mènant pas à un fait juridique) ni son potentiel. C'est le même problème avec l'ambigüité psychothérapique de la normalité: norme statistique, norme morale ou normalité fonctionnelle de l'individu? Selon quel critère guérir, juger et comprendre? Comment se croire réaliste quand on emploie des critères aussi subjectifs ou arbitraires?

----------


## Wobak

Alors autant je trouve vos discours intéressants, autant j'aimerais qu'on essaye de faire des choses un peu plus concises, ou du moins, arrêter de découper le texte de vos camarades en mini phrases pour essayer de tout contrer.

Là vous en êtes à un point où bientôt vous allez quoter le mot "tu".

----------


## Baal-84

> Les brevets _permettent_ un monopole technologique qui: 
> - empêche la concurrence
> - oblige chaque entreprise à rechercher et développer sa solution propriétaire, ce qui retarde et augmente les coûts de la technologie
> - empêche les pauvres et les pays pauvres d'accéder à cette technologie
> - permettent de gérer la disponibilité technologique au compte-goutte et de maintenir des prix élevés.
> - empêche les technologies d'être prolongées ou améliorées à moins d'en payer la licence
> - incite à accaparer les brevets et spéculer dessus, siphonant les efforts vers le figisme plutôt que le progrès.
> - empêche les clients acheteurs d'être propriétaires et connaisseurs de leur produit, les plaçant en situation d'otage.
> - place l'intérêt économique au-dessus de l'intérêt moral
> ...


Accessoirement ça encourage la recherche. La littérature est aussi abondante sur ce sujet, mais tout dépend de l'orientation politique de la littérature  :;): 




> "tu".


 ::P: 




> Ils n'achètent rien de rien ?  Rhan les fourbes.
> D'autres téléchargent à tour de bras et possèdent des pans de mur de DVD de ces mêmes majors qui crient famine.


Pour la troisième fois (et j'espère la dernière), le problème n'est pas la survie des superproduction que chacun a chez soit ou se fait offrir parce que c'est un gage de cadeau valable de nos jours, le problème c'est le reste.
Exemple.
Film "A" en image de synthèse, 3D ... étalonné à 100.
Film "B" avec bon casting mais un peu mou du genou. 60% de visionnage par rapport à A (et encore j'aurais dis plus), mais 30% de rémunération (et encore j'aurais dis moins).
Qu'est ce qui justifie cette différence ?
Y a des commerces avec rémunération sur la base du volontariat, mais c'est le vendeur qui décide, pas le consommateur  :;): 




> "Pirate" je trouve ce mot inapproprié mais c'est faire la fine bouche tant ce mot s'est vulgarisé, on pirate de tout de nos jours.


Ouais, enfin on se comprend !




> "Quand on aime on ne compte pas" ca fonctionne aussi pour les auteurs. L'offre et la demande ont de beaux jours devant eux.


Tu propose quoi, qu'ils fassent ça gratuitement pour l'amour de l'art ?  :;):  




> Si tu ne vois pas de lien entre le chapelet de lois que tu cites...


Pas compris, et j'ai pas cité de lois, enfin je crois.




> Pour Google Book, Google reste une entreprise et pas la moindre, bien que pour l'instant elle peut se vanter de bonnes intentions sa stratégie commerciale est menaçante.


Et le pirate c'est une autorité administrative indépendante ?  :;): 




> En surfant sur Internet tu consultes forcement du contenu copyrighté à un moment ou à un autre (image, texte ou autre) les navigateurs par défaut "copient" pour permettre un affichage plus rapide par exemple. Jusque là je ne t'apprends rien tu comprends donc qu'une minorité de personne peut faire patte blanche.
> 
> Ça reste bien du domaine du partage donc TPB n'est pas HS.


C'est peut être pas HS mais je vois pas le rapport  :;):

----------


## Lapinaute

> Qu'est ce qui justifie cette différence ?
> Y a des commerces avec rémunération sur la base du volontariat, mais c'est le vendeur qui décide, pas le consommateur


La qualité comme tu l'indiques. En commerce le consommateur à toujours raison, le rôle du vendeur est de lui faire comprendre que cette raison correspond a son super aspirateur qui fait la vaisselle. Le vendeur ne décide pas, la demande fait l'offre. Il peut aussi créer des désirs chez le consommateur mais c'est toujours ce dernier qui a le mot final. (chéquier)

Là on va finir par taxer toute la population au nom de cette soit disant perte des artistes. Encore une fois tu le dis toi même les supers productions n'ont pas a s'inquiéter pourtant elles sont à l'origine de la pression qu'on connais.

L'artiste qui suscite l'envie et qui crée l'émotion auprès de son public n'a pas a s'inquiéter de son porte monnaie. S'il n'a pas de public on ne va pas le récompenser rien que pour ses beaux yeux ou la major qui l'exploite. C'est pourtant la tendance actuelle. 




> On est pas en train de parler d'hadopi, de mouchards et d'accès à internet...


Du point de vue de l'utilisateur de TPB, ça colle bien pourtant. Des annuaires il y en a d'autres qu'on laisse en paix, celui la a eu la mauvaise idée de simplifier le partage de fichiers. 




> J'ai très bien compris, tu dis qu'on n'achète ce qui le mérite, a contrario tu n'achète pas ce qui ne le mérite pas, à tes yeux, mais que t'as consommé (jusqu'à la fin la plupart du temps, avoue). Ne pas acheter = manque à gagner. Relis mon post.


Consommé ce qu'on n'aurait pas acheté (sans voler) = pas de perte. 
0-0=0


ps. désolé pour la quotewar Wobak

----------


## Pronoein

@Wobak: Je voulais poursuivre sur l'espace personnel de Von_Yaourt mais je suis limité à 1000 caractères. Je peux ouvrir un fil de discussion dans le forum politique sinon. Après je ne crois pas que Von Yaourt et moi puissions poursuivre autrement qu'avec des quotes ultraprécises pour la raison suivante: chaque cerveau est un programme avec sa capacité d'analyse, ses valeurs, ses perceptions, ses expériences, c'est à dire une vision. Echanger sa vision avec autrui, au départ, est du dégrossissage: on résume des pans entiers de croyance et on en brosse les interrelations principales.
Mais la réalité est en couches d'oignon. Dans notre quotidien nous intéragissons avec la plus évidente, la plus extérieure. Se poser des questions dessus revient à plonger dans les causes profondes, couche par couche, jusqu'à atteindre le coeur: une multitude de causes basiques interconnectées.
La réflexion analytique sur la vision d'autrui en arrive donc à un éclatement atomique de croyances fondamentales: il ne sert à rien de répondre globalement alors que la mésentente porte sur des points précis. Plus on affine une discussion, et plus on détermine les coincidences et divergences. Les coincidences étant des acquis de communication, il ne reste plus qu'à nous expliquer nos divergences primordiales. Ce n'est pas dans une optique de contre que je fais ça.

----------


## essaion

> [...] au delà de l'aspect politique de la question de savoir si le piratage est une bonne ou une mauvaise pratique, il est acquis qu'aujourd'hui, le site The Pirate Bay est considéré, par la justice, comme pratiquant une activité illégale : et, clairement, il est impossible de le faire fermer.
> 
> [...] dans une société démocratique, il y existe des lois et que ces lois s'appliquent et que si on veut les modifier, il y a des canaux politiques pour cela. Il sont souvent lents, souvent imparfaits, mais *ils sont dans tous les cas préférables à un soutien politique et public d’actes illégaux, sous prétexte qu'ils sont impossibles à punir*.
> 
> Mais vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Moi, pas grand-chose, mais apparemment nous avons des hommes politiques qui ont un avis fort édifiant sur la question, comme l'indique sans équivoque ce reportage de publicsenat.fr (promis, c'est pas plus pénible à suivre qu'un reportage standard, disons Envoyé Spécial). C'est à propos du projet de loi sur les jeux en ligne, qui a légèrement dépassé le stade du projet puisque les décrets d'application sont parus au JO durant le mois de mai 2010.

En résumé lourdingue : si c'est illégal et que ça peut rapporter de la thune, alors il faut le légaliser (c'est pas exactement dit comme ça : Eric Woerth est quand même plus fort que moi côté tournure. Parce que côté capillaire par contre, je suis très au-dessus).

En résumé commenté : si c'est illégal et qu'on dirait que ça peut rapporter de la thune*, alors il faut le légaliser. 
* : En fait c'est pas dit, voire même quand le projet a été voté c'était vachement déficitaire en théorie (- 2 G€ des monopoles d'état, + 800 M€ des sites de jeu en ligne).

Je me suis permis de mettre une phrase de ton article en gras, parce que  c'est clairement celle-là que j'avais à l'esprit quand j'ai entendu M. WOERTH s'exprimer sur la question de la légalité de cette activité dans  le reportage... D'accord, il ne s'agit pas d'un soutien dans le sens de ton article. Mais tout de même, c'est déjà fort de café, non ?

Alors bon, légal/pas légal : il est tout à ton honneur que ça te fasse tiquer, GMB, mais j'ai dans l'idée que tout le monde est pas comme ça, même à très haut niveau. Tout dépend des intérêts en jeu, quoi. C'est pas ça la justice ? Ah zut, alors, j'en suis tout marri.

----------


## SAYA

@ essaion

Ce reportage m'inspire la réflexion suivante : il est reproché toutes sortes de défauts aux jeux, en général, mais lorsqu'il s'agit de récupérer la manne de taxes que les paris en ligne vont offrir, là, tout à coup, l'État ne voit plus les "jeux" (dans leur globalité) avec les mêmes yeux, relégués au xième plan les addictions et les dangers pour la "santé mentale", l'argent est le leitmotiv qui a présidé à la loi (de toutes façons l'Etat sait qu'il n'empêchera jamais les jeux en ligne alors autant que ça lui rapporte ; tiens ça me fait penser à l'Hadopi, ce n'est pas tant le piratage en lui-même qui est visé mais bien la manne que sous couvert de bonne consciente va rapporter (ou devrait rapporter si si .... tous les décrets ... permettent de l'appliquer, sans oublier la "négligence coupable") cette loi à l'État) Mais, et c'est là que je veux en venir, on ne peut pas reprocher à l'État de soutenir le fait que la Justice est impuissante : il est plus malin, il récupère les noisettes et Dieu sait qu'il en a besoin (et en plus il est doublement malin parce que là ceux qui paieront les taxes vont pas défiler dans la rue  :B):  ).

----------


## von_yaourt

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt, j'ai été très occupé dans ma "vie réelle" ces derniers temps ! 

Allez, je passe vite fait sur nos divergences de fond sur lesquelles on ne tombera de toute façon jamais d'accord pour essayer d'en venir à l'essentiel. 




> Enfin il faut considérer le 4ème pouvoir, le médiatique, dont l'indépendance devrait être assurée constitutionnellement, et qui non seulement ne l'est pas mais montre des signes de plus en plus fréquents de monopoles, de pression ou de collusion.


(Je ne cite que ce passage mais c'est valable pour d'autres parties de ton message.) 
Tu me sembles totalement surestimer le pouvoir des messages médiatiques sur la masse. Ce serait trop long et fastidieux à expliquer ici, et en plus je ne ferai que reprendre les arguments d'un bon bouquin de communication politique que je te conseille vivement (instructif, facile à lire, pas cher) : Le _Pouvoir des Médias_ de Grégory Derville. Pour résumer : on est sensible aux messages auxquels nous pré-adhérons, et le reste ne nous touche pas. 
Et quand bien même certains médias se rapprocheraient du pouvoir, il restera toujours des médias d'opposition. Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler de "désinformation" aujourd'hui en France et encore moins de pression envers les médias qui dérangent, surtout quand on a connu l'époque De Gaulle/Giscard...




> Je suis d'accord avec toi et cela montre bien l'importance de l'accès LIBRE à l'éducation et la culture, c'est à dire ni censuré ni contrôlé par des intérêts économiques ou partisans. Or j'observe: une volonté politique de plus en plus forte et fréquente de vérrouiller l'information (médias traditionnels et internet) et de négliger l'éducation (baisse de budget, nivellement par le bas des programmes). La formation du ministre de l'Education actuel illustre à la perfection cet état de fait.


Oui, le budget de l'éducation est en baisse... à peu près comme tous les autres gouffres financiers historiques de l'État français. Ce que tu vois comme une volonté de ruiner l'éducation je le vois comme une volonté de rationaliser les dépenses : faire aussi bien avec moins (c'est l'apanage de tout gouvernement de droite). Quel intérêt de toute façon auraient les politiques actuels à minimiser l'éducation ? Ce sont les générations futures qui sont touchées, pas leurs électeurs (qui de surcroît verraient ça d'un mauvais œil). Et même admettant que c'est pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles et qu'ils le feraient (en suivant ta logique), une génération d'abrutis appauvrirait la France et donc corrélativement les politiques, ce qui là encore ne serait pas dans leur intérêt...
Le gouvernement verrouille l'information ? Ah merde, j'avais pas vu que j'avais plus le droit d'aller sur certains sites internet et que Charlie Hebdo avait encore été censuré...




> Il me semble personnellement que les inégalités intellectuelles percevables dans notre société sont presque entièrement dûes au milieu socio-économique. 
> Pour reprendre celui qui est devenu éboueur: élevé dans un autre milieu, et à moins de graves handicap mentaux, il aurait été placé par exemple dans une école d'élite, aurait voyagé dans plusieurs pays, reçu des leçons particulières autant que nécessaire, aurait eu accès à une bibliothèque privée à 10 m de sa chambre, n'aurait pas eu à travailler pour payer ses études, aurait eu une alimentation riche, un environnement calme et sans promiscuité favorisant l'intellection, et aurait pu payer une université d'élite dont il sort un pourcentage très infime d'éboueurs. Je ne discute pas ici de si cette réalité doit ou peut être changée. C'est juste qu'elle existe: les réalités socio-économiques font une énorme différence et creusent des écarts. Plus on s'élève et moins on en souffre. Les enfants de cadre supérieurs ont un peu plus de trois fois plus de chance de faire des études supérieures que les enfants d'ouvriers.


Je ne prétends bien entendu pas que les différences intellectuelles soient génétiques(je dois peu ou prou avoir le même nombres de chromosomes que toi  ::P: ), mais sans me lancer sur ce terrain où je ne suis pas spécialiste, je demande si certains ne soutiendraient pas le contraire (qui est impossible à démontrer, à moins de faire une expérience en clonant de gosses et en les plaçant dans des familles différentes).
Par contre, je pense que la variable du milieu d'appartenance n'est non seulement pas aussi prépondérante que tu le soutiens, mais que surtout elle est loin d'être la seule à influer sur nos capacités intellectuelles. 
Tout le monde connaît des gosses de riches totalement abrutis et d'autres issus de milieux les plus pauvres qui soient qui ont eu un parcours scolaire remarquable. Alors bien sûr, je ne prétends pas que le milieu socio-économique n'ait aucun impact, juste parce que l'expérience sensible de chacun prouve le contraire. Mais il y a certainement d'autres facteurs importants, liés notamment à la personnalité de chacun (fonceurs, bosseurs, flemmards) qui conditionnent le développement intellectuel. Ou alors comment expliquer le cas de frères ou sœurs élevés dans un même milieu avec des capacités différentes ? 

Mais j'en reviens au cœur de mon propos : comment penses-tu pouvoir faire évoluer cet état de fait (qui par nature empêche une démocratie directe s'affranchissant de représentants) pour arriver à la société plus juste que tu souhaites ? On fait un génocide de cons ? On élève les gosses dans des parcs uniformisés pour qu'ils aient tous les mêmes capacités intellectuelles ? Là encore, je te le redis, je trouve ça utopique (et je te renvoie à ma vision de l'utopie plus bas, pour éviter les malentendus).




> Telle qu'elle, aujourd'hui, non. Mais plus elle aura l'accès à l'information, à l'éducation, plus son esprit critique sera développé, plus elle sera engagée dans des processus décisionnels, et plus cette proportion deviendra responsable. De plus je te signale qu'il existe déjà une proportion de gens suffisamment éclairés pour avoir de réelles idées à apporter, et que la caste dirigeante, actuellement préfère ignorer ou faire taire plutôt que d'ouvrir le système décisionnaire à une participation accrue de la part du peuple (allez, encore des sources à te chercher... je le ferai si tu es intéressé).


Oui, enfin je te rappelle que les commissions qui préparent les projets de lois ne sont pas composées que de parlementaires mais aussi normalement de spécialistes du domaine concerné. Faudrait-il faire une grande tombola de bonnes idées, émises par tous les spécialistes d'un domaine avant de légiférer, tout ça parce qu'on a choisi un expert plutôt qu'un autre ? C'est un autre débat. 




> J'aimerais avoir tes sources et des chiffres plus précis, afin de savoir de quoi et de combien on parle. D'autant plus que ton affirmation n'est pas incompatible avec un nombre d'électeurs "obsurcis" en croissance aussi: quand on est bombardé d'informations, soit on devient critique, soit on devient confiant: le choix est forcé, on y reste difficilement imperméable puisqu'on ne pourra éviter de baser nos raisonnements dessus.


Ohlala, c'est un truc que j'ai étudié il y a quelques temps déjà, si je ne me goure pas ça doit provenir des travaux de l'école de Columbia (ou peut être du Michigan, mais il ne me semble pas). En tout cas pour appuyer ce que je dis (de plus en plus de gens se sentent concernés et compétents en tant qu'électeurs), j'aurai une montagne d'auteurs à te citer si je retrouve mes cours de sciences po et que ça t'intéresse. Maintenant cette notion "d'électeurs éclairés" est plutôt sujette à débats parmi nos amis docteur ès sciences électorales, donc là encore, je ne pense pas que l'on arrivera à se convaincre l'un l'autre sur cette question...




> Pour dégrossir, plusieurs chemins sont connus: réformes (lent, difficile, plein de compromis), révolution (dangereuse et sanglante), parti politique (verrouillé, ceux qui sont en place ne laisseront jamais accéder des ennemis de la classe dirigeante actuelle qui préfère pouvoir et argent à la sagesse), lobby (limité), etc. Ou bien convainc quelques milliers de personnes et achètez-vous une île ou une ville, ou créez une communauté virtuelle.
>  La seule impossibilité que je vois à ton idée, est due au manque d'imagination, de connaissances, de désirabilité et de courage, ce qui est corrigeable. Aussi grand que te semble un obstacle, la décision d'en être vaincu ou vainqueur ne dépend pas de lui mais de toi. Si tu gardes ce but en tête et t'efforces d'en repérer les premiers sentiers, tu ne passeras plus à côté des opportunités quotidiennes de changer le monde, et avec la technologie actuelle tu peux fédérer tes âmes-soeurs en quelques années. Perçois-tu la non-fixité du monde ou es-tu déjà trop avancé dans tes études de droit?


Non, la seule impossibilité que je vois à mon idée s'appelle la nature humaine, et multipliée par le nombres de gens que ça concerne ça fait un paquet de barrières ! Et comme tu dis, pour mettre en place un système nouveau il faudrait débarquer sur un terrain vierge... dommage, la France en est un peu loin. 
Je suis sûrement trop avancé dans mes études de droit ( ::P: )pour croire que je pourrais créer un système politique neuf, et à vrai dire, me contentant très bien de celui dans lequel je vis je préfère en corriger les quelques imperfections plutôt que de perdre mon temps et mon énergie à essayer de le changer en profondeur...




> Si tu n'as pas accès à la culture, tu es out. Si tu es out, tu dégringoles très vite en bas de l'échelle sociale et économique.


Nous n'avons sans doute pas la même définition de la culture ! Je crois que ta phrase fonctionnerait bien mieux avec le mot "éducation", et coup de bol, l'instruction est gratuite, les bibliothèques également, et internet se démocratise...




> "dix" est juste un exemple. Puisqu'il y a bien du téléchargement illégal, c'est bien qu'il y a une demande. Au lieu de vendre cher et ne répondre qu'à un faible pourcentage de cette demande, je parle de vendre moins cher mais de satisfaire toute la demande: au final tout l'argent disponible pour la consommation reste bien dépensé, mais par contre toute la consommation est satisfaite, de surcroît par des moyens légaux.


Vilain utopiste, tu recommences encore à nier les réalités ! Le téléchargement illégal n'est pas forcément de la demande : tu ne télécharges pas forcément que ce que tu as envie d'acheter, puisque par définition l'achat est un acte qui demande contrepartie et auquel on rechigne alors que le téléchargement illégal permet de supprimer cette barrière. Quant au fait de satisfaire toute la demande, ce n'est possible que si cette demande est anticipable... C'est possible avec les patates et le pq, mais certainement pas avec un produit culturel ! Tu crois qu'elles font comment les industries du disque/cinéma ? Elles se disent "le dernier Iron Maiden s'est vendu à 1M d'exemplaires, alors on va encore en produire 1M pour le nouveau" ? Et si le nouveau Iron Maiden c'est une bouse qui fait des stocks d'invendus ? Là la compagnie en question elle aura bien eu mal de ne pas avoir fait de substantiels profits ou d'avoir limité la casse en se faisant de la marge sur le peu d'albums vendus...




> Si j'avais respecté la loi (pas de partage, pas de copie, pas de visionnage de contrefaçon lors de mes séjours là bas), je saurais beaucoup moins de choses.


Certes, tu ne saurais sans doute pas que Peter Parker a vaincu venom dans Spiderman 3 (remarque j'en sai rien, je l'ai pas vu) et que le dernier Metallica est une bouse intersidérale. Mais la culture n'est pas ce qui forge l'intellect, du moins pas dans sa grande majorité. Et à moins que le monde ait changé depuis une semaine, je ne crois pas que le livre soit l'objet culturel le plus téléchargé sur internet. 





> Tu te trompes: 70 millions de cerveaux contiennent certainement plus d'intelligence qu'une poignée de parlementaires. C'est une question d'organisation, de dialogues critiques et de construction participative des idées. Ce qui est désormais possible technologiquement. Le wiki n'est qu'un exemple embryonnaire des nouvelles possibilités. Certes, la masse sera sans doute décevante et indifférente, mais cela laisse encore des centaines de milliers de personnes capables d'apporter quelque chose au débat. Et non plus d'une manière chaotique qui s'autoneutralise, mais _constructivement_.


Wikipédia, l'encyclopédie bourrée d'erreurs et à peine écrite en français correct ? Bel exemple de foirage d'un processus laissé à la portée de la masse ! Je pense que 70 millions de personnes n'auraient jamais  réussi à développer un système viable et sain pour réguler l'internet, même en ne laissant que les plus compétents au cœur du débat.





> Que l'implémentation d'Hadopi soit inapplicable est indépendant des arguments ou intèrêts qui ont présidé à son orientation politique. Un jour les moyens technologiques seront trouvés pour l'appliquer: le "mauvais travail" n'est pas la garantie de l'inapplicabilité d'une loi, mais de son absurdité ou injustice.


Euh bah si, justement, c'est une garantie d'inapplicabilité, à condition que le premier juge venu ait un cerveau...




> Quand aux garde-fous, je les comprends comme une mesure in extremis qui ne devrait pas être invoquée dans un fonctionnement sain de la démocratie. Le fait que le parlement produise des lois inconstitutionnelles doit être perçu comme un signal d'alarme. Quand le Conseil d'Etat suivra le même chemin, quelles actions nous restera-t-il pour assainir le système?
> Si tu heurtes le garde-fou en conduisant sur l'autoroute, tu es bien content d'avoir la vie sauve. Mais tu te poses des questions sur pourquoi ça s'est produit et comment éviter que ça se reproduise.


En l'occurrence ta barrière elle est floue est tu roules sur une autoroute à une voie avec trois centimètres d'espace entre ta portière et la barrière. L'important n'est pas que l'on créée des lois inconstitutionnelles, c'est que certains soient là pour déclarer que la loi en question l'est. L'erreur est une chose normale, et il est bien plus réaliste de vouloir la corriger que d'en supprimer la survenance. 




> De plus, au risque de me répéter, je te signale qu'il est tout simplement possible que le pirate, dépensant de toutes façons tous ses sous dans des produits culturels similaires à ceux qu'il télécharge, ne dépenserait pas plus, quelle que soit la loi et son application. Considère au moins cette hypothèse.


Ah mais je la considère tellement cette hypothèse que je t'ai déjà dit qu'elle existait. Maintenant si tu trouves normal que quelqu'un paye même 100 cds par mois et en télécharge 200 autres qu'il n'achètera jamais c'est que nous n'avons pas la même conception de la normalité. 




> Mon expérience sensible à moi me dit que je suis certain de me tromper si je généralise mon échantillon de relations sociales à la population française.


Bien entendu, c'était à titre d'exemple. Je ne crois pas connaître le profil type du pirate, je dis juste que quoiqu'il arrive, il demeure hors la loi. 





> Ce n'est pas vrai pour l'Europe.


L'Europe, késako ? C'est un système politique, juridique ? Si tu sous-entendais par là l'Union européenne (qui est éminemment différente de la conception d'Europe), sache que c'est un beau bordel et un édifice comme déjà dit incompréhensible par le commun des mortels, je te conseille donc vivement de ne pas t'engager sur cette voie sinueuse ! Et de toute façon, son fonctionnement reste par nature parlementaire, avec tous les défauts que ça comporte (et di*u sait qu'ils sont nombreux).




> Soit, c'est une "décision gouvernementale". Mais dilapider (pour rester neutre) 300 millions d'euros sur le dos des contribuable nuit à l'intérêt général, à mon sens. Or c'est avec de nombreuses complicités que cela se passe, dont le parlement.


Ou alors c'est parce que cet argent n'était pas censé à la base, être dilapidé...




> Je suis sceptique mais je t'écoute. Dans ce cas là, qu'a fait la justice?
> Que je sache, voilà la réaction du parlement:
> "Dénonçant «un gâchis de deniers publics», le groupe communiste au Sénat a demandé début juillet la création d’une commission d’enquête parlementaire «chargée d’examiner les conséquences des transactions concernant les anciens bâtiments de l’Imprimerie nationale». Commission refusée."
> Fin de la justice. Seuls de rares journaux indépendants ont enquêté, recueillant des "no comment" et des "clauses de confidentialité" de la part des responsables.


Je te parle de justice, tu me parles de procédures institutionnelles, c'est éminemment différent. La justice, c'est un juge, un tribunal, une cour ou tout ce qui relève du judiciaire, pas une commission déléguée par le Parlement ou une autre autorité indépendante. 




> La manipulation, la répression et l'espionnage des citoyens deviennent de mieux en mieux réalisables technologiquement. Les anciens modèles totalitaires sont peut-être obsolètes, les nouveaux sont terrifiants d'efficacité.
> Tu es au courant pour les drones, Frenchelon, le fichage à tout va, le taser, les couvre-feu, la garde à vue? (désolé je fatigue et je ne trouve que des liens vers des sites partisans, mais l'information, dépouillée des commentaires, reste véridique)


Tu vois une dérive totalitaire là dedans ? Il t'en faut bien peu... A titre personnel, je suis particulièrement heureux de la concrétisation d'absolument tous les liens que tu viens de citer, qui ne sont qu'une réponse proportionnée à l'évolution de la société permettant soit une justice plus efficace soi une meilleur protection des droits des citoyens.




> Nous sommes d'accord. C'est pourquoi je vois d'un mauvais oeil la volonté de désinformer, de réduire l'éducation et manipuler le peuple puisque chaque action en ce sens rapproche d'un pas de la tyrannie. Combien faut-il de pas pour qu'une démocratie bascule? cent? mille? combien ont déjà été effectués? Voilà des questions qui méritent une vigilance permanente.


C'est rigolo cette vision éminemment méfiante sur l'évolution de la société alors que le terreau du totalitarisme ne fait que décroître. Là encore, divergence de fond. 




> Plus de pouvoir au peuple signifie moins pour les gouvernants. Donc non je ne crois pas qu'"on" l'aurait mis en place. Comme tu l'as dit, il faudrait une prise de conscience critique massive premièrement, or actuellement les débats de fond sont... fuits, et une action populaire massive, or les manifestations actuelles ne mènent à aucun dialogue avec les gouvernants, et sont même réprimées (à part mon propre témoignage occulaire et ceux d'amis, voir ici, là et là).


Là encore divergence de fond, tu penses que les dirigeants peuvent museler la volonté populaire et permettre de figer le régime, je ne le pense pas. 
Les débats s'ils sont fuis, c'est parce qu'ils n'intéressent pas les gens, ce à quoi on ne peut pas faire grand chose, surtout que chacun a sa vision d'une société idéale par rapport à ses opinions politiques (et on aura compris que toi et moi ne sommes pas du même bord !). 
Quant au fait de réprimer les manifestations, j'ai envie de dire : heureusement ! C'est le moyen de cristalliser un enjeu politique le plus vil, bas et irrespectueux de ses concitoyens qui soit, même si malheureusement c'est aussi le plus efficace. 




> Vu que ta définition d'utopie semble être "ce qui est impossible à atteindre", non.


J'en arrive à ma définition du terme, pour éclairer les choses : une utopie n'est pas en soi inatteignable, elle est simplement "inconservable" dans sa forme parfaite, vu qu'il y aura toujours un grain de sable dans la machine, comme l'ont prouvé toutes les tentatives de mise en place de régimes utopistes (notamment les régimes totalitaires). Je suis profondément convaincu que l'on ne peut pas mettre en place un "régime parfait", et que ton idéal ou le mien quand bien même seraient atteints ne résisteraient pas à la pratique ou la contestation. Un système politique durable c'est plus une affaire de compromis et de résolutions de problèmes les moins mauvais
possibles qu'une tentative de créer le monde des bisounours.

----------


## O.Boulon

Locké pour cause de vacances.

----------


## SAYA

Ils n'auraient pas dit leurs derniers mots :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...nts-droit.html

----------


## PurpleSkunk

"Même si les ayants droit veulent utiliser les mêmes armes que les hackers, ils doivent comprendre qu'ils sont la position du gamin qui jette une pierre à un char d'assaut"
 :^_^:

----------

